# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  खबरें अजब-गजब

## Neelima

खबरें अजब-गजब
दोस्तों यहाँ पेश है, देश-दुनिया की कुछ अजब-गजब मनोरंजक खबरें । ध्यान रहे सभी खबरें इन्टरनेट पर प्रकाशित खबरें हैं ।

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत अच्छे..............*

----------


## Neelima

*5 बच्चों के पिता के इश्क में पागल हुई 4 बच्चों की अम्मा*
रांची। महिला थाना में गुरुवार को दो अधेड़ उम्र के महिला और पुरुष की प्रेम कहानी देखने को मिली। दोनों एक दूसरे से इस कदर प्यार करते हैं कि उन्हें अलग रहना गवारा नहीं हुआ और जेल जाने को तैयार हो गए। अधेड़ पुरुष पुलिसिया दबाव के बावजूद अपनी प्रेमिका गुड़िया को नहीं छोड़ना चाहते हैं और सरेआम उसके साथ रहने की बात कहते हैं।


दोनों हैं शादीशुदा, बच्चों की फिक्र नहीं : महिला थाना प्रभारी शीला टोप्पो ने बताया कि होटवार निवासी लीलू तिर्की की 15 साल पहले अनिता तिर्की से शादी हुई। लीलू को पांच बच्चे हैं। चार लड़की और एक लड़का। कुछ माह पूर्व लीलू मधुकम निवासी गुड़िया देवी के संपर्क में आये। गुड़िया के पति की मौत कुछ वर्ष पूर्व ही हो चुकी है और वह चार बच्चों की मां है। दोनों में संपर्क बढ़ा और वे एक दूसरे से प्यार करने लगे। जब लीलू की पत्नी अनिता ने इसका विरोध किया, तो लीलू उसकी अक्सर पिटाई करने लगे। रोज रोज की मारपीट से तंग आकर अनिता ने महिला थाना में लीलू के खिलाफ प्राथमिकी दर्ज करा दी।


काउंसिलिंग का प्रयास, लेकिन सब बेकार : प्राथमिकी के बाद लीलू को सही राह पर लाने के लिए शीला टोप्पो ने तीनों को बैठा कर काउंसिलिंग की। लेकिन लीलू और अनिता अलग अलग रहने को तैयार न हुए। इसके बाद मजबूरन दोनों को हिरासत में लिया गया। इसके बावजूद उन पर कोई असर न पड़ा और वे अलग नहीं होना चाह रहे। थाने में भी वे एक दूसरे के साथ ही रहने की जिद्द करते रहे।

Attachment 237305

----------


## Neelima

*वीडियो में देखें करवा-चौथ पर पति की पूजा नहीं, हुई Live धुनाई*
वडोदरा। यह घटना है गुजरात के वडोदरा शहर की। जहां करवा चौथ पर पत्नी ने पति व उसकी प्रेमिका को जमकर पीटा। दरअसल पत्नी करवा-चौथ का व्रत रखे पति का इंतजार कर रही थी लेकिन पति अपनी प्रेमिका के साथ दूसरे मकान में रह रहा था।







जैसे ही पत्नी को इसकी खबर हुई वह रात में ही यहां आ धमकी और आते ही पति की प्रेमिका पर टूट गई। आखिर उसे गुस्सा आता भी क्यों नहीं, उसका हक कोई और महिला छीन रही थी। इधर पतिदेव भी प्रेमिका के प्यार में इस कदर डूबे कि उन्हें न तो पत्नी की चिंता थी और न ही अपनी दो बच्चियों की। इधर जैसे ही पत्नी ने प्रेमिका ही धुलाई करना शुरू की, पति डर के मारे बाथरूम में बनी पट्टी पर जा छिपा। लेकिन उसे भी ढूंढ़ लिया गया और फिर उसकी भी जमकर धुनाई की गई।

----------


## Neelima

*एक बंगला जहां ड्यूटी पर सोने पर पड़ते हैं भूत के तमाचे !*
राजपूताना के लिए मशहूर भारत का यह राज्य राजस्थान वास्तव में बहुत सी आश्चर्य जनक और ऐतिहासिक घटनाओं का धनी है,एक ओर अजमेर में जहां विश्व प्रसिद्द ख्वाजा साहब की दरगाह है तो वहीं जयपुर का जंतर मंतर जैसी वेधशाला है।ऐसा लगता है जैसे यहां का हर शहर अपने आप में कई रहस्मयी घटनाओं को अपने दामन में समेटे हुए है। 

ऐसा ही एक शहर है कोटा जो यूं तो पूरे भारत वर्ष में शिक्षा के लिए प्रसिद्द है लेकिन राजस्थान का यह शहर भी कई एतिहासिक घटनाओं का धनी है इस शहर में एक भवन है भारत की दस सबसे ज्यादा डरावनी जगहों में शामिल है इस भवन का नाम है ब्रिज राज भवन पैलेस| 

इस भवन की उम्र लगभग 178 साल है 1980 में इस भवन को एक ऐतिहासिक होटल घोषित कर दिया गया कहा जाता है कि इस होटल में मेजर बर्टन नाम का एक भूत रहता है जो ब्रिटिश शासन काल में कोटा में सेवारत था,और 1857 के विद्रोह के दौरान उसे भारतीय सिपाहियों ने मार दिया था। 

भारतीय सिपाहियों ने इस विद्रोह के दौरान मेजर के साथ उसके दो बेटों को भी इसी बंगले के सेंट्रल हॉल में मार दिया था।कोटा की पूर्व महारानी का कहना है कि उन्होंने 1980 में मेजर को उसी हॉल में देखा था जहां उन्हें मार दिया गया था उस समय महारानी इस हॉल को अपने ड्राइंग रूम के रूप में उपयोग में लाती थीं। 

लोगों का कहना है कि यह भूत किसी को कोई नुक्सान नहीं पहुंचता लेकिन यदि रात्रि में ड्यूटी के दौरान कोई गार्ड सोते हुए मिलता है तो यह भूत उसमे तमाचे रसीद कर उसे अपनी ड्यूटी याद करा देता है।

----------


## Raman46

> *एक बंगला जहां ड्यूटी पर सोने पर पड़ते हैं भूत के तमाचे !*
> राजपूताना के लिए मशहूर भारत का यह राज्य राजस्थान वास्तव में बहुत सी आश्चर्य जनक और ऐतिहासिक घटनाओं का धनी है,एक ओर अजमेर में जहां विश्व प्रसिद्द ख्वाजा साहब की दरगाह है तो वहीं जयपुर का जंतर मंतर जैसी वेधशाला है।ऐसा लगता है जैसे यहां का हर शहर अपने आप में कई रहस्मयी घटनाओं को अपने दामन में समेटे हुए है। 
> 
> ऐसा ही एक शहर है कोटा जो यूं तो पूरे भारत वर्ष में शिक्षा के लिए प्रसिद्द है लेकिन राजस्थान का यह शहर भी कई एतिहासिक घटनाओं का धनी है इस शहर में एक भवन है भारत की दस सबसे ज्यादा डरावनी जगहों में शामिल है इस भवन का नाम है ब्रिज राज भवन पैलेस| 
> 
> इस भवन की उम्र लगभग 178 साल है 1980 में इस भवन को एक ऐतिहासिक होटल घोषित कर दिया गया कहा जाता है कि इस होटल में मेजर बर्टन नाम का एक भूत रहता है जो ब्रिटिश शासन काल में कोटा में सेवारत था,और 1857 के विद्रोह के दौरान उसे भारतीय सिपाहियों ने मार दिया था। 
> 
> भारतीय सिपाहियों ने इस विद्रोह के दौरान मेजर के साथ उसके दो बेटों को भी इसी बंगले के सेंट्रल हॉल में मार दिया था।कोटा की पूर्व महारानी का कहना है कि उन्होंने 1980 में मेजर को उसी हॉल में देखा था जहां उन्हें मार दिया गया था उस समय महारानी इस हॉल को अपने ड्राइंग रूम के रूप में उपयोग में लाती थीं। 
> 
> लोगों का कहना है कि यह भूत किसी को कोई नुक्सान नहीं पहुंचता लेकिन यदि रात्रि में ड्यूटी के दौरान कोई गार्ड सोते हुए मिलता है तो यह भूत उसमे तमाचे रसीद कर उसे अपनी ड्यूटी याद करा देता है।






भुत राजा की जय हो

----------


## prince of meerut

यह विडियो मस्त है

----------


## Raman46

> यह विडियो मस्त है



आप ने सब देख लिया दोस्त / बाह बाह

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी मनोरंजक ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है ....

----------


## Neelima

*अरे बाप रे..यहां गधे को खिलाया जा रहा 'गुलाब' जामुन!*

वार्डो में सफाई, रोड लाइटों और नियमित संसाधनों की मांग को लेकर नगर निगम मुख्यालय पर चल रहा पार्षद मोहिनी कंवर, सी.एम. शर्मा, सुशील शर्मा का धरना शुक्रवार को भी जारी रहा। शुक्रवार को पार्षदों ने गधों को गुलाब जामुन खिलाया। यह कहते हुए कि मेयर और अफसर त्योहार के नाम पर गुलाब जामुन खा रहे है। दूसरी तरफ शहर की आम जनता गंदगी को लेकर परेशान है।


*मेयर ने दौरे ही किए, सफाई नहीं कराई*

दीपावली के त्योहार पर शहर में ठीक से सफाई नहीं हो रही है। मेयर ने वार्डो में दौरे कर गंदगी, देखी मगर सफाई नहीं कराई। पार्षद सी.एम. शर्मा ने मांगे नहीं मानने पर सोमवार से अनशन करने की चेतावनी। इससे पहले पार्षदों ने सुबह अधिकारियों और कर्मचारियों को फूल भेंट कर विरोध जताया। गुरुवार को किन्नरों ने पार्षदों के साथ विरोध जताया।

*धरने को चार दिन हो गए, मेयर मिली तक नहीं*

पार्षदों ने कहा- जब तक वार्डो की हालत सुधारने की मांग नहीं मानी जाएगी, धरना जारी रहेगा। पार्टी को कार्रवाई करनी है तो पहले मेयर और नेता प्रतिपक्ष के खिलाफ करे, जिन्होंने सबसे पहले अपनी सरकार के खिलाफ धरना दिया था। यह धरना विकास कार्यो को लेकर है न कि किसी व्यक्ति विशेष के लिए। धरने को शुक्रवार को चार दिन हो गए, लेकिन मेयर की ओर से वार्ता का प्रस्ताव नहीं आया है।

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये नीलिमा जी के इस नए सूत्र पर उनको बहुत बहुत बधाई...
*

----------


## monieda

बहुत ही मनोरंजक विषय पर सूत्र बनाया है दोस्त |

----------


## nitin9935

बहुत अच्छे मित्र , मजेदार खबरे हैं

----------


## Neelima

सभी दोस्तों को धन-त्रयोदशी की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## Neelima

*घनघोर अंधेरा-भयावह सुरंग फिर भी यहां खिंचे चले आते हैं लोग!*
जम्मू एक मीटर चौड़ी ,200 मीटर लंबी और दो या तीन मीटर ऊंची इस गुफा में अंदर सांसे तक थम जाती हैं। जरा इस वीडियो को ध्यान से देखें। गहरी आस्था है जो इन्हें इस गुफा को पार कराती है। भक्ति का भाव, दिल में गहरा विश्वास ही भोले भंडारी तक इन्हें पहुंचाता है। इस प्राकृतिक गुफा में एक शिवलिंग है। जो करीब चार मीटर का है।
एक बार में करीब 300 भक्त ही गुफा में प्रवेश कर पाते हैं। कई जगह काफी संकरी है। एक ब्यक्ति का निकलना बहुत मुश्किल है। बताते हैं कि गुफा के अंदर एक ऐसी जगह है जहां से अमरनाथ गुफा तक जाया जा सकता है। लेकिन फिलहाल इसे बंद कर दिया गया है। क्योंकि कुछ साधु इसमें गए और कभी लौट कर नहीं आ पाए। तब से इसे बंद कर दिया गया है। गुफा के अंदर कई प्राकृतिक चीजें हैं। इसके अंदर मां पार्वती, गणेश जी और नंदीग्राम हैं। गुफा की छत पर सांप की आकृति बनी हुई है।
प्रसिद्ध गुफा शिवखेड़ा उद्धमपुर जिले में स्थित है। रैंसा नामक गांव में स्थित इस तीर्थस्थान तक पहुंचने के लिए कम से कम 3 किलोमीटर पैदल चलना पड़ता है। जम्मू से करीब 140 किलोमीटर, कटरा से करीब 80 किलोमीटर दूर है।

----------


## Neelima

करनाली बड़ौदा
कुबेर भण्डारी मन्दिर
अधिक जानकारी के लिये देखे -
http://www.liveindia.com/kuber/index.html

----------


## Neelima

*इस देश में रहने वालों को कोई टैक्स नहीं देना होता है*

जी हां, यह देश ऐसा है कि यहां रहने वालों को कोई टैक्स नहीं देना पड़ता है और यहां के लोग इस मामले में निश्चिंत रहते हैं। यहां की सरकार को अन्य तरीके से राजस्व की प्राप्ति होती है और वह टैक्स नहीं लगाती है। यह देश है अटलांटिक महासागर में स्थित *बहामास* और इसके इन दिनों भारत में चर्चे बहुत हैं। यह सुरम्य देश 29 द्वीपों को मिलकर बना है और इन्हें देखने लाखों की तादाद में लोग सारी दुनिया से आते हैं। यहां पर न तो इनकम टैक्स लगता है और न ही कॉर्पोरेट टैक्स और न ही वैट या फिर वेल्थ टैक्स। सरकार को इम्पोर्ट ड्यूटी से बड़ी आमदनी होती है। इसके अलावा यहां लाइसेंस फी भी तगड़ी है। प्रॉपर्टी टैक्स और स्टांप ड्यूटी से भी सरकार को अच्छी आय होती है। विदेशी यहां बड़े पैमाने पर जमीन या द्वीप खरीदते रहते हैं। टैक्स वहां की जीडीपी का 21.8 प्रतिशत है। इस देश की आबादी बहुत ही कम है यानी महज साढ़े तीन लाख और यहां विदेशी बड़ी तादाद में रहते हैं। यह देश कभी ब्रिटेन का उपनिवेश होता था और अब कॉमनवेल्थ का सदस्य है।

----------


## Neelima

*रात का सन्नाटा और कुएं के इर्द-गिर्द भटकती है 'आत्मा' !*
ऐसा कहा जाता है कि अगर संसार में सत्य है तो इसी वजह से कि कहीं न कही असत्य जिन्दा है। अच्छे लोग हैं तो उन्हें नुकसान पहुंचाने के लिए बुरे लोग भी हैं। अगर भगवान है तो कहीं न कहीं शैतान भी है।


जिस तरह कई महापुरुषों ने ईश्वर के साक्षात दर्शन का दावा किया है और उसके होने के सम्बन्ध में अकाट्य तर्क दिए हैं वैसे ही कई ऐसे लोग भी हैं जिन्होंने अदृश्य आत्माओं के होने और उनके दिखने की पुष्टि की है। उनके पास भी अपने ठोस तर्क है। संसार में रहने वले हर शख्स की इनमें से किसी एक मान्यता में आस्था है। इसलिए दोनों में से किसी एक को झुठलाया नहीं जा सकता।

इस कड़ी में हम आपको मुंबई के माहिम स्थित एक ऐसे चाल के बारे में बताने जा रहे हैं जिसके बारे में यह मान्यता है कि यहां एक अदृश्य आत्मा निवास करती है। दरअसल, इस चाल में एक कुआं है जिसके बारे में यह कहानी है कि एक बार यहां एक महिला पानी भर रही थी कि अचानक पैर फिसलने से वह कुएं में गिर गई और इससे पहले कि उसे निकाला जाता इसी कुएं में तड़प-तड़प कर उसकी मौत हो गई।

यहां के बाशिंदों का कहना है कि अक्सर आधी रात के वक्त वह महिला कुएं के पास घूमती हुई दिखती है। हालांकि इसने आज तक किसी को कोई नुकसान नहीं पहुंचाया है।

----------


## Neelima

*सिर्फ कुंवारी कन्याएं ही पकड़ सकतीं है इस रहस्यमयी घोडे को क्यूंकि...*
यूरोप की प्राचीन कथाओं में एक सफेद रंग के घोड़े ‘यूनिकॉर्न’ के किस्से सदियों से मशहूर हैं। इस घोड़े के सिर पर एक सींग होता है। प्राचीन ग्रीक कथाओं और मध्यकालीन युग में यूनिकॉर्न को शुद्धता और शान का प्रतीक माना जाता था। जंगलों में रहने वाले इस रहस्यमयी जानवर को सिर्फ कुंवारी कन्याएं ही पकड़ सकती थीं।
उसके सींग से जादुई पानी निकलता था, जिससे बीमार ठीक हो जाते थे। उन्नीसवीं सदी तक सभी इतिहासकार, हकीम, लेखक, कवि, प्रकृति शास्त्री और डॉक्टर्स भी इनके होने पर विश्वास करते थे। एशिया और अफ्रीका में भी इसके किस्से सुने जा सकते हैं। यूनिकॉर्न को देखने के बहुत कम लोग ही चश्मदीद हैं। इसलिए ये एक काल्पनिक चरित्र ज्यादा लगता है।
सबसे पहले पांचवीं सदी ईसापूर्व में एक यूनानी डॉक्टर ने इसकी चर्चा की थी। वे पर्शिया के दौरे पर गए थे और वहां उन्हें पता चला था कि भारत में इस तरह का जानवर होता है। पहली सदी ईसापूर्व में जूलियस सीजर ने लिखा था कि ऐसा एक जानवर दक्षिण जर्मनी के एर्कागेबिर्गे में रहता है। कहा जाता है कि एडवर्ड चतुर्थ, स्कॉटलैंड के जेम्स तृतीय, पीएट्रो डे मेडिसी, सातवें पोप क्लेमेंट, पोप जूलियस तृतीय और स्पेन के फिलिप द्वितीय के पास भी यूनिकॉर्न थे। 20 सितंबर 1483 में कुछ तीर्थ यात्रियों ने मिस्र के माउंट सिनाई के पास ऐसा ही एक जानवर देखा था।
लोडोविको डे वार्थेमा ने भी 1503 में सुना था कि साउदी अरब के मक्का शहर में दो यूनिकॉर्न हैं। एक घोड़े के बराबर था और उसका सींग 4.6 फीट का था। छोटे का सींग 16 इंच का था। ये यूनिकॉर्न इथोपिया के राजा ने मक्का के सुल्तान को भेंट किए थे। सोमालिया में भी ऐसा जानवर देखे जाने के किस्से हैं। 1630 के आसपास इथोपिया के जीसूट जेरोनिमो ने भी ऐसा जानवर देखने का दावा किया। 1669 में पुर्तगाल के सैनिकों ने भी इथोपिया में यूनिकॉर्न देखा। 1673 में ऑल्फ र्ट डापेर ने लिखा है कि ये कनाडा की सीमा पर पाए जाते हैं। इसके अलावा और भी कई लेखकों ने इनके बारे में अलग-अलग विवरण दिए हैं।
राज है गहरा
ईसापूर्व से लेकर उन्नीसवीं सदी तक कई देशों में एक सींग वाले घोड़े जैसे जानवर यूनिकॉर्न के किस्से लिखे गए, लेकिन आज तक कोई भी इनका वजूद साबित नहीं कर सका है।

----------


## Neelima

*सनसनी: आधी रात को सुनाई देती है दर्दभरी कराह के साथ पायल की झंकार !*
गोरखपुर। गोरखपुर पुलिस लाइन में इनदिनों अजीब सी दहशत कायम है। यहां के एन. ब्लाक में करवाचौथ के दिन ‘प्रेतात्मा’ दिखी ! यहां खिंची गई फोटो में दिखने वाली रहस्*यमय आकृति अभी भी पहेली बनी हुई है। कथित प्रेतात्मा की फोटो कई ने अपने मोबाइलों में सेव कर रखा है।
पिछले कई वर्षो से रात 12 बजे के बाद होने वाली पायल की झंकार व किसी महिला के रोने की आवाज से लोग सशंकित रहते हैं। रात के आठ बजते ही इस ब्लाक में रहने वाले वर्दीधारी व उनके परिजन खौफ के कारण अपना दरवाजा बंद कर लेते हैं। उधर नेट के जानकारों का कहना है कि तमाम वेबसाइटों पर इस तरह के चित्र उपलब्ध हैं जिसमें छेड़छाड़ कर ऐसी इमेज बनाई जा सकती है। कुछ दिमागी फितूर वाले लोग सनसनी फैलाने के लिए ऐसा कर सकते हैं।
करवा चौथ के दिन इस ब्लाक में ऐसी घटना घटी जिसके बाद पुलिसकर्मी व उनके परिजन काफी भयभीत हैं। उस दिन दोपहर का वक्त था। समय यही कोई 2 बजकर 30 मिनट हो रहा था। इस ब्लाक में रहने वाले वर्दीधारी रिजवान का बेटा आमिर अपनी नई मोबाइल से ब्लाक के क्वार्टर संख्या चार व पांच के बीच बनी सीढ़ी के फर्स्*ट फ्लोर पर जंगले के पास रखी साइकिल की फोटो खींच रहा था। फोटो का व्यू उसने मोबाइल में देखा तो उसके होश उड़ गये। साइकिल की फोटो के साथ ही हवा में खड़ी एक महिला की फोटो भी थी। महिला का साया सफेद वस्त्र में लिपटा था। 
मोबाइल में कैद तस्वीर में उभरी साफ साया उसने मौके पर मौजूद अपने अन्य मित्रों को दिखाया। सभी के अंदर डर समा गया। इस घटना के बाद से देर रात तक बाहर घूमने, टहलने व कालोनी में अपने दोस्तों के साथ खेलने वाले बच्चे, किशोर व युवा, महिलाएं अब रात के 8 बजते ही अपने को घरों में कैद कर ले रही हैं। जब तक विशेष आवश्यकता न हो लोग रात में दरवाजा खोलने से भी कतरा रहे हैं। एक पुलिसकर्मी ने कहा कि फोटो देखकर अब उसे भी रात में बाहर से आने पर भय लगता है।

----------


## Neelima

*अपनी प्रेमिका और नौकरानी का खून पीता है यह शख्स*
जॉनाथन शार्की अमेरिका के एक प्रोफेशनल रेसलर हैं। 2 अप्रैल 1964 में जन्मे जॉनाथन फ्लोरिडा में रहते हैं। वे 2012 में रिपब्लिकन पार्टी की तरफ से राष्ट्रपति का चुनाव लड़ना चाहते थे। अगस्त 2011 में उन्होंने अपना इरादा बदल दिया था और अब वे 2020 में चुनाव लड़ने की इच्छा रखते हैं। उनका दावा है कि वे वैंपायर्स की दुनिया पर राज करते हैं। 

वे बताते हैं कि उन्होंने पहली बार पांच साल की उम्र में खून पिया था। अब वे अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड और नौकरानी का खून सप्ताह में दो बार पीते हैं। वे वैंपायर प्रथा की तारीफ करते हैं और इसे स्वास्थ्यवर्धक बताते हैं। इसके लिए वे हॉलीवुड का शुक्रिया अदा करते हैं, जिसने इस प्रथा को रोमांटिक और उत्तेजक तरीके से परदे पर पेश किया है। उनका कहना है कि मैं ज्यादातर महिलाओं का खून पीता हूं, क्योंकि उनके गले और हाथ काफी सुंदर होते हैं। वे भगवान के  खिलाफ हैं, क्योंकि वह मासूम बच्चों की भी जान ले लेता है।

----------


## Neelima

*जिस किसी ने भी किया उस आवाज को अनसुना, वह बन गया लाश !*
*दुमस बीच* गुजरात में समुद्र तट पर बसी वह जगह है जहां हिन्दू धर्म के लोग लाशों का अंतिम संस्कार करते हैं। इस जगह के बारे में वैसे तो कई डरावनी बातें की जाती हैं लेकिन ऐसी मान्यता है कि यहां रात के वक्त डरावनी आवाजे सुनाई पड़ती हैं। ये आवाजें यहां घूम रहे लोगों को चेतावनी देती हैं कि वो आगे न जाएं। 

यहां रात के वक्त समुद्र तट पर टहलने गए कई टूरिस्ट अचानक ही लापता भी हो चुके हैं। इस जगह पर रात के वक़्त एक और असामान्य घटना कि भी बात कही जाती है। यहां पर रहने वाले कुत्ते अक्सर रात को रोते हुए सुने जा सकते हैं।
 कहते है जानवरों को ऐसी आवाजें आसानी से सुनाई पड़ जाती हैं जिन्हें इंसान उतनी आसानी से नहीं सुन पाते। रात के वक्त यहां कुत्तों को भागते और अजीब सी प्रतिक्रिया करते भी देखा गया है। हालांकि स्थानीय लोगों का मनना है कि इसका कारण कोई अनावश्यक ताकत नहीं बल्कि जानवरों का ऐसा करना एक सामान्य सीबात है।

----------


## Devil khan

नीलिमा जी बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे आपने .................रेपो काबुल करे ......धनयवाद

----------


## Panrai1979

all from  bhaskar.com but good one

----------


## Neelima

> नीलिमा जी बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे आपने .................रेपो काबुल करे ......धनयवाद


डेविल खान जी,
आपका अभिनन्दन है ।

----------


## Neelima

> all from  bhaskar.com but good one


Panrai1979 जी,
आपका अभिनन्दन है । मैने अनेक स्थानों पर सम्बन्धित लिंक भी डाले है । सभी जानकारियाँ इन्टरनेट के माध्यम से ही उपलब्ध है ।

----------


## Neelima

*चमत्कार ! मां के आशीर्वाद से सात बार फांसी ने भी नहीं दी मौत*
गोरखपुर से 22 किलोमीटर दूर देवरिया रोड पर तरकुलहां देवी का मंदिर स्थित है। यह मंदिर धार्मिक और ऐतिहासिक रूप से बहुत महत्वपूर्ण स्थान है। यहां आस पास के जिलों सहित दूर-दराज से भक्त अपनी मन्नतें मांगने आते हैं।

यहां नारियल और बकरे का भेंट चढ़ाया जाता है। माना जाता है कि यहां जो भी मन्नत मांगी जाती है। उसको मां पूरी करतीं हैं। यहां नवरात्र के समय भारी भीड़ जमा होती है। मंदिर के पास ही माता के भक्त और स्वतंत्रता सेनानी बंधू सिंह का स्मारक भी है। बंधू सिंह गुरिल्ला युद्ध में माहिर योद्धा थे। माता के आशीर्वाद से अंग्रेजों में हड़कंप मचा दिया था। कई अंग्रेजों को धूल चटाकर मौत के घाट उतार दिया था। लेकिन कुछ मुखबिरों की गद्दारी के शिकार हो जाने से बंधू सिंह अंग्रेजों के हत्थे चढ़ गए। 

मां के इस अनन्य भक्त को सात बार फांसी पर चढ़ाया गया। लेकिन मां की कृपा से सातों बार फंदा टूट गया। आठवीं बार मां से इस वीर शहीद ने अपने आंचल में छुपाने की मांग की तब जा कर आठवीं बार फांसी पर झूल पाए ये मां के लाल। आठवीं बार फांसी का फंदा खुद अपने हाथों से बंधू सिंह ने पहना और अंग्रेजों की साम्राज्यवादी नीतियों के भेंट चढ़ गए। तभी से भक्त माता के दर्शन के बाद बंधू सिंह की शहादत को सलाम करते हैं। माता का मंदिर और बंधू सिंह का यह स्मारक गोरखपुर की धरोहर हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*जहाँ मन्नत मांगी जाती है मोटरसाईकिल से !*
विविधताओं से भरे हमारे देश में देवताओं,इंसानों,पश  ुओं,पक्षियों व पेडों की पूजा अर्चना तो आम बात है लेकिन मै यहाँ एक ऐसे स्थान की चर्चा करने जा रहा हूँ जहाँ इन्सान की मौत के बाद उसकी पूजा के साथ ही साथ उसकी बुलेट मोटर साईकिल की भी पूजा होती है, और बाकायदा लोग उस मोटर साईकिल से भी मन्नत मांगते है और हाँ इस चमत्कारी मोटर साईकिल ने आज से लगभग २१ साल पहले सिर्फ स्थानीय लोगों को ही नहीं बल्कि सम्बंधित पुलिस थाने के पुलिस वालो को भी चमत्कार दिखा आश्चर्यचकित कर दिया था और यही कारण है कि आज भी इस थाने में नई नियुक्ति पर आने वाला हर पुलिस कर्मी ड्यूटी ज्वाइन करने से पहले यहाँ मत्था टेकने जरुर आता है |
जोधपुर अहमदाबाद राष्ट्रिय राजमार्ग पर जोधपुर से पाली जाते वक्त पाली से लगभग 20 km पहले रोहिट थाने का " दुर्घटना संभावित" क्षेत्र का बोर्ड लगा दिखता है और उससे कुछ दूर जाते ही सड़क के किनारे जंगल में लगभग ३० से ४० प्रसाद व पूजा अर्चना के सामान से सजी दुकाने दिखाई देती है और साथ ही नजर आता है भीड़ से घिरा एक चबूतरा जिस पर एक बड़ी सी फोटो लगी,और हर वक्त जलती ज्योत | और चबूतरे के पास ही नजर आती है एक फूल मालाओं से लदी बुलेट मोटर साईकिल | यह वही स्थान है और वही मोटर साईकिल जिसका में परिचय करने जा रहा हूँ |
यह "ओम बना " का स्थान है ओम बना ( ओम सिंह राठौड़ ) पाली शहर के पास ही स्थित चोटिला गांव के ठाकुर जोग सिंह जी राठौड़ के पुत्र थे जिनका इसी स्थान पर अपनी इसी बुलेट मोटर साईकिल पर जाते हुए १९८८ में एक दुर्घटना में निधन हो गया था | स्थानीय लोगों के अनुसार इस स्थान पर हर रोज कोई न कोई वाहन दुर्घटना का शिकार हो जाया करता था जिस पेड के पास ओम सिंह राठौड़ की दुर्घटना घटी उसी जगह पता नहीं कैसे कई वाहन दुर्घटना का शिकार हो जाते यह रहस्य ही बना रहता था | कई लोग यहाँ दुर्घटना के शिकार बन अपनी जान गँवा चुके थे | ओम सिंह राठोड की दुर्घटना में मृत्यु के बाद पुलिस ने अपनी कार्यवाही के तहत उनकी इस मोटर साईकिल को थाने लाकर बंद कर दिया लेकिन दुसरे दिन सुबह ही थाने से मोटर साईकिल गायब देखकर पुलिस कर्मी हैरान थे आखिर तलाश करने पर मोटर साईकिल वही दुर्घटना स्थल पर ही पाई गई, पुलिस कर्मी दुबारा मोटर साईकिल थाने लाये लेकिन हर बार सुबह मोटर साईकिल थाने से रात के समय गायब हो दुर्घटना स्थल पर ही अपने आप पहुँच जाती | आखिर पुलिस कर्मियों व ओम सिंह के पिता ने ओम सिंह की मृत आत्मा की यही इच्छा समझ उस मोटर साईकिल को उसी पेड के पास छाया बना कर रख दिया | इस चमत्कार के बाद रात्रि में वाहन चालको को ओम सिंह अक्सर वाहनों को दुर्घटना से बचाने के उपाय करते व चालकों को रात्रि में दुर्घटना से सावधान करते दिखाई देने लगे | वे उस दुर्घटना संभावित जगह तक पहुँचने वाले वाहन को जबरदस्ती रोक देते या धीरे कर देते ताकि उनकी तरह कोई और वाहन चालक असामयिक मौत का शिकार न बने | और उसके बाद आज तक वहाँ दुबारा कोई दूसरी दुर्घटना नहीं हुयी | 
ओम सिंह राठौड़ के मरने के बाद भी उनकी आत्मा द्वारा इस तरह का नेक काम करते देखे जाने पर वाहन चालको व स्थानीय लोगों में उनके प्रति श्रधा बढ़ती गयी और इसी श्रधा का नतीजा है कि ओम बना के इस स्थान पर हर वक्त उनकी पूजा अर्चना करने वालों की भीड़ लगी रहती है उस राजमार्ग से गुजरने वाला हर वाहन यहाँ रुक कर ओम बना को नमन कर ही आगे बढ़ता है और दूर दूर से लोग उनके स्थान पर आकर उनमे अपनी श्रद्धा प्रकट कर उनसे व उनकी मोटर साईकिल से मन्नत मांगते है |

----------


## Neelima

*तानाशाह 'गद्दाफी' के बारे में ये बातें जानते ही भौंचक्के रह जाएंगे आप !*
दुनिया भर में क्रूरता का पर्याय और ज़ालिम तानाशाह बताए गए लीबिया के पूर्व शासक जनरल गद्दाफी आज इस दुनिया में नहीं हैं।गद्दाफी भले ही अपने शासन काल में बर्बर रहे हों लेकिन इस बात को भी नहीं झुटलाया जा सकता कि इस शासक ने अपनी प्रजा के लिए जो और जितना किया उतना शायद ही दुनिया में कोई किसी के लिए करता हो।
गद्दाफी से जुड़ी ऐसी ही कई बातें हैं जिन्हें जानते ही आप की आंखें भी खुल जाएंगी साथ ही इस 'कथित' तानाशाह को लेकर बनी आपकी सोच भी पूरी तरह परिवर्तित हो जाएगी। तो आईए जानते हैं गद्दाफी और लीबिया के बारे में कुछ ऐसी बातें जिन्हें आज तक दुनिया में बहुत ही कम लोग जानते हैं...।
*1)लीबिया में जनता को बिजली का बिल माफ़ रहता था,यहां लोगों को बाकी मुल्कों की तरह बिजली का बिल जमा नहीं करना पड़ता था(इसका भुगतान सरकार करती थी)।
2)लीबिया सरकार(गद्दाफी शासन)आपने नागरिकों को दिए गए ऋण(लोन)पर ब्याज नहीं वसूलता था। मानें आपको इंटरेस्ट फ्री लोन बड़ी आसानी से मिलता था और चुकाना केवल मूलधन पड़ता था।
3)लीबिया में 'घर' मानव अधिकार की श्रेणी में थे।लीबिया के प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को उसका खुद का घर देना सरकारी जिम्मेदारी थी। आपको बाते दें कि गद्दाफी ने कसम खाई थी कि जब तक लीबिया के प्रत्येक नागरिक को उसका खुद का घर नहीं मिलता वह अपने माता पिता के लिए भी घर नहीं बनवाएगा यही कारण था कि गद्दाफी की मां और पत्नी अज भी टेंट में ही रहती* हैं।
4)लीबिया में शादी करने वाले प्रत्येक जोड़े को गद्दाफी कि तरफ से 50 हज़ार डॉलर की राशी दी जाती थी।(दुनिया में शायद ही कोई सरकार या शासक ऐसा करता हो)।
5)लीबिया में समस्त नागरिकों के लिए स्वास्थ्य सुविधाएँ पूरी तरह से फ्री थीं। जी हां लीबियाई नागरिकों द्वारा स्वास्थ्य सेवाओं पर आने वाला सारा खर्चा गद्दाफी सरकार खुद वहां करती थी।

----------


## manojkumar822

कई बार कुछ ख़बरें ऐसी आती हैं, जिन्हें सुनकर काफी हैरत होती है। ऐसी ही एक हैरतअंगेज घटना में एक व्यक्ति को गधे के साथ सेक्स करने के मामले में दोषी पाया गया है। लेकिन इस मामले में आरोपी व्यक्ति की दलील है कि वह एक वेश्या के साथ सेक्स कर रहा था, जो कि बाद में अचानक पशु में बदल गई।
जिम्बाबवे के विशावाने के मंडावा शहर में रहने वाले 28 वर्षीय मोयो ने इस यह दावा न्यू जिम्बाबवे अदालत में पेश होने के बाद किया। मोयो ने मजिस्ट्रेट मिल्ड्रेड मेटुव को बताया "मुझे स्वयं हैरत है कि मुझे एक गधे के साथ सेक्स करने के मामले में गिरफ्तार किया गया है। लेकिन ये सही नहीं है। मैंने 20 डॉलर खर्च करके डाउन टाउन नाइटक्लब से एक वेश्या के साथ सौदा किया था, लेकिन मुझे नहीं मालूम था कि वो गधा बन जाएगी।"
मोयो को पुलिस पेट्रोलिंग अधिकारियों द्वारा रविवार को सुबह के 4 बजे गिरफ्तार किया गया, जब उसने एक गधे को रस्सी के जरिए पेड से बांधा था और वह उसके साथ आपत्तिजनक हरकतें कर रहा था।
अदालत द्वारा उसे कुछ दिन की न्यायिक हिरासत में रखने का आदेश दिया गया है और उसकी मनोचिकित्सीय जांच कराने का भी आदेश पुलिस को दिया गया है।
गौरतलब है कि पिछले साल एक ब्रिटिश बुजुर्ग को भी घोड़े और गधे के साथ यौनाचार करने के आरोप में 22 महीनों की सज़ा सुनाई गई थी।

----------


## Neelima

*700 दिनों के गर्भधारण के बाद पैदा हुआ यह 'छुटकू', बना विश्व रिकॉर्ड*
आमतौर पर हाथियों को अपने लंबे समय तक समृति क्षमता के लिए जाना जाता है, लेकिन शायद अब उन्हें लंबे समय तक गर्भधारण के लिए भी जाना जाने लगे। 
लंबे समय तक गर्भवती रहने की एक घटना में एशियन हथिनी ने 700 दिनों तक गर्भ में बच्चे को रखने का एक रिकॉर्ड बनाया है, जो कि हाथियों के सामान्य गर्भधारण अवधि से 84 दिन ज़्यादा है। अज़िज़ाह नाम की इस हथिनी ने बीते मंगरवार बेडफोर्डशायर के विप्सनेड चिड़ियाघर में बच्चे को जन्म दिया। 
ब्रिटिश चिड़ियाघर में हथिनी के 700 दिनों के गर्भधारण को अभी तक का सबसे लंबा गर्भधारणकाल माना जा रहा है। आमतौर पर हाथियों में सामान्य गर्भअवस्था का समय 22 महीनों का होता है। अज़िज़ाह के बच्चे का जन्म के समय वज़न मात्र 104 किलो था, जो कि स्वयं अपने आप में सबसे छोटे बच्चे का रिकॉर्ड है।

----------


## Neelima

*गायब हो जाओगे !*
आप सबके बीच खड़े हों और आपको कोई देख न पाए। आप कहेंगे या तो ये फिल्मी बात है या फिर किसी जादूगर का दावा। लेकिन अब वैज्ञानिक कहते हैं, ऐसा संभव है। 

लंदन। लगभग एक दशक पहले एक हिंदी फिल्म आई थी, मिस्टर इंडिया। फिल्म में हीरो एक गैजेट की मदद से गायब हो जाता है। कहानी फिल्मी थी, लोगों ने इसे महज कल्पना समझा। लेकिन उस फिल्मी कहानी के पीछे कई दशकों से लगे वैज्ञानिकों की सोच भी थी, जो चाहते थे कि कोई ऐसी तकनीक विकसित की जाए, जिससे कोई भी चीज उसी तरह गायब हो जाए, जैसे कि अक्सर अपने शो में जादूगर दावा करते हैं। 

पिछले कई वर्षों में वैज्ञानिकों की ओर से कई ऐसे दावे सामने आए, जिसमें कहा गया कि अब ऐसे उपकरण विकसित कर लिए गए हैं, जो किसी वस्तु के तीनों आयामों को गायब कर देता है। जाहिर है ऐसे आविष्कार को किसी चीज को पूरी तरह गायब कर देने की दिशा में एक शुरूआती मगर महत्वपूर्ण कदम माना गया। कई देशों के वैज्ञानिक अपने-अपने स्तर पर इस दिशा में लगे रहे। 

कुछ वर्ष पहले प्रतिष्ठित विज्ञान जर्नल साइंस में प्रकाशित एक शोध की रिपोर्ट में बताया गया था कि लंबे कोट या लबादे के जैसा दिखने वाला एक उपकरण प्रकाश की ऐसी किरणों का इस्तेमाल कर किसी वस्तु को छिपा देता है जो किरणें केवल मनुष्य देख सकते हैं। हालांकि इस शोध रिपोर्ट के दावे पर कई तरह के सवाल भी उठे। किसी वस्तु को गायब करने की दिशा में प्रयोग लगातार होते रहे क्योंकि इससे पहले वैज्ञानिकों ने जो भी कुछ उपकरण बनाया था उससे किसी वस्तु को केवल एक दिशा से आने वाली किरणों को नियंत्रित कर अदृश्य किया जा सकता था। लेकिन किसी और तरफ से देखने पर वह वस्तु देखी जा सकती थी। इसके बाद की नई खोज जर्मनी की कार्लस्रूह इंस्टीट्यूट ऑफ टेक्नोलॉजी के वैज्ञानिक टोल्गा इरगिन की अगुआई में सामने आई। 

इरगिन और उनके साथियों ने इस बात की गणना की कि प्रकाश की किरणें किसी वस्तु से कैसे गुजरती हैं। इन्होंने पाया कि वे इस तकनीक का इस्तेमाल करके एक ऐसी संरचना तैयार कर सकते हैं जो वस्तु को तीन आयामों से अदृश्य कर देने में कारगर हो। वैज्ञानिक टोल्गा इरगिन की थ्योरी पर करीब एक दर्जन से ज्यादा वैज्ञानिक लगे हुए हैं और उनका दावा है कि वे सफलता के बेहद करीब हैं। सचमुच अगर ऐसा हुआ तो वो दिन दूर नहीं, जब आप, हम या कोई भी फिल्मी मिस्टर इंडिया की तरह चाहेंगे तो गायब हो जाएंगे।

----------


## Neelima

*'प्लीज मेरे बच्चे को कैच कर लेना'...और उसने ऊंचाई से फेंक दिया बच्चा*
वह एक अविश्वसनीय पल था, जब अपनी तीन साल की बच्ची को बचाने के लिए एक मां ने उसे जलती हुई बिल्डिंग से नीचे रस्सी के सहारे लटका कर नीचे उतारा। 
जॉर्जिया के स्टोन माउंटेन में रहने वाली एशले ब्राउन ने बताया कि उनके अपार्टमेंट के ग्राउंड फ्लोर में आग लग गई और उनका पूरा परिवार उसमें फंस गया। आग में फंसने के बाद उन्हें सबसे पहला ख़्याल अपने दो छोटे बच्चों को बचाने का आया। 
23 वर्षीय एशले ने घर की ऊपरी मंजिल से पहले अपने छह महीने के बच्चे को नीचे लटकाया और उसके बाद उसने दूसरे बच्चे को भी इसी तरह लटका कर नीचे फेंका।
महिला ने AJC.com को बताया कि अपने बच्चों को इस तरह रस्सी से लटका कर नीचे उतारना उनकी ज़िंदगी का सबसे मुश्किल फैसला था। उन्होंने बताया कि उन्होंने बच्चों की कमर और बाहों को रस्सी से बांधा और नीचे लटका दिया। नीचे खड़े लोगों ने बच्चों को पकड़ने का विश्वास दिलाया और महिला ने रस्सी के सहारे उन्हें नीचें छोड़ दिया।

----------


## Neelima

*ये है असली मोहब्बतः ट्रेन से कटा नाग और गम में ट्रैक पर पहुंच गई नागिन !*
इटारसी/भोपाल। शनिवार सुबह करीब 8 बजे गरीबी लाइन स्थित रेलवे ट्रैक पर एक सांप ट्रेन से कट गया। कुछ ही देर बाद उस नाग के पास एक नागिन आकर बैठ गई।


चर्चा शहर में फैलते ही सैकड़ों की संख्या में लोग नागिन को देखने पहुंचने लगे। कुछ ही देर में यह स्थान लोगों की आस्था का केंद्र बन गया और लोग पूजा-पाठ में जुट गए। रेलवे ट्रैक के पास एक सांप कटा हुआ पड़ा था तो नागिन मृत सांप से लिपटी हुई दिख रही थी।

गरीबी लाइन के अजय सोनकर ने बताया कि सुबह करीब 8.30 बजे कुछ लोगों ने सबसे पहले यह नजारा देखा। जिसकी खबर फैलने के बाद लोगों की भीड़ बढ़ती चली गई। गरीबी लाइन, बंगाली कालोनी, न्यास कालोनी, झुग्गी बस्ती इलाके सहित पीपल मोहल्ला से लोगों का हुजूम रेलवे ट्रैक पर सांप के जोड़े को देखने पहुंच गया। कई लोगों ने तो ट्रैक पर नारियल फोड़े, फूल चढ़ाए और प्रसाद बांटे।

इस दौरान ट्रैक से आने-जाने वाली ट्रेनों को भी धीमी गति से चलाने की नौबत आई। तीन घंटे तक ट्रैक पर लोगों की भीड़ लगी रही। रेल यातायात में आ रही परेशानी को देखते हुए सिटी पुलिस और वन अमला मौके पर पहुंचा। सुबह करीब 11.30 बजे जीवित सांप पास ही की झाड़ियों में चला गया। वन अमले ने मृत सांप का दाह संस्कार किया। वन विभाग के रेंजर एके दीक्षित ने बताया कि जीवित सांप भीड़ के हटते ही रेलवे ट्रैक से लगी झाड़ियों में चला गया। मृत सांप का दाह संस्कार करा दिया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

*इस विशालकाय सांप का पेट चीरा तो दंग रह गए वैज्ञानिक*

अमेरिका के एक वन्य प्राणी उद्यान में एक 16 फीट लंबा विशालयकाय अजगर पकडा़ गया है, जिसके पेट में एक वयस्क हिरण था। यह दक्षिणी फ्लोरिडा में पाया गया अभी तक का सबसे बड़ा सरीसृप है। 
पाइथन स्पेशलिस्ट स्किप स्नो ने एवरग्लेड्स नेशनल पार्क में एक अजगर की आटोप्सी की तो मालूम चला कि उसने कुछ ही समय पहले 34.47 किलग्राम वज़नी एक वयस्क हिरण खा लिया था। 
'साउथ फ्लोरिडा वैटर मैनेजमेंट डिस्ट्रिक्ट' के मुताबिक पेट में हिरण के साथ अजगर का वज़न 97 किलोग्राम था और बाद में हिरण निकाल देने के बाद इसका वज़न 63 किलोग्राम था। 
फ्लोरिडा फिश एवं वाइल्डलाइफ कमीशन द्वारा इस अजगर को मारने के लिए शॉटगन का इस्तेमाल किया गया, ताकि अजगर की यह विशालकाय प्रजाति उत्तरी इलाके में न फैल सके। 
यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ फ्लोरिडा के मुताबिक वर्ष 2006 से 2007 के बीच 418 बर्मा प्रजाति के पाइथन मृत पाए गए हैं या मारे गए हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*जब इंदिरा गांधी के एक फोन से बिग बी के बॉस के छूट गए पसीने !*
'एमच्योर्स' नाटक कंपनी में अमिताभ की मुलाकात कई अन्य मित्रों से भी हुई, जिसमें मोहन थडानी, प्रभात बनर्जी, गोपाल और ज्योति सबरवाल जैसे नाम शामिल हैं। इसके अलावा अमिताभ को इसी बीच कई महिला-मित्र भी मिलीं, लेकिन इनका आंकड़ा जरा ऊंचा है। इन्हीं महिला मित्रों ने अमिताभ की कोलकाता की जिंदगी गुलाबी बना दी थी। 
जवानी में अमिताभ काफी दुबले थे। इसके अलावा अपनी लंबाई के कारण वे और भी दुबले दिखाई देते थे। उनका चेहरा भी ज्यादा आकर्षक नहीं था। लेकिन आश्चर्य की बात यह थी कि ऐसा होते हुए भी उन पर लड़कियां जान छिड़का करतीं थीं। 
इसका एक कारण अमिताभ की खुशमिजाजी और संगीत के प्रति उनका अटूट प्रेम भी था। वे कोलकाता में दिल्ली से एक ढोलक और एक सितार भी ले आए थे। प्रतिदिन शाम को दोस्तों की महफिल जमा करती थी, जिसमें अमिताभ ढोलक की थाप पर उत्तर भारत के लोकगीत गाया करते थे। नाच-गाने के साथ महफिल में चुटकुलों, कहानियों का भी जमकर दौर चलता था। इस महफिल में अमिताभ का सबसे प्रिय लोकगीत था...'मेरे अंगने में तुम्हारा क्या काम है।' 
वर्षों बाद फिल्म 'लावारिस' में यही लोकगीत अमिताभ ने खुद गाया था, जिस पर पूरा देश झूमा और आज भी झूम उठता है। 
'बर्ड एंड हिल्जर्स' कंपनी से इस्तीफा देने के बाद अमिताभ ने कोयले की दूसरी कंपनी ज्वाइन कर ली थी। इस कंपनी का नाम था 'ब्लेक्र्स'। कंपनी के बॉस 'बोनी श्रीकांत' थे। यहां अमिताभ का पद जुनियर एक्जिक्युटिव का था। इस कंपनी में अमिताभ ने लगभग साढ़े तीन वर्ष नौकरी की। 
ये साढ़े तीन वर्ष भी अमिताभ ने पूरी मौज-मस्ती के साथ गुजारे। दोस्तों के साथ धमाल करते हुए सिगरेट के कस खींचते हुए और शराब के घूंट उतारते हुए ही यह समय गुजरा। लेकिन इस बीच एक घटना ऐसी भी हुई, जो अमिताभ की विनम्रता, निराभिमान और सरलता को दर्शाती है...

अमिताभ जब छोटे थे, तबसे उनके बाएं कंधे पर गांठ की समस्या उभर आई थी। दिल्ली में इसका एक ऑपरेशन भी कराया गया था। लेकिन कोलकाता में अमिताभ की यह समस्या फिर से उभर आई। इस समय उन्हें पहले की अपेक्षा ज्यादा दर्द का सामना करना पड़ा। 
अमिताभ ने अपने बॉस बोनी श्रीकांत को पत्र लिखकर निवेदन किया...'सर! ज्यादा दर्द की वजह से लगता है मुझे डॉक्टर से मिलना पड़ेगा। मैंने सुना है कि कर्मचारी के इलाज के लिए कंपनी खर्चा देती है...!' 
'हां, कंपनी छोटे-मोटे खर्चों की भरपाई तो करती है लेकिन अगर ज्यादा खर्च हो तो उसका खर्च कर्मचारी को खुद ही उठाना पड़ता है। बॉस ने जवाब दिया।' 
अमिताभ ने इलाज कराना शुरू कर दिया। लेकिन राहत नहीं मिली, बल्कि धीरे-धीरे दर्द और बढ़ता चला गया। उन्होंने फिर से बॉस से मुलाकात की...'सर, मुझे लगता है कि मुझे किसी स्पेशलिस्ट से मिलना पड़ेगा।' 
यह बात सुनकर बॉस का मूंड तो कुछ बिगड़ा लेकिन उन्होंने यह भी महसूस किया कि स्थिति वाकई गंभीर है तो अमिताभ को हां कह दिया और डॉक्टर की फीस कंपनी की तरफ से दिलाने की सहमति दे दी। 
कुछ दिनों बाद फिर से वही दृश्य...'सर, मुझे इससे भी बिल्कुल आराम नहीं मिला है, लगता है अब मुझे किसी दूसरे डॉक्टर से मिलना होगा।' 
इस बार भी बॉस बोनी श्रीकांत ने मंजूरी दे दी। कुछ दिनों बाद अमिताभ फिर से बॉस के ऑफिस में दाखिल हुए और कहा...'सर, डॉक्टर ने मुझे ऑपरेशन की सलाह दी है। इसके लिए मुझे चार-पांच दिन का अवकाश और ऑपरेशन का खर्च की आवश्यकता होगी।' 
लेकिन अब बॉस के दिमाग की कमान छूट गई... 'लुक, अमित! इनफ इज इनफ नाऊ! तुम्हें पता है कि यह कंपनी इतनी अमीर नहीं कि इतने खर्च की पूर्ति कर सके। तुम किसी स्पेशलिस्ट की जगह किसी साधारण डॉक्टर की सलाह क्यों नहीं लेते?' 
अमिताभ ने जवाब दिया...'सर, मैं तो फुटपाथिया डॉक्टर के पास भी जाने को तैयार हूं। लेकिन मेरी 'आंटी' चाहती हैं कि मैं किसी स्पेशलिस्ट से ही यह इलाज कराऊं।' 
बॉस ने अमित को काफी समझाया, लेकिन सब व्यर्थ! अमित इसी जिद पर अड़े रहे कि 'आंटी' चाहती हैं कि किसी स्पेशलिस्ट से ही इलाज कराया जाए। अगर मेरे इलाज के लिए कंपनी के पास पैसे नहीं तो मेरे पास भी क्या है... मैं बिना ऑपरेशन के ही काम चला लूंगा। 
बॉस अमिताभ के सामने तो कुछ नहीं बोले... लेकिन झुंझलाते हुए मन ही मन यह जरूर कहा होगा..'भाड़ में जाओ तुम और भाड़ में जाएं तुम्हारी 'आंटी'। अगर आंटी स्पेशलिस्ट से ही यह इलाज कराने की इच्छुक हैं तो वे इसका खर्च खुद ही क्यों नहीं उठा लेतीं?' 
दो-चार दिन बीत गए। एक दिन अमिताभ अपनी कुर्सी पर बैठकर ऑफिस का काम कर रहे थे, तभी एक वर्दीधारी व्यक्ति उनके पास आया और एक चिट्ठी उनके हाथ में थमा दी। बॉस कांच की दीवार से यह दृश्य देख रहे थे। चिट्ठी पढऩे के बाद तुरंत ही अमिताभ ने फोन अपनी ओर खींचा और एक नंबर डायल किया। बॉस यह पूरा दृश्य देख रहे थे तो उन्होंने तुरंत ही पैरेलल लाइन पर अमिताभ की बात किससे हो रही है, सुन ली। इस समय अमिताभ 'राजभवन' में किसी महिला से बात कर रहे थे...'हां जी, आंटीजी! नमस्ते आंटीजी!' 
दूसरी तरफ से आंटीजी कह रही थीं...'तुमने अभी तक ऑपरेशन नहीं करवाया? क्या... तुम्हारी कंपनी ऑपरेशन का खर्च उठाने तैयार नहीं है? अगर ऐसा है तो छोड़ो ऐसी कंपनी को... गेट योरसेल्फ ऑपरेटेड एज अर्ली एक पॉसिबल, डॉन्ट वरी अबाउट द एक्सपेंसिज, आई शेल बेअर इट।' 
यह बात सुनते ही अमिताभ के बॉस बोनी श्रीकांत के पसीने छूट गए और वे अमिताभ के पास आकर उनसे पूछने लगे...'हू इज दिस आंटी?'तुम अब तक कई बार अपनी 'आंटी' का जिक्र कर चुके हो, लेकिन तुमने अभी तक यह नहीं बताया कि आखिर तुम्हारी यह 'आंटी' कौन हैं? 
अमिताभ ने नम्रतापूर्वक जवाब दिया...'सर, ये श्रीमती इंदिरा गांधी हैं, प्राइम मिनिस्टर ऑफ इंडिया'।अमिताभ ने ये शब्द इतनी शांति और भोलेपन से कहे, जैसे कि वे किसी आम महिला के बारे में बता रहे हों।

आप अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं कि यह सुनकर बोनी श्रीकांत की हालत कैसी हो गई होगी। मसलन 'काटो तो खून नहीं जैसी,' है न! 
इतने वर्षों बाद भी यह बॉस कुबूल करते हैं कि किसी भी मनुष्य के सच्चे संस्कार उसकी कसौटी पर परखे जा सकते हैं। यह घटना कई दिनों तक चलती रही, लेकिन उसके पहले और न बाद भी अमित के व्यवहार में कोई परिवर्तन आया। वे पूरे समय सहज, विनम्र और शिस्तबद्ध रहे। प्रधानमंत्री के परिवार से उनके इतने अच्छे रिश्ते हैं, प्रधानमंत्री के पुत्र (राजीव गांधी) खुद उनके जिगरी दोस्त हैं... लेकिन अमिताभ ने इस दमदार रिश्ते के बल पर किसी भी तरह का फायदा उठाने की जरा भी कोशिश नहीं की। 
किसी ने सच ही कहा है...'ग्रेट पीपुल डू नॉट बिकम ग्रेट विदाउट एनी रीजन'।अमिताभ 'बिग-बी'इसीलिए बन सके कि जब वे 'स्मॉल-बी'थे, उस समय भी उनमें 'बिग'बनने के गुण और संस्कार शामिल थे।

----------


## Neelima

*'यहां' आने के लिए तड़पती है हर चीनी और जापानी की 'आत्मा' !*
गोरखपुर। भारत के सात आश्चर्यों में से एक कुशीनगर अंतर्राष्ट्रीय बौद्ध पर्यटन केन्द्र के रूप में विख्यात है। इसी स्थान पर महात्मा बुद्ध ने महापरिनिर्वाण प्राप्त किया था। कुशीनगर को कसिया या कुशीनारा नाम से भी जाना जाता है। 

गोरखपुर से महज 53 किमी. की दूरी पर स्थित यह नगर एक जमाने में मल्ल वंश की राजधानी थी। साथ ही कुशीनगर प्राचीनकाल के 16 महाजनपदों में एक था। चीनी यात्री ह्वेनसांग और फाहियान के यात्रा वृत्तातों में भी इस प्राचीन नगर का उल्लेख मिलता है। इस प्राचीन स्थान को प्रकाश में लाने के श्रेय जनरल ए कनिंघम और ए. सी. एल. कार्लाइल को जाता है जिन्होंनें 1861 में इस स्थान की खुदाई करवाई। 1904 से 1912 के बीच इस स्थान के प्राचीन महत्व को सुनिश्चित करने के लिए भारतीय पुरातात्विक सर्वेक्षण विभाग ने अनेक स्थानों पर खुदाई करवाई। प्राचीन काल के अनेक मंदिरों और मठों को यहां देखा जा सकता है।

कुशीनगर आने के लिए चीन, जापान, श्रीलंका, थाइलैंड और नेपाल के लोगों की आत्मा तड़पती रहती है। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि यहां रहने वाला हर शख्स मरने से पहले इस स्थान पर आना चाहता है।

----------


## Neelima

*मप्र में है विश्वप्रसिद्ध 'प्रेम का मंदिर' जानिए क्यों पड़ा यह नाम...*
भोपाल। खजुराहो, समृद्ध सांस्कृतिक विरासत और विलक्षण ग्रामीण परिवेश के कारण भारत ही नहीं पूरी दुनिया को अपनी ओर आकर्षित करता है। यह भारत के ह्दय स्थल कहे जाने वाले मध्यप्रदेश राज्य का प्रमुख सांस्कृतिक नगर है। यह मध्यप्रदेश के छतरपुर जिले में स्थित है। 
खजुराहो में स्थित मंदिर पूरे विश्व में आकर्षण का प्रमुख केन्द्र है। यहां स्थित सभी मंदिर पूरी दुनिया को भारत की ओर से प्रेम के अनूठे उपहार हैं, साथ ही एक विकसित और परिपक्व सभ्यता का प्रमाण है। खजुराहो में स्थित मंदिरों का निर्माण काल ईसा के बाद 950 से 1050 के मध्य का माना जाता है। इनका निर्माण चंदेल वंश के शासनकाल में हुआ। 
ऐसा माना जाता है कि इस क्षेत्र में किसी समय खजूर के पेड़ों की भरमार थी। इसलिए इस स्थान का नाम खजुराहो हुआ। मध्यकाल में यह मंदिर भारतीय वास्तुकला का प्रमुख केन्द्र माने जाते थे। वास्तव में यहां 85 मंदिरों का निर्माण किया गया था, किंतु कालान्तर में मात्र 22 ही शेष रह गए। 
खजुराहो में स्थित सभी मंदिरों का निर्माण लगभग 100 वर्षों की छोटी अवधि में होना रचनात्मकता का अद्भूत प्रमाण है। किंतु चंदेल वंश के पतन के बाद यह मंदिर उपेक्षित हुए और प्राकृतिक दुष्प्रभावों से जीर्ण-शीर्ण हुए। परंतु इस सदी में ही इन मंदिरों को फिर से खोजा गया, उनका संरक्षण किया गया और वास्तुकला के इस सुंदरतम पक्ष को दुनिया के सामने लाया गया। 
इन मंदिरों के भित्ति चित्र चंदेल वंश की जीवन शैली और काल को दर्शाने के साथ ही काम कला के उत्सवी पक्ष को प्रस्तुत करते है। मंदिरों पर निर्मित यह भित्ति चित्र चंदेल राजपूतों के असाधारण दर्शन और विकसित विचारों को ही प्रस्तुत नहीं करती वरन वास्तुकला के कलाकारों की कुशलता और विशेषज्ञता का सुंदर नमूना है। 
चंदेल शासकों द्वारा निर्मित यह मंदिर अपने काल की वास्तुकला शैली में सर्वश्रेष्ठ थे। इन मंदिरों में जीवन के चार पुरुषार्थों में एक काम कला के विभिन्न मुद्राओं को बहुत ही सुंदर तरीके से प्रतिमाओं के माध्यम से दर्शाया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

*प्राचीन मान्यताएं*

खजूराहो के मंदिरों का निर्माण करने वाले चंदेल शासकों को चंद्रवंशी माना जाता है यानि इस वंश की उत्पत्ति चंद्रदेव से माना जाता है। इस वंश की उत्पत्ति के पीछे किवदंती है कि एक ब्राह्मण की कन्या हेमवती को स्नान करते हुए देखकर चंद्रदेव उस पर मोहित हो गए। 
हेमवती और चंद्रदेव के मिलन से एक पुत्र चंद्रवर्मन का जन्म हुआ। जिसे मानव और देवता दोनों का अंश माना गया। किंतु बिना विवाह के संतान पैदा होने पर समाज से प्रताडि़त होकर हेमवती ने जंगल में शरण ली। जहां उसने पुत्र चन्दवर्मन के लिए माता और गुरु दोनों ही भूमिका का निर्वहन किया। 
चन्द्रवर्मन ने युवा होने पर चंदेल वंश की स्थापना की। चन्द्रवर्मन ने राजा बनने पर अपनी माता के उस सपने का पूरा किया, जिसके अनुसार ऐसे मंदिरों का निर्माण करना था जो मानव की सभी भावनाओं, छुपी इच्छाओं, वासनाओं और कामनाओं को उजागर करे। तब चंद्रवर्मन ने खजुराहों के पहले मंदिर का निर्माण किया और बाद में उनके उत्तराधिकारियों ने शेष मंदिरों का निर्माण किया। 
एक अवधारणा यह भी है कि खजुराहो के मंदिरों में काम कला को प्रदर्शित करती मूर्तियां और मंदिरों के पीछे की विशेष उद्देश्य था। उस काल में हिन्दू मान्यताओं के अनुरुप बालक ब्रह्मचारी बनकर ब्रह्मचर्य आश्रम का पालन करता था। तब इस अवस्था में उस बालक के लिए वयस्क होने पर गृहस्थाश्रम के कर्तव्यों और लौकिक जीवन में अपनी भूमिका को जानने के लिए यह मूर्तियां और भित्तिचित्र ही श्रेष्ठ माध्यम थे। 
खजुराहों में स्थित मंदिर में का निर्माण ऊंचे चबूतरे पर किया गया है। मंदिरों का निर्माण इस तरह से किया गया है, सभी सूर्य के प्रकाश से प्रकाशित रहें। हर मंदिर में अद्र्धमंडप, मंडप और गर्भगृह बना है। सभी मंदिर तीन दिशाओं पूर्व, पश्चिम और दक्षिण दिशा में समूहों में स्थित है। अनेक मंदिरों में गर्भगृह के बाहर तथा दीवारों पर मूर्तियों की पक्तियां हैं। जिनमें देवी-देवताओं की मूर्तियां, आलिंगन करते नर-नारी, नाग, शार्दूल और शाल-भंजिका पशु-पक्षियों की सुंदरतम पाषाण प्रतिमाएं उकेरी गई है। 
यह प्रतिमाएं मानव जीवन से जुडें सभी भावों आनंद, उमंग, वासना, दु:ख, नृत्य, संगीत और उनकी मुद्राओं को दर्शाती है। यह शिल्पकला का जीवंत उदाहरण है। कुशल शिल्पियों द्वारा पाषाण में उकेरी गई प्रतिमाओं में अप्सराओं, सुंदरियों को खजुराहों में निर्मित मंदिरों के प्राण माना जाता है। क्योंकि शिल्पियों ने कठोर पत्थरों में भी ऐसी मांसलता और सौंदर्य उभारा है कि देखने वालों की नजरें उन प्रतिमाओं पर टिक जाती हैं। जिनको देखने पर मन में कहीं भी अश्लील भाव पैदा नहीं होता, बल्कि यह तो कला, सौंदर्य और वासना के सुंदर और कोमल पक्ष को दर्शाती है। 
शिल्पकारों ने पाषाण प्रतिमाओं के चेहरे पर शिल्प कला से ऐसे भाव पैदा किए कि यह पाषाण प्रतिमाएं होते हुए भी जीवंत प्रतीत होती हैं। खजुराहो में मंदिर अद़भुत और मोहित करने वाली पाषाण प्रतिमाओं के केन्द्र होने के साथ ही देव स्थान भी है। इनमें कंडारिया मंदिर, विश्वनाथ मंदिर, लक्ष्मण मंदिर, चौंसठ योगिनी, चित्रगुप्त मंदिर, मतंगेश्वर मंदिर, चतुर्भूज मंदिर, पार्श्वनाथ मंदिर और आदिनाथ मंदिर प्रमुख है। इस प्रकार यह मंदिर अध्यात्म अनुभव के साथ-साथ लौकिक जीवन से जुड़ा ज्ञान पाने का भी संगम स्थल है।

----------


## Neelima

*छः लाख साल पहले घटी 'अनोखी घटना', आज भी मौजूद हैं निशान*
मुंबई.महाराष्ट्र का विदर्भ क्षेत्र वैसे तो अक्सर किसानों की दयनीय स्थिति को लेकर चर्चा में बना रहता है लेकिन शायद कम ही लोगों को यह पता होगा कि यहां एक ऐसी भी जगह है जो न सिर्फ भारत के लिए बल्कि पूरे विश्व के लिए आकर्षण और जानकारी का विषय है।

कैसे बनी यह झील

यहां के 'बुलधाना' जिले में एक झील है जिसे 'लोनर लेक' के नाम से जाना जाता है। आपको यह जानकार आश्चर्य होगा कि इस लेक का निर्माण हिम युग में हुआ था। यानि उस युग में जब पूरी धरती बर्फ का गोला मात्र थी उस युग में पृथ्वी पर एक धधकता हुआ उल्का पिंड गिरा जिसने धरती के इस हिस्से पर लगभग 1.8 किलोमीटर व्यास का गढ्ढा बना दिया। 

चौंकाने वाली बात ये है कि इस लेक की उम्र 6,56000 वर्ष बताई जाती है। विदर्भ की धरती पर बनी खारे पानी की यह झील दुनियाभर के भूगोलविदों के लिए आकर्षण और अध्ययन का विषय है।

----------


## Neelima

*चीन में सामने आया चौंकाने वाला सच !*
भारत के पड़ोसी मुल्क चीन से बेहद चौंकाने वाली खबर सामने आई है। दरअसल खबर है कि इस चीन के करीब आधे करोड़पति अपना मुल्क छोड़कर दूसरे देशों में बसना चाहते हैं। और करीब 14 फीसदी करोड़पति तो देश से बाहर जा चुके हैं या फिर इसके लिए आवेदन कर चुके हैं। इस बात का खुलासा चीन में हुए एक सर्वे के जरिए किया गया है।
चीन के हुरुन रिसर्च इंस्टीट्यूट और बैंक ऑफ चाइना की ओर से कराए संयुक्त सर्वेक्षण में 980 प्रतिभागियों में से 46 फीसदी ने देश से बाहर जाने की इच्छा जताई। आपको बता दें कि यह सर्वे इस साल मई से सितंबर महीने के बीच किया गया। इस सर्वेक्षण में बीजिंग, शंघाई, वुहान, नांढिंग, दालियन और सुझोउ सहित चीन के 18 बड़े शहरों में एक करोड़ युआन यानी करबी 15.8 लाख डॉलर से अधिक कमाने वाले लोगों को शामिल किया गया। इस सर्वे में शामिल एक तिहाई लोगों ने कहा कि उनके पास विदेशों में सम्पत्ति है। ऐसे में वे अपने वतन से बाहर जाना चाहते हैं। वहीं कुछ लोग अपने बच्चों की बेहतर उच्च शिक्षा के नजरिए से भी दूसरे मुल्कों में बसना चाहते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*कभी नहीं देखा होगा आपने ऐसा अनोखा सांप*
अमेरिका के फ्लोरिडा में एक दो मुंह वाले आनोखे सांप ने जन्म लिया है। 10,000 में से एक मामले में ऐसे दो मुंह वाले सांप पैदा होते हैं। यह अल्बीनो होंडुरन मिल्क स्नेक प्रजाति का सांप है।
सांपों का संरक्षण करने वाली एक फ्लोरिडा की संस्था सनशाइन सर्फेंट्स के स्टाफ के सदस्य उस वक़्त चौंक गए, जब मिल्क स्नेक के सात अण्डों के फूटने पर उनमें से सांप के बच्चों के नौ सिर दिखाई दिए।
यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ सेंट्रल फ्लोरिडा के बायोलॉजिस्ट डेनियल पार्कर ने बताया कि वे इस दो मुंह वाले सांप को देखकर चकित रह गए।
पार्कर ने बताया कि दो मुंह वाले सांप के दो दिमाग होते हैं, जो एक शरीर को नियंत्रित करते हैं। उन्होंने बताया कि हांलाकि इस तरह के सांप जहरीले नहीं होते, लेकिन ये जंगल की विषय परिस्थितियों में जीवित नहीं रह पाते।

----------


## Neelima

*मछली फांसने का यह अनोखा 'वीडियो' देख आप भी कहेंगे-गजब !*

जयपुर.यह क्षेत्र है राजस्थान का दक्षिणांचल वागड़, जहां मछली के शिकार का अनूठा पारंपरिक तरीका विद्यमान है। इसमें एक थाली के उपर कपड़ा बांधा जाता है और इस कपड़े के बीचों बीच मछली के आकार का छेद किया जाता है।

थाली के कपड़े को भिगाकर इस छेद के चारो ओर आटा लगा दिया जाता है। इसके बाद इस थाली को छिछले पानी में जाकर रख दिया जाता है।

आधे एक घण्*टे के बाद थाली को निकाल कर देखा जाता है तो इसमे ढेर सारी मछलियां पकड़ में आ जाती है। इसके बाद इन मछलियों को धोकर भोजन में इस्*तेमाल किया जाता है। अब आप खुद ही देखिये भला कैसे होता है ऐसा अनूठा शिकार ।

----------


## Neelima

*पहले चलाते थे तांगा.. अब हैं अरबपति*
जी हां यह कोई कहानी या कोरी गप्प नहीं बल्कि सच्चाई है आज यह महाश्य मसालों की दुनिया के बेताज बादशाह हैं जी हां हम बात कर रहे हैं एमडीएच मसाला कंपनी के मालिक महाश्य धर्मपाल जी की जिनका जन्म 27 मार्च 1927 को सियालकोट में हुआ था। 1933 में इन्होंने पांचवी कक्षा में ही पढ़ाई बीच में छोड़ दी थी। 1937 में महाश्य जी ने अपने पिता की मदद से अपना एक छोटा सा शीशे का बिजनेस शुरु किया उसके बाद साबुन    और दूसरे कई बिजनेस किए लेकिन उनका मन उनमें नहीं लगा बाद में उन्होंने अपना पुश्तैनी मसालों का बिजनेस शुरु किया ।
27 सिंतबर 1947 में भारत बंटवारे के वक्त महाश्य जी भारत आ गए उस समय उनकी जेब में सिर्फ 1500 रुपए थे उन्होंने 650 रुपए में एक तांगा खरीदा और उसे चलाने लगे वो दो आना प्रति सवारी लेते थे। उसके बाद उन्होंने एक खोका खरीदा और उसमें अपना मसालों का बिजनेस देगी मिर्च वालों के नाम से फिर से शुरु किया। यहीं से महाश्य जी की सफलता का कारवां शुरु होता है इनकी सफलता का कोई बड़ा फर्मूला नहीं है केवल ग्राहकों के प्रति ईमानदारी ही महाश्य जी की सफलता का राज है।
महाश्य जी सिर्फ मसालों का बिजनेस ही नहीं चलाते हैं बल्कि उनके कई अस्पताल और स्कूल भी हैं। जिनमें गरीब और बेसहारा लोगों को सहारा मिलता है। 86 वर्षीय महाश्य धर्मापाल जी के एमडीएच और देगी मिर्च नाम से मसाले दुनिया भर में मश्हूर हैं देशभऱ में एमडीएच के 1000 से ज्यादा थोक और 4 लाख से ज्यादा रिटेल डीलर्स हैं। एमडीएच के 52 प्रोडक्ट 140 से ज्यादा अलग अलग पैकेटों में उपलब्ध है।

----------


## Neelima

*पुजारी ने किया चमत्कार, गोमूत्र से चला दी घड़ी*
रोहतककैंसर समेत कई गंभीर बीमारियों के खिलाफ गोमूत्र रामबाण सिद्ध हो चुका है, लेकिन अब इसका एक और चमत्कारिक गुण सामने आया है। रोहतक के एक पुजारी ने गोमूत्र की मदद से रुकी पड़ी घड़ी को चला दिया है। 

शहर की शिवाजी कॉलोनी स्थित शिव मंदिर के पुजारी पंडित संदीप पाठक ने करीब दो साल की मेहनत के बाद यह सफलता हासिल की है। उन्होंने करीब डेढ़ लीटर गोमूत्र एकत्रित किया। उन्हें तीन अलग-अलग जग में रखा। इसके बाद उसमें जिंक व कॉपर प्लेट की मदद से सर्किट तैयार किया। इससे करीब 1.5 वाट की एनर्जी पैदा हुई, जिससे घड़ी चलने लगी। जिंक व कॉपर गोमूत्र में से इलेक्ट्रॉड निकाल लेता है।

उनके अनुसार डेढ़ लीटर गो मूत्र से करीब 40 दिन तक घड़ी चलाई जा सकती है। वैसे एक बैटरी से घड़ी आमतौर पर करीब नौ से 12 माह तक चलती है। पंडित संदीप बताते हैं कि घड़ी चलाने के बाद अगला लक्ष्य ट्रांजिस्टर चलाना है। अगर ट्रांजिस्टर में सफलता मिली तो वे बल्ब जलाने के लिए प्रयोग करेंगे। उनका मकसद लोगों को गोमूत्र की शक्ति से रूबरू कराना है। आज लोग गो माता को भूलते जा रहे हैं।

मां तीन साल तक दूध पिलाकर अपने बच्चों को बड़ा करती है, लेकिन गोमाता ताउम्र दूध पिलाती है। भैंस का कटड़ा जन्म लेता है तो वह सुस्त रहता है। जब गाय बछड़े को जन्म देती है तो वह कुछ क्षण बाद ही खड़ा हो जाता है। इससे पता चलता है कि गो माता कितनी शक्तिशाली है।पंडित संदीप बताते हैं कि पिछले साल गोपाष्टमी पर इसका प्रयोग किया था, लेकिन तब सफलता नहीं मिल पाई थी। अब तीन अक्टूबर को गोपाष्टमी पर्व था, जो कि भगवान कृष्ण से जुड़ा है।

इस दिन भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने बछड़ों की जगह गोमाता को चराना शुरू किया था। यह दिन काफी पवित्र है, इसलिए मेरा लक्ष्य था कि गोपाष्टमी के दिन गोमूत्र से नया आविष्कार किया जाए। पिछले करीब दो साल की मेहनत अब रंग लाई है।

एमडीयू के बायोकेमेस्ट्री डिपार्टमेंट की प्राध्यापिका डॉ. रितु पसरीजा के अनुसार वैसे हर लिक्विड में सॉल्यूशन होता है, लेकिन इस शोध में गोमूत्र से जो घड़ी चलाई है, उसमें बिजली की क्षमता, स्टोर करने और कितनी देर तक काम करने जैसे सवालों की गहराई में जाना पड़ेगा। जहां तक गो माता के दूध व गोमूत्र की बात है, वह कई मामलों में सिद्ध हो चुकी है।

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अच्छा सूत्र है ....

----------


## Neelima

> अच्छा सूत्र है ....



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

sutra ki jitani bhi tarif ki jaaye kam hai +++++++++++++

----------


## swami ji

*नए सूत्र की शुभ कामनाये  और बहोत आचा सूत्र हे आपका*

----------


## Neelima

> *नए सूत्र की शुभ कामनाये  और बहोत आचा सूत्र हे आपका*


स्वामी जी, आपका अभिनन्दन है ।

----------


## Neelima

*हैरतअंगेज: मात्र 24 घण्टें में फरिश्तों ने बनवा दिए थे ये अंडरग्राउंड चर्च !*
उत्तरी ईथोपिया का पवित्र शहर लालिबेला अपने प्राचीन चर्चों के लिए मशहूर है। इस तीर्थस्थल की ज्यादातर आबादी क्रिश्चियन लोगों की है। यहां के चर्च अलग ही तरीके से बनाए गए हैं। इन्हें कब बनाया गया था और ऐसा क्यों बनाया गया, इस बारे में कोई भी ठोस जानकारी नहीं मिलती है। पहाड़ों को काटकर ये अंडरग्राउंड चर्च बनाए गए हैं। दूर से कोई नहीं बता सकता कि आगे कोई इमारत है।

----------


## Neelima

ज्यादातर लोगों का मानना है कि इन्हें राजा लालिबेला ने 12वीं से 13वीं सदी के बीच बनवाया था। उन्हीं के नाम पर शहर का भी यह नाम रखा गया था, इससे पहले लालिबेला को रोहा कहा जाता था। लोगों की आस्था के अनुसार राजा ने सीधे खुदा के संपर्क में आकर इन चर्चों का निर्माण करवाया था। इस काम में फरिश्तों ने उनकी मदद की थी। इस तरह एक चर्च 24 घंटे के भीतर बना दिया जाता था। वहां पर चार ग्रुप्स में कुल तेरह चर्च बने हैं। ज्यादातर चर्च ग्रीक क्रॉस के आकार के बने हैं। गड्ढे में होने पर भी इनमें पानी निकलने का खास इंतजाम किया गया था।

----------


## Neelima

इनके निर्माण की तारीख और समय को लेकर इतिहासकार एकमत नहीं हैं। कुछ को लगता है ये लालिबेला के काल में नहीं बने और कुछ कहते हैं कि इन्हें बनाने में ज्यादा वक्त लगा होगा और काम चौदहवीं सदी तक चला होगा।
ईथोपिया के लालिबेला शहर में पहाड़ों को काटकर अंडरग्राउंड चर्च बनाए गए हैं। माना जाता है कि इन्हें वहां के राजा लालिबेला ने बनवाया था। फिर भी अगर लालिबेला ने इन्हें बनवाया तो इस तरह जमीन में छिपाकर क्यों बनाया। इन्हें बनाने में जितना वक्त लगा होगा उतना लंबा उसका शासनकाल नहीं था। स्थानीय लोग कहते हैं कि इस काम में फरिश्तों ने उनकी मदद की थी।

----------


## Neelima

*कुदरत का अजब करिश्मा: बकरे के इस कारनामे को देख अचंभित हैं लोग*
*मोडासा (गुजरात)।इन दिनों एक अजीबो-गरीब घटना यहां के लोगों को काफी विस्मित किए हुए है और वह बकरे को लेकर है। दरसअल यहां एक बकरा ऐसा है, जो पिछले कुछ समय से दूध दे रहा है। 
 
*तस्वीर में आप बकरे के मालिक द्वारा उसका दूध दुहते हुए देख सकते हैं। इस घटना से इलाके के लोग ही नहीं, बल्कि सभी हैरान हैं और इसे देखने वालों का हुजूम लगा हुआ है। 
मोडासा शहर के शाह आलम सोसायटी में रहने वाले अयूबभाई चौहान ने कुछ दिन पहले ही यह बकरा खरीदा है। हाल ही में अयूबभाई ने बकरे के शरीर पर एक थन जैसा उभार देखा, जिसका आकार बढ़ रहा था। अयूबभाई ने किसी बीमारी की आशंका से उसके शरीर की जांच करते हुए जब इस उभरे हिस्से को दबाया तो देखा कि यहां से बकरी की तरह दूध निकल रहा था। 
आश्चर्य की बात तो यह है कि पिछले कुछ समय से बकरा प्रतिदिन लगभग 500 ग्राम दूध दे रहा है। मौका बकरी ईद का है, इसलिए यह व्यापक रूप से आश्चर्य का विषय बना हुआ है।
वर्षों से बकरों का व्यवसाय कर रहे अयूबभाई इसे कुदरत का ही करिश्मा मानते हैं। जबकि विज्ञान की दुनिया में ऐसा होना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं। जन्म के समय शारीरिक समस्या के चलते ऐसी स्थितियां उत्पन्न होती हैं।

----------


## swami ji

कता खूब निल्लेमा जी ,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र 

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है 

मज़ा आ गया 

अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## Neelima

*विश्व के 'सातवे आश्चर्य' की हैरतअंगेज कहानी सुन हैरान रह जाएंगे!*
आगरा। यूपी के आगरा में स्थित जिस मक़बरे को ताज महल कहा जाता है, उसकी खूबसूरती के पीछे एक हैरतअंगेज कहानी छीपी है। ऐसा माना जाता है कि इसका निर्माण करवाने वाले शाहजहां ने ताजमहल के कारीगरों के हाथ काट कर यमुना नदी में फेंकवा दिया था। ताकी ताजमहल जैसी इमारत का दुबारा निर्माण ना हो सके। हालांकि इसके लिए पूर्ण साक्ष्य उपलब्ध नहीं हैं। 

हम जानते हैं कि ताजमहल का निर्माण मुगल सम्राट शाहजहां ने अपनी पत्नी मुमताज महल की याद में करवाया था। यह वास्तुकला का उत्कृष्ट नमूना है। इसकी वास्तु शैली फारसी, तुर्क, भारतीय एवं इस्लामिक वास्तुकला के घटकों का अनोखा सम्मिलन है।

ताजमहल की जमीन के बदले देना पड़ा था यह महल

ताजमहल आगरा नगर के दक्षिण छोर पर एक छोटे भूमि पठार पर बनाया गया था। इसके बदले जयपुर के महाराजा जयसिंह को आगरा शहर के मध्य एक वृहत महल दिया था। इस क्षेत्र में पचास कुएं खोद कर कंकड़-पत्थरों से भरकर नींव स्थान बनाया गया। 

इन सामाग्रियों से बना विश्व का सातवां आश्चर्य

ताजमहल को भारत सहित पूरे एशिया से लाई गई सामग्री से बनाया गया था। करीब एक हजार हाथी निर्माण के दौरान यातायात के लिए इस्तेमाल हुए थे। पराभासी श्वेत संगमर्मर को राजस्थान से लाया गया था, जैस्पर को पंजाब से, हरिताश्म या जेड एवं स्फटिक या क्रिस्टल को चीन से। 

तिब्बत से फीरोजा़, अफगानिस्तान से लैपिज़ लजू़ली, श्रीलंका से नीलम एवं अरबिया से इंद्रगोप या कार्नेलियन लाए गए थे। कुल मिला कर अठ्ठाइस प्रकार के बहुमूल्य पत्थर एवं रत्न श्वेत संगमर्मर में जडे़ गए थे।

----------


## Neelima

*द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के समय लूटा हुआ खजाना यहां गाढ़ गई थी जापानी फ़ौज !*


द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के दौरान जापान का जिन देशों पर कब्जा था, उन्होंने वहां से कीमती सामान लूटा था। जब जाहिर हो गया कि वे हारने वाले हैं तो जापानी सैनिकों ने खजाने छिपाने शुरू कर दिए थे। इनमें फिलिपींस में छिपाया गया खजाना सबसे बड़ा माना जाता है। 

इस खजाने को ‘यमाशिटाज़ गोल्ड’ के नाम से जाना जाता है। जापानी सेना के जनरल टोमोयूकी यामाशिटा के नाम पर इसका नाम रखा गया था। जो लोग इसके बारे में जानते थे, उन्हें उसी समय मार दिया गया था। इतना वक्त गुजर गया है और विशेषज्ञ इसे तलाशने में लगे हुए हैं, फिर भी इस सच्चाई का पता नहीं लगा सके हैं।

जापानियों को उम्मीद थी कि युद्ध के बाद वे लोग जहाजों से इसे अपने वतन ले जाएंगे। युद्ध में जापान के बहुत से जहाज डूब गए थे। इसे तलाशने वालों में फिलिपींसके राष्ट्रपति फर्डिनेंड मारकोस जैसे कई बड़े नाम आते हैं। सभी ने इस खजाने को तलाशने के लिए हर कोशिश की थी। इस विषय पर दो किताबें भी लिखी गई हैं। 

बाद में यह भी कहा गया कि अमेरिकी सैनिकों ने खजानों की लोकेशन तलाश ली थी और शीत युद्ध के दौरान इसी पैसे से दुनियाभर में खुफिया कार्यक्रम चलाए। इससे लोगों को खजाना तलाशने की और प्रेरणा मिली। 1988 में फिलिपींस के रोजीलिओ रॉक्सास ने पूर्व राष्ट्रपति फर्डिनेंड पर हवाई में मुकदमा दायर कर दिया था। 

फिर रॉक्सास ने टीम बनाकर खजाने की तलाश शुरू की थी। उन्हें बागुइओ शहर के पास कुछ मिला भी था। फिर फर्डिनेंडो ने उन्हें गिरफ्तार करवा लिया था। 1998 में हवाई के सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने कहा था कि इस बात के पर्याप्त सबूत हैं कि उन्हें खजाना मिल गया था। फिर भी इसकी मात्रा और क्वालिटी की किसी को जानकारी नहीं है। 

राज़ है गहरा द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के अंत में जापानी सेना ने फिलिपींस में लूटा हुआ बहुत सा खजाना छिपाया था। इनमें एक था यमाशिटा का खजाना। यह कितना बड़ा था और कहां छिपाया गया था, ये आज भी राज़ बना हुआ है।

----------


## Neelima

*विश्वयुद्ध के समय इन चमगादड़ बमों ने जर्मन खेमे में मचा दी थी 'सनसनी'*
दुनिया में अब तक जानवरों को हथियारों के तौर पर कई बार इस्तेमाल किया गया है। ऐसा ही एक प्रयोग द्वितीय विश्व युद्ध के दौरान अमेरिका ने किया था। अमेरिकी नौसेना बेस पर्ल हार्बर पर हुए जापानी हमले से दुखी अमेरिका के डेंटल सर्जन लाएटल एस एडम्स ने चमगादड़ को बम के तौर पर इस्तेमाल करने का प्रस्ताव रखा था। 

राष्ट्रपति रूजवैल्ट ने इसे मंजूरी दे दी थी और इस प्रोजेक्ट पर काम शुरू हो गया था। इसके लिए बहुत से चमगादड़ों की जरूरत पड़ी थी। चमगादड़ों द्वारा ले जाए जाने वाले अपकरण डिजाइन किए गए। इसके बाद चमगादड़ों को ले जाने के लिए खास तरह की ट्रे डिजाइन की गईं। एक ट्रे में चालिस चमगादड़ों के अलग-अलग केस होते थे। 

प्लेन से ले जाकर इन्हें पांच हजार फीट की उंचाई से छोड़ दिया जाता था। हजार फीट की ऊंचाई पर केस अलग-अलग हो जाते थे। इनमें से बम लगे हुए चमगादड़ निकलकर दुश्मन के इलाके में छिप जाते थे, खासकर बिल्डिंगों में। बाद में यह बम फटते और आग लगा जाती थी। वैसे 20 लाख डॉलर खर्च करने के बाद भी अमेरिका का यह प्रयोग ज्यादा सफल नहीं रहा और प्रोजेक्ट बंद कर दिया गया।

----------


## Neelima

*अजूबा बना दूसरी दुनिया का यह तिलिस्मी पत्थर !*
1872 में ब्रिटेन के न्यू हैंपशायर की विनिपीसाउकी झील में खुदाई के दौरान एक काले रंग का अंडाकार पत्थर मिला था। 4 इंच बाय 2.5 इंच के पत्थर को तराशकर बहुत से निशान भी इस पर बनाए गए हैं। काफी रिसर्च के बाद भी पता नहीं चलता कि इस पत्थर की उम्र कितनी है, इसे किसलिए बनाया गया और क्या ये इस दुनिया का है या फिर कहीं और से आया है।
न्यू हैंपशायर के बिजनेसमैन सेनेका लैड मजदूरों से यहां खुदाई करवा रहे थे। उन्हें ये पत्थर मिला था। 1892 में तक ये उनके पास रहा, फिर उनकी मौत के बाद उनकी बेटी ने इसे संभाला। 1927 में उनकी बेटी ने न्यू हैंपशायर हिस्टोरिकल सोसायटी को इसे दान कर दिया।
तभी से ये वहां म्यूजियम में प्रदर्शित है। इस पत्थर पर एक चेहरा, चंद्रमा, तीर, बहुत से बिंदु और कई तरह के निशान बने हैं। इसमें दोनों तरफ से आरपार छेद किए गए हैं। ये छेद भी अलग-अलग साइज के बिट्स से किए गए हैं।
ऊपर से नीचे छेद करने वाली ड्रिल बिट का साइज 1/8 इंच है। नीचे से ऊपर वाली का साइज 3/8 इंच है। वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार इस तरह के छेद करने की तकनीक 19वीं सदी के पॉवर टूल्स से संभव हुई है। फिर इतिहासपूर्व के इस पत्थर में ये छेद कैसे किए गए। 1872 में अमेरिकन नेचरलिस्ट ने कहा था ये दो आदिवासियों के बीच समझौते का प्रतीक है।
*राज़ है गहरा*
न्यू हैंपशायर में मिला पाषणयुग का ये पत्थर कहां से आया था। इस पर बने निशानों का क्या मतलब है और इसे क्यों बनाया गया। इतिहासपूर्व में बिना साधनों के इसमें इतने बारीक छेद कैसे किए गए ये आज भी राज़ है।

----------


## Neelima

*अमेजिंग ट्विनबेबीज की इन बातों को अब तक 4 करोड़ लोगों ने सुना*
यूंट्यूब पर यूं तो जस्टिन वीवर और लेडी गागा जैसे लोगों को करोड़ो हिट्स मिलती है लेकिन आज हम जिस वीडियो की बात कर रहे हैं इसमें दो छोटे बेबी आपस में बात कर रहे हैं। जिसने भी वीडियो देखा या सुना है उसके लिए यह बहुत शानदार अनुभव रहा है और लोगों ने फीडबैक के रूप में अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देते हुए इस बात को बताने का प्रयास भी खूब किया है कि आखिर वे दोनों बच्चे जा जा जाज जा. बात कर रहे हैं या दा दाद दा..हर कोई बस अपने हिसाब से अंदाजा लगाकर अपने फीडबैक पोस्ट कर रहा है। सबसे खास बात इस वीडियो को अभी तक 4 करोड़ 94लाख से अधिक यूजर अभी तक देख चुके हैं और दूसरी खास बात यह है कि यह सबसे अधिक 34 से 45 आयुवर्ग के लोगों में पॉपुलर है। आप भी इस वीडियो को देखें और अपनी प्रतिक्रिया दें।

----------


## Neelima

*मिस्र के इस मंदिर के बारे में ये हैरतअंगेज बातें सुन सन्न रह जाएंगे आप*

मिस्र के मेमफिस शहर के पास सूर्य देव ‘रा’ का मंदिर ‘*अबू गुराब*’ बना है। 1898 से 1901 के बीच बर्लिन म्यूजियम की ओर से लुडविग बॉरचार्ड ने इसे तलाशा था। मिस्र के पांचवें वंश के छठवें राजा न्यूसेरे इनी ने इसे बनवाया था। समझा जाता है कि उनका राज 2450 से 2430 ईसापूर्व के बीच रहा था। 
इसलिए इस मंदिर की उम्र भी लगभग इतनी ही मानी जाती है। यह मंदिर सिर्फ सूर्य देव की पूजा के लिए बना था या यहां लोगों को दफनाया जाता था या फिर ये सिर्फ देवता के सम्मान में बना था, ऐसे तमाम सवालों का कोई ठोस जवाब नहीं मिलता है। 
यह मंदिर अफ्रीका के खेमेतिअन लोगों द्वारा बनाया गया था। ये लोग पत्थरों के निर्माण और इंजीनियरिंग में माहिर थे। फिर भी इन लोगों ने हजारों टन के इन बड़े-बड़े पत्थरों को किस तरह उठाया होगा, इन्हें किन मशीनों से काटा होगा, ऐसे तमाम सवाल राज बने हुए हैं। 
सबसे ज्यादा आश्चर्य पत्थरों के बीच में किए गए गोल छेद देखकर होता है। सदियों पहले आज जैसे आधुनिक उपकरण भी नहीं होते थे। फिर उन लोगों ने किस तरह ये होल ड्रिल किए थे। यहां पर बड़े-बड़े बेसिन भी बने हैं। समझा जाता है कि जानवरों की यहां बलि दी जाती होगी और पत्थर की नालियों से बहकर खून इनमें आता होगा। फिर भी वहां से किसी तरह के चाकू-छुरी या फिर खून के डीएनए नहीं मिले हैं। 
*राज है गहरा* 
1898 में सूर्य मंदिर की खोज की गई थी। इसके ज्यादातर हिस्से क्षतिग्रस्त हो जाने के कारण इसे कैसे बनाया गया था और यहां क्या होता था, इनका जवाब नहीं मिलता है।

----------


## Neelima

*बिहार में हुआ अनूठा 'चमत्कार' आ गया विष्णु का अवतार,देखें तस्वीरें*

मुंगेर.शहर के कोतवाली थाना क्षेत्र के शादीपुर मोहल्ले में गरूड़ पक्षी के चार नवजात बच्चे पाये गए। यह इलाके में चर्चा का विषय बना हुआ है। शादीपुर मोहल्ले में रहने वाले ओमप्रकाश के घर के बाहर कूढ़े के ढेर से इन्हें पाया गया। हलांकि चार में से दो ही जीवित बच पाये हैं। गरूड़ पक्षी के बच्चे को पाये जाने की खबर इलाके में जंगल की आग तरह फैल गई और देखते ही देखते हजारों लोग जमा हो गये। कुछ लोगों ने तो भगवान विष्णु का अवतार मानकर इसकी पूजा-अर्चना भी शुरु कर दी।
*पटना भेजेगा वन विभाग*
गरूड़ की पाये जाने की खबर मिलते ही मौके पर पहुंचे वन विभाग के पदाधिकारी बीडी मिश्रा ने गरूड़ के चारों बच्चों को अपने कब्जे में लिया और उसे अपने साथ ले गये। उन्होंने बताया कि विलुप्त हो चुके गरूड़ एक बेहद दुर्लभ किस्म की पक्षी है। इसे पटना के चिडिय़ा घर में जल्द ही भेजा जायेगा। उन्होंने बताया कि संभव है कि भटक कर इस इलाके में आ गये हैं। 
*स्वस्थ्य हैं बचे दोनों बच्चे*
गरूड़ के बच्चे की स्वास्थ्य की जांच करने वाले वेटनरी अस्पताल के पशु शल्य चिकित्सक एके गुप्ता ने बताया कि यह पक्षी बिहार में नहीं पाया जाता है। उनके मुताबिक आठ हजार फीट उपर ठंड वाली पहाड़ी इलाके में पाया जाता है। यहां उसकी मौजूदगी अपने-आप में किसी सातवें अजूबे जैसा ही है। उन्होंने बचे दो पक्षियों के स्वास्थ्य की जांच करने बाद सामान्य बताया। साथ ही यह भी कहा जल्द ही इसे पटना के चिडिय़ाघर भेज देना चाहिए। 
*उमड़ा आस्था का सैलाब*
गरूड़ के बच्चे पाये जाने से इलाके लोग इसे भगवान विष्णु का अवतार मान कर इसकी पूजा-अर्चना करने में जुट गये। दूर-दराज के लोग खबर सुनकर इसकी एक झलक पाने को बेताव दिखे। भीड़ था कि कम होने का नाम नहीं ले रहा था। बढ़ते भीड़ और गरूड़ की सुरक्षा को लेकर वन विभाग ने तुरंत वहां से ले गये जिससे उपस्थित कुछ लोग को गरूड़ पक्षी को देख नहीं पाने का मलाल रहा। स्थानीय एक ग्रामीण सुधीर कुमार का कहना था कि गरूड़ पक्षी ने रमायणकाल में अपनी महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका अदा की थी। उनके मुताबिक माता सीता का हरण जब रावण कर रहा था तब गरूड़ ने ही लड़ कर उसे बचाने का प्रयास किया था। हलांकि रावण के वार से वह मारा जरुर गया लेकिन सीता माता का पता भगवान राम को बता गया था।

----------


## Neelima

*तिलिस्मी शक्तियों की मालिक, चमत्कार ऐसे जिसे सुन दंग रह जाएंगे*
सिस्टर मेरी एग्रेडा सत्रहवीं शताब्दी की एक ‘नन’ थीं। 2 अप्रैल 1602 में उनका जन्म स्पेन में हुआ। अमेरिका सहित पश्चिमी और दक्षिण पश्चिमी देशों में उन्हें ‘द लेडी इन ब्ल्यू’ या फिर ‘ब्ल्यू नन’ के नाम से जाना जाता है।
उन्होंने स्पेन से लेकर न्यू मैक्सिको तक इसाई धर्म का प्रचार रहस्यमयी ढंग से किया था। जब स्पेनवासी अमेरिका पहुंचे तो वहां के आदिवासी इस धर्म से पहले से परिचित थे और इसका श्रेय ब्ल्यू नन को देते थे। उन लोगों ने बताया कि सिस्टर मेरी आसमान से उतरती थीं और स्थानीय भाषा में उनसे बातें कर वापस बादलों में खो जाती थीं। वे स्पेन में बैठे-बैठे किस तरह समुद्र और महाद्वीप पार कर लेती थीं, ये आज भी राज है।
24 मई 1665 में सिस्टर मेरी का देहांत हो गया था। इसके पांच साल बाद समानिएगो ने बताया था कि वे रहस्यमयी तरीके से कहीं भी पहुंच जाती थीं। वे एक साल में करीब पांच सौ स्थानों पर पहुंची थीं। 1888 में माइकल मुलल्लर की किताब कैथोलिक डोगमा के लिए इन्हें गिना गया था।
उनके पास ऐसी कौन-सी शक्ति थी ये कोई नहीं जान सका। वे दूसरी जगह अपने शरीर सहित पहुंचती थीं या फिर शरीर से बाहर निकलकर, इस सवाल का जवाब भी आज तक किसी के पास नहीं हैं। रहस्यों का यह सिलसिला उनकी मौत के सदियों बाद भी खत्म नहीं हुआ है।
1909 में उनका ताबूत खोलकर देखा गया था, तो उनका शरीर पूरी तरह सुरक्षित मिला था। फिर 1989 में एक स्पेनिश डॉक्टर ने रिसर्च के लिए उनका ताबूत खुलवाया तो पता चला शरीर अब भी सुरक्षित है। लगता था सिस्टर सो रही हैं। ये सब कैसे हो रहा है ये कोई नहीं जानता।
*राज है गहरा* 
साइंस की काल्पनिक कहानियों में जिस टेली पोर्टेशन की बात की जाती है, उसे सत्रहवीं सदी में स्पेन की सिस्टर मेरी एग्रेडा ने साबित कर दिखाया था। वे समुद्र और महाद्वीप पार कर कैसे हजारों मील दूर पहुंच जाती थीं, ये आज भी राज है।

----------


## Raman46

मित्र नीलिमा जी 
बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## bawa009

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## Neelima

*दादी मां का कारनामा सुन दांतों तले उंगलियां चबा लेंगे आप*
हैमबर्ग।मौका था जर्मनी के हैमबर्ग में हुए सातवें वार्षिक गिनीज रिकॉर्ड्स-डे का। इस मौके पर डैनी डूसेस्टरहोफ्ट ने आग की लपटों में घिरकर सबसे ज्यादा दूरी तक दौडऩे का रिकॉर्ड बनाया। उन्होंने 120 मीटर की दूरी तय की। इसके अलावा फ्लोरिडा की 91 साल की मेरी बेट्स ने सबसे बूढ़ी योग टीचर होने की बाजी मार ली। मुकाबले में करीब तीन लाख लोगों ने हिस्सा लिया और कई नए दिलचस्प रिकॉर्ड कायम हुए हैं।
लैप्रेचुआंस (एक पौराणिक चरित्र) जैसी एक समान ड्रेस पहने सबसे ज्यादा लोगों का रिकॉर्ड पहले भी आयरलैंड के लोगों के पास था, जो सेंट पैट्रिक्स-डे पर छिन गया था। उन्होंने डब्लिन ग्रेंड स्क्वॉयर पर 262 लोगों को ऐसी ड्रेस पहनाकर रिकॉर्ड फिर से अपने नाम कर लिया है।
ब्रिटेन की आर्टिस्ट जोए हिल ने 1160.45 वर्ग मीटर की सबसे बड़ी 3डी पेंटिंग बनाने का रिकॉर्ड बनाया। ऐसे और भी कई दिलचस्प रिकॉर्ड वहां बने हैं। गिनीज रिकॉर्ड के एडिटर इन चीफ क्रेग ग्लैनडे के अनुसार ये अगले संस्करण में शामिल किए जाएंगे।

----------


## Neelima

*सचमुच...दिलचस्प है क्रिकेट के इस बल्ले का इतिहास !*
क्रिकेट के खेल में यूं तो कई तरह की चीजें इस्तेमाल होती हैं, लेकिन सबसे अहम बैट और बॉल को माना जा सकता है। शताब्दियों से पिच, बॉउंड्री और गेंद में कोई बदलाव नही आया है, लेकिन बैट लगातार बदलते रहे हैं। जैसे इंसान पर विकासवाद का सिद्धांत लागू है, वैसे ही बैट भी अपने मौजूदा स्वरूप में धीरे-धीरे विकसित होते हुए आया है। यह अपने आप में एक दिलचस्प यात्रा है। माना जाता है कि क्रिकेट की शुरुआत में बॉल को मारने के लिए गड़रिए की लाठी काम में लाई जाती थी। 

बैट का पहले-पहल उपयोग 1624 में किया गया, यह हॉकी की स्टिक जैसा था। इसी का थोड़ा उन्नत स्वरूप 1729 में इस्तेमाल होने लगा। इस अवधि का एक बैट लंदन के ओवल स्टेडियम के शो-रूम में आज भी रखा हुआ है। 18वीं सदी आते तक बैट का यही स्वरूप कायम रहा, लेकिन इसके बाद क्रिकेट के नियमों में बदलाव के साथ, बैट का आकार भी बदलने लगा। 1880 में खिलाड़ी और पेशे से सिविल इंजीनियर चाल्र्स रिचडर्सन ने बैट डिजाइन किया था, कमोबेश वह आज के बैट जैसा ही था, विलो की लकड़ी से ही निर्मित। 

विलो, बेंत की तरह पतली-लचकदार डाली वाला पेड़ होता है। इसकी लकड़ी काफी मजबूत और वजन में हल्की होती है। इससे बैट से बॉल को हिट करना आसान हो जाता है। 19वीं सदी में बैट के स्वरूप में कुछ खास बदलाव नहीं आया था, लेकिन कुछ खिलाड़ी ताकतवर शाट्स खेलने के लिए दूसरी धातु के बैट इस्तेमाल करने लगे थे। 

1979 में आस्ट्रेलियाई खिलाड़ी डेनिस लिली ने एल्युमीनियम का बैट उपयोग किया था, जिसके बाद नियम बना दिया गया था कि क्रिकेट खेलने के लिए लकड़ी के बैट का ही इस्तेमाल किया जाएगा। वैसे इन दिनों फ्यूजन कुकाबुरा बीस्ट केन, वुड और ट्वाइन से बैट बनाए जाते हैं, लेकिन इधर के सालों में बैट के आकार-प्रकार और मटेरियल के साथ छेड़छाड़ होती रही है।

----------


## Neelima

भूत की तस्वीर
जब कभी हमारे मन में भूत-प्रेतों की तस्वीरें लेने का खयाल आता है, तब सबसे पहले हमें ऐसे कैमरे की जरूरत महसूस होती है जो आंखों से न दिखाई देने वाली चीजों को भी फिल्मा सके। ऐसे में फोटोग्राफर विलियम ममलर द्वारा 1870 के दशक में ली गई तस्वीरों से हैरान होना लाजिमी है।
साधारण कैमरे से खींचे जाने के बावजूद इनमें भूत-प्रेत की छवि दिखाने का दावा किया जाता है। साधारण कैमरे से फिल्माई गई उनकी कई तस्वीरों में भूत-प्रेत की छवि नजर आती है। उनकी एक तस्वीर में तो पूर्व अमेरिकी राष्ट्रपति अब्राहम लिंकन के भूत के दिखाई देने का दावा भी किया जाता है।
बताया जाता है 1861 में विलियम ने कैमरे का टेस्ट करते हुए खुद की एक तस्वीर ले ली। जब वे इसे अपने डार्क रूम में ले गए और डेवलप किया तो दंग रह गए। तस्वीर में कुछ आकृति नजर आ रही थी। यह जानने के लिए कि रहस्यमयी आकृति कहां से आई, उन्होंने मैगनिफाइंग ग्लास की मदद से इसकी जांच की।
ममलर ने पाया कि यह डेवलपिंग के दौरान हुई गलती नहीं है। तस्वीर में उनके पीछे दिखाई दे रही छवि उनके चचेरे भाई की है जो १२ साल पहले मर चुका था। जब तस्वीर चर्चा में आई तो एक स्थानीय जानकार विलियम ब्लैक ने इसकी जांच की और पाया कि तस्वीर के साथ कोई छेड़छाड़ नहीं हुई है और ममलर का दावा सही है। ममलर के लिए यह घोस्ट फोटोग्राफी का पहला अनुभव था, लेकिन इसके बाद उन्होंने ऐसी कई तस्वीरें खींचीं जिनमें प्रेतों की छवि देखी जा सकती है।
उनकी घोस्ट फोटोग्राफी की चर्चा तब दुनियाभर में फैल गई जब उन्होंने मैरी टोड लिंकन की तस्वीर ली। 1869 की इस तस्वीर में उनके पति अब्राहम लिंकन का प्रेत भी नजर आ रहा है। इसके बाद उनकी कई तस्वीरें अखबारों की सुर्खियां बनती रहीं।
हालांकि, कई लोगों ने उनकी इन तस्वीरों के वास्तविक होने पर सवाल उठाए और कोर्ट में मुकदमा भी दायर किया। खैर उन पर लगे आरोप सिद्ध न हो सके , लेकिन लोगों का विरोध उनके लिए आर्थिक तंगी की वजह बन गया और 1884 में 52 साल की उम्र में उनकी मौत हो गई।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*यहां सदियों से कांपती है जमीन और आती हैं रहस्यमयी आवाजें*
*अमेरिका के कनेक्टिकट स्टेट की मिडलेसेक्स काउंटी के ईस्टहैडम में एक इलाका है मूडस। सदियों से इस इलाके में मूडस नदी के पास जमीन के भीतर से रहस्यमयी आवाजें आती हैं और जमीन के अंदर कंपन भी होता है। ऐसा वहां कुछ सौ गज के इलाके में और करीब एक मील गहराई में होता है। स्थानीय लोग इसके लिए दुष्ट राक्षसों को जिम्मेदार ठहराते हैं। वे लोग इस इलाके को ‘मैचिटमूडस’ कहते हैं।

स्थानीय भाषा में इसका अर्थ बुरी आवाजों वाली जगह होता है। यहां के माउंट टॉम पहाड़ के पास स्थित केव हिल रिसॉर्ट से सबसे ज्यादा आवाजें आती हैं। 1670 के दशक में यहां बसे पुरिटन लोगों ने भी ऐसी आवाजें सुनी थीं। उन लोगों ने इन्हें शैतान से जोड़ा था। वक्त-वक्त पर यहां से आने वाली इन आवाजों और कंपन का कारण आज तक समझा नहीं जा सका है।

कुछ लोगों को लगता है कि इसकी वजह दूर कहीं बिजली गिरना या फिर तोप चलना है। वैज्ञानिक भी इसके कई कारण बताते हैं, जैसे कि जिनकी वजह से भूकंप आते हैं। फिर भी किसी कारण के पीछे ठोस दलील नहीं दी जा सकी है। कोई यह नहीं बता सका है कि यह आवाजें क्यों आती हैं? ये आवाजें एक खास जगह और एक खास गहराई से ही क्यों उत्पन्न होती हैं।



वहां प्रचलित कहानियों के अनुसार वैंगक ने इन आवाजों पर एक धर्म बना लिया था। उनका मानना था कि यह जगह हॉबामॉक देवता का आवास थी। यूरोपियन लोगों के यहां आने से वे नाराज हो गए थे। सत्रहवीं शताब्दी में यहां बसे यूरोपियन इसे दो चुड़ैलों की लड़ाई से भी जोड़ते थे। 1760 के दशक में इन आवाजों से विचलित होकर किंग जॉर्ज ने भी डॉक्टर स्टील को इसकी जांच करने भेजा था।*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*हैरतअंगेज आविष्कार : बीयर कैन से बना डाला साउंड सिस्टम*

*जमाइका की सबसे पॉपुलर बीयर रेड स्ट्रिप ने फालतू सामान से कुछ बनाने की प्रतियोगिता ‘मेक समथिंग आउट ऑफ नथिंग’ आयोजित की थी। इस मुकाबले में जापान के डिजाइनर यूरी सुजूकी ने मैथ्यू नीबोन के साथ मिलकर पांच हजार बीयर कैन्स से साउंड सिस्टम बनाया है। अपनी प्रतिभा और जमाइका की संस्कृति झलकाने वाली कलाकारी का प्रदर्शन करने के लिए यह प्रतियोगिता रखी जाती है।

यूरी सुजूकी ने इन दिनों जमाइका की सड़कों पर गूंजने वाला ‘बास ड्राइवन’ डीआईवाय (डू इट यॉरसेल्फ) सिस्टम बनाया है। इसका महंगा मटेरियल वे खरीद नहीं सकते थे, इसलिए उन्होंने कबाड़े में मिले आइटम्स से यह सिस्टम बनाया है। उनका यह डीआईवाय साउंड सिस्टम रेड स्ट्रिप बीयर के कैन्स से बना है। इसके लिए जरूरी पांच हजार कैन्स इस साल आयोजित किए गए नॉटिंग हिल कार्निवाल से जमा किए गए थे।


उनका यह मॉडल 2.5 बाय 2.5 मीटर का है। इसमें बीयर कैन्स के अंदर स्पीकर और माइक्रोफोन छिपे हुए हैं। जमाइका के गायक और गीतकार गैपी रैंक्स ने इस सिस्टम को टेस्ट किया था। गैपी इसकी साउंड क्वालिटी और डिजाइन से काफी प्रभावित भी हुए।*

----------


## Neelima

अरे वाह ! चाचा जी आपने तो कमाल कर दिया । सूत्र सहयोग के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद ।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> अरे वाह ! चाचा जी आपने तो कमाल कर दिया । सूत्र सहयोग के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद ।


*सूत्र में बिना आपकी अनुमति के पोस्ट करी इसके लिए माफ़ी ..... लेकिन आपको पसंद आया मेरा प्रयास इसके लिए शुक्रिया*

----------


## swami ji

जानकरी युक्त सूत्र हे दोस्त ,,,मजा आया ,,,,

----------


## Amigo.

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अच्छी खबर  है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

*क्या आप जानते की भारत वर्ष के इन गाँवों में संस्कृत बोलते हैं लोग ?*

ग्राम विकास के कार्य में संलग्न श्री अण्णा हजारे, श्री नानाजी देशमुख, श्री सुरेन्द्र सिंह चौहान इत्यादि समाजसेवियों का यह अनुभव है कि गाँव के विकास का आधार वातावरण, नैतिकता एवं सुसंस्कार ही हो सकता है। इन आधारभूत बातों को ग्रामीणों के बीच स्थापित करने का माध्यम संस्कृत भाषा को बनाना एक लाभकारी प्रयोग रहा है। संस्कृत संस्कार देने वाली भाषा है। अत: उसके नित्य उच्चारण से व्यक्ति के जीवन जीने की शैली अधिक भारतीय हो जाती है, उच्च आदर्शों के निकट पहुँचने में सहायक बनती जाती है।
आज देश में ऐसे अनेक गाँवों में लोगों की आपसी बोलचाल की भाषा संस्कृत बन चुकी है। इन गाँवों में दैनिक जीवन का सम्पूर्ण वार्तालाप सिर्फ संस्कृत में ही किया जा रहा है। ऐसे ग्रामों में सबसे महत्वपूर्ण नाम है कर्नाटक के मुत्तुर व होसहल्ली और मध्य प्रदेश के झिरी गाँव का, जहाँ सही अर्थों में संस्कृत जन-जन की भाषा बन चुकी है। इन ग्रामों में लगभग 95 प्रतिशत लोग संस्कृत में ही वार्तालाप करते हैं। मुतरु, होसहल्ली व झिरी के अलावा मध्य प्रदेश के मोहद और बधुवार तथा राजस्थान के गनोडा भी ऐसे ग्राम हैं जहाँ दैनिक जीवन का अधिकांश वार्तालाप संस्कृत में ही किया जाता है। सिर्फ एक-दूसरे का हालचाल जानने के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि खेतों में हल चलाने, दूरभाष पर बात करने, दुकान से सामान खरीदने और यहाँ तक कि नाई की दुकान पर बाल कटवाते समय भी संस्कृत में ही वार्तालाप देखने को मिलता है। लोगोंके घरों में रसोईघर में रखे मसालों व अन्य सामान के डिब्बों पर नाम संस्कृत में ही लिखे मिलते हैं। इन ग्रामों में अब यह कोई नहीं पूछता कि संस्कृत सीखने से उन्हें क्या फायदा होगा? इससे नौकरी मिलेगी या नहीं? संस्कृत अपनी भाषा है और इसे हमें सीखना है, बस यही भाव लोगों के मन में है। 
कर्नाटक का मुत्तुरु ग्राम
मुत्तुरु ग्राम कर्नाटक के शिमोगा शहर से लगभग 10 किमी.दूर है। तुंग नदी के किनारे बसे इस ग्राम में संस्कृत प्राचीन काल से ही बोली जाती है। लेकिन आधुनिक समय की आवश्यकताओं के अनुरूप इसे संवारा है संस्कृत भारती ने। लगभग 2000 की जनसंख्या और 250 परिवारों वाले इस ग्राम में प्रवेश करते ही सबसे पहला सवाल जो आपसे पूछा जाएगा वह होगा…”भवत: नाम किम्?” (आपका नाम क्या है?) “काफी वा चायं किम् इच्छति भवान्?” (काफी या चाय, क्या पीने की इच्छा है?) “हैलो” के स्थान पर “हरि ओम्” और “कैसे हो” के स्थान पर “कथा अस्ति?” का ही उच्चारण यहाँ सुनने को मिलता है।
यहाँ बच्चे, बूढ़े, युवा और महिलाएं- सभी बहुत ही सहज रूप से संस्कृत में बात करते हैं। ग्राम के मुस्लिम परिवारों में भी संस्कृत उतनी ही सहजता से बोली जाती है जितनी हिन्दू घरों में। मुस्लिम बालक कहीं भी संस्कृत में श्लोक गुनगुनाते मिल जाएंगे। यहाँ तक कि क्रिकेट खेलते हुए और आपस में झगड़ते हुए भी बच्चे संस्कृत में ही बात करते हैं। ग्राम के सभी घरों की दीवारों पर लिखे हुए बोध वाक्य संस्कृत में ही हैं। ऐसा ही एक बोधवाक्य है-”मार्गे स्वच्छता विराजते। ग्रामे सुजना: विराजते।” अर्थात् सड़क पर स्वच्छता होने से यह पता चलता है कि गाँव में अच्छे लोग रहते हैं। कुछ घरों के बाहर स्पष्ट शब्दों में लिखा हुआ है कि “इस घर में आप संस्कृत में वार्तालाप कर सकते हैं।” यह संकेत वास्तव में बाहर से आने वाले लोगों के लिए है, गाँव वालों के लिए नहीं।
इस गाँव में बच्चों की प्रारंभिक शिक्षा संस्कृत में होती है। बच्चों को छोटे-छोटे गीत संस्कृत में सिखाये जाते हैं। चंदा मामा जैसी छोटी-छोटी कहानियाँ भी संस्कृत में ही सुनाई जाती हैं। बात सिर्फ छोटे बच्चों की ही नहीं है, गाँव के उच्च शिक्षा प्राप्त युवक प्रदेश के बड़े शिक्षा संस्थानों व विश्वविद्यालयों में संस्कृत पढ़ा रहे हैं और कुछ साफ्टवेयर इंजीनियर के रूप में बड़ी कंपनियों में काम कर रहे हैं। इस ग्राम के 150 से अधिक युवक व युवतियाँ “आईटी इंजीनियर” हैं और बाहर काम करते हैं। विदेशों से भी अनेक व्यक्ति यहाँ संस्कृत सीखने आते हैं।
संस्कृत भारती की शाखा यहाँ विगत 25 वर्षों से संस्कृत सिखा रही है। यहाँ पहला दस दिवसीय संस्कृत संभाषण वर्ग 1982 में लगा था। इस वर्ग में ग्राम के अधिसंख्य लोगों ने भाग लिया था। उसके बाद तो जन-जन के ह्मदय में संस्कृत ऐसे घर करती चली गयी कि उनके घरों में छोटा बच्चा पहले शब्द का उच्चारण संस्कृत में ही करता है। 
उत्तर प्रदेश के बागपत जिले का बावली ग्राम
संस्कृत भारती का अनुभव है कि संस्कृत सीखने के लिए व्यक्ति का पढ़ा-लिखा होना आवश्यक नहीं है। हाँ , व्यक्ति यदि थोड़ा बहुत पढ़ा-लिखा हो तो उसे सिखाने में आसानी होती है। लेकिन बिल्कुल अनपढ़ व्यक्ति भी संस्कृत सीख सकता है। ऐसे हजारों लोग हैं जिन्हें पहले बिल्कुल भी अक्षर ज्ञान नहीं था लेकिन अब वे संस्कृत की अच्छी समझ रखते हैं। अब तो ऐसे लोग अन्य लोगों को भी संस्कृत सिखा-पढ़ा रहे हैं। ऐसा ही एक उदाहरण पिछले दिनों उत्तर प्रदेश के बागपत जिले के बावली ग्राम में देखने को मिला। यहाँ के 50 वर्षीय जयप्रकाश कभी स्कूल नहीं गये, लेकिन संस्कृत भारती के संभाषण वर्गों से संस्कृत सीखकर वे न केवल अब फर्राटेदार संस्कृत बोलते हैं बल्कि अपने ग्राम के 25 से अधिक युवकों व प्रौढ़ों को संस्कृत सिखा रहे हैं। जयप्रकाश बताते हैं कि उन्होंने संस्कृत भारती द्वारा दिल्ली, हरिद्वार, मेरठ और बड़ौत में आयोजित केवल चार शिविरों से संस्कृत का इतना ज्ञान अर्जित कर लिया है कि वे आज दूसरों को संस्कृत सिखा रहे हैं। यह सही है कि वे संस्कृत सही प्रकार से लिख नहीं पाते लेकिन बोलने में वे पूरी तरह निपुण हैं। इसी कारण वे आज ग्राम के सभी निर्णयों में सम्मिलित रहते हैं। संस्कृत बोलने के कारण उनका सम्मान बढ़ा है। 
मध्य प्रदेश के नरसिंहपुर जिले का मोहद ग्राम
मध्य प्रदेश के नरसिंहपुर जिले के मोहद ग्राम की आबादी लगभग 3500 है। यहाँ भी एक हजार से अधिक लोग संस्कृत में वार्तालाप करते हैं। इस ग्राम में संस्कृत भारती के कई शिविर आयोजित हो चुके हैं जिनमें स्कूलों के बच्चे ही नहीं गाँव की अनपढ़ व कम पढ़ी-लिखी महिलाएं भी संस्कृत में वार्तालाप करती हैं। ऐसी ही एक महिला प्रतिभा देवी से मिलना हुआ। वह सिर्फ चौथी कक्षा पास हैं लेकिन संस्कृत में बड़ी सहजता से वार्तालाप कर लेती हैं। अब तो उन्होंने अपने परिवार में सबको संस्कृत सिखा दी है। मोहद ग्राम पंचायत की ओर से ही विशेष प्रयास करके संस्कृत सीखने और सिखाने का काम होता है। यहाँ संस्कृत समाज के किसी वर्ग विशेष या जाति विशेष की भाषा नहीं है बल्कि कथित वंचित घरों में भी उतने ही सम्मान और गौरव की अनुभूति के साथ बोली जाती है जितनी कथित उच्च परिवारों में। 
मध्य प्रदेश के राजगढ़ जिले का झिरी ग्राम
झिरी (जिला राजगढ़, मध्य प्रदेश) कोई सामान्य ग्राम नहीं है। यह उत्तर भारत का ऐसा दिव्य ग्राम है जहाँ समस्त ग्रामवासी संस्कृत में वार्तालाप करते हैं। यहाँ तो खेतों में हल चलाने वाला किसान भी अपने बैलों को संस्कृत में ही आदेश देता है और बैल उसके आदेश का पालन भी करते हैं। इस समाचार से तत्कालीन सरसंघचालक श्री कुप्.सी.सुदर्शन इतने अभिभूत हुए कि वे इस गाँव में गए और अपने भाषण का प्रारंभ संस्कृत में ही किया, किंतु पूरा भाषण संस्कृत में न दे पाने पर उन्होंने गाँवावासियों से क्षमा मांगी। 
इस झिरी ग्राम में कुल 141 परिवारों में 976 लोग रहते हैं। संस्कृत भारती की ओर से इस ग्राम के लोगों को संस्कृत सिखाने की शुरूआत सन् 2002 में विमला नामक एक युवती ने की। एक ही साल में इस युवती ने ग्रामवासियों में संस्कृत के प्रति इतनी रुचि बढ़ायी कि पूरे गाँव ने संस्कृत को ही बोलचाल की भाषा बना लिया। आज विमला पूरे गाँव की बेटी हैं। झिरी की इस सफलता से आस पास के अन्य ग्रामों जैसे मूंडला व सूसाहेडीह के लोग भी संस्कृत सीखने झिरी आने लगे हैं। 
राजस्थान के बाँसवाड़ा जिले का गनोडा ग्राम
“स्वागतम्। उपविशतु। भवान् जलम् इच्छति? भवत: मैलनं आनंदायी अस्ति। पुनर्मिलाम:। नमस्कार:।”-शंभुनाथ झा के घर की दीवारों पर लिखकर टांगे गए वाक्य आने वालों का ध्यानाकर्षण कर रहे थे। शंभुनाथ की छोटी बेटी पिता के प्रश्नों के उत्तर संस्कृत में दे रही थी। शंभुनाथ उस गनोडा ग्राम के निवासी हैं जो अनुसूचित जनजाति का गाँव माना जाता है और राजस्थान के बाँसवाड़ा जिले में स्थित है। शंभुनाथ का परिवार ग्राम के उन परिवारों में से एक है जो मानता है कि संस्कृत में बोलना सहज है। “सभी ग्रामवासी या तो संस्कृत बोलते हैं या समझते हैं” यह दावा नरेश दोशी का है। इस ग्राम में संस्कृत धीरे-धीरे सबकी जीवनशैली का अंग बनती जा रही है। विद्यालयों में जाने वाले लगभग सभी छात्र कुछ-कुछ संस्कृत वाक्यों को बोलते ही हैं। ग्राम की मूल भाषा वागदी है जिसका स्थान अब संस्कृत ले रही है। बगल के दुखवाडा गाँव के निवासी श्री कन्हैयालाल यादव संस्कृत पढ़ने वाले उस गाँव के प्रथम पीढ़ी के व्यक्ति हैं। उन्होंने बताया -”हम घर में वागदी बोलते हैं किंतु मित्रों के साथ मैं संस्कृत में चर्चा करता हूँ।” 
इन छोटे छोटे गाँवों के अनपढ़ और कम पढ़े-लिखे लोगों ने सिध्द कर दिया है कि संस्कृत मात्र पंडितों की नहीं भाषा नहीं है, बल्कि यह तो लोगों के ह्रदय में बसी हुई है और हमारी गौरवशाली संस्कृति की प्रतीक है।

----------


## swami ji

*मजा आया एस ख़ुशी में ,,,,*

----------


## Neelima

*जिंदा महिलाओं को निगल जाता है यह आदमखोर पेड़ !*
1881 में साउथ ऑस्ट्रेलियन रजिस्टर मैगजीन में एक आर्टिकल छपा था। कार्ले लिंचे नामक एक ट्रेवलर ने इसमें बताया था कि वह एक बार मैडागास्कर से गुजर रहा था। वहां एक स्थानीय मोडोको आदिवासी अपनी पत्नी को आदमखोर पेड़ के जरिए बली चढ़ा रहा था। 
महिला को पेड़ के पास छोड़ दिया गया और कुछ ही देर में पेड़ की टहनियों ने उसके गले को जकड़कर उसे अपने अंदर खींच लिया। 1924 की किताब ‘मैडागास्कर- द लैंड ऑफ मैन ईटिंग ट्रीज’ में मिशिगन के पूर्व गवर्नर चेस ऑसबोर्न ने भी कार्ले लिंचे द्वारा वर्णित पेड़ की बात लिखी थी। उनके अनुसार वहां के सभी स्थानीय लोग इस आदमखोर पेड़ के बारे में जानते थे। 
क्या वाकई ऐसा कोई पेड़ था या फिर उन लोगों ने अपनी किताब की बिक्री बढ़ाने के लिए ये रोचक कहानी लिखी थी। इसके अलावा मंगोलिया और साउथ अमेरिका के जंगलों के बारे में भी कहा जाता है कि वहां आदमखोर कीड़े और पेड़ हैं। दुनिया में कई तरह के पेड़-पौधे होते हैं लेकिन इस तरह के पेड़ कैसे और कितने बड़े होते हैं, ये एक राज़ है। 
राज़ है गहरा
क्रिप्टोज़ूलॉजी और क्रिप्टोबॉटनी में कई आदमखोर पेड़ और कीड़ों की कहानियां दर्ज हैं। इन कहानियों में कितनी सच्चई है और ऐसे कौन से पेड़ हैं, ये एक राज़ है।

----------


## Neelima

> *क्या आप जानते की भारत वर्ष के इन गाँवों में संस्कृत बोलते हैं लोग ?*


पूजा जी धन्यवाद ।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*अब चलेगी पानी से कार ........... विदेश में नहीं भाई लोगो ........ अपने देश में 
यकीन नहीं होता ??? खुद ही पढ़ लो फिर* 


*यह यह प्रयोग किसी विदेशी ने नहीं बल्कि भारतीय वैज्ञानिक ने किया है मेरठ के एक इंजीनियर ने कार को पानी से चलाने का दावा किया है मेरठ के इंजीनियर राजेश कुमार गुप्ता ने अपने इस प्रयोग को ‘एक्वाआक्सी-ए’ नाम दिया है। उन्होंने पानी से कार चलाने के लिए ब्राउन गैस थ्योरी पर आधारित एक उपकरण को बनाया है। इस उपकरण को किसी भी वाहन के इंजन के पास फिट किया जायेगा।

इस उपकरण को फिट करने के लिए ज्यादा मेहनत करने की जरुरत नहीं है गाड़ी का इंजन चालू होते ही यह अपने आप काम करना शुरु कर देता है और इंजन बंद होने पर यह उपकरण भी अपने आप बंद हो जाता है।

राजेश गुप्ता इसपर पिछले पांच सालों से काम कर रहे थे उन्होंने यह प्रयोग कायनेटिक नोवा, मारुति की कई कारें और डीजल इंडिका पर किया है।*

----------


## Lovely.indian

हर तस्वीर के २ रुख होते हैं नीलम जी 




> *तानाशाह 'गद्दाफी' के बारे में ये बातें जानते ही भौंचक्के रह जाएंगे आप !*
> दुनिया भर में क्रूरता का पर्याय और ज़ालिम तानाशाह बताए गए लीबिया के पूर्व शासक जनरल गद्दाफी आज इस दुनिया में नहीं हैं।गद्दाफी भले ही अपने शासन काल में बर्बर रहे हों लेकिन इस बात को भी नहीं झुटलाया जा सकता कि इस शासक ने अपनी प्रजा के लिए जो और जितना किया उतना शायद ही दुनिया में कोई किसी के लिए करता हो।
> गद्दाफी से जुड़ी ऐसी ही कई बातें हैं जिन्हें जानते ही आप की आंखें भी खुल जाएंगी साथ ही इस 'कथित' तानाशाह को लेकर बनी आपकी सोच भी पूरी तरह परिवर्तित हो जाएगी। तो आईए जानते हैं गद्दाफी और लीबिया के बारे में कुछ ऐसी बातें जिन्हें आज तक दुनिया में बहुत ही कम लोग जानते हैं...।
> *1)लीबिया में जनता को बिजली का बिल माफ़ रहता था,यहां लोगों को बाकी मुल्कों की तरह बिजली का बिल जमा नहीं करना पड़ता था(इसका भुगतान सरकार करती थी)।
> 2)लीबिया सरकार(गद्दाफी शासन)आपने नागरिकों को दिए गए ऋण(लोन)पर ब्याज नहीं वसूलता था। मानें आपको इंटरेस्ट फ्री लोन बड़ी आसानी से मिलता था और चुकाना केवल मूलधन पड़ता था।
> 3)लीबिया में 'घर' मानव अधिकार की श्रेणी में थे।लीबिया के प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को उसका खुद का घर देना सरकारी जिम्मेदारी थी। आपको बाते दें कि गद्दाफी ने कसम खाई थी कि जब तक लीबिया के प्रत्येक नागरिक को उसका खुद का घर नहीं मिलता वह अपने माता पिता के लिए भी घर नहीं बनवाएगा यही कारण था कि गद्दाफी की मां और पत्नी अज भी टेंट में ही रहती* हैं।
> 4)लीबिया में शादी करने वाले प्रत्येक जोड़े को गद्दाफी कि तरफ से 50 हज़ार डॉलर की राशी दी जाती थी।(दुनिया में शायद ही कोई सरकार या शासक ऐसा करता हो)।
> 5)लीबिया में समस्त नागरिकों के लिए स्वास्थ्य सुविधाएँ पूरी तरह से फ्री थीं। जी हां लीबियाई नागरिकों द्वारा स्वास्थ्य सेवाओं पर आने वाला सारा खर्चा गद्दाफी सरकार खुद वहां करती थी।

----------


## Neelima

*चमत्कार : इस पेड़ में बांध दो ईंट का टुकड़ा, 90 दिन के अंदर हो जाएगी शादी*
मुंगेर. क्या 'पप्पू' की शादी के लिए कोई रिश्ता नहीं आ रहा है? लाख कोशिशों के बावजूद थक-हार गये हैं। पप्पू को लेकर पूरा कुनबा परेशान है। कोई हल नहीं निकल रहा है। तब ऐसे में मुंगेर जिले के जमालपुर काली पहाड़ी पर मां काली की मंदिर के बगल वाली वट वृक्ष में कुंवारे लडक़े या लड़कियां ईंट बांध कर अपनी मन्नतें मांगते हैं। ऐसा माना जाता है कि कुंवारे लोगों के लिए वरदान है यह वट वृक्ष।
जी हां। यह वहीं वट वृक्ष मंदिर है जहां कुंवारे अपनी शादी के लिए पेड़ की टहनी में ईंट या उसका एक टुकड़ा एक लाल कपड़े में बांधकर उल्टें मुंह घर आता है और नब्बे दिनों में उसकी शादी निश्चित हो जाती है। यह कोई कहानी का हिस्सा नहीं है बल्कि इस प्रयोग को अपनाने वालों की संख्या दर्जनों में है। कई लोगों की मन्नत पूरा होने पर आज वे आराम से शादी शुदा जिन्दगी जी रहे हैं। 
वट वृक्ष की ऐसी मान्यता है कि मांगें पूरी होने के बाद दाम्पत्य जोड़ा उस गांठ वाले ईंटों को वट वृक्ष से बांधे गये पत्थर को खोल देंगे। यहां ऐसा नहीं है कि कुंवारेपन की समस्या से लडक़ा ही ईंट बांध सकता हैं, लड़कियां भी ऐसा करती है। मंदिर के पुजारी भी अब मानने लगे हैं कि यह शादी के लिए यह चमात्कारी पेड़ है। 
पुजारी ने बताया कि पहले तो एक-दो लोग ही यहां आते थे लेकिन अब इसकी संख्या सैकड़ों में है। इस बातों से इत्तेफाक रखने वाले लोग अपनी मन्नतें लेकर दूर-दूर से अब यहां आते हैं। इस इलाके में यह चमत्कारी पेड़ 'शादी वाला पेड़' के नाम से भी प्रसिद्ध है।

----------


## bawa009

bahut ache choudhary ji

----------


## Neelima

*रेयरेस्ट ऑफ द रेयर: लड़की बनी है विज्ञान जगत के लिए पहेली*
लखनऊ। यूपी की राजधानी लखनऊ के आलमबाग की रहने वाली ट्विंकल द्विवेदी विज्ञान जगत के लिए एक पहेली बनी हुई है। यह जब रोती है तो इसके आंखों से आंसू नहीं खून निकलते हैं।


जुलाई, 2007 से अचानक इस बीमारी से पीड़ित इस लड़की को किसी वक्त भी बिना किसी खरोंच, घाव, चोट के, आंख, नाक, गर्दन, से खून निकलना शुरू हो जाता है। अमेरिकी हीमेटोलॉजिस्ट एक्सपर्ट डॉक्टर जार्ज बुचानन ने मुंबई के एक अस्पताल में ट्विंकल की जांच की, लेकिन वो भी किसी किसी निष्कर्ष पर पहुंचने में नाकाम रहे।  
ट्विंकल को दिन में लगभग 50 बार यह रक्तस्त्राव होता है जिसकी वजह से रोजाना उसका कुछ लीटर खून बेकार बह जाता है। इस परेशानी की वजह से ट्विंकल की पढ़ाई भी दो साल से छूट चुकी है। अचानक रक्तस्त्राव के कारण वह जिस भी स्कूल में पढ़ती है उसे वहां से निकाल दिया जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*रहस्यमयी ब्रिज के आर्क में आज भी दिखाई देते हैं भूत*
स्कॉटलैंड के ईडनबर्ग में 18वीं शताब्दी में दो ब्रिज बनाए गए थे। नॉर्थ ब्रिज 1785 में बना और साउथ ब्रिज 1788 में बना था। साउथ ब्रिज 19 मेहराबों (आर्क) पर बना था। ब्रिज बनने के बाद करीब 30 साल तक इन मेहराबों में मजदूर श्रेणी के लोग रहा करते थे। इनमें छोटे-मोटे धंधे करने वाले भी अपनी दुकानें लगा लिया करते थे। अवैध धंधों के लिए भी यह ठिकाना उपयुक्त था। बाद में यहां से अवैध सामग्री बरामद होने लगी, सीरियल किलर्स द्वारा मारे गए लोगों के शव भी यहां से मिले।
लोगों ने इनमें भूत-प्रेत देखने के दावे भी किए। 1820 तक ये मेहराब खाली हो गए थे। 1985 में खुदाई के दौरान यह मेहराब फिर से मिले तो पता चला कि इनमें लोग रहा करते थे। वहां से खिलौने, दवा की बोतलें, प्लेट्स और जीवन से जुड़ी अन्य सामग्री भी मिली थीं।
जांच-पड़ताल में यहां एक अलग तरह की ऊर्जा महसूस की गई। पर्यटकों ने भी यहां लिए गए फोटोग्राफ्स में विचित्र आकृतियां देखीं। यहां एक बच्चे का भूत भी लोगों ने कई बार देखा। कहते हैं जैक नामक यह बालक ब्रिज के निर्माण के दौरान मारा गया गया था। इसके अलावा वहां मिस्टर बूट्स नामक भूत की चर्चा भी मशहूर है। कहते हैं यह भूत घुटनों तक ऊंचे बूट पहनता है, इसलिए उसका नाम मिस्टर बूट्स रख दिया गया।
2006 में एक टीवी शो के तहत भी यहां जांच की गई थी। यह 24 घंटे का लाइव शो था। इन मेहराबों को लेकर और भी कई किस्से मशहूर हैं। ये कई बार खाली हुए और फिर बसे थे। साइंस के अनुसार ब्रिज पर भारी ट्रैफिक है। इसकी वजह से ब्रिज में कंपन होता होगा। ऐसे में कभी रिफ्लेक्शन से कोई आकृति बन जाती होगी, जिसे लोग भूत समझ लेते होंगे। इन मेहराबों का जो भी राज हो, लेकिन ये पिछली दो सदियों से बीमारों, गरीबों और अपराधियों को शरण दे रहे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*रहस्यमयी 'कब्रिस्तान' यहां मुर्दों को दफनाया नहीं जाता बल्कि उन्हें तो...*
दक्षिण इटली के सिसली की यह पुरानी परंपरा वैसे तो रहस्यमयी नहीं है, फिर भी किसी हॉरर फिल्म की तरह लगती है। वहां पालेरमो का यह कापूचिन कैटाकॉम्ब है। इस अनोखे कब्रिस्तान में मुर्दो को दफनाया नहीं जाता था, बल्कि उनकी ममी बनाकर दीवारों पर टांग दिया जाता था। 1599 में ब्रदर सिल्वेस्ट्रो ऑफ गूबियो की ममी बनाने के साथ यह सिलसिला शुरू हुआ था। 
अंधेरे रास्ते में बनी सीढ़ियों से गुजरकर आप यहां पहुंचते हैं। इसके द्वार पर लिखा है ‘यहां आने वाले, अपनी सभी उम्मीदें छोड़ दें’। अंदर सैकड़ों शरीर दीवारों पर टंगे हैं। कुछ आंखें फाड़कर ऐसे देख रहे हैं कि लगता है हमें भी अपने दल में शामिल होने की दावत दे रहे हैं। यहां पर शवों को उनके सामाजिक दर्जे और लिंग के अनुसार जगह दी गई है। सबसे पहले इसकी स्थापना करने वाले संतों को जगह दी गई है। 
इसके बाद आता है पुरुषों का सेक्शन। सभी ने अपने दौर के हिसाब के कपड़े पहन रखे हैं। इसके बाद है महिलाओं का सेक्शन, जिसमें कुंवारी कन्याओं की पहचान के लिए उनके सिर पर धातु से बना बैंड लगा रहता है। यहां प्रोफेसर, डॉक्टर्स और सैनिकों के सेक्शन भी अलग हैं। 1871 में ब्रदर रिकाडरे ने यह परंपरा बंद करवा दी थी। 
फिर भी 1920 में रोसालिआ लॉबाडरे नामक एक बच्ची के शव की भी यहां ममी बनाई गई। इसके लिए कौन-सा केमिकल तरीका इस्तेमाल किया गया ये कोई नहीं जानता। उसे देखकर लगता है कि वह सो रही है। कोई नहीं कह सकता कि उसकी मौत 90 साल पहले हो चुकी है। इसलिए इस ममी का नाम स्लीपिंग ब्यूटी रख दिया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

*घने जंगलों में खो गया है एक शहर, जिसमें छिपे हैं हीरे-जवाहरात*
इंका सभ्यता का एक और खोया हुआ शहर है पाइतिति। कहा जाता है कि ये शहर एंडेस के पूर्व में कहीं पर था। ये दक्षिण-पूर्वी पेरू, उत्तरी बोलिविया या फिर दक्षिण-पश्चिमी ब्राजील के घने जंगलों में कहीं खो गया है। पाइतिति की कहानियों का नायक एनकारी है, जिन्होंने कुएरो और कुज़को सभ्यता की स्थापना की थी। फिर बाकी जिंदगी जंगलों में गुजारने के लिए वे पाइतिति चले गए थे। 
इंका सभ्यता के विस्थापित और कुइचुआन लोग बताया करते थे कि कॉनकुइस्टाडोर्स छोड़ते समय उन्होंने इस जंगल में काफी तादात में सोना, चांदी व कीमती पत्थर छिपाए थे। वे लोग इसकी संभावित जगह दक्षिणपूर्वी पेरू में बताते थे। 16वीं शताब्दी में इंका और स्पेनिश लोगों में करीब चालीस साल युद्ध चला था। अंत में स्पेनिश लोग यहां काबिज हो गए थे। 2001 में इटली के पुरातत्व शास्त्री मारियो पालिआ को रोम में कुछ दस्तावेज मिले थे। इनमें पता चलता था कि एंडेस के रेन फॉरेस्ट में सोने-चांदी का एक शहर था पाइतिति।
2001 में यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ हेलसिंकी के दो खोजियों ने इस सिलसिले को आगे बढ़ाया। 2001-2003 के बीच बोलिविया के पुरातत्व शास्त्रियों ने यहां काफी रिसर्च की। 2009 में अमेरिका के वैज्ञानिकों ने पेरू के जंगलो में पुराने अवशेष तलाशे, जिन्हें देखकर लगता है पाइतिति यहां हो सकता है।

----------


## Neelima

*जिंदा दीवार में चुना गया, फिर भी पत्थरों पर लिखी अनोखी ‘प्रेमकथा’*


वडोदरा।अगर आप ताजमहल को देखकर यह कहें कि सिर्फ शाहजहां ने ही अपने प्रेम की निशानी को जीवंत रखने के लिए कुछ किया था तो आप गलत हैं। क्योंकि ऐसी ही एक कहानी गुजरात के डभोई नामक गांव में आज भी जिंदा है। 
इतिहासकारों के अनुसार यहां रहने वाले हीरा नामक एक प्रख्यात शिल्पकार ने टैन नामक अपनी प्रेमिका को यह अमूल्य उपहार (इमारत) देने के लिए यहां के राजा तक से दुश्मनी मोल ले ली थी। डभोई वडोदरा से 50 किमी और नर्मदा डेम से 64 किमी की दूरी पर स्थित एक गांव है। अगर आपने भी अपने जीवन में किसी से प्रेम किया है तो आपको इस महल की दीवारों, अदभुत कलाकृतियों को निहारने के बाद आपको सच्चे प्रेम की अनुभूति होगी। 
डभोई में रहने वाला हीरा इतना प्रसिद्ध शिल्पकार था कि उसका नाम दूर-दूर तक फैला हुआ था। उसने कई जानी-मानी शिल्पकृतियों की रचना की। एक कार हीरा की प्रेमिका टैन ने उससे कहा.. तुम पूरे राज्य के लिए एक से एक कलाकृतियां बनाते हो लेकिन मेरे लिए तुमने अभी तक कुछ भी नहीं बनाया। टैन की यह बात सुन हीरा ने उसे एक अमूल्य उपहार देने का मन बना लिया। उसने पत्थर एकत्रित कर डभोई में बिना राजा से अनुमति लिए एक इमारत बनाने का काम शुरू कर दिया। 
इसके साथ ही उसने यहां एक तालाब का भी निर्माण करवाया और इसका नाम भी टैन रखा। राजा को जब यह बात पता चली कि हीरा ने बिना अनुमति लिए ही राज्य के पत्थरों का उपयोग किया तो पत्थरों की चोरी के आरोप में उसे जिंदा चुनवाने का आदेश दे दिया। राजा के आदेश के बाद इसी इमारत की दीवारों में हीरा को जिंदा चुनवा दिया गया। लेकिन हीरा की प्रेमिका टैन और कुछ मित्रों ने एक तरफ दीवार में छेद करके हीरा को खाने-पीने का सामान देना जारी रखा, जिससे हीरा कई दिनों तक जीवित रहा। 
हीरा ने इस इमारत में जो दरवाजा बनाया था वह लगभग पूरा होने की कगार पर ही था। इसलिए राजा अब इस दरवाजे को तैयार करवाना चाहते थे। लेकिन अब मुश्किल यह थी कि दरवाजे पर बनी अदभुत शिल्पकला सिर्फ हीरा ही जानता था। किसी और से बनवाई गई कलाकृतियां दरवाजे की पूरी सुंदरता को बिगाड़ देते। इसलिए राजा ने हीरा को आजाद करने का निर्णय ले लिया और उससे वादा किया कि वह शिल्पकृतियों का सारा काम पूर्ण कर दे, उसकी सजा माफ की जाती है। 
राजा के इस निर्णय से खुश होकर हीरा ने सिर्फ दरवाजे का काम ही पूर्ण नहीं किया बल्कि उसने इसके साथ कई और अदभुत कलाकृतियों का निर्माण किया। ऐसी कलाकृतियां, जिसे देखकर ही लोग दांतो तले उंगलियां दबाने पर मजबूर हो जाते हैं। 
12वीं शताब्दी में पत्थरों से बनी, स्वस्तिक आकार के चार प्रवेशद्वार, पूर्व में हीरा द्वार तो पश्चिम में वडोदरी, उत्तर में महूडी द्वार तो दक्षिण में नंदौरी द्वारों के साथ बनी यह भव्य इमारत गुजरात की सांस्कृतिक नगरी वडोदरा जिले के डभोई गांव में एक अनोखी प्रेम कहानी का इतिहास आज भी जीवंत रखे हुए है।

----------


## Neelima

*रहस्यमयी तालाब की करामात, डुबकी लगाते ही होता है चमत्कार!*
*मुरादाबाद।* सम्भल के असमोली में एक ऐसा तालाब है जिसको रहस्यमयी माना जाता है। यहां के लोगों की मान्यता है कि इस तालाब में जो भी नहा ले उसके बड़े से बड़े रोग दूर हो जाते हैं। इसलिए इस चमत्कारी तालाब में नहाने के लिए देश और विदेश से लोग आते हैं। यहां साल में दो बार बूढ़े बाबा का मेला लगता है। बूढ़े बाबा के मेले दूर-दूर से श्रद्धालु भारी संख्या में आते हैं।  
इसी दौरान रोगी खासकर जिन्हे चर्म रोग हुआ होता है, इस तालाब में स्नान करते हैं। मान्यता है कि यहां के तालाब में स्नान के बाद चर्म रोग दूर हो जाते हैं। मेले आए प्रत्यक्षदर्शी रामप्रताप के मुताबिक, उनके भतीजे को पिछले 5 साल से चर्मरोग था।  
उन्होंने इसका इलाज कई जगह कराया, लेकिन रोग ठीक नहीं हो सका। उनको किसी ने इस तालाब के बारे में बताया। उन्होंने भतीजे को इस तालाब में स्नान कराया। इसके कुछ दिन बाद ही चर्मरोग ठीक हो गया।
21वीं सदी में इस तरह के चमत्कारों को अंधविश्वास माना जाता है, लेकिन लोगों की आस्था और फायदे ने विज्ञान के तर्क को झुठला दिया है। एक स्थानीय शिक्षक के मुताबिक, तालाब से कुछ इस तरह के रसायन निकलते हैं, जो इन बिमारियों के लिए फायदेमंद होते हैं। इसलिए चर्मरोग आदि ठीक हो जाते हैं।

----------


## bawa009

अच्छा लगा 
सूत्र को गति देते रहे

----------


## Pandit G

*बहुत ही लाजवाब सूत्र का निर्माण किया है ..... कृपया अद्यतन करें..........*

----------


## Neelima

> अच्छा लगा 
> सूत्र को गति देते रहे





> *बहुत ही लाजवाब सूत्र का निर्माण किया है ..... कृपया अद्यतन करें..........*


धन्यवाद । .................

----------


## Neelima

*अवैध संबंध-बेरहम कत्ल ने इसे बना दिया दुनिया का सबसे खतरनाक होटल*
लुसिआना के सेंट फ्रांसिसविले से तीन मील दूर बना मरटल्स प्लांटेशन अमेरिका का सबसे डरावना घर है। इस पुरानी हवेली को लेकर भूत-प्रेतों के कई किस्से मशहूर हैं। 1794 में जनरल डेविड ब्रेडफोर्ड ने इसका निर्माण करवाया था। इस जमीन पर दस लोगों का बेरहमी से कत्ल भी हो चुका है। 1799 में वे अपनी पत्नी एलिजाबेथ और पांच बच्चों को भी यहां ले आए। 1817 में उनकी बेटी सारा ने उनके स्टूडेंट क्लार्क वुडरफ से शादी की और दोनों यहां रहने लगे। 
क्लार्क और सारा खुशहाल जिंदगी जी रहे थे, उनकी तीन बेटियां हुईं। फिर क्लार्क का क्लोए नामक गुलाम महिला से संबंध बन गए। बाद में क्लार्क का उससे दिल भर गया और वह दूसरी नौकरानी तलाशने लगा। क्लोए को लगा अब उसे खेतों में कठिन कार्य करने भेज दिया जाएगा। उसने फिर से क्लार्क का दिल जीतने की कोशिश की, लेकिन एक दिन क्लार्क ने नाराज होकर उसके कान काट दिए। इसके बाद वह हरे रंग का स्कार्फ बांधने लगी थी। 
उसने क्लार्क की बेटी के जन्मदिन पर केक में थोड़ा-सा जहर मिलाने की योजना बनाई, जिससे उनकी पत्नी और बच्चे बीमार हो जाएं और उसे घर में काम करने का मौका मिल जाए। फिर भी गलती से जहर ज्यादा मिल गया और क्लार्क की पत्नी सारा और दो बेटियों की कुछ ही देर में मौत हो गई। 1834 में क्लार्क ने यह प्लांटेशन और अपने गुलाम रफिन ग्रे स्टिरलिंग को बेच दिया। इसके बाद ये कई हाथों में बिका और कई हादसे यहां हुए। अंत में 1891 में इसे हैरिसन मिलटन विलियम्स ने खरीदा। 
लोगों ने कई बार हरा स्कार्फ बांधे हुए क्लोए के भूत को यहां भटकते देखा। वह यहां महिलाओं के कान की बालियां चुरा लेती है। वर्तमान मालिक जॉन और टीटा मॉस ने इसे होटल बना दिया है। टीटा ने क्लोए की धुंधली तस्वीरें खींची हैं। कुछ लोग क्लार्क की बेटियों के भूत देखने का दावा भी करते हैं। कभी ये वहां खेलती-दौड़ती नजर आती हैं और कभी बच्चों के रोने की आवाजें आती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*एक बिल्डिंग में रहती है 166 सदस्यों की फैमिली*
मानो या न मानो, पर यह है सच। एक ही परिवार के 166 सदस्य एक ही इमारत में रहते हैं। इतने सदस्य जहां हों, वह तो एक छोटा-मोटा मोहल्ला ही हो जाता है। इसी खासियत के कारण इस एक परिवार को रिप्ली ने 'बिलीव इट ऑर नॉट' में शामिल कर लिया है। 
इसकी 2011 की 11 अजीबोगरीब कहानियों में 39 पत्नियों, 94 बच्चों और 33 पोते-पोतियों वाले इंडियन की कहानी नंबर एक पर है। प्रोग्राम ने इस साल की 11 सबसे अजीबोगरीब कहानियां जारी की हैं। इनमें 'द टेलिग्राफ' के मुताबिक, भारतीय जिओना चाना की कहानी अव्वल है, जो म्यांमार-बांग्लादेश सीमा से लगे मिजोरम के पर्वतीय गांव में चार मंजिल की बिल्डिंग में रहते हैं। उनकी पूरी फैमिली एकसाथ इस बिल्डिंग में रहती है। इस इमारत में 100 कमरे हैं। रिप्ली के 'बिलीव इट आर नॉट' की ओर से दिए गए एक बयान के अनुसार, 66 साल के भारतीय बुजुर्ग की 39 वाइफ, 94 बच्चे और 33 पोते-पोतियां हैं। चाना की 6-7 पत्नियां उनके बेडरूम के पास बनी डोरमेट्री में रहती हैं। चाना का कहना है कि वह अपनी फैमिली को और बढ़ाना चाहते हैं। इसके लिए उन्हें नई पत्नी की ख्वाहिश है। वह मिजोरम के स्थानीय ईसाई 'चाना' संप्रदाय के प्रमुख हैं। इस संप्रदाय के नियमों के तहत वे जितनी चाहें, उतनी शादियां कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

* बिल्ली के मल से बनती है सबसे महंगी कॉफी*
सुबह उठने के लिए कॉफी के इस कप को पीने की जरूरत नहीं है, बल्कि इसकी कीमत ही आपकी सुहानी नींद को तोड़ने के लिए काफी है। ब्रिटेन में इस कॉफी के कप की कीमत करीब 5800 रुपए है। लंदन में मिलने वाला यह कॉफी कप दुनिया का सबसे महंगा कॉफी कप है। इस कॉफी की कीमत ही नहीं, बल्कि इसको बनाने का प्रोसेस भी एकदम चौंका देने वाला है। वर्ल्ड की सबसे महंगी इस कॉफी को बिल्ली के मल से बनाया जाता है।
    कॉफी बनाने का यह प्रोसेस इंडोनेशिया के सुमात्रा द्वीप का है। वहां पर जानवरों के मल से कॉफी बनाई जाती है। वहां बिल्ली की तरह ही एक जानवर है, जो सिर्फ पके हुए कॉफी बीन्स ही खाता है, लेकिन वह उसके हार्ड सेंटर को पचा नहीं पाता है। बिल्ली का मल और गैस्ट्रिक जूस की बदौलत ही इस कॉफी का टेस्ट इतना बढ़िया होता है।

----------


## bawa009

छिंछिं 

:cup:

छिंछिं




> * बिल्ली के मल से बनती है सबसे महंगी कॉफी*
> सुबह उठने के लिए कॉफी के इस कप को पीने की जरूरत नहीं है, बल्कि इसकी कीमत ही आपकी सुहानी नींद को तोड़ने के लिए काफी है। ब्रिटेन में इस कॉफी के कप की कीमत करीब 5800 रुपए है। लंदन में मिलने वाला यह कॉफी कप दुनिया का सबसे महंगा कॉफी कप है। इस कॉफी की कीमत ही नहीं, बल्कि इसको बनाने का प्रोसेस भी एकदम चौंका देने वाला है। वर्ल्ड की सबसे महंगी इस कॉफी को बिल्ली के मल से बनाया जाता है।
>     कॉफी बनाने का यह प्रोसेस इंडोनेशिया के सुमात्रा द्वीप का है। वहां पर जानवरों के मल से कॉफी बनाई जाती है। वहां बिल्ली की तरह ही एक जानवर है, जो सिर्फ पके हुए कॉफी बीन्स ही खाता है, लेकिन वह उसके हार्ड सेंटर को पचा नहीं पाता है। बिल्ली का मल और गैस्ट्रिक जूस की बदौलत ही इस कॉफी का टेस्ट इतना बढ़िया होता है।

----------


## Neelima

*'मौत के शहर' में लोग कब्रिस्तान में बैठकर करते थे अपनी मौत का इंतज़ार*
इस गांव के बारे में पढ़ते ही कबीर दास का गीत ‘साधौ ये मुर्दो का गांव’ याद आ जाता है। रूस के उत्तरी ओसेटिया में पांच पहाड़ी घाटियों में घिरी ये जगह है ‘डरगव्स’ जिसे ‘सिटी ऑफ डेड’ भी कहा जाता है। इस रहस्यमयी जगह के बारे में स्थानीय लोगों में कई किस्से और धारणाएं मशहूर हैं। 
कहते हैं कि यहां से कोई भी जिंदा नहीं लौटता है। इस कारण यहां पर्यटक भी नहीं आते हैं। डरगव्स पहुंचने का रास्ता भी आसान नहीं है। तेज हवाएं, बादल और कोहरे वाला मौसम भी किसी तरह की मदद नहीं करता। 
यहां पहुंचने पर पहाड़ों पर बने छोटे-छोटे घर नजर आते हैं। ये घर दरअसल कब्रें हैं। स्थानीय लोग अपने प्रियजन को यहां दफनाते हैं। यहां पर 16वीं सदी तक की पुरानी कब्रें देखी जा सकती हैं। पुरातत्वशास्त्रि  ों ने यहां रिसर्च की तो पता चला कि पुरानी कब्रों में लोगों को लकड़ी की नाव जैसे स्ट्रक्चर में दफनाया गया है। 
सवाल ये उठता है कि यहां नदी का नामोनिशान नहीं है, वहां नाव का क्या काम था? कहा जाता है कि आदमी की आत्मा इस नाव से स्वर्ग तक का सफर तय करती है। इन घरों के सामने एक कुआं भी खोदा जाता है। परिवार वाले कुएं में सिक्का फेंकते हैं, सिक्का अगर तल में जाकर पत्थर से टकराता है तो समझा जाता है व्यक्ति की आत्म स्वर्ग पहुंच गई। 
इलाके की सीमा के बाहर जो कब्रें बनी हैं वे अपराधियों की हैं। बताया जाता है कि जब प्लेग फैला था, तब जिनका कोई नहीं होता था वे अपने परिवार के कब्रिस्तान में बैठकर अपनी मौत का इंतजार करते थे।

----------


## Neelima

*'मौत के शहर' में लोग कब्रिस्तान में बैठकर करते थे अपनी मौत का इंतज़ार*
इस गांव के बारे में पढ़ते ही कबीर दास का गीत ‘साधौ ये मुर्दो का गांव’ याद आ जाता है। रूस के उत्तरी ओसेटिया में पांच पहाड़ी घाटियों में घिरी ये जगह है ‘डरगव्स’ जिसे ‘सिटी ऑफ डेड’ भी कहा जाता है। इस रहस्यमयी जगह के बारे में स्थानीय लोगों में कई किस्से और धारणाएं मशहूर हैं। 
कहते हैं कि यहां से कोई भी जिंदा नहीं लौटता है। इस कारण यहां पर्यटक भी नहीं आते हैं। डरगव्स पहुंचने का रास्ता भी आसान नहीं है। तेज हवाएं, बादल और कोहरे वाला मौसम भी किसी तरह की मदद नहीं करता। 
यहां पहुंचने पर पहाड़ों पर बने छोटे-छोटे घर नजर आते हैं। ये घर दरअसल कब्रें हैं। स्थानीय लोग अपने प्रियजन को यहां दफनाते हैं। यहां पर 16वीं सदी तक की पुरानी कब्रें देखी जा सकती हैं। पुरातत्वशास्त्रि  ों ने यहां रिसर्च की तो पता चला कि पुरानी कब्रों में लोगों को लकड़ी की नाव जैसे स्ट्रक्चर में दफनाया गया है। 
सवाल ये उठता है कि यहां नदी का नामोनिशान नहीं है, वहां नाव का क्या काम था? कहा जाता है कि आदमी की आत्मा इस नाव से स्वर्ग तक का सफर तय करती है। इन घरों के सामने एक कुआं भी खोदा जाता है। परिवार वाले कुएं में सिक्का फेंकते हैं, सिक्का अगर तल में जाकर पत्थर से टकराता है तो समझा जाता है व्यक्ति की आत्म स्वर्ग पहुंच गई। 
इलाके की सीमा के बाहर जो कब्रें बनी हैं वे अपराधियों की हैं। बताया जाता है कि जब प्लेग फैला था, तब जिनका कोई नहीं होता था वे अपने परिवार के कब्रिस्तान में बैठकर अपनी मौत का इंतजार करते थे।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*दुनिया की सबसे हैरतअंगेज बिल्डिंगें*

तस्वीरों में देखिए दुनिया की 12 सबसे अधिक कुरूप इमारतें।

----------


## Neelima

1. रियूगयॉंग होटल का निर्माण प्यांगयांग में वर्ष 1987 में शुरू किया गया था, लेकिन फंड की कमी के कारण वर्ष 1992 में इसका निर्माण बंद कर दिया गया था।

----------


## Neelima

2. स्पेन के मैड्रिड में स्थित एडीफिको मिरेडर का निर्माण डच वास्तुकारों द्वारा किया गया था। 21 मंजिला यह इमारत 63.4 मीटर ऊंची है। इस इमारत के आकर्षण का केंद्र धरातल से 36.8 मीटर की ऊंचाई पर स्थित एक बड़ा खाली स्थान है।

----------


## Neelima

3. बैंकॉक, थाइलैंड में स्थित 'द ऐलीफैंट बिल्डिंग' भी काफी भद्दी इमारतों में शुमार है।

----------


## Neelima

4. अमेरिका के लुइसविले में स्थित कादेन बिल्डिंग

----------


## Neelima

5. अमेरिका के मैसाचुसेट्स में स्थित बोस्टन सिटी हॉल।

----------


## Neelima

6. चीन के शेन्यांग प्रांत में स्थित 'द फैंग युआन बिल्डिंग' काफी हैरअंगेज तरीके से डिजाइन की गई है। इसका निर्माण वर्ष 2001 में पूरा किया गया था। इसका डिजाइन चीन के एक पु्राने सिक्के पर आधारित है।

----------


## Neelima

7. डेवोन के इलफ्रैकोम्बे के कोस्टल टाउन में मछुआरों के लिए बनाए गए कॉटेज।

----------


## Neelima

8. जर्मनी के नेविगेस में इस चर्च की इमारत का निर्माण वर्ष 1968 से 1973 के बीच पूरा किया गया।

----------


## Neelima

9. ऑस्ट्रेलिया के मेलबर्न में फेडरेशन स्क्वायर का निमार्ण स्थानीय वास्तुकार डॉन बेट्स और पीटर डेविसन द्वारा किया गया था।

----------


## Neelima

10. नीदरलैंड के हैट्रोगेनबोश में वास्तुकारों ने 1970 के दशक में 50 घरों का निर्माण कराया, जिन्हें बोलोविंगेन राउंड हाउसेस के नाम से जाना जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*भूतहा शहर*

शायद ही कोई ऐसा शख़्स होगा, जिसे कभी डर न लगा हो। ये एक ऐसा अनुभव है, जिसे कभी न कभी हर इंसान ने महसूस किया होगा।
आज हम आपको दिखाएंगे लोगों द्वारा छोड़ दी गई कुछ ऐसी जगहें, जो अब भूतहा बन चुकी हैं। इनमें से कुछ जगहों पर सैलानी आते-जाते रहते हैं, वहीं दूसरी ओर कुछ जगहों पर लोगों के जाने की पाबंदी है।तस्वीरों में देखिए दुनिया की कुछ आकर्षक भूतहा जगहों को...

----------


## Neelima

1. कोलमैनस्कोप ( नामीबिया) कोलमैमस्कोप, दक्षिणी नामीबिया में स्थित एक घोस्ट टाउन है। 1908 में इस जगह पर आबादी को बसाया गया था, लेकिन पहले विश्वयुद्ध के बाद ही यह शहर सूनसान हो गया। आज यहां सूने पड़े अधिकतर घरों में रेत भर चुकी है।

----------


## Neelima

2. प्रायपिएट (यूक्रेन) चेर्नोबेल वर्कर्स होम प्रायपिएट उत्तरी यूक्रेन में स्थित एक उजड़ चुका शहर है। यहां चेर्नोबेल न्यूक्लियर प्लांट के कर्मचारी रहा करते थे। 1986 में आपदा के बाद से यह शहर पूरी तरह उजड़ गया। इससे पहले यहां की आबादी लगभग 50,000 थी।

----------


## Neelima

3. सेन झी (ताइवान) इस जगह को उत्तरी ताइवान में अमीर लोगों के छुट्टियों में आराम करने के लिए बनाया जा रहा था। लेकिन निर्माण के दौरान हुए ख़तरनाक हादसों और की वजह से इसका निर्माण रोक दिया गया। बाद में इस तरह की बातें भी सामने आने लगी कि यहां मृत मजदूरों की आत्माएं निवास करती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

4. क्रैको (इटली) क्रैको बसीलीकाटा क्षेत्र के मटेरा प्रांत में स्थित है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

5. ओरेडोर-सुर-ग्लेन (फ्रांस) दूसरे विश्व युद्ध के दौरान यहां जर्मन सेना द्वारा 642 लोगों की हत्या कर दी गई थी। बचे हुए लोगों के अनुसार इस हत्याकांड में लोगों के पैरों में गोलियां मारी गई थी, ताकि वे तड़प-तड़प कर मर सकें। महिलाओं और बच्चों को चर्च में बंद करके गोलियां बरसा दी गई थी। इसके बाद से इस जगह पर कभी आबादी नहीं बसी।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

6. गुंकानजिमा ( जापान) यह आयरलैंड नागासाकी से 15 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर स्थित है।

----------


## Neelima

7. कैडीचान (रूस) सोवियत यूनियन के दौरन नष्ट हुए छोटे शहरों में से एक है कैडीचान। यहां से जबरन लोगों को विस्थापित करके दूसरी जगह बसा दिया गया था।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

8. कोवलून वाल्ड सिटी (चीन) कोवलून वाल्ड सिटी चीन में हॉंगकॉंग शहर के नजदीक स्थित है।

----------


## Neelima

9. फामागुस्ता (साइप्रस) पहले एक अव्वल दर्जे का पर्यटन स्थल था और अब घोस्ट टाउन।

----------


## Neelima

10. अगडाम (अजेरबेजान) 1993 में हुए नागोर्नो कराबख युद्ध के दौरान यहां की 150,000 आबादी ग़ायब हो गई थी।

----------


## Neelima

*रहस्यमयी अंदाज में प्रेत-आत्माओं से बातें करती थी ये बहनें !*

उन्नीसवीं सदी के इस किस्से में न्यूयॉर्क के हाएडेसविले में फॉक्स सिस्टर नाम से मशहूर तीन बहनें रहा करती थीं। लेह फॉक्स, मार्गेरेट फॉक्स और सबसे छोटी थीं केट फॉक्स। 1848 में मार्गेरेट और केट ने घर में खटखटाने की आवाजें सुनाई देने की बात कही। फिर उन्होंने सबके सामने भी इसका प्रदर्शन किया। वे जितनी बार अंगुलियां चटकाती थीं, घर में मौजूद आत्मा भी उतनी बार अंगुलियां चटका कर जवाब देती थी। वे कोडवर्ड में उनसे बातें करने लगीं। जवाब हां या न में दिया जाता था। ये बहनें अमेरिका में मशहूर हो गईं और उनकी बड़ी बहन भी उनके साथ शामिल हो गई।
इस दौर में वहां बहुत से परिवार ऐसे थे, जिनके पिता, पति या बेटा युद्ध में मारे गए थे। ऐसे सभी लोग फॉक्स बहनों की मदद से अपने मरे हुए प्रियजन से बात करने आने लगे। फॉक्स बहनों को वहां सेलिब्रिटी का दर्जा मिल गया। बड़े-बड़े हॉल में उनके शो होने लगे। 1880 के दशक में उनमें झगड़े होने लगे और शराब की आदत लग गई। 1888 में न्यूयॉर्क में उन्होंने दो हजार लोगों के सामने कबूल किया कि वे लोगों को धोखा देती रही हैं।
उन्होंने अपने तरीके का खुलासा भी किया। वे जितनी बार चाहें पैर के टखने की हड्डी भी चटका लेती थीं। उन्होंने इन आवाजों के कोड बना रखे थे। फिर भी वहां मौजूद लोगों का कहना था कि उन्होंने झूठ कहा है, क्योंकि हॉल में उन्हें कई तरफ से आवाजें सुनाई देती थीं। इतने सालों में उन्होंने कई बातें ऐसी कहीं थीं, जो मनगढ़ंत नहीं हो सकतीं, इस कहानी में कुछ तो सच था। कुछ भी हो तीनों बहनों का अंत बहुत बुरा हुआ। जिंदगी के आखिरी पड़ाव में वे कंगाल हो गई थीं। मौत के बाद उन्हें दफनाने वालों में दोस्त रिश्तेदार भी साथ नहीं थे।

----------


## Neelima

*यहां शादी से पहले मर्द इस तरह दिखाते हैं मर्दानगी*
किर्गिस्तान की यह एक बड़ी ही वाहियात और विवादास्पद परंपरा है। वहां शादी के लिए लड़कियों का अपहरण किया जाता है। इसकी योजना बनाने और अंजाम देने में लड़के के परिवार वाले भी साथ देते हैं। ये उनके लिए गर्व की बात भी होती है, क्योंकि इस तरह वे अपनी मर्दानगी जाहिर करते हैं।
किसी भी लड़की के सिर पर जबर्दस्ती सफेद स्कार्फ बांध दो, तो वह आपकी हो जाएगी। लड़की के घरवाले भी उसे तकदीर से समझौता करने के लिए समझाते हैं, क्योंकि इसके बाद उसके लिए रिश्ता तलाशना कठिन हो जाता है। यह प्रथा गैरकानूनी है, लेकिन बहुत से लोगों को इस बात की जानकारी ही नहीं है।
समझा जाता है कि वहां लगभग 50 प्रतिशत लड़कियों की शादी इसी तरह होती है। यह आदिवासी प्रथा वहां 12वीं सदी से पहले से चली आ रही है। यहां लोगों को यह तरीका सस्ता भी लगता है, क्योंकि वहां सही तरीके से दुल्हन हासिल करने के लिए करीब 40 हजार रुपए या फिर एक पालतू पशु देना पड़ता है।


वहां सड़कों, कॉलेजों, दफ्तरों या फिर घर से भी अपहरण हो जाता है। मीडिया द्वारा कई बार आवाज उठाए जाने के बावजूद इस प्रथा के खिलाफ कोई कदम नहीं उठाया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

*मछुआरों के ख़ास अंग को चबा जाती है ये ख़तरनाक मछली*
यह सुनने में भले ही किसी हॉरर मूवी की बात लगती है, लेकिन यह वाकई सच है। हाल ही में इंसानों पर हमला करके उनके अण्डकोष खाने वाली खूंखार मछली की प्रजाति पाई गई है।
इंडोनेशिया के पश्चिमी हिस्से में स्थित आयलैंड पॉपुआ न्यू गिनी में ब्रिट जेरेमी वेड ने एक 40lb वज़नी पाकू मछली पकड़ी है। पूर्व जीव-विज्ञानी ब्रिट ने 'द सन' को बताया कि उन्होंने कई ऐसे मछुआरों के बारे में सुना था, जिनके अण्डकोषों को समुद्र में किसी प्राणी द्वारा काट खाया गया था।
ब्रिट ने बताया कि ऐसे मामलों में अधिकतर मछुआरों की अधिक खून बहने से मौत हो गई थी। बकौल स्थानीय लोगों के ब्रिट ने बताया कि उन्हें नहीं मालूम कि कौन सा प्राणी पानी के भीतर मछुआरों के अण्डकोष को काटता है।
शुरूआती छानबीन के बाद ब्रिट ने स्थानीय लोगों के साथ मिलकर फंदा लगाया और इस मछली को पकडा़, जिसके जबड़े बिल्कुल इंसानों की तरह थे।
ब्रिट ने बताया कि आमतौर पर इस तरह के जबड़े वाली मछलियां अमेज़न में पाई जाती हैं, जिनके दांत बीजों और कठोर चीजों को काटने के लिए अनुकूल होते हैं।
गौरतलब है कि खाने की वस्तुओं की कमी के चलते इस मछली ने मांस खाना शुरू कर दिया है।  इस मछली को पकड़ने का फिल्मांकन एक टीवी सिरीज 'रिवर मोनस्टर' के तहत किया गया था, जो कि ब्रिटेन के चैनल ITV में दिखाया भी जाएगा।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*दर्दनाक प्रथा : अपनों की मौत पर अंगुलियां काटकर मनाते हैं शोक*
दुनियाभर के कई समाजों में शोक या फिर पश्चाताप के लिए शरीर के अंग काटने की प्रथा प्रचलित है। यह बात सबसे ज्यादा इंडोनेशिया के पपुआ में रहने वाले दानी आदिवासियों में पाई जाती है। ये लोग आमतौर पर संबंधियों के अंतिम संस्कार के दौरान अपना दु:ख व्यक्त करने के लिए अंगुलियां काट लेते हैं। दु:ख जाहिर करने के लिए ये लोग अपने चेहरे पर मिट्टी या फिर राख भी मल लेते हैं। 
आश्चर्य की बात यह है कि सबसे ज्यादा महिलाओं को ये भुगतना पड़ता है। अगर मरने वाला व्यक्ति शक्तिशाली है तो उन्हें लगता है कि उसकी आत्मा को शांत करने के लिए ऐसा करना पड़ेगा। वहां और भी कई विचित्र प्रथाएं प्रचलित हैं। अंगुलियों को काटने से पहले आधे घंटे तक कसकर बांधा जाता है। कटी हुई अंगुलियों को जलाकर उनकी राख कुछ खास स्थानों पर दफन की जाती है। 
वे कहते हैं कि शारीरिक दर्द महसूस करने के बाद आदमी अपने प्रियजन को खोने का दर्द जाहिर कर सकता है। परिवार का ही सदस्य जैसे माता, पिता या फिर भाई-बहन अंगुलियां काटते हैं। एक और प्रथा है जिसमें मां बच्चे की छोटी अंगुली का अग्र भाग अपने दांतों से काटती है।
एक समय था जब वहां महामारी के कारण नवजात शिशुओं की मौत बहुत होती थी। ऐसे में यह प्रथा शुरू हुई थी। उन्हें लगता था कि ऐसा करने से बच्चे की उम्र बढ़ जाएगी। पिछले कुछ सालों से ऐसी प्रथाओं पर प्रतिबंध लगा दिया है। फिर भी वहां बहुत-सी बुजुर्ग महिलाएं देखा जा सकता है, जिनकी पांचों अंगुलियां नहीं हैं।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## bawa009

बहुत अच्छे लगे रहो

----------


## Neelima

> बहुत अच्छे लगे रहो


thanks .............

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*यहां श्मशान में जलती लाशों के बीच नाचती हैं बार बालायें!*
किसी व्यक्ति की मौत होने पर वहां मातम का माहौल होता है। सगे-संबंधी और रिश्तेदार उसकी मौत पर आंसू बहाते हैं। पर आपने कभी किसी की मौत पर और उसकी जलती हुई लाश के बीच बार-बालाओं को नाचते हुए देखा या सुना है? यदि नहीं तो हम आपको बताते हैं। यूपी की धार्मिक नगरी वाराणसी में कुछ ऐसा ही होता है।
यहां बाबा महाश्मशान नाग मंदिर में एक तरफ लाशे जलती हैं और दूसरी तरफ लड़कियां नाचती हैं। इनका नाच देखने के लिए पूरा शहर उमड़ता है। क्या आम, क्या खास सब इस नाच के सुरूर में झूमते नजर आते हैं। पुलिस और प्रशासन के आला अधिकारी जिनके उपर व्यवस्था करने की जिम्मेदारी होती है, वो खुद ही इस नाच में शरीक होते है। यह शमां पूरी रात चलता है। जिसमें पूरा शहर जलता है।
यह सब कुछ होता है परंपरा के नाम पर। इसकी दुहाई देकर वो भी बच निकलते है, जिनके कंधों पर समाज सुधारने की जिम्मेदारी होती है। यहां का दृश्य देखकर आपके रोंगटे खड़े हो जाएंगे। एक तरफ लाश जलाई जा रही है, दूसरी तरफ 'मुन्नी बदनाम हुई' और 'टिंकू जिया' जैसे गानों पर ठुमके लगते हैं।
स्थानीय रानू सिंह के मुताबिक, नवरात्र में यह कार्यक्रम होता है। पुरानी मान्यताओं के मुताबिक अकबर के मंत्री मानसिंह ने इस परंपरा की शुरूआत की थी। यहां स्थित शिव मंदिर में लोग मन्नत मांगते थे। इसे पूरा होने पर इस श्मशान के बीच घर की वधूयें नाचती थीं। चूंकि इस समय ऐसा होना संभव नहीं है, इसलिए लोग अपनी मन्नत पूरा करने के लिए कलकत्ता और मुंबई से बार बालायें बुलाते हैं।

*कैसे बनी परंपरा*
काशी के राजा मानसिंह ने इस पौराणिक घाट पर भूत भावन भगवान् शिव के मंदिर का निर्माण कराया। वह यहां संगीत का कार्यक्रम भी कार्यक्रम कराना चाहते थे। ऐसे स्थान जहां चिताए ज़लती हों वहां संगीत का कार्यक्रम करने की हिम्मत किसी में नहीं होती थी। इसलिए राजा ने तवायफें को इस आयोजान में शामिल किया। यही धीरे-धीरे परंपरा में बदल गई। लोग बाबा भूत भावन की आराधना नृत्य के माध्यम से करने से अगले जन्म को सुधारने लगे। इस तरह धर्म की इस नगरी में सेक्स वर्कर को नचा कर मोक्ष का ख्वाब पाला जाने लगा।

----------


## Raja44

अच्छा है नीलिमा जी आपका सूत्र और विषय

----------


## vickky681

सच मैं अज़ब सूत्र है

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत हो ज्ञानवर्धक और रोचक सूत्र है नीलिमाजी, एक बेहतरीन सूत्र है. धन्यवाद.*

----------


## vickky681

जय हो...................

----------


## Neelima

*परिजन ही करते हैं टुकड़े और परोस देते हैं गिद्धों के सामने*
कई वर्षों पहले तक तिब्बत में मृतकों के क्रियाकर्म की अनोखी प्रथा प्रचलन में थी, जिसमें मृत व्यक्ति के शरीर के छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े कर उन्हें गिद्धों के सामने परोस दिया जाता था। शवों के टुकड़ों को गिद्धों के सामने परोसने से पहले उसमें चाय की पत्ती और याक का दूध मिलाया जाता था। इस अनोखी प्रथा में सबसे अधिक चकित करने वाली बात यह थी कि इसे मृतक के परिजन ही अपने हाथों से अंजाम देते थे। 
इस अनोखे प्रचलन में कई बार शवों के टुकडों को बिना किसी पारंपरिक प्रक्रिया के ही पक्षियों के सामने डाल दिया जाता था। कई बार गिद्धों द्वारा शवों के टुकड़ों का मांस खा लिया जाता और हड्डियां छोड़ दी जाती, जिसके बाद मृतक के परिजन उन हड्डियों को हथौड़े से कूटकर दुबारा कौवों और बाज को खिलाते थे। 
1960 के दशक में चीन की कम्युनिस्ट सरकार द्वारा इस प्रथा पर रोक लगा दी गई, लेकिन 1980 के दशक में कई जगह ये प्रथा फिर से देखने में आई।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

कमाल की रचनात्मक शब्द और उनके साथ उनके साथ चित्र सोने पे सुहागा हैl
सूत्र धारक को बधाई के साथ साथ +++

----------


## Neelima

*बीजिंग के गरीबों की मददगार रहस्यमयी सुपरवुमन*
इन दिनों चीन की राजधानी बींजिंग में एक रहस्यमयी सुपरवुमन के चर्चा जोरों पर हैं, जो खुद को चाइनीज रेडबड वुमन कहती है। पिछले महीने क्रि समस की शाम को ये सुपरवुमन शहर की सड़कों पर नजर आई थी। उसने काले रंग की ड्रेस और नीले रंग का मास्क पहन रखा था। शहर के रिडान सब-वे स्टेशन पर वह गरीब और बेघर लोगों को खाना, तोहफे और गरम कपड़े बांट रही थी। 
वहां इंटरनेट और स्थानीय मीडिया पर उसकी तस्वीरें देखकर लोग उसकी चर्चा कर रहे हैं। वह भी चीनी भाषा में ब्लॉग लिखकर लोगों से बात कर रही है। चंद दिनों में उसके सात हजार से ज्यादा ऑनलाइन फैन बन गए हैं। पहले दिन उसने लिखा था मैं थोड़ा नर्वस महसूस कर रही थी। मीडिया वालों ने उससे गुप्त तरीके से अपनी पहचान जाहिर करने की मांग की, लेकिन उसने इंकार कर दिया। लिखा मुझे सिर्फ लोगों की मदद करना है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

> कमाल की रचनात्मक शब्द और उनके साथ उनके साथ चित्र सोने पे सुहागा हैl
> सूत्र धारक को बधाई के साथ साथ +++


ट्रिपल एस हरियाणवी जी, आपका आभार ।

----------


## Neelima

*रहस्यमयी विक्टोरिओ पीक पर आज भी है खुफिया खजाना !*
न्यू मैक्सिको की हैंब्रिलो घाटी में पहाड़ी इलाका है विक्टोरिओ पीक। 1880 में विक्टोरिओ के अपाचे आदिवासियों व अमेरिकी सेना के ‘बफेलो सोल्जर्स’ के बीच युद्ध हुआ था। इस दौरान अपाचे के मुखिया ‘चीफ विक्टोरिओ’ यहां छिपा करते थे। उन्हीं के नाम पर इस चोटी का नाम रखा गया। 1937 में मिल्टन डॉक नॉस नामक व्यक्ति शिकार करते हुए पहाड़ पर पहुंच गया। पानी की तलाश में उन्हें जमीन में एक सुराख मिला। 
ये एक सुरंग में प्रवेश का खुफिया रास्ता था, जिसमें उतरने के लिए सीढ़ियां बनी थीं। मिल्टन नीचे उतरते हुए एक बड़ी गुफा में पहुंच गए। वहां उन्हें एक बक्सा मिला, जिस पर पुरानी अंग्रेजी में ‘सील्ड सिल्वर’ लिखा था। वे कहते हैं कि ये खजाने का एक छोटा-सा हिस्सा था। वहां सोने-चांदी की बहुत सी सिल्लियां और जेवर थे। आज के हिसाब से यह खजाना करीब 170 करोड़ डॉलर का था। इसके बाद मिल्टन हमेशा खजाने के किस्से अपनी पत्नी ओवा बैकविथ और पोते टैरी डेलोनास को सुनाते थे। 
टैरी को इतिहास खंगालने का शौक था और ओवा को एडवेंचर का। फिर वे पहाड़ के भीतर उतरने वाली हर सुरंग को खंगालने लगे। एक सुरंग में उतरने पर उन्हें 79 नरकंकाल मिले। वहां पर कबाड़ हो चुकी बार भी मिलीं। मिल्टन ये बार पत्नी को दिखाने के लिए लाए। ओवा ने बार को घिसकर बताया कि ये पीले रंग की है और सोने की हो सकती है। मिल्टन ने कहा अगर वहां पड़ा सारा कबाड़ा सोना है तो वहां ऐसी कम से कम 16,000 सिल्लियां हैं। विक्टोरिया पीक की गुफाओं में छिपे खजाने को लेकर चार थ्योरी दी जाती हैं। पहली ये कि खजाना जुआन डे ऑनेट का है, जिन्होंने न्यू मैक्सिको में स्पेनिश कॉलोनी बसाई थी। दूसरी थ्योरी है कि खजाना कैथलिक मिशनरी फादर लारूए का हो सकता है। 18वीं सदी के अंत में यह मिशनरी यहां सोने की खदानें चलाती थीं। तीसरी के अनुसार यह मैक्सिकन राजा मैक्सिमिलियन का है, जो अपनी हत्या की योजना पता चलने के बाद खजाना मैक्सिको के बाहर पहुंचाना चाहते थे। चौथी थ्योरी है कि अपाचे आदिवासियों ने गुफाओं में सोना भरा है। 
खजाना कहां से आया मिल्टन को इससे कोई मतलब नहीं था। खजाना तलाशने के छह महीने बाद वे इस पर अपना हक जताने के कानूनी रास्ते तलाशने लगे। उन्होंने विक्टोरिओ पीक और उसके आसपास के इलाके की लीज लेने की अर्जी दाखिल की। चश्मदीद बताते हैं कि दो साल के अंदर वे वहां से करीब 200 सोने की सिल्लियां निकालकर लाए, जिन्हें उन्होंने कहां छिपाया इसकी जानकारी परिवार को भी नहीं थी। उस समय के नियमों के अनुसार वहां सोना जेवर के रूप में ही रखा जा सकता था। मिल्टन के पोते टैरी के अनुसार दादा ने रेगिस्तान में कई स्थानों पर सोना छिपाया था। जगह की पहचान के लिए वे उस पर अलग रंग का पत्थर रख दिया करते थे, जिससे वह स्थान आसपास के प्राकृतिक माहौल में मिल जाए। 1939 में मिल्टन ने इस काम के लिए माइनिंग इंजीनियर मॉन्टगोमरी को काम पर रखा। उनकी इच्छा थी कि डायनामाइट ब्लास्ट से सुरंग गहरी की जाए लेकिन ब्लास्ट से पूरा हिस्सा गिर गया और रास्ता बंद हो गया और करीब नौ साल तक मिल्टन ब्लैक मार्केट में सोना बेचते रहे। 
1948 में मिल्टन की डील चार्ली राएन नामक व्यक्ति से हुई। मिल्टन को लगा चार्ली उससे धोखा कर सकता तो उसने सोना फिर छिपा दिया। टैरी बताते हैं कि फिर दोनों में विवाद हुआ। चार्ली ने 5 मार्च 1949 पिस्तौल निकालकर सोने का ठिकाना पूछते हुए गोली चला दी और मिल्टन की वहीं पर मौत हो गई। फिर बहुत से लोगों ने खजाना तलाशने की कोशिश की थी। तीन साल तक उनकी पत्नी और बगो भी दोबारा गुफा का रास्ता बनाने में लगे रहे। 1952 में वे अपनी मंजिल से महज बारह गज दूर थे कि फिर से अनहोनी हो गई। मैक्सिको सरकार ने उनसे इस स्थान की लीज वापस ले ली, क्योंकि अमेरिकी सेना के वाइट सैंड मिसाइल की रेंज बढ़ाना थी। बाद में स्टैंनफोर्ड यूनिवर्सिटी के वैज्ञानिक लैंबर्ट डॉल्फिन ने कहा था कि उन्होंने रडार पर करीब 300 से 400 फीट गहराई में ध्वनी तरंगें तेजी से टकराती दिखी थीं। इसका मतलब विक्टोरिओ पीक पर खजाना आज भी है लेकिन वह अधिक गहराई में पहुंच गया है।

----------


## shashi009

*आठ बच्चे खेल के मैदान में दौड़ने के लिए ट्रेक पर तैयार खड़े थे.

रेडी ....स्टेडी .....ठा.....
खिलोना पिस्टल की आवाज के साथ ही आठो लड़कियों ने भागना शुरू किया.

अभी उन्होंने मुश्किल से १० – १५ कदम ही आगे बढाए थे की उनमे से एक लड़की का पाँव फिसल गया, वह गिर पड़ी और हताशा और दर्द से जोर जोर से रोने लगी.
बाकी बची सात लड़कियों ने जब उसका रोना सूना तो वे सब ठिठक कर एक पल रुकी  और वापस मुडी. गिरी हुई लड़की को मैदान में गिरा हुआ देख कर वे सब उसकी मदद के लिए दौड पड़ी. एक लड़की ने झुककर उस लड़की उठाया और उसे प्यार से किस किया. सभी ने उसको उसके दर्द के बारे में पूछा और उसको सबने मिल कर प्यार से अपने हाथो में उठा लिया.

दो लड़कियों ने उसे अपने हाथो में उठाकर चलने लगी और बाकी पांचो लड़किया आपस एक दूसरे का हाथ पकड़ कर जीत की रेखा की और बढ़ने लगी........

दर्शक दीर्घा में सन्नाटा छा गया.....अधिकारी गण सकते में आगये........
एक ताली बजी...चार ताली बजी.....देखते देखते पूरा मैदान तालियों की गड-गडाहट से गूंज उठा. सबकी आँखों में आंसू भर आये थे शायद भगवान की आँखों में भी..

जी हां !! यह सब सच में हैदराबाद (भारत) में अभी कुछ समय पहले ही हुआ है.

इन खेलो का आयोजन नेशनल इंस्टिट्यूट मेंटल हेल्थ (National Institute of Mental Health) ने किया था. ये सब लड़किया जो की इस आयोजन में हिस्सा लेने आई थी मंदबुध्ही (Mentally Challenge Girls) थी.

सोच विचार कने की बात : उन सब ने दुनिया को क्या सन्देश दिया 
साथ में काम करना.     (   Teamwork.? )
इंसानियत             (    Humanity.? )
 हम सब आपस में बराबर है.  ( Equality among all.??)
कामयाब आदमी को अपने से निचे वालो की हमेशा सहायत करनी चाहिए जिससे वे सफलता जल्द प्राप्त करे.      (Successful people help others who are slow in learning So that they are not left far behind.)

सच में उन्होंने आज की मतलबी दुनिया को बहुत ही सुन्दर सन्देश दिया है.
हम सब यह नहीं कर सकते है क्योकि हामारे पास दिमाग है.
*

----------


## gabbarsingh

> *आठ बच्चे खेल के मैदान में दौड़ने के लिए ट्रेक पर तैयार खड़े थे.
> 
> रेडी ....स्टेडी .....ठा.....
> खिलोना पिस्टल की आवाज के साथ ही आठो लड़कियों ने भागना शुरू किया.
> 
> अभी उन्होंने मुश्किल से १० – १५ कदम ही आगे बढाए थे की उनमे से एक लड़की का पाँव फिसल गया, वह गिर पड़ी और हताशा और दर्द से जोर जोर से रोने लगी.
> बाकी बची सात लड़कियों ने जब उसका रोना सूना तो वे सब ठिठक कर एक पल रुकी  और वापस मुडी. गिरी हुई लड़की को मैदान में गिरा हुआ देख कर वे सब उसकी मदद के लिए दौड पड़ी. एक लड़की ने झुककर उस लड़की उठाया और उसे प्यार से किस किया. सभी ने उसको उसके दर्द के बारे में पूछा और उसको सबने मिल कर प्यार से अपने हाथो में उठा लिया.
> 
> दो लड़कियों ने उसे अपने हाथो में उठाकर चलने लगी और बाकी पांचो लड़किया आपस एक दूसरे का हाथ पकड़ कर जीत की रेखा की और बढ़ने लगी........
> ...


मंदबुद्धि वो नहीं हम है जो हार-जीत की मानसिकता से कुंठित है ! असली जीत तो उन लड़कियों की हुई है...

----------


## Neelima



----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*35  साल से ज्यादा समय से जल रही है ये आग उज़्बेकिस्तान में । ऐसा लग रहा है  जैसे कि कोई बड़ा सा दरवाजा खुला हो धरती में और अंदर जाने का मतलब है,  भयानक आग से गुजरना। इसलिए लोग इसे नर्क का दरवाजा कहते हैं। 

जियोलोजिस्ट इस जगह पर गैस की तलाश में गए थे। धरती खोदते-खोदते अचानक एक विशाल गुफा से उनका सामना हुआ। अंदर गैस का बड़ा भंडार था। 

लेकिन,  अंदर से तेजी से निकल रहे जहरीले गैस को रोकने के लिए उन लोगों ने इस  ख़दान में आग लगा दिया और तब से यह आग लगातार जलती ही जा रही है। ना जाने  कितने टन गैस जलकर बर्बाद हो गए और यह आग बुझने का नाम नहीं ले रही।


*
*

कितना खौफनाक है ये मंज़र। ऐसा लग रहा है जैसे धरती के अंदर आग लग गयी हो। कुछ ऐसा ही नज़ारा है नर्क के द्वार का। 

यह यमराज के नर्क का दरवाज़ा भले ना हो लेकिन उज़्बेकिस्तान के लोग तो धरती के इस अग्निकुंड को इसी नाम से पुकारते हैं।*

*..देखिए वीडियो*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

<span style="text-align: justify;" class="fs95 introTxt" id="print_div"><font size="3"><span style="color: rgb(255, 0, 0);"><strong>

*उसके दो साथी अंदर बैंक लूट रहे थे...

वह दरवाजे पर खड़ा गार्डिंग कर रहा था...

अचानक उसने अपने पैर में गोली मारी....

और फिर क्या हुआ..

**देखिए वीडियो.**..


*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*एनाकोंडा  का नाम सुनते ही हॉलीवुड की फिल्मों के विशाल डरावने सांपो की याद आ जाती  है। यह एनाकोंडा मुख्यतः दक्षिण अमेरिका में पाया जाता है। यहां का ग्रीन  एनाकोंडा दुनिया का सबसे विशाल सांप है।

एनाकोंडा की लंबाई 8.8 मीटर तक होती है और इसका वज़न 227 किलोग्राम तक होता है। मादा एनाकोंडा नर से ज्यादा बड़ी होती है।

मादा  एनाकोंडा एक साथ 20 से 40 बच्चों को जन्म देती है। बच्चे लगभग 2 फीट लंबे  होते हैं। ये बच्चे जन्म लेने के तुरंत बाद तैरना शुरू कर देते हैं और  शिकार पर निकल जाते हैं।
**
देखिए वीडियो में एनाकोंडा कैसे देती है अपने बच्चों को जन्म-*

----------


## mangaldev

*यहां दिखा 10 फन वाला दुर्लभ शेषनाग, ग्रामीणों ने खींची फोटो!*
Source: अनिमेष नचिकेता.|Last Updated 12:49(14/02/12)
देनिक भाष्कर से स-आभार  
*जमशेदपुर. झारखंड के पूर्वी सिंहभूम जिले के चांडिल प्रखंड में इन दिनों 10 फन वाले शेषनाग देखे जाने की चर्चा जोरों पर हैं। बताया जा रहा है कि इस शेषनाग को बीते कुछ दिनों में कई ग्रामीणों ने देखा है।
एक तो इसकी तस्वीर भी खींचने का दावा कर रहा है। जो तस्वीर हम यहां दिखा रहे हैं वो उसी ग्रामीण की खींची बताई जा रही है। यह तस्वीर फेसबुक पर भी बड़ी तेज़ी से फ़ैल रही है। इस शेषनाग के दस फन हैं।
अब ग्रामीण टोली बनाकर इस नाग को देखने के लिए इलाके की खाक छान रहे हैं। इस अदभुत शेषनाग की चर्चा यहां हर किसी की जुबान पर है। इस इलाके में इससे पहले भी कई दुर्लभ सांप लगातार देखे गए हैं।
मालूम हो कि एक से अधिक फन वाले नागराज का अस्तित्व दुर्लभ माना जाता है। मंगलोर में पिछले दिनों एक मकान में अचानक प्रकट हुए पांच फन वाले नागराज ने यह सिद्ध कर दिया था कि पारलौकिक सहस्रफनीय शेषनाग के पंचफनीय वंशज का अस्तित्व अभी भी पृथ्वी पर है। चांडिल में 10 फन वाले नागराज के दर्शन के बाद तो कोई संदेह ही नहीं रहा।

*

----------


## Neelima

*साधुओं की धुनि की रहस्यमयी बात*






लोगों के मन  में धुनि को लेकर कई जिज्ञासाएं हैं। आखिर साधु धुनि क्यों जलाते हैं?  हमेशा जलती रहने वाली धुनि कोई सामान्य अग्नि कुंड नहीं होती, बल्कि इस  धुनि में नागा और साधुओं का पूरा तप-बल समाया होता है। ये धुनि साधुओं की  जीवन शैली का अभिन्न अंग हैं। इससे जुड़े कई तथ्य हैं जो आम लोग नहीं  जानते।

----------


## Neelima

किसी भी साधु द्वारा जलाई गई धुनि कोई साधारण आग नहीं होती। इसे सिद्ध मंत्रों से शुभ मुहूर्त में जलाया जाता है। कोई भी साधु इसे अकेले नहीं जला सकता। इसके लिए उसके गुरु का होना जरूरी होता है। गुरु की ही अनुमति से धुनि जलाई जाती है।

----------


## Neelima

धुनि हमेशा जलती रहे, यह जिम्मेदारी उसी साधु की होती है जो उसे जलाता है। इस कारण उसे हमेशा धुनि के आस-पास ही रहना पड़ता है। अगर किसी कारण से साधु कहीं जाता है तो उस समय धुनि के पास उसका कोई सेवक या शिष्य रहता है। 
साधुओं के पास जो चिमटा होता है, वह वास्तव में धुनि की सेवा के लिए होता है। उस चिमटे का कोई और उपयोग नहीं किया जाता। इसी चिमटे से धुनि की आग को व्यवस्थित किया जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

नागाओं में ऐसी मान्यता है कि अगर कोई साधु धुनि के पास बैठकर कोई बात कहता है या आशीर्वाद देता है तो वह जरूर पूरा होता है। नागा साधु का लगभग पूरा जीवन इसी धुनि के आस-पास गुजरता है। जब वे यात्रा में होते हैं, केवल तभी धुनि उनके साथ नहीं होती, लेकिन जैसे ही कहीं डेरा जमाते हैं, वहां सबसे पहले धुनि जलाई जाती है।

----------


## Neelima

*अनोखे नामों और कारनामों वाले बाबाओं की कहानी*


अलग-अलग रूप, रंग, शैली और आदतों के लिए प्रसिद्ध इन बाबाओं में नागा साधुओं और औघड़ साधुओं के साथ अनोखे नामों वाले कई बाबा भी आकर्षण का केंद्र बने हुए हैं। कम्प्यूटर बाबा, मोबाइल बाबा, हीरो होंडा बाबा, साइकिल बाबा और पायलट बाबा जैसे नाम इनमें प्रमुख हैं।

----------


## Neelima

22 साल की उम्र में पिता की मौत के बाद नामदेव का संसार से मोहभंग हो गया। मोह-माया से मुक्त होकर इन्होंने संन्यास ले लिया। साधु-संतों के साथ धुनी रमाने लगे। करीब 15 साल पहले की बात है। उस समय मध्य प्रदेश के सागर में साधु-संतों का सम्मेलन चल रहा था। नामदेव बाबा श्री नामदेव दास त्यागी बन चुके थे। उनकी याददाश्त बहुत तेज है। इसके कारण वह साधु समाज में चर्चा का विषय बन गए।

----------


## Neelima

इसी सम्मेलन में तत्कालीन मुख्यमंत्री दिग्विजय सिंह की उपस्थिति में संतों ने यह प्रस्ताव पारित किया कि उनका नाम कम्प्यूटर बाबा रखा जाए। तभी से बाबा नामदेव कम्प्यूटर बाबा बन गए। आज बाबा के पास पूरी आईटी टीम है। वह हेलीकॉप्टर से प्रवचन देने या सामाजिक मुहिमों में हिस्सा लेने जाते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*हेलीकॉप्टर से उतरकर प्रवचन के लिए जाते बाबा*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*लक्कड़ बाबा: किसी तरह तीसरी क्लास तक पढ़ाई की और घरवालों की ज़ोर-ज़बरदस्ती के कारण तंग आकर 12 साल की उम्र में भागकर कोकराझार चले आए और साधना करने लगे। 


*

----------


## Neelima

*हीरो होंडा बाबा: इनकी ख़ासियत यह है कि वे हमेशा अपनी मोटर साइकिल पर ही बैठे रहते हैं। एक विदेशी महिला ने उन्हें यह मोटर साइकिल उपहार में दी थी, जिन्हें बाबा अपनी शिष्या बताते हैं। हरिद्वार के रहने वाले हीरो होंडा बाबा के पास ड्राइविंग लाइसेंस भी है। वे पूरे साल अपने एक चेले को लेकर विभिन्न धामों की यात्रा करते रहते हैं।*

----------


## Neelima

*मोबाइल बाबा: मोबाइल बाबा बिहार के समस्तीपुर ज़िले के निवासी हैं। इनकी मोबाइल की घंटी हर दूसरे मिनट पर बजती रहती है। बाबा अपने मोबाइल फ़ोन पर देश भर में फैले अपने भक्तों से बात करते हैं। अपने भक्तों को मोबाइल पर ही आशीर्वाद देते रहते हैं। उनको भक्तों ने ही मोबाइल उपहार में दिया है। इसका बिल भी वही चुकाते हैं।*

----------


## Neelima

*अनूठा मंदिर...*
*इंदौर। आज से लगभग 1200 साल पहले इस मंदिर की प्राण-प्रतिष्ठा हुई थी। किसने और क्यों बनवाया इसके बारे में तो कोई जानकारी उपलब्ध नहीं है।इसके बनाए जाने की सटीक तारीख भी नहीं पता। लेकिन इस मंदिर के बारे में जो बात मालूम है, वो बहुत ही रोचक है। गणेश जी का यह मंदिर अपनेआप में बेहद अनूठा है। इस मंदिर में भक्त और भगवान के बीच संवाद की अनूठी व्यवस्था है। पहले जहां भक्तगण अपनी परेशानियों और मुरादों के लिए भगवान को पत्र लिखते थे, वहीं बदलते जमाने में संचार के साधनों में भी बदलाव आ गया है। भक्त अब चौबीसों घंटे भगवान के संपर्क में रहते हैं।यह संभव हुआ है मोबाइल फोन के कारण। अब मंदिर के पुजारी को एक-एक पत्र भगवान को पढ़कर नहीं सुनाना पड़ता। बस जैसे ही मोबाइल की घंटी घनघनाती है, पुजारी जी उसे भगवान के कान में लगा देते हैं।*

----------


## Neelima

1200 वर्ष पुराने इस मंदिर में जहां भगवान गणेश हफ्ते के सातों दिन और चौबीसों घंटे मोबाइल फोन के जरिए अपने भक्तों के संपर्क में रहते हैं।इंदौर के जूना चिंतामण गणेश भक्तों की मुराद पूरी करने के लिए हर वक्त मोबाइल फोन पर उपलब्ध रहते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

जूना चिंतामण गणेश मंदिर करीब 1200 वर्ष पुराना है। यहां के पुजारी ने बताया कि पिछले 22 वर्षों से जूना गणेश मंदिर में प्रतिदिन डाकिया डाक लेकर आता है, जिसमें कुछ में मुरादें तो कुछ में समस्या और किसी में समस्या हल हो जाने के धन्यवाद की बातें कही गई होती है।

----------


## Neelima

यह सिलसिला अब भी जारी है। बस अब इस रुटीन में थोड़ा बदलाव आ गया है। मोबाइल फोन की बढ़ती लोकप्रियता के चलते अब पत्रों के साथ ही भक्तों के फोन भी भगवान के पास आने लगे हैं। जब भी किसी भक्त का फोन आता है तो मंदिर के पुजारी फोन भगवान के कान में लगा देते हैं और भक्त अपनी तमाम समस्या भगवान गणेश को सुना देते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

भगवान के दरबार में आने वाले भक्तों का भी यही मानना है कि जूना चिंतामण गणेश वाकई में मोबाइल फोन पर या पत्र के जरिए मांगी गई हर मुराद पूरी करते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

भगवान गणेश के लिए फोन न सिर्फ भारत के हर कोने से बल्कि विदेशों से भी आते हैं। जिन भक्तों की फरियाद बड़ी होती है वे भक्त चिठ्ी के जरिए अपनी बात कहते हैं। भक्तों का विश्वास है कि इन माध्यमों से भी भगवान गणेश उनकी हर मुराद पूरी करते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*यहां भगवान शिव का है पंचशूल, सिर्फ रावण ही जानता था इसे भेदने की कला*
*रांची.* यहां मंदिर के शीर्ष पर 'त्रिशूल' नहीं, है 'पंचशूल' देवघर. झारखण्ड के देवघर जिला स्थित वैद्यनाथ धाम सभी द्वादश ज्यातिर्लिगों से भिन्न है। यही कारण है कि सावन में यहां ज्योतिर्लिगों पर जलाभिषेक करने वालों की संख्या अधिक होती है। इस मंदिर की सबसे बड़ी विशेषता यह है कि किसी भी द्वादश ज्योतिर्लिग से अलग यहां के मंदिर के शीर्ष पर 'त्रिशूल' नहीं, बल्कि 'पंचशूल' है।

----------


## Neelima

यहां मनोरथ पूर्ण करने वाला कामना द्वादश ज्योतिर्लिग स्थापित है। पंचशूल के विषय में धर्म के जानकारों का अलग-अलग मत है। मान्यता है कि यह त्रेता युग में रावण की लंका के बाहर सुरक्षा कवच के रूप में स्थापित था। धार्मिक ग्रंथों के मुताबिक, भगवान विष्णु ने यहां शिवलिंग स्थापित किया था। उन्होंने एक ग्वाले का भेष धारण कर रावण को यहां रोका, जो कैलाश से शिवलिंग को उठाकर लंका ले जा रहा था।

----------


## Neelima

मंदिर के तीर्थ पुरोहित दुर्लभ मिश्रा के अनुसार, "धर्म ग्रंथों में कहा गया है कि रावण को पंचशूल के सुरक्षा कवच को भेदना आता था, जबकि इस कवच को भेदना भगवान राम के भी वश में भी नहीं था। विभीषण द्वारा बताई गई युक्ति के बाद ही राम और उनकी सेना लंका में प्रवेश कर सकी थी।"

----------


## Neelima

मंदिर के पंडों के मुताबिक, मुख्य मंदिर में स्वर्णकलश के ऊपर स्थापित पंचशूल सहित यहां के सभी 22 मंदिरों मंे स्थापित पंचशूलों को वर्ष में एक बार शिवरात्रि के दिन मंदिर से नीचे लाया जाता है तथा सभी को एक निश्चित स्थान पर रखकर विशेष पूजा-अर्चना के बाद फिर से वहीं स्थापित कर दिया जाता है। इस पूजा को देखने के लिए देश-विदेश से लोग आते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

ऐसा नहीं कि मंदिर पर चढ़कर कोई भी पंडित या पुजारी पंचशूल को उतार सकता है। पंचशूल को मंदिर से नीचे लाने और ऊपर स्थापित करने के लिए एक ही परिवार के लोगों को मान्यता मिली हुई है और उसी परिवार के सदस्य यह काम करते हैं।
यूं तो यहां वर्षभर भक्तों की भीड़ लगी रहती है, लेकिन सावन के महीने में यहां प्रतिदिन 70 से 80 हजार भक्त बाबा वैद्यनाथ का जलाभिषेक करते हैं। सोमवार को इन भक्तों की संख्या एक लाख को पार कर जाती है। अधिकतर भक्त सुल्तानगंज की उत्तरवाहिणी गंगा से जलभर कर कांवड़ लेकर करीब 105 किलोमीटर की पैदल यात्रा कर यहां पहुंचते हैं और उसी जल से भगवान का जलाभिषेक करते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

वैद्यनाथ धाम मंदिर के प्रांगण में ऐसे तो विभिन्न देवी-देवताओं के 22 मंदिर हैं। मंदिर के मध्य प्रांगण में भव्य 72 फीट ऊंचा शिव का मंदिर है। इसके अतिरिक्त प्रांगण में अन्य 22 मंदिर स्थापित हैं। मंदिर प्रांगण में एक घंटा, एक चंद्रकूप और मंदिर में प्रवेश के लिए एक विशाल सिंह दरवाजा बना हुआ है।

----------


## Neelima

*बढ़ रही है शिवलिंग की मोटाई*

*ग्वालियर/दमोह.* महादेव  भगवान शिव को लेकर कई प्राचीन कहानियां प्रचलित है और इनका जुड़ाव किसी न  किसी रूप में हमें अपने जीवन में मिलता ही है। श्रावण मास के पवित्र महीने  में आज हम आपको बताने वाले हैं एक ऐसे ही शिव मंदिर की कहानी, जिसे सुन आप  चौंक जाएंगे। यहां वह पुरानी मान्यता अब भी लोग काफी श्रद्धापूर्वक निभाते  हैं और लोगों की मनोकामना भी पूरी होती है। 

दमोह क्षेत्र से करीब 16 किमी  दूर विराजमान श्री जागेश्वरनाथ जी के मंदिर में एक खास मान्यता है। यहां  मंदिर के पीछे हाथ लगाने से लोगों की मनोकामना अवश्य पूरी होती है।

सदियों से ऐसा ही होता रहा है और  हर सावन यहां श्रद्धालुओं की भारी भीड़ भी जुटती है। इससे भी रोचक बात यह  है कि यहां मौजूद स्वंयभू शिवलिंग की मोटाई धीरे-धीरे बढ़ रही है।

----------


## Neelima

शहर  से 16 किमी दूर बांदकपुर में विराजमान श्री जागेश्वरनाथजी का मंदिर  बुंदेलखंड का प्रसिद्ध तीर्थ क्षेत्र है। यहां पर हमेशा ही देश के लग  प्रदेशों के दर्शनार्थी आते हैं। सावन माह में यहां आस्था और भक्ति का मेला  शुरू हो गया है। सावन के पहले सोमवार को यहां हजारों की संख्या में  पहुंचने वाले भक्त जागेश्वर महादेव का जलाभिषेक करते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

मंदिर  के प्रबंधक रामकृपाल पाठक के अनुसार श्री जागेश्वरनाथधाम एक सिद्धपीठ है।  यहां पर विराजमान भगवान शिवजी स्वयंभू शिवलिंग हैं। सन् १७११ में दीवान  बालाजी राव चांदोकर जिनका मुकाम दमोह शहर था।

----------


## Neelima

एक  समय वे अपने घोड़े पर यात्रा करते हुए यहां इमरती में स्नान के बाद जैसे  ही पूजा-पाठ में लीन हुए उसी समय उन्हें शिवजी ने दर्शन दिए और कहा कि  इमरती के पास जहां पर तुम्हारा घोड़ा बंधा है उस वटवक्ष के पास खुदाई करके  मुझे भूमि से ऊपर लाने का प्रयत्न करो।

----------


## Neelima

ध्यान टूटते  ही दीवानजी ने आश्चर्य भरे नेत्रों से जहां वटवृक्ष में घोड़ा बंधा है, उस  ओर दृष्टि डाली तो उनके आश्चर्य का ठिकाना न रहा। जब उन्होंने उस स्थान की  खुदाई की तो उन्होंने देखा कि एक काले भूरे पत्थर का शिवलिंग जमीन में दबा  है।

मजदूरों  को साथ लेकर उन्होंने स्वयंभू भगवान जागेश्वरनाथजी के शिवलिंग के आसपास  खुदाई प्रारंभ की, लेकिन 30 फीट गहराई तक खुदाई करने के बाद भी शिवलिंग का  अंत न पाने पर खुदाई रोक दी गई। इसके बाद आसपास दस-12 फीट की गहराई तक नींव  खोदकर मंदिर का निर्माण करवाया गया।

----------


## Neelima

*नरभक्षी बने चीनी, पी रहे हैं बेबी सूप*




दुनिया  कितनी विचित्र है, इस बात का अंदाजा इस बात से पता चल जाएगा कि चीन में  बेबी सूप पीने और खाने का बड़ा प्रचलन है। ऐसा चीनी क्यों करते हैं, उसका  पीछा विज्ञान अलग है। लेकिन सिओल टाइम्स की इस खबर ने पूरी दुनिया को झकझोर  दिया था। सोशल नेटवर्किग साइट पर इस खबर को लेकर काफी आलोचनाएं और कमेंट  किए गए।
अखबार और  वेबसाइट पर छपी तस्वीरों ने आग में घी डालने का काम ही किया। इसमें मानव  भ्रूण के सूप लोगों को बड़े चाव से पीते हुए बताया गया। चीन के दक्षिण  गुआंगडोंग प्रांत के एक कस्बे में परंपरानुसार हर्बल बेबी सूप पीने का चलन  बरसों से जारी है। माना जाता है कि यह सूप शरीर में स्टेमिना और सेक्स ताकत  को कई गुना बढ़ा देता है।

----------


## Neelima

एक चीनी दंपति ने अखबार को बताया कि उनकी पहले से ही दो बेटियां थीं। जब उन्हें पता चला कि उनका अगला बच्च लड़की ही है, उसे तुरंत गिराने का फैसला कर लिया। उस दौरान महिला को पांच महीने का गर्भ था।

----------


## Neelima

जन्म  के करीब और नेचुरल मृत नवजात बच्चों की कीमत दो हजार युआन (करीब बीस हजार  रुपए) है। वहीं, जो गर्भ में गिराए जाते हैं, उनके कुछ सौ युआन में कीमत  लगाई जाती है।

ऐसे  भी मां-बाप होते हैं, जो अपने मरे हुए बच्चों का सौदा नहीं करना चाहते, वे  बच्चे की नाल बेच देते हैं, जो उसके नाभि से जुड़ी होती है। एक स्थानीय  पत्रकार ने बताया कि लोग स्वास्थ्य की तरफ ध्यान देने के कारण और चीनी  सरकार की एक बच्च पॉलिसी के कारण इस तरह मामले सामने आ रहे हैं, जिन्होंने  अब लोकप्रियता हासिल कर ली है।

----------


## Neelima

इस जघन्य अपराध के बीच सबसे बड़ा तथ्य यह है कि ज्यादातर चीनी लोग मेल बेबी खरीदना पसंद करते हैं, जबकि गरीबी लोग अपने फीमेल बेबी को बेचने पर मजबूर हैं। मरे हुए शिशु ताइवान में 4300 रुपए में खरीदे जा सकते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

हांगकांग में भी अब इस मार्केट काफी जोर पकड़ लिया है। वीकली नेक्स्ट मैगजीन की एक रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक, मृत शिशु और भ्रूण चीन में स्वास्थ्य और सुंदरता के नए सप्लीमेंट हैं। न सिर्फ बच्चे की नाल को ब्यूटी औषधि का नया विकल्प माना जा रहा है, बल्कि गर्भपात होने वाले भ्रूण की बहुत मांग है। गुआंगडोंग प्रांत के अस्पतालों में इसका अवैध धंधा जोरों पर हैं

----------


## Neelima

मिस लियू एक ताइवानी बिजनेसमैन के यहां नौकर है। उसने मैगजीन को बताया कि सामुहिक भोज में मालिक के यहां आने वाले लोगों की यही मांग होती है। लियु मैगजीन के संवाददाता को उस जगह ले गई, जहां भ्रूण को पकाया जा रहा था।

मैगजीन ने सूप बनाने, भ्रूण को काटने आदि की पूरी प्रक्रिया देखी। मार्च 2003 में बींगयान गुआंगझी में पुलिस से 28 फीमेल बेबी से भरे ट्रक को सीज किया था। इनमें से सबसे ज्यादा उम्र का शिशु भी तीन महीने का था।

----------


## Neelima

सिओल टाइम्स के मुताबिक, इसका सबसे बड़ा कारण चीनी कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी का अमानवीय रवैया और मानवाधिकारों का उल्लंघन है। इस कारण चीनी समाज में नरभक्षण की मान्यताओं ने जन्म ले लिया।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

ये तो बहुत ही भयानक द्रश्य है जनाब <<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

इस करने वालों को कड़ी से कड़ी सजा मिलनी चाहियें जनाब >>>>>

----------


## Kamal Ji

ओ नीलिमा बहन ..... मेरा तो जी मचला रहा है,
आपने कैसे इन चित्रों को सेव किया होगा और कैसे यहाँ चित्र दिखाए होगे.
मैं आपके इस कार्य को सलाम  करता हूँ .
इतना मन कढा करने पर पर . थैंक्स या रेपो, या लायिक चित्रों के कारन नही कर पा रहा.
कहीं और........किसी अन्य  सूत्र पर....

----------


## Neelima

*विचित्र बीमारियाँ
*
*फिश ब्वॉय*

आठ साल के पान जियांगहांग की रातों की नींद उड़ चुकी है। चीन के वेनलिंग प्रांत में रहने वाले इस लड़के को फिश ब्वॉय के नाम से बुलाया जाता है। इसका पूरा शरीर जन्म से ही इचिटोसिस नामक गंभीर दुर्लभ बीमारी से ग्रस्त है। डॉक्टर्स के मुताबिक, यह अनुवांशिक बीमारी है। इस कारण पूरा शरीर दर्द करता है और खुजली भी होती है। त्वचा  मछलियों की तरह हो जाती है। हर साल इस रेयर बीमारी के साथ 16 हजार बच्चे पैदा होते हैं। 

*
*

----------


## Neelima

*उलटा देखना*

बोजना डानिलोविक दुनिया में सबसे अलग है। अपनी रेयर कंडीशन के कारण वह सब कुछ उलटा ही देखती है। 28 वर्षीय बोजना सर्बियन काउंसिल कर्मचारी काम के दौरान कम्प्यूटर मॉनिटर उलटा रखती है, फाइलों को उलटा करके पढ़ती है। इतना ही नहीं, अपने परिवार को छोड़कर उलटी टीवी देखती हैं। डॉक्टर्स का कहना है कि वह न्यूरोलॉजिकल सिंड्रोम से ग्रस्त है।

----------


## Neelima

*दो योनि वाली महिला*

हेजल जोन्स हमेशा आश्चर्य में रहती हैं। इसकी वजह है कि जैसे-जैसे वह जवान होती जा रही हैं, उन्हें पेट में ऐंठन और भारी मात्रा में पीरियड्स हो रहे हैं। इसका पता उन्हें जब लगा तो उनके होश उड़ गए। उन्हें दो वेजाइना (योनि) थीं। ऐसी अवस्था सिर्फ करोड़ों में से एक में होती है। हेजल को दो गर्भाशय और सर्विक्सेस हैं। माना जाता है कि वह कोख में दो ट्यूब के साथ पैदा हुई थी और इस कारण ऐसी अवस्था पैदा हुई।

----------


## Neelima

*खुद को मरा हुआ समझना*

एक ब्रिटिश व्यक्ति को लगता था कि वह मर चुका है, लेकिन वास्तव में वह जिंदा है। यह भी एक अजीब बीमारी का लक्षण है। वह बताता है कि कैसे उसने कई दिन अपने ही समाधि स्थल पर बिताए। ग्राहम नाम के व्यक्ति ने कोटार्डस सिंड्रोम से ग्रस्त होकर जिंदगी ने नौ साल खुद को मरा हुआ समझ कर बिताए। इस बीमारी में आदमी खुद को जॉम्बी समझता है।

----------


## Neelima

...क्योंकि वह हर 15 मिनट में खाती थी

हर कोई अपना वजन कम करना चाहता है, लेकिन लैजी वेलास्क्वेज के साथ ऐसा नहीं था। वह हर 15 मिनट में खाती थी ताकि जिंदा रह सके। ऑस्टिन, टेक्सास निवासी 21 वर्षीय लैजी अजीब-सी हालत में वजन को कम नहीं होना देना था। उसे दिन में थोड़ा- थोड़ा करके 60 बार खाना होता था। पांच से 8 हजार कैलोरी रोज खर्च होती थी। उसके जैसे दुनिया में सिर्फ तीन लोग हुए हैं। संभवत: उसे नियॉनटल प्रोगेरॉयड सिंन्ड्रोम था, जिस कारण उसका तेजी से वजन घटता था।

----------


## Neelima

*पहले बौना और बाद में सबसे लंबा*

एडम रैनर का जन्म 1899 में आस्ट्रिया के ग्रेज में हुआ। तथ्यों के मुताबिक, 18 साल का होने पर उसने प्रथम विश्व युद्ध में हिस्सा लिया था। उसकी लंबाई चार फीट, 6.3 इंच थी। 19 साल की उम्र में चार फीट, 8.3 इंच हो गई। इसी बीच, उसके पैरों का साइज काफी बड़ा हो गया।

----------


## Neelima

*प्रिजोरिया*

छोटी हेले ऑकिन्स गंभीर और रेयर कंडीशन प्रिजोरिया से पीड़ित थी। इस बीमारी में बच्चे बूढ़े हो जाते हैं। हेले भी 13 साल की थी, लेकिन बीमारी के कारण काफी बूढ़ी दिखती थी।

----------


## Neelima

*रोते हुए खून* 

20 साल की चिली देश की निवासी यारिट्जा आलिवो जब भी रोती थी, उसे आंसू की जगह खून निकलने लगता था। ऐसा दिन में कई बार होता था। इस रहस्यमयी बीमारी से  आंखों में जलन होती थी। हाल ही में डॉक्टर्स ने कहा है कि उसे शायद इन्फेक्शन के कारण ऐसी समस्या है। इसे हेमोलेक्रिया कहते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*रियल लाइफ बेंजामिन बटन भाई* 

ब्रैड पिट की मशहूर फिल्म क्यूरियस केस ऑफ बेंजामिन बटन के बारे में जानते ही होंगे, जिसमें मुख्य पात्र बूढ़ा पैदा होता है और लाइफ को पूरी तरह रिवर्स होकर जीता है। पूर्व कर्मचारी 42 वर्षीय माइकल क्लार्क होमलेस हैं और अब दस साल के बच्चे की तरह व्यवहार करते हैं। वहीं, उसका भाई मैथ्यू क्लार्क (39 साल) नौकरी छूटने के बाद उसी की तरह व्यवहार करते हैं। विशेषज्ञों के मुताबिक, उन्हें ल्यूकोडीस्ट्रोफी नामक बीमारी है।

----------


## Neelima

*सिर में बालों की जगह नाखून*शान्याना इसोम हाई स्कूल ग्रेजुएट है और उसे लॉ डिग्री चाहिए थी। उसके सपने उसी दिन से मिट्टी में मिलने लगे, जब उसे रहस्यमयी बीमारी ने घेर लिया। सितम्बर 2009 में स्टेरॉयड से एलर्जिक रिएक्शन हुआ, अस्थमा का अटैक आया। कुछ महीने में ही अजीब त्वचा रोग के कारण वह कमजोर हो गई। अगस्त 2012 में डॉक्टर्स ने जाना कि उसके प्रत्येक बाल से 12 गुना संख्या से स्किन सेल्स बनती हैं, जिससे उसकी स्किन सफोकेशन हो जाता है। इससे स्किन पर बाल के बजाय नाखून बन जाते हैं। डॉक्टर्स अभी भी इस समस्या को कम करने में लगे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*इस मंदिर में भक्तों के सामने ही देवी मां करती हैं चमत्कार*
*लखनऊ*. पूजा-पाठ से लेकर हर धार्मिक अनुष्ठान में नारियल का अपना ही महत्व होता है। बाराबंकी के मनोकामना सिद्ध मंदिर में बाकी मंदिरों की तरह माता को मिठाई या लड्डू का भोग नहीं चढ़ाया जाता है, यहां भक्त माता को सिर्फ नारियल का भोग चढ़ाते हैं। वही नारियल भक्तों में प्रसाद के रूप में बांटा जाता है।

इस चमत्कारी मंदिर में देवी मां अपने भक्तों को उनकी मुराद पूरी होने का संकेत देती है। यहां रोजाना सैकड़ो भक्त देवी मां के चरण में नारियल चढ़ाते है। जिस भक्त की मनोकामना पूरी होनी होती है, उसका नारियल माता के चरण में चटक जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

देवी मां, भक्त के मन की मुराद पूरी होने में कितना समय लगेगा ये भी संकेत देती है। जिस भक्त का नारियल जितने कम समय में चटकता है, उसकी मनोकामना उतनी ही जल्दी पूरी होती है।

भक्त अपने नारियल पर अपनी निशानी लगाकर देवी मां के चरण में चढ़ा देते हैं और फिर नारियल चटकने का इंतजार करते हैं। भक्त के मंदिर से जाने तक नारियल नहीं चटकता है तो वह अपना पता व फोन नंबर मंदिर की पुजारिन को दे जाता है। माता के चरण में रखा जिस भी भक्त का नारियल चटकता है उसे मंदिर की पुजारिन सूचना दे देती है।

----------


## Neelima

चटके हुये नारियल का एक हिस्सा देवी मां को भोग के रूप में चढ़ा कर बाकी का नारियल भक्त को प्रसाद के रूप में दे दिया जाता है। मनोकामना सिद्ध मंदिर में चढ़ावे का कोई रिवाज नहीं है। भक्त की मनोकामना पूरी होती है तो वह अपनी श्रद्धा से मंदिर में मूर्ति की स्थापना करता है और कुछ भक्त मंदिर में भण्डारा कराते है।

इस मंदिर के चमत्कार के बारे में सुनकर हैरानी हो रही होगी लेकिन ये बात सौ फीसदी सच है। इस मंदिर में आज तक देवी मां के चरण में चढ़ाया गया जिस किसी भी भक्त का नारियल चटका है। उसके मन की मुराद जरूर पूरी हुई है।

----------


## Neelima

मन में सच्ची श्रद्धा हो तो यहां सभी भक्तों के जख्मो पर देवी मां मलहम लगाती है। नौकरी-व्यापार से जुड़ी मनोकामना हो या फिर संतान, परिवार से जुड़ा दर्द हो।

देवी के इस मंदिर में भक्त कई प्रदेशों से नारियल चढ़ाने आते हैं। देवी माता के इस मंदिर में माता की मूर्ति के साथ-साथ कई अन्य देवी-देवताओं व संत पुरुषों की मूर्तियां भी विराजमान है।

चमत्कारों से भरे इस मंदिर के निर्माण के संदर्भ में मंदिर की पुजारिन की माने तो माता ने स्वयं उन्हें दर्शन देकर इस मंदिर की स्थापना करने का निर्देश दिया था।

----------


## Neelima

*दुनिया की सबसे अद्भुत और रहस्यमयी मस्जिद*

सीदी बशीर मस्जिद नाम से पहचानी जाने वाली यह मस्जिद सिर्फ गुजरात की खूबसूरती में ही चार चांद नहीं लगाती, बल्कि पूरी दुनिया में विख्यात है।

----------


## Neelima

अहमदाबाद स्थित सीदी बशीर मस्जिद, को झूलती मीनार कहा जाता है, क्योंकि यहां किसी भी एक मीनार को हिलाने पर दूसरी वाली अपने आप कुछ अंतराल पर हिलने लगती है। इसीलिए मस्जिद की मीनारों को झूलती मीनारें भी कहा जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

यह अजूबा इंजीनियर्स और आर्किटेक्ट की दुनिया को अचंभे में डाल देने के लिए काफी है। क्योंकि झूलती मीनारें आज भी रहस्य बनी हुई हैं। इन मीनारों के बारे में इंजीनियर्स अलग-अलग राय देते हैं, लेकिन वे इस आर्किटेक्ट का इसली रहस्य आज तक नहीं समझ सके हैं।

----------


## Neelima

इतना ही नहीं, ब्रितानी शासन काल में इस रहस्य को समझने के लिए ब्रिटेन से इंजीनियर्स बुलाए गए थे। मीनारों के आसपास खुदाई भी की गई थी, लेकिन सारी कोशिशें बेकार ही रहीं।

----------


## Neelima

आपको जानकार आश्चर्य होगा कि अनेकों बार भूकंप के झटकों से यहां की जमीन हिली, लेकिन ये मीनारें जस की तस खड़ी रहीं।

----------


## Neelima

रानी रूपमती मस्जिद

----------


## Neelima

*रानी सिप्री मस्जिद*

यह मस्जिद अहमदाबाद के दक्षिण में स्थित है। इसका निर्माण ई.स. 1514 में महमूद बेगडा की पत्नी रानी सिप्री द्वारा करवाया गया था।

रानी सिप्री मस्जिद

----------


## Neelima

*जामा मस्जिद*

जामा मस्जिद गुजरात में अहमदाबाद शहर की सबसे पुरानी मस्जिदों में से एक है। इसका निर्माण ई.स. 1424 में बादशाह अहमद शाह ने करवाया था। इस समय यह भारत की सबसे बड़ी मस्जिद थी।

----------


## Neelima

*सीदी सैयद मस्जिद*

अहमदाबाद में स्थित इस मस्जिद की खासियत यह है कि इसके मुख्य दरवाजे पर एक विशाल जाली बनी हुई है। यह जाली एक विशाल पत्थर को तराश कर बनाई गई है।

----------


## Neelima

*ऐसी रहस्यमयी पहेलियां, जिनका रहस्य ‘विज्ञान’ अब तक न सुलझा सका...*
*अहमदाबाद।* देश का गुजरात राज्य विविधताओं से परिपूर्ण है और अपने विशिष्ट भौगोलिक स्थानों के लिए विश्व विख्यात है। इसीलिए यहां आने वाले पर्यटकों की संख्या भी अन्य राज्यों से अधिक ही है। यहां कई स्थल तो अब भी ऐसे हैं, जिनकी रहस्यमयी गुत्थी वैज्ञानिक भी आज तक सुलझा नहीं सके हैं।

हालांकि विज्ञान इनके लिए अपनी-अपनी राय देता है, लेकिन अमुक लोग इसके पीछे ईश्वरीय शक्ति ही मानते हैं, क्योंकि इनके साथ कई धार्मिक मान्यताएं भी जुड़ी हुई हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*तुलसीश्याम :*

प्रसिद्ध एशियाटिक लायंस के जंगल ‘गिर’ की यात्रा के समय आप इस रहस्यमयी स्थल का मुआयना कर सकते हैं। तुलसीश्याम नामक यह जगह पहले गरम पानी के सोते के लिए प्रसिद्ध थी, लेकिन अब इससे और एक नया रहस्य जुड़ गया है। तुलसीश्याम से मात्र 3 किमी दूर एक ढलवां सड़क है। इसकी खासियत यह है कि अगर ढाल पर आप अपना वाहन बंद कर लुढ़काना शुरू कर दें तो आपका वाहन नीचे आने की बजाय ऊपर की ओर आने लगता है। इतना ही नहीं, अगर इस ढाल पर आप पानी गिरा दें तो वह भी नीचे आने की बजाय ऊपर की ओर चढ़ने लगता है।
अब यह ढलवां सड़क इतनी प्रसिद्ध हो चुकी है कि यहां सैलानियों का हर समय तांता लगा रहता है।

----------


## Neelima

*काला डुंगर :*

यह कच्छ की सबसे ऊंची जगह है। तुलसीश्याम की तरह यह स्थल भी अचरज से परिपूर्ण है। यहां से गुजरने वाली सड़क की खासियत यह है कि ढाल से उतरते समय अचानक ही रफ्तार बढ़ जाती है। इतना ही नहीं ढाल चढ़ते समय भी वाहन की रफ्तार बढ़ जाती है। आमतौर पर ढाल चढ़ते समय काफी परेशानी होती है, लेकिन इस रहस्यमयी जगह का मामला ठीक इसके विपरीत है।

----------


## Neelima

*जादुई पत्थर :*

अमरेली जिले के बाबरा शहर से मात्र 7 किमी दूर करियाणा गांव में एक पहाड़ी आकषर्ण का केंद्र हैं। इस पहाड़ी ही खासियत यह है कि यहां कई पत्थर ऐसे हैं, जिनमें से झालर बजने जैसी आवाज आती है। इस पहाड़ी पर ग्रेनाइट के पत्थर काफी मात्रा में हैं। अब तक इन पत्थरों का रहस्य भी सुलझाया नहीं जा सका है।

इन पत्थरों के साथ एक धार्मिक मान्यता भी जुड़ी हुई है कि प्राचीन समय में यहां एक बार स्वामीनारायण भगवान आए थे। कहा जाता है कि पूजा-अर्चना के समय उन्होंने यहां के पत्थरों का घंटी के रूप में उपयोग किया था।

----------


## Neelima

*नगारिया पत्थर :*

जूनागढ़ स्थित पवित्र गिरनार के बगल में दातार पर्वत के नगरिया पत्थर श्रद्धालुओं के आकषर्ण का केंद्र हैं। इन पत्थरों की विशेषता यह है कि इन पर ठोकर मारते ही नगाड़े बजने की आवाज आती है। दातार पर्वत गिरनार के दक्षिण में जूनागढ़ से मात्र 2 किमी की दूरी पर स्थित है।

----------


## Neelima

*कुंड :*

तुलसीश्याम में स्थित एक कुंड भी आकषर्ण का केंद्र है। यह तीर्थधाम कुदरती सौंदर्य के लिए प्रसिद्ध है। इस कुंड की खासियत यह है कि यह हर समय पानी से भरा रहता है और हर समय इसका पानी गर्म रहता है। इस तीर्थस्थल से भगवान विष्णु की पौराणिक कथा जुड़ी हुई है।

----------


## Neelima

*टुवा-टींबा :*

गोधरा से लगभग 15 किमी दूर स्थित टुवा-टींबा प्रवासियों के लिए आकषर्ण का केंद्र है। यहां भी गर्म पानी का एक कुंड स्थित है। यहां के गर्म पानी से स्नान करने का धार्मिक महत्व है। पौराणिक कथा के अनुसार पांडव और भगवान राम ने इस स्थल की यात्रा की थी। ऐसा भी कहा जाता है कि भगवान राम ने संत सूरदास के उपचार हेतु गरम पानी के लिए यह जमीन अपने तीर से भेद दी थी, जिसमें से गर्म पानी का सोता निकला था। सैकड़ों सालों से इस कुंड से गर्म पानी निकल रहा है।

----------


## ashwanimale

शानदार सूत्र है नीलिमा जी 
एक साथ इन अद्भुत जानकारियों को एक साथ पढ़ना मेरी मजबूरी बन गई 
ये सभी पोस्ट अच्छी है 
पर अभी और पोस्ट पढ़ने का मन हो रहा था

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> अहमदाबाद स्थित सीदी बशीर मस्जिद, को झूलती मीनार कहा जाता है, क्योंकि यहां किसी भी एक मीनार को हिलाने पर दूसरी वाली अपने आप कुछ अंतराल पर हिलने लगती है। इसीलिए मस्जिद की मीनारों को झूलती मीनारें भी कहा जाता है।


ये मस्जिद बहुत ही अद्भुत और रहस्यमयी लग रही है|

----------


## Neelima

> ये मस्जिद बहुत ही अद्भुत और रहस्यमयी लग रही है|


Thanks...................................

----------


## Neelima

> शानदार सूत्र है नीलिमा जी 
> एक साथ इन अद्भुत जानकारियों को एक साथ पढ़ना मेरी मजबूरी बन गई 
> ये सभी पोस्ट अच्छी है 
> पर अभी और पोस्ट पढ़ने का मन हो रहा था


Thanks ...............................

----------


## Neelima

*गंदे और घिनौने ब्यूटी ट्रीटमेंट्स: खूबसूरती बढ़ाने के लिए*
खूबसूरती किस महिला को पसंद नहीं है हर औरत की चाहत होती है कि वह इतनी खूबसूरत नजर आए कि वह हर जगह अलग ही नजर आए। हर जगह हर पार्टी में वह सेंटर ऑफ अट्रेक्शन हो।

इसके लिए तरह-तरह के ब्यूटी ट्रीटमेंट वे लेती हैं। लेकिन क्या आप यकीन करेंगे पेशाब और सांप का जहर और बैलों के शुक्राणु तक यूज करती हैं दुनिया की महिलाएं अपनी सुंदरता बढ़ाने के लिए।

----------


## Neelima

*यूरिन थेरैपी*
ग्रीक और रोमन काल में खुद की पेशाब से उपचार करने के प्रमाण मिलते हैं और आज भी दांतों की सेहत और यंग दिखने के लिए खुद की पेशाब का प्रयोग कई जगह महिलाएं कर रही हैं और इससे खूबसूरती पाने का दावा करती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*सांड के शुक्राणुओं से हेयर केयर*
सांड या बैल के स्पर्म से हेयर केयर ट्रीटमेंट भी होता है। माना जाता है कि बालों की केटेरा रूट को मजबूत बनाने में और बालों को सिल्की और स्मूद लुक देने के लिए भी यह अच्छा होता है।

----------


## Neelima

*फिश पेडिक्योर*
सॉफ्ट और स्मूद पैर के लिए इस तरह का पेडिक्योर करवाया जाता है और इसके तहत पैरों को मछलियों से भरे एक टैंक में डाला जाता है। इसमें गेरा रुफ फिश होती हैं, जो आपके पैरों की डेड स्किन को खाती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*चॉकलेट बॉडी डिप*
आजकल महिलाएं विदेशों में अपने शररी को डीटॉक्सीफाई करने और स्मूद बनाने के लिए चॉकलेट व्रेप का सहारा भी ले रही हैं। हालांकि इसके पीछे कोई साइंटिफिक लॉजिक नहीं है फिर भी  महिलाएं चॉकलेट से शरीर को तर कर इस तरह का ट्रीटमेंट स्किन ब्यूटी के लिए लेती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*बटर मसाज*
इथोपिया में त्वचा को टाइट और खूबसूरत करने के लिए बटर मसाज का ट्रेंड भी है। सिर से पैर तक इस तरह की मसाज करवाई जाती है। पूरे शरीर पर महिलाओं को इस ट्रीटमेंट में बटर चुपड़ दिया जाता है और वे तब तक वहां से नहीं उठ सकतीं जब की यह बटर उनकी बॉडी पर मेल्ट न हो जाए। योनी की समसल्स को टाइट करने के लिए भी प्रैगनेंसी के बाद वहां औरते इससे मसाज करती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*बट फेशियल*
अमेरिका में चेहरों के ही नितंबों का भी फेशियल किया जाता है ताकि वे टोंड रहें।

----------


## Neelima

*ब्रेस्ट मिल्क बनी साबुन*
अभी तक मां का दूध बच्चों की सेहत के लिए अच्छा माना जाता था, लेकिन अब ब्रेस्ट मिल्क से साबुन भी बन रही है। इस तरह की साबुन को त्वचा के लिए कोमल और मुलायम करने वाली माना जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*फायर कपिंग*
फायर कपिंग से माना जाता है कि त्वचा का रक्त संचार उम्दा होता है। इसलिए इस ट्रीटमेंट को करवाया जाता है। इसके तहत स्किन पर एल्कोहल में डूबी कॉटन बॉल को सुलगाया जाता है और कप के अंदर रखा जाता है और कप को त्वचा पर रखकर त्वचा में रक्त संचार को बढिय़ा बनाने के लिए सेंक किया जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*स्नेक वेनम क्रीम*
इस क्रीम का नाम है स्नेक वेनोम क्रीम इसमें जहर जैसा एक्टिव तत्व होता है, जो त्वचा को जवां रखता है।

----------


## Neelima

स्नेक मसाज 
इजरायल में स्नेक मसाज भी औरतें करवाती हैं और पीठ के दर्द से निजात पाने के लिए भी इसे अच्छा माना जाता है, ये मसाज ऐसे सांपों से करवाया जाता है, जो जहरीले नहीं होते।

----------


## Neelima

*बीयर से स्नान* 
पश्चिमी बोहेमिया, कजाक में महिलाएं रिलेक्स होने के लिए बीयर से स्नान करती हैं, ताकि पार्टी-शार्टी में जाने पर कूल और खूबसूरत लगें। बीयर से त्वचा को विटामिन बी भी मिलता है और हाई ब्लड प्रेशर के लिए भी इस तरह के बीयर स्नान को वहां तवज्जो दी जाती है।

----------


## Neelima

*बाला जी के इस मंदिर में नारियल बांधने से सभी इच्छाएं होती हैं पूरी*
*राजस्थान में एक ऐसा मंदिर हैं जहाँ नारियल  बांधने से हर इच्छा पूरी हो जाती है। खुद गुजरात के मुख्यमंत्री नरेन्द्र मोदी से लेकर बॉलीवुड स्टार अजय देवगन तक यहाँ शीश नवाने आते हैं। यह मंदिर है चूरू जिले का सालासर बालाजी का मंदिर। इस मंदिर की कहानी बड़ी रोचक है।* 


सीकर के रावराजा देवीसिंह जी के संतान नहीं थी। वे पुत्र गोद लेने के लिए बलारां जा रहे थे। इसी दौरान ढोलास गांव के पास एक विशाल वृक्ष की डाल नीचे झुकी हुई थी। यहां मोहनदासजी के गुरुभाई गरीबदासजी कुटिया बनाकर रहते थे। हाथी पर सवार रावराजा को जब यहां से निकलने में असुविधा हुई तो उन्होंने उसे कटवाने का आदेश दिया लेकिन गरीबदासजी ने रावराजा को उसी रास्ते से निकलने को कहा। जब राजा वहां से निकल रहे थे तो पेड़ की शाखा अपने आप ऊंची हो गई। यह चमत्कार देख देवीसिंहजी ने गरीबदासजी को प्रणाम कर संतान सुख नहीं होने की बात बताई।

----------


## Neelima

गरीबदासजी ने उन्हें भक्त मोहनदासजी के पास जाने को कहा। मोहनदासजी ने मंदिर में स्थित जालवृक्ष में नारियल बांधने को कहा। मनोकामना पूरी होने पर संवत 1844 में देवीसिंह जी अपने पुत्र लक्ष्मणसिंह को सालासर लेकर आए और यहां उनका मुंडन संस्कार किया। उन्होंने मंदिर भवन का विस्तार करवाया।

----------


## Neelima

सन् 1754 में नागौर के आसोटा गांव के घिंटोला शाखा के एक जाट कृषक खेत जोत  रहे थे। इसी दौरान हल के फाल (अग्र भाग) से एक शिलामय मूर्ति जमीन से बाहर  निकल आई। उन्होंने इस ओर ध्यान नहीं दिया।

----------


## Neelima

फलस्वरूप उनके पेट में भयंकर पीड़ा होने लगी। वे एक पेड़ के नीचे सो गए। उन्होंने अपनी पत्नी को सारी कथा सुनाई। पत्नी ने शिलामय मूर्ति को श्रद्धापूर्वक एक पेड़ के नीचे विराजमान किया और बाजरे के चूरमे का भोग लगाकर पूजन किया। ऐसा करते ही कृषक ठीक हो गया।

----------


## Neelima

जब इस घटना के बारे में आसोटा के ठाकुर सालमसिंह को पता चला तो वे कृषक के खेत में मूर्ति के दर्शन के लिए आए। सालमसिंह उस शिलामय प्रतिमा को अपने साथ महल में ले गए।

----------


## Neelima

वहां उन्हें स्वप्न में हनुमानजी ने दर्शन दिए और इस मूर्ति को सालासर में मोहनदासजी के पास भेज देने का आदेश दिया। सवेरा होते ही उन्होंने बैलगाड़ी में मूर्ति को सालासर के लिए विदा कर दिया। 

PHOTO :  सालासर बालाजी मंदिर में रखी प्राचीन बैलगाड़ी।

----------


## Neelima

उसी रात भक्त मोहनदास जी को भी हनुमानजी ने दर्शन दिए। उन्होंने भक्त से कहा तुम्हे दिए गए वचनानुसार आसोटा ठाकुर सालमसिंह की उपस्थिति में मैं मूर्तरूप में तुम्हारे पास आ रहा हूं। तुम धोरों पर मुझे स्थापित कर देना। मोहनदासजी ने ग्रामवासियों को स्वप्न की बात बताई और उन्हें साथ ले हनुमानजी की मूर्ति की अगुवानी में निकल गए। पावोलाब तालाब के पास भक्त और भगवान का मिलन हुआ। इसके बाद बैल सालासर की ओर चले। मोहनदासजी ने कहा- जहां बैल चलते-चलते थक कर रुक जाए, वहीं मूर्ति की स्थापना करनी है। वर्तमान मंदिर स्थल पर बैल रुक गए। आज से ठीक 258 साल पहले यहां संवत 1811 में श्रावण शुक्ला नवमी शनिवार को श्री हनुमानजी की मूर्ति की स्थापना जुलियासर के ठाकुर जोरावर सिंह की मौजूदगी में की गई। जालमसिंह ने उस बुंगला (छोटा मंदिर) बनाने के लिए 5 रुपए दिए।

----------


## Neelima

सालासर निवासी पंडित सुखराम जी के पूर्वज रैवासा ठाकुर के पौरोहित्यकर्म करते थे। इनका विवाह सीकर के रुल्याणी गांव निवासी पं. लच्छीरामजी की पुत्री कान्ही के साथ हुआ। कान्ही के एक पुत्र थे जिनका नाम उदयरामजी था। पांच वर्ष बाद ही सुखरामजी का निधन हो गया। लच्छीरामजी के छह पुत्रों और एक पुत्री में सबसे छोटे थे मोहनदासजी। ये बचपन से ही हनुमानजी के भक्त थे। मोहनदासजी बहन कान्ही के साथ सालासर आकर आराधना करने लगे। कुछ दिनों बाद ही कान्हीं के बेटे उदयरामजी का विवाह नागौर के रताउ में कर दिया गया। पुजारी इन्ही उदयरामजी के वंशज हैं। भक्त मोहनदासजी आजीवन ब्रह्मचारी रहकर हनुमानजी की आराधना में लीन हो गए। एक बार कान्ही के घर साधुवेश में आए हनुमानजी ने मोहनदासजी की इच्छानुसार सालासर में ही बिराजने का वरदान दिया।

----------


## Neelima

*पचास वर्ष पूर्व हुई थी अंजनी माता मंदिर की स्थापना* 

सालासर बालाजी मंदिर से पूर्व दिशा की ओर दो किलोमीटर दूरी पर अंजनी माता का मंदिर है। कमलकिशोर पुजारी ने बताया कि इसकी स्थापना लक्ष्मणगढ़ निवासी पं. पन्नारामजी भजनी ने की थी। इनके पिता पंडित जानकीलाल ने भक्त प्रवर मोहनदासजी की समाधि स्मारक पर निरंतर तपस्या की थी। पन्नाराम जी जुलियासर मार्ग पर कुटिया बना कर अंजनी माता की आराधना करने लगे। मातेश्वरी की कृपा से पचास वर्ष पूर्व संवत 2020 में ज्येष्ठ बदी पंचमी सोमवार 13 मई 1963 को रावराजा कल्याण सिंह ने यहां मंदिर निर्माण करवाया। यह मंदिर सीकर जिले की परिधि में तो सालासर बालाजी का मंदिर चूरू जिले में है।

----------


## Neelima

सालासर धाम का विस्तार 28 बीघा जमीन पर है। मुख्य मंदिर ही दो हजार से ज्यादा वर्गगज पर बना हुआ है। मेले व अन्य प्रबंधन से जुड़ा पूरा खर्चा मंदिर ही वहन करता है। भक्तों से मिलने वाले चढ़ावे का उपयोग गांव में स्ट्रीट लाइट, सड़क जैसे कामों में भी होता है।
31 बरस पहले बाबा के दरबार में मेले के दौरान पांच से सात हजार श्रद्धालुओं की भीड़ लाइन में जुटती थी। 1982 से अब तक के सफर में बहुत कुछ बदल गया।
अब मेले में दर्शन की कतारों में औसत 75 हजार भक्तों की भीड़ होती है। वाहन तो गिने चुने होते थे। तय समय पर कुछ बस आती। इसलिए लोग उन्हीं बसों से लौटते, जिसके लिए शाम तक करना पड़ता था इंतजार। धर्मशाला बमुश्किल पांच-सात और मंदिर की तरफ से रजाई व अन्य बिस्तर उपलब्ध होते। 1986 के आसपास स्थानीय लोग दर्शन के लिए ज्यादा आते। 1994 तक बाबा की देशभर में ऐसी ख्याति फैली कि पांच से बढ़कर 20 हजार भक्त आने लगे। इसी साल रेलिंग लगाने की शुरुआत हुई। इससे पहले रेलिंग की जगह बांस की लकडिय़ां उपयोग में लेते और एक-एक करके निकालते। 

वक्त ने ऐसी करवट बदली कि छह हजार की आबादी वाला गांव 25 हजार का हो गया है। चार हजार लोग हर दिन रोजगार के लिए आते हैं और स्थाई रोजगार तो सैकड़ों को मिला है। पहले भादवा व बैशाख का मेला होता और अब हनुमान जयंती व शरद पूर्णिमा की महिमा बढ़ गई है। 


1982 से पहले पुजारी परिवार व्यवस्था देखता था। इसी साल हनुमान सेवा समिति का गठन किया। यह समिति गांव के विकास में मदद करती है।

----------


## Neelima

*अजब-गजब गर्भनिरोधक*
हाल ही में अमेरिका से एक चौंकाने वाली खबर आई थी, जिसमें बताया गया कि वहां बच्चों की चाह खत्म हो रही है। फेडरल गवर्नमेंट की ताजा रिपोर्ट में अमेरिका में अब तक की सबसे कम जन्म दर आंकी गई। इसके गिरने के पीछे मंदी और आर्थिक स्थिति को सबसे बड़ा कारण माना है।


वहीं, भारत के बारे में कहा जाता है कि उसकी जनसंख्या ही भविष्य में उसकी ताकत बनेगी। चीन में भी अब एक बच्चा प्रणाली पर ढील दिए जाने की बात की जा रही है। खैर, इन सब बातों के बीच आज हम उन अजीबो-गरीब नुस्खों पर चर्चा करेंगे, जिनसे गर्भ को ठहरने बचाया जा सकता है। ध्यान रखिएगा, हम यहां परंपरागत गर्भ निरोधक जैसे कंडोम, कॉपर-टी, गर्भ निरोधक दवाएं आदि पर चर्चा नहीं कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*मगरमच्छ का गोबर*

1850 ईसा पूर्व प्राचीन मिस्र में गर्भ निरोधक का बड़ा ही विचित्र तरीका देखने का मिलता है। इसमें बताया गया है कि कैसे एक तरह की रबड़ की थैली या कोई चीज वेजाइना में रखी जाती थी, ताकि स्पर्म को अंदर जाने से रोका जा सका। इसे मगरमच्छ के गोबर, शहद, सोडियम काबरेनेट से बनाया जाता था। इस गोबर में थोड़े क्षारीय गुण होते है, जो आज के शुक्राणुनाशक में हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*नेवले का अंडकोष*

मध्यकाल की कुछ सभ्यताएं एक अजीब ही तरीके से बच्चों के जन्म पर रोक लगा सकती थीं। वहां जांघों के आसपास नेवले का अंडकोष बांधा जाता था। एक मिथ के अनुसार यदि नेवले से दो अंडकोष लेकर बांधे गए तो महिला के जांघों पर भी इसे बांधा जाता था। साथ ही, उसके साथ नेवले की हड्डी भी बांधी जाती थी। फिर वह कभी भी बच्चा पैदा करने के काबिल नहीं होती थी। हालांकि, इसे आज पूरी तरह से बकवास कहा जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*मर्करी (पारा)*

चीनी महिलाएं हजारों साल पहले गर्भनिरोधक के रूप में मर्करी पीती थीं। यह ख़तरनाक तरीका था। इस जानलेवा गर्भनिरोधक का इस्तेमाल प्राचीन चीन में रखैलों को बांझ बनाए रखने के लिए किया जाता था। इससे किडनी फेल, ब्रेन डैमेज और मौत तक हो जाया करती थी।

----------


## Neelima

*पीसी हुई चाय और ऊदबिलाव का अंडकोष*

16वीं सदी में कनाडा में गर्भनिरोधक के लिए बीवर (ऊदबिलाव) के गोबर और पिसी हुई चाय का इस्तेमाल किया जाता था। हालांकि, इसके फायदे के बारे में अभी तक कोई स्पष्ट प्रमाण नहीं मिला।

----------


## Neelima

*पशु आंत*

दुनिया का सबसे पुराना कंडोम सुअर की आंत से बनता था। इसे इस्तेमाल करने से पहले गर्म दूध में डाला जाता था, जिससे यह मुलायम हो जाए। कुछ इतिहासकार दावा करते हैं कि यह मानव सभ्यता का पहला कंडोम है। इसे प्राचीन मिस्र के देवता जियूस और यूरोपा के बेटे किंग मिनोस ने बनाया था, यानी करीब तीन हजार साल पहले। 
यह भी कहा जाता है कंडोम के लिए बकरी के मूत्राशय का भी इस्तेमाल किया जाता रहा है। हालांकि, सबसे पुराना कंडोम 1642 में इंग्लैंड में मिला था।

----------


## Neelima

*लोहार की दुकान का पानी* 

दूसरी सदी के मशहूर गायनेकोलॉजिस्ट सोरानस ने बताया था कि लोहार की दुकान में मिलने वाला पानी, जिसमें वह अपने लोहे का ठंडा करता है, पिया जाए तो महिलाएं गर्भ की चिंता से मुक्त हो सकती है। हालांकि, कोई प्रमाण न होने के बावजूद कई महिलाओं ने इसे अपनाया। प्रथम विश्वयुद्ध के दौरान महिलाएं, जो फैक्ट्रियों में काम करती थीं, ऐसा करती थीं। इससे उन्हें न्यूरोलॉजिकल समस्या, किडनी फेल्योर, कोमा के साथ और मौत भी झेलना पड़ी।

----------


## Neelima

*अफीम डायाफ्राम*

प्राचीन सुमात्रा महिलाएं अफीम की फली का उपयोग डायाफ्राम के रूप में करती थीं।

----------


## Neelima

*खजूर, बबूल और शहद* 

 गर्भनिरोधक के रूप में दुनिया का पहला नुस्खा 1550 ई. पू. में ईजाद किया गया। मिस्र से पैपीरस शीट पर बबूल, खजूर और शहद के साथ एक नया नुस्खा टैम्पोन ढूंढा गया, जो कारगर भी था। टैम्पोन इसलिए कारगर था, क्योंकि बबूल लेक्टिक एसिड में उबाल लाने का काम करता था। यह शुक्राणुनाशक है।

----------


## Neelima

*कोला और दूसरे काबरेनेटेड ड्रिंक्स*

1950-60 के दशक में कोका कोला गर्भनिरोधक का सबसे पारंपरिक तरीका था। अक्टूबर 2008 में हार्वर्ड में आईजी नोबल अवॉर्ड कोका कोला को बर्थ कंट्रोल के लिए दिया गया। हार्वर्ड स्कूल ऑफ मेडिकल ने कोला पर पर बर्थ कंट्रोल को लेकर शोध किया था। 

इसमें कोला के साथ स्पर्म मिलाकर देखा गया तो पता चला कि डाइट कोक एक मिनट में सारे स्पर्म को खत्म कर देता है। ऐसा कारबोनिक एसिड के कारण होता है।

----------


## Neelima

*लेमन डायाफ्राम*

लेमन यानी नीबू  का उपयोग 1700 में कारगार बर्थ कंट्रोल में किया जाता था। इसका शेप का डायाफ्राम की तरह इस्तेमाल में लिया जाता था और इसमें साइट्रस एसिड सभी स्पर्म का खात्मा कर देता था। लेमन जूस वेजाइना के टिशु को काफी नुकसान पहुंचाता है। इसलिए नीबू का इस्तेमाल कोई समझदारी भरा फैसला नहीं था।

----------


## Neelima

*महंत के अद्भुत चमत्कार से प्रकट हुए शेषनाग!*
*वाराणसी.* बीते नागपंचमी को काशी के अस्सी स्थित रामजानकी मठ के महंत राजकुमार दास ने अद्भुत चमत्कार करके दिखाया है। इसे देखकर हर कोई हैरान रह गया। उनके मुताबिक उन्होंने मंत्रों की शक्ति से 20 हजार साल पुराने विषैले नागराजों को प्रकट किया था। महंत का यह करनामा आपने आप में अद्भुत था। इतना ही नहीं महंत दास का ये भी दावा है कि नागलोक से आए इन नागों में 18 मणिधारी नाग भी हैं। 

मठ महंत के इस अविश्वसनीय चमत्कार को देखने के लिए भक्तों की भीड़ उमड़ गई। बढ़ती भीड़ को देख महंत ने नागों के दर्शन के लिए बहुत ज्यादा अनुमति नहीं दी थी। उनका कहना है कि कई नाग ऐसे थे जो बिल्कुल सिल्वर कलर के थे, तो कई बिल्कुल ब्लैक और गोल्डन कलर के थे। कुछ नागों के तो मूंछ और दाढ़ी भी दिखाई पड़ रही थी।

----------


## Neelima

महंत राजकुमार दास का दावा हैं कि ये नागदेवता कहीं से पकड़े नहीं गए हैं बल्कि दुनिया में दूसरी बार तप और मंत्रों की शक्ति पर उन्हें धरती पर बुलाया गया है। महंत के इस अद्भुत चमत्कार को देख भक्त महादेव की कृपा ही मान रहे हैं। इस पूरी प्रक्रियां को मंडल बताते है। 

रामजानकी मठ के महंत राजकुमार दास अपने आप को पंजाबी भगवान के शिष्य बताते हैं। महंत राजकुमार दास का कहना है कि 108 नागदेवों को छः सालों तक तप और मंत्र की शक्ति से नागराजो के मंडल का आह्वान किया गया है। उनका कहना है कि इन नागों कि आयु पांच हजार साल से बीस हजार साल तक होती है।

----------


## Neelima

उनका कहना है कि मंडल ऐसी प्रक्रिया है जिसमें प्रभु से आज्ञा लेने के बाद घोर तपस्या करना पड़ता है। मंडल में 108 नाग ही आह्वान के दौरान बुलाये जा सकते है। पृथ्वी पर गुरु महराज ने सैकड़ों साल पहले ऐसा किया था। ये दूसरी बार है जब इतनी आयु के नाग एक साथ धरती पर अवतरित हुए है।

----------


## Neelima

कैसे हुआ यह चमत्कार महंत राजकुमार दास मंत्र पढ़कर अनाज के दाने डालते थे और आश्रम में रखे गुलाब की पंखुड़ियों से भरे एक बड़े से भगोने में एक के बाद एक नाग देवता प्रकट  होते चले गए।

----------


## Neelima

मंत्रों के प्रभाव के चलते प्रकट हिए 108 नाग महंत की बातों को आज्ञाकारी शिष्य की तरह मान रहे थे। उन जहरिले नागों की फुफकार से महंत भयभीत नहीं होते थे। नागों ने उनको कई बार डस भी लिया लेकिन आह्वान करने वाले महंत जी के ऊपर इसका कोई असर नहीं हुआ।

----------


## Neelima

जहरिले नागों के देखते ही अच्छे अचेछों के पसीने छुट जाते है डसना तो दूर की बात है। महंत दास का विश्वास अटल था जो उन नागों के डसने के बाद भी कोई असर नहीं होता था। उनका मानना है की यह वर्षों की तपस्या और साधना का फल है। महंत जी का कहना है कि मणिधारी नाग धरती पर नहीं है वो सिर्फ आह्वान पर आये है।

----------


## Neelima

महंत राजकुमार दास शिव की महिमा और गुरु की कृपा बताते है। उनका कहना है कि इन जहरीले नागों को दुनिया में हर कोई नहीं संभाल सकता ये मंत्रों के प्रभाव से ही इतना शांत है। साइंस की बात पूछने पर महंत जी ने बताया कि भगवान शिव से बड़ा साइंटिस्ट कोई नही है।

----------


## Neelima

आदिकाल से ही साधना और मंत्रो की शक्ति को विज्ञान जानता है। महंत राजकुमार दास ने बताया कि हजारों वर्ष पुराने नागों में तीन नागदेव अमरनाथ से आये है तो कुछ नाग दिव्य लोक से कठिन तप से आए है।

----------


## Neelima

महंत ने नागों के इस अदभुत चमत्कार में पूरे बीस मिनट का आह्वान था। शिव भक्त महंत का कहना है कि सारे नागों को जंगल में छोड़ दिया जाएगा जहा से वो खुद ब खुद अदृश्य हो जाएंगे। मंडल प्रकिया से मंत्रोंका जाप करके इन्हें  ज्यादा समय तक  बाहर नहीं रखा जा सकता।

----------


## Neelima

ताज्जुब की बात ये थी कि जहरीले दुर्लभ नाग मानों महंत जी की एक एक बात समझ रहे थे। कुछ नागों को अपने सामने रखकर राजकुमार दास जी भी कहते वो नाग वही करते थे।

----------


## Neelima

महराज का आदेश हुआ कुण्डली लगाओ नाग गोल होकर कुण्डली लगा लेते महराज का आदेश होता मुंह के पास आकर बात करो तो नागदेव फुंकार मारकर मानो बात कर रहे हो।

----------


## Neelima

दो सालों तक बिना जल के भ्रमण करने वाले ये नाग भोजन भी ग्रहण नहीं करते बल्कि वायु पर रहते है। श्रद्धालु मीणा का कहना है कि उन्होंने ऐसा कही आजतक नहीं देखा 108 नाग वो भी दिखने में अद्भुत है।

----------


## Neelima

राजकोट के हितेश भाई का कहना है कि यह आस्था का विषय है जो विज्ञान से कही परे है। इस चमत्कार को देखने के लिए लोगों का भरी हुजूम उमड़ा था। महंत के इस अदभुत मंत्र शक्ति  का चमत्कार जिसने भी अपनी आंखों से वह आश्चर्यचकित रह गया।

----------


## Neelima

*जिंदा रहने के लिए खानी पड़ीं साथियों की लाशें*
क्या कभी कोई इंसान इतना वहशी हो सकता है कि अपने साथी की लाश ही खा जाए। शायद नहीं लेकिन मजबूरी इंसान से जो न कराए वह कम है। स्पोर्ट्स वर्ल्ड में एक हादसा ऐसा भी हुआ है जिसके बाद खिलाड़ियों को जिंदा रहने के लिए अपने साथियों की लाश तक खानी पड़ी थीं। 

लेकिन यह हादसा दो खिलाड़ियों की हैरतअंगेज दास्तान भी है जिन्होंने एक सच्चे खिलाड़ी की तरह अंत तक हार न मानने वाले जज्बे को दिखाते हुए न सिर्फ खुद मौत को मात दी बल्कि 14 लोगों की जिंदगी भी बचा ली थी। 

जरा सोचिए कितना भयावह होगा वो मंजर जब खिलाड़ियों को साथियों की लाश के टुकड़े-टुकड़े करना पड़ा होगा

----------


## Neelima

यह दर्दनाक हादसा हुआ था 13  अक्टूबर 1972 को और इसका शिकार हुई थी उरुग्वे के ओल्ड क्रिश्चियन क्लब की रग्बी टीम। टीम को चिली के सैंटियागो में मैच खेलना था।

----------


## Neelima

उरुग्वे एयरफोर्स का एयरक्राफ्ट टीम के खिलाड़ियों व अधिकारियों के साथ उनके परिवार व मित्रों को लेकर एंडीज पर्वत के ऊपर से गुजर रहा था। मौसम खराब था और पायलट को संभावित खतरा नजर आने लगा था।

----------


## Neelima

करीब 14 हजार फीट की ऊंचाई पर पायलट अपनी पोजीशन मिसजज कर गया और एक ही पल में एयरक्राफ्ट एंडीज पर्वत की एक चोटी से टकरा गया। जो एयरक्राफ्ट कुछ देर पहले हवा से बातें कर रहा था दूसरे ही पल धू-ध मर जलता एंडीज पर्वत में गुम हो गया।

----------


## Neelima

इस भयावह हादसे में 18 लोगों की मौत हो गई। बाकी 27 लोग जैसे तैसे बच तो गए लेकिन एंडीज की हाड़ कपकपा देने वाली बर्फ के बीच जिंदगी उनके लिए मौत से बदतर साबित हो रही थी। न खाने को कुछ और दूर-दूर तक सिर्फ बर्फ ही बर्फ।

----------


## Neelima

हादसे की जानकारी मिलते ही उरुग्वे की सरकार ने सक्रियता दिखाई और रेस्क्यू ऑपरेशन शुरू किया गया लेकिन इस ऑपररेशन पर भारी पड़ रही थी एंडीज का खौफनाक रूप। इधर विकट स्थिति में मौत एक के बाद एक शिकार करती जा रही थी।

----------


## Neelima

एंडीज की बर्फ बचे हुए लोगों को गला रही थी। शरीर निढाल हो चुके थे कोई रास्ता नहीं दिखा तो इन लोगों ने अपने साथियों की लाश के टुकड़े कर ही खाना शुरू कर दिया।

----------


## Neelima

एक झटके में आई मौत से बचे ये लोग अब असहनीय अंत की ओर बढ़ रहे थे। हादसे के 60 दिन बीत चुके थे। मदद की कोई उम्मीद दिखाई नहीं दी तो इस बदनसीबों में शामिल दो खिलाड़ियों नैन्डो पैरेडो और रॉबटरे केनेसा ने जिंदगी से हार मानने की ठानी।

----------


## Neelima

पैरेडो और केनेसा ने गजब का साहस दिखाते हुए 12 दिनों तक ट्रैकिंग की। अंत तक हार न मानने का एक खिलाड़ी वाला जज्बा दोनों के काम आया और आखिर दोनों एंडीज पर्वत को हराते हुए चिली के आबादी वाले क्षेत्र तक पहुंच गए जहां दोनों ने रेस्क्यू टीम को अपने साथियों की लोकेशन बताई।

----------


## Neelima

इस तरह इन दोनों खिलाड़ियों ने तो जिंदगी की जंग जीत ही ली साथ ही अपने साथियों के लिए भी ये वरदान साबित हुए। हालाकि रेस्क्यू टीम जब पैरेडो और कैनेसा के साथियों के पास पहुंची तब तक 27 में से 11 लोग और दम तोड़ चुके थे।

----------


## Neelima

इस पूरे हादसे में हीरो बनकर सामने आए उस रोबटरे केनेसा उस समय रग्बी खिलाड़ी के साथ मेडिकल स्टूडेंट भी थे। अब यह खिलाड़ी जिदंगी की जंग जीत मशहूर डॉक्टर बन चुका है।

----------


## Neelima

वहीं इस हादसे में अपनी मां और बहन को खोकर 16 लोगों की जान बचाने वाले पैरोडा अब उरुग्वे की मशहूर टेलीविजन हस्ती हैं। हादसे के 72 दिनों बाद 16 लोगों का बचना भी किसी चमत्कार से कम नहीं माना जा रहा था। पैरोडो ने इस पूरे हादसे और अपने संघर्ष को एक किताब की शक्ल भी दी है।

----------


## Neelima

इस भयावह घटना पर पियर्स पॉल रीड ने 1974 में एक किताब अलाइव लिखी थी जिस पर 1993 में निर्देशक फ्रेंक मार्शल ने फिल्म भी बनाई थी।

----------


## Neelima

करीब दस साल पहले डॉ केनेसा इस घटना में बचे दो अन्य साथियों के साथ पहुंच कर मौत को मात देने के अपने कारनामे का जश्न मनाया था।

----------


## Neelima

हादसे में बचे लोग सालों बाद एक साथ हुए तो इस तरह दिया पोज

----------


## Neelima

ये हैं पाकिस्तान के सबसे मशहूर मंदिर, जहां सिर झुकाते हैं हर धर्म को लोग

----------


## Neelima

*कटास राज मंदिर, चकवाल (लाहौर)*

पाकिस्तान के पंजाब के चकवाल में स्थित कटास राज मंदिर की अपनी महिमा है। यह भगवान शिव का मंदिर है। कहा जाता है कि यह मंदिर महाभारतकाल से अस्तित्व में था। पांडवों ने राज्य से निर्वासन के दौरान यहां कुछ समय बिताया था। कहा तो यह भी जाता है कि माता सती के वियोग में शिव इतना रोए कि उनके आंसुओं से नदी बह गई।

----------


## Neelima

*गोरखनाथ मंदिर, पेशावर* 

हिंदुओं का ऐतिहासिक गोरखनाथ मंदिर पेशावार हाई कोर्ट के आदेश से छह दशकों बाद नवंबर 2011 में दोबारा खोला गया।

----------


## Neelima

*हिंगलाज मंदिर* 

बलूचिस्तान के हिंगोल नेशनल पार्क में देवी सती का शक्ति पीठ है। इसे हिंगलाज मंदिर और नानी मंदिर कहा जाता है। कहते हैं कि सती की मृत्यु से नाराज भगवान शिव ने यहीं तांडव खत्म किया था। एक मान्यता यह भी है कि रावण को मारने के बाद राम ने यहां तपस्या की थी।

----------


## Neelima

*श्रीवरुण देव मंदिर, मनोरा कैंट, कराची*

160 साल पुराना यह मंदिर अपनी स्थापत्य कला के लिए मशहूर है। 1947 में बंटवारे के बाद इस मंदिर पर भूमाफिया का अवैध रूप से कब्जा हो गया था। 2007 में पाकिस्तान हिंदू काउंसिल ने इस बंद पड़े और क्षतिग्रस्त मंदिर को फिर से तैयार करने का फैसला किया। जून 2007 में इसका नियंत्रण पीएचसी को मिल गया।

----------


## Neelima

*शारदा देवी मंदिर पीओके* 

सरस्वती को समर्पित यह मंदिर लाइन ऑफ कंट्रोल (एलओसी) नीलम घाटी पर स्थित है। यह पाकिस्तान अधिकृत कश्मीर में है। कहा जाता है कि आदिशंकर यहां से यात्रा करते हुए निकले थे।

----------


## Neelima

*स्वामी नारायण मंदिर, कराची*

32, 306 स्क्वायर क्षेत्र में फैला यह मंदिर कराची की शान हुआ करता था। यह एमए जिन्ना रोड पर स्थित है। अप्रैल 2004 में मंदिर ने अपनी 150वीं सालगिरह मनाई थी। इस मंदिर में सभी धर्मों के लोग आते हैं। मंदिर में बनी धर्मशाला में लोगों के ठहरने की व्यवस्था है।

----------


## Neelima

*स्वामी नारायण मंदिर, कराची।*

----------


## Neelima

*पंचमुखी हनुमान मंदिर, कराची*

हनुमान के पांच सिर वाली मूर्ति का मंदिर भी कराची के शॉल्जर बाजार में बना है। हालांकि, इस मंदिर को जीर्णोद्धार की सख्त जरूरत है।

----------


## Neelima

*पंचमुखी हनुमान मंदिर, कराची।*

----------


## Neelima

*साधु बेला मंदिर*

सिंध प्रांत के सुक्कुर में बाबा बनखंडी महाराज 1823 में आए थे। उन्होंने मेनाक परभात को एक मंदिर के लिए चुना। आठवें गद्दीनशीं बाबा बनखंडी महाराज की मृत्यु के बाद संत हरनाम दास ने इस मंदिर का निर्माण 1889 में कराया। यह महिलाओं और पुरुषों के लिए पूजा करने की अलग-अलग व्यवस्था है। यहां होने वाला भंडारा पूरे पाकिस्तान में मशहूर है।

----------


## .jaguar.

क्या बात है ,पाकिस्तान में भी काफी मंदिर हैं ,जानकर अच्छा लगा

----------


## Neelima

*मां की मूर्ति करती है मदिरापान!*
*इंदौर।* आज तक आपने उज्जैन के मदिरापान करने वाले भगवान कालभैरव के बारे में तो खूब सुना होगा, लेकिन आप में से शायद ही कोई जानता होगा कि मां का एक मंदिर ऐसा भी है, जहां माता की मूर्ति मदिरापान करती है।हम आपको लेकर चलते हैं एक ऐसे मंदिर में जहां माता को प्रसाद के रूप में मदिरा चढ़ाई जाती है। मदिरा का प्रसाद भक्तों के सामने ही चढ़ाया जाता है और मूर्ति के होठों से लगाते ही प्याले में से शराब गायब हो जाती है।

----------


## Neelima

माता कवलका नाम से प्रसिद्ध यह मंदिर रतलाम शहर से लगभग 32 किमी की दूरी पर ग्राम सातरुंडा की ऊंची टेकरी पर स्थित है। मां की यह चमत्कारी मूर्ति ग्राम सातरुंडा की ऊंची टेकरी पर मां कवलका के रूप में विराजमान हैं। सालों से यह मंदिर भक्तों की आस्था का केंद्र रहा है। दूर-दूर से श्रद्धालु यहां मां के चमत्कारी रूप के दर्शन करने और मुरादें मांगने आते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

मंदिर में मां कवलका, मां काली, काल भैरव और भगवान भोलेनाथ की प्रतिमा विराजित हैं। इस मंदिर की विशेषता यह है कि यहां स्थित मां कवलका, मां काली और काल भैरव की मूर्तियां मदिरापान करती हैं। भक्तजन मां को प्रसन्न करने के लिए मदिरा का भोग लगाते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

इन मूर्तियों के होठों से मदिरा का प्याला लगते ही प्याले में से मदिरा गायब हो जाती है और यह सब कुछ भक्तों के सामने ही होता है।

----------


## Neelima

माता के प्रसाद के रूप में भक्तों को बोतल में शेष रह गई मदिरा दी जाती है। अपनी मनोवांछित मन्नत के पूरी होने पर कुछ भक्त माता की टेकरी पर नंगे पैर चढ़ाई करते हैं तो कुछ पशुबलि देते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

हरियाली अमावस्या और नवरात्रि में यहां भक्तों की अपार भीड़ माता के दर्शन के लिए जुट जाती है। कुछ लोग बाहरी हवा या भूत-प्रेत से छुटकारा पाने के लिए भी माता के दरबार पर अर्जी लगाते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

यहां के पुजारी का कहना है कि यह मंदिर लगभग 300 वर्ष पुराना है। यहां स्थित माता की मूर्ति बड़ी ही चमत्कारी है। पुजारी का दावा है कि यह मूर्ति मदिरापान करती है। दूर-दूर से श्रद्धालु यहां मां के चमत्कारी रूप के दर्शन करने और माँ से अपनी मुराद मांगने आते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

मंदिर के ऊंची टेकरी पर स्थित होने के कारण यहां तक पहुंचने के लिए भक्तों को पैदल ही चढ़ाई करनी पड़ती है।

----------


## Neelima

*सबसे प्राचीन सूर्य मंदिर*
*इंदौर।* समूचे देश में आपको विभिन्न देवी देवताओं के मंदिर मिलेंगे, लेकिन सूर्य मंदिर बहुत कम मिलेंगे। देश में कुछ स्थल ऐसे हैं जो अपने शानदार शिल्प और सूर्य मंदिरों के लिए ही जाने जाते हैं मगर यह बात कम ही लोग जानते हैं कि विश्व के अतिप्राचीन सूर्य मंदिरों में से एक मंदिर इस शहर में भी स्थापित है। इस शहर के बारे में एक और खास बात है, वो यह कि यहां राजा रात नहीं बिताते। राजाओं को डर था कि यदि उन्होंने एक रात यहां बिताई तो उनसे उनका राज-पाठ छिन जाएगा।

----------


## Neelima

इसी सूर्य अर्थात कालप्रिय देव के मंदिर को कालांतर में कालियादेह कहा गया। बाद में इसमें अनेक राजाओं और सुल्तानों ने अपने अनुसार निर्माण करवाया और इसे कालियादेह महल के नाम से पहचाना जाने लगा।

----------


## Neelima

यह भगवान महाकालेश्वर के नगर उज्जैन के बाहरी क्षेत्र भैरवगढ़ से करीब 3 मील दूर उत्तर क्षेत्र में स्थित है।
इस क्षेत्र को आज भी ध्यान से देखने पर सूर्य मंदिर के अतिप्राचीन अवशेष दिखलाई पड़ते हैं। यह स्थल अत्यंत ही रमणीय है। बारिश के समय यहां के प्राकृतिक सौंदर्य की छटा ही कुछ अलग होती है।

----------


## Neelima

इस स्थापत्य के समीप शिप्रा दो भागों में ऐसे विभक्त हो जाती है जैसे शिप्रा ने इस राजप्रासाद को अपनी बाहों में समेट रखा हो। दरअसल यहां से शिप्रा को नहर रूप में निकालकर एक द्वीप पर राजप्रासाद बनाया गया।

----------


## Neelima

उज्जैन और इससे एक पुरानी किंवदंती जुड़ी हुई है कि उज्जैन के एक ही राजा है और वो हैं महाकाल। यहां मान्यता है कि महाकाल के अलावा यदि किसी दूसरे राजा ने उज्जैन में एक रात भी गुजारी तो उसका संपूर्ण राजपाट समाप्त हो जाएगा। इसी किवदंती के कारण सिंधिया राजघराने के राजाओं ने अपने रहने के लिए उज्जैन की सीमा के बाहर कालियादेह पैलेस का पुनर्निमाण करवाया था।

----------


## Neelima

*नासिर ने दिया महल का रूप*
इतिहासविदों का मानना है कि तवारीख शाही के अनुसार 1418 ईं में नसीरुद्दीन खिलजी ने इस स्थान को महल का स्वरूप प्रदान किया। शिप्रा की नहर से सेतु, कुंड, निर्झर, छतरियों और बड़े बड़े स्नानागार बनाए गए। यह स्थान इतना सुंदर है कि शेरशाह सूरी, अकबर, जहांगीर यहां आकर सुकून का अनुभव करते थे। यहां की दीवारों पर इन सम्राटों के लेख भी उत्कीर्ण हैं। तुजुक जहांगीरी में तो इसका वर्णन भी पाया जाता है। इस कालियादेह महल का गुंबद पारसी वास्तुकला का उदाहरण है।

----------


## Neelima

राजा-महाराजाओं के काल में सिंधिया घराने के राजा ही नहीं बल्कि अन्य राज्यों से आने वाले राजा या उंचे ओहदेदार भी अवंतिका (उज्जैन का पुराना नाम) में रात नहीं बिताते थे। कहा जाता है जब से उज्जैन शहर पर सिंधिया घराने की राजशाही काबिज हुई तब ही से यहां राजाओं ने रात नहीं बिताई।

----------


## Neelima

मराठों के शासनकाल में इस क्षेत्र में पुर्ननिर्माण किया गया। जिसमें महल और अन्य शिल्पों पर भी जीर्णोद्धार कार्य किया गया। राजमाता स्व. विजयाराजे सिंधिया ने यहां फिर से सूर्य मंदिर की प्रतिष्ठा की।

----------


## Neelima

सिंधिया राजघराने के राजा पहले भोर में ही उज्जैन आते और महाकाल के दर्शन के बाद राजकार्य निपटा कर रात होने से पहले ही उज्जैन की परिधि से बाहर चले जाते थे। जब यह सिलसिला राजकार्य में बाधा डालने लगा तब कालियादेह पैलेस का निर्माण कराया गया।

----------


## Neelima

सर्वसुविधा युक्त इस महल में पानी की खास व्यवस्था कराई गई। महल के सामने ही जलकुंड है। साथ ही महल के अंदर ही सिंधिया घराने के अराध्य भगवान सूर्य का मंदिर भी है।यह वही प्राचीन सूर्य मंदिर है, जिसका पुनर्निमाण राजमाता विजयाराजे सिंधिया ने करवाया था।

----------


## Neelima

पैलेस के बनने के बाद राजा दिन-भर तो उज्जैन में राजकार्य में लगे रहते लेकिन दिन ढ़लते ही कालियादेह पैलेस की ओर लौट लेते। आजादी के बाद न तो राजा रहे न ही राजवाड़े लेकिन ऐसा नहीं कि इस किंवदंती का अंत हो गया हो।

----------


## Neelima

वर्तमान में भी बड़े सरकारी ओहदेदार और मंत्री उज्जैन में रात नहीं बिताते। शहर का सरकारी सर्किट हाऊस भी महाकाल के सम्मान में शहर सीमा से बाहर बनाया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

महाकाल की सेवा करने वाले पुजारियों का दावा है कि हर बड़ा ओहदेदार व्यक्ति, व्यापारी या मंत्री जो भी उज्जैन की परिसीमा से होकर गुजरता है सबसे पहले महाकाल के सामने ही नतमस्तक होता है। सुबह की भस्मआरती में सिर झुकाने के बाद ही अपने कार्यों का संपादन करता है।

----------


## Neelima

*जन्माष्टमी पर 5057 साल बाद दुर्लभ संयोग*

ज्योतिष के जानकारों के मुताबिक 5057 साल बाद जन्म अष्टमी पर तिथि, वार, नक्षत्र व ग्रहों के अद्भुत मेल का ऐसा संयोग बना है जो श्रीकृष्ण जन्म के समय द्वापर युग में बना था।

----------


## Neelima

इस लिहाज से इस बार की जन्माष्टमी विशेष फलदायी होगी। पं. रामदत्त मिश्र थरा वाले के अनुसार इससे पहले सन 1932 और 2000 में भी बुधवार के दिन जन्म अष्टमी पड़ी थी। उस समय तिथि और नक्षत्र का मेल नहीं था लेकिन इस बार नक्षत्र, दिन, तिथि, लग्न सभी एक साथ विद्यमान रहेंगे। अष्टमी तिथि सूर्योदय से होने के कारण वैष्णव और शैव संप्रदाय इस पर्व को एक ही दिन मनाएंगे।

----------


## Neelima

पं. मिश्र के अनुसार गीता में श्री कृष्ण का जन्म भाद्रपद मास, कृष्ण पक्ष, अष्टम तिथि, बुधवार, रोहिणी नक्षत्र एवं वृषभ के चंद्रमा की मध्य रात्रि में होना बताया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

28 अगस्त को भी अष्टमी तिथि पूरे दिन व रात रहेगी। दिन भी बुधवार का है तथा दोपहर 12.50 बजे से रोहिणी नक्षत्र प्रारंभ हो जाएगा। चंद्रमा उच्च राशि वृषभ में रहेगा।

----------


## .jaguar.

सप्तम भाव में मंगल दाम्पत्य पर भारी




ब्रrावैवर्त पुराण के अनुसार भगवान ने वाराहावतार लिया व हिरण्याक्ष द्वारा चुराई गई पृथ्वी का उद्धार हिरण्याक्ष को मार कर किया। पृथ्वी देवी ने प्रसन्नतापूर्वक भगवान को पति के रूप में वरण किया। भगवान विष्णु पृथ्वी के साथ एक वर्ष तक एकांत में रहे। इस संयोग से मंगल ग्रह की उत्पत्ति हुई। मंगल एक पापी और क्रूर ग्रह हैं। इन्हें भूमिपुत्र, कुज आदि नामों से भी पुकारा जाता है। कुज का अर्थ होता है कु अर्थात् खराब या पापी और "ज" अर्थात् जन्मा हुआ, अर्थात् पाप से जन्मा हुआ।
इसके अतिरिक्त मंगल दाम्पत्य, धैर्य, साहस, ऊर्जा और उत्तेजना का प्रतिनिधित्व करते हैं। मंगल का विचार वर-कन्या की लग्न कुण्डली दोनों से करना चाहिए। ज्योतिष शास्त्रों में शुभ ग्रहों की स्थिति और पाप ग्रहों की दृष्टि अच्छी मानी नहीं गई है। विशेष कर वैवाहिक जीवन हेतु सप्तम और अष्टम भावों में मंगल की स्थिति और इन भावों पर उनकी दृष्टि हो तो इन दोषों के परिहार की संभावना तलाश करनी चाहिए। सप्तम भाव जीवन साथी का स्थान है, इस भाव में स्थित मंगल पति और पत्नी के सुख को नष्ट करते हैं। अष्टम भाव गुदा और लिंग-योनि का है अत: इस भाव में मंगल की अवस्थिति से रोग की संभावना रहती है।

----------


## .jaguar.

किसी स्त्री या पुरूष की कुंडली के 1, 4, 7, 8 और 12वें में से किसी एक में मंगल हों तो उसका प्रभाव उसके जीवन साथी से संबंधित किसी न किसी क्षेत्र पर अवश्य प़डता है। दक्षिण भारत के कुछ विद्वानों के मतानुसार द्वितीय घर में भी मंगल रहने से मंगल दोष होता है क्योंकि द्वितीय घर पति या पत्नी का अष्टम अर्थात् दोनों की आयु का घर होता है। इस भाव से परिवार सुख का विचार भी किया जाता है। परिणामत: ऎसा व्यक्ति अपने जीवन साथी के अधिकारों का बलपूर्वक हनन करता है। ऎसे में उसे मानसिक और दैहिक पी़डा होना स्वाभाविक है, जिससे उसका जीवन तनावग्रस्त और कष्टकारक होकर नारकीय हो जाता है। ऎसी çस्त्रयां या पुरूष अपने ह्वदय में छिपी वेदना को कब तक दबा कर रखेंक् कभी न कभी सागर सा गंभीर मन भी व्यथित होकर हलचल कर उठता है अत: भावातिरेक में वह व्यक्ति जैसे ही अपनी पी़डा को व्यक्त करता है तो मंगल से दूषित व्यक्ति सरल, सरस और भावपूर्ण भाषा शैली का उपयोग करने की अपेक्षा पीç़डत व्यक्ति के मन को और अधिक प्रताç़डत करता है। इस प्रकार पति, पत्नी में सभ्यता, शिष्टता और विनम्रता में कमी आने लगती है, जिसकी परिणति वैवाहिक जीवन में कुटता के रूप में होती है।

----------


## .jaguar.

यदि वर और कन्या दोनों का मंगल समान हो, या कोई अन्य पाप ग्रह मंगल के समान स्थित हो, तो उस स्थिति में विवाह शुभ होता है और दोनों की दीर्घायु तथा पुत्र आदि संतान सुखों में वृद्धि करने वाला हो सकता है। ""चंद्रमा मनसो जात:""। यजुर्वेद के अनुसार चन्द्रमा मन के कारक ग्रह हैं तथा शुक्र रति का प्रतिनिधित्व करते हैं। कुछ ग्रंथकारों ने चन्द्रमा और शुक्र से भी मांगलिक दोष का विचार करने का आग्रह किया है क्योंकि चन्द्रमा मन के तथा शुक्र स्त्री कारक ग्रह माने गये हैं। चन्द्र से चतुर्थ भाव में मंगल होने से जातक सुखहीन तथा दरिद्र होता है और स्त्री की आयु पति की अपेक्षा कम होती है। इसी भांति चन्द्र से सप्तम मंगल हों, तो उस मनुष्य की स्त्री दु:शीला, कटु स्वभाव की एवं अप्रियवादिनी होती है। श्री मंत्रेश्वरकृत फलदीपिका के अनुसार भी चन्द्र और शुक्र से सप्तमस्थ मंगल दोष के कुछ फल बताए गए हैं: 
1. जातक वर या कन्या की विवाह देर से होना। 
2. जातक की आयु कम होना। 
3. पति-पत्नी की आपस में तकरार होना। 
4. दोनों का आपस में मतभेद होना। 
5. दोनों में संबंध विच्छेद होना। 
6. नौकरी या व्यवसाय के चलते एक दूसरे से दूर रहना।

----------


## .jaguar.

फलित ग्रंथों में अनेक स्थलों पर चन्द्र और शुक्र से भी 1, 4, 7, 8 इत्यादि स्थानों पर मंगल की स्थिति अशुभ मानी गयी है। मांगलिक दोष के संबंध में यहाँ यह बात उल्लेखनीय है कि प्राचीन संहिता और जातक ग्रंथों तथा मुहूर्त ग्रंथों में वर-कन्या की कुण्डलियों में ग्रह स्थितियों के मिलान, विशेष कर मांगलिक दोष की भयोत्पादक भ्रामक स्थिति के बारे में वर्णन नहीं मिलता है। मांगलिक शब्द का अर्थ, मंगलमय न होकर, मंगल ग्रह से उत्पन्न दोष हो गया। अच्छे-भले संबंध, बनने से पहले ही टूट जाते हैं। मांगलिक दोष का निर्णय करना इतना सरल एवं स्थूल नहीं है कि मात्र पहले, चौथे, सातवें, आठवें तथा बारहवें भाव में मंगल की उपस्थिति से उसका निर्णय कर दिया जाए। वास्तविकता यही है कि अधिकतर प्रसंगों में मांगलिक दोष का निर्णय स्थूलता के आधार पर किया जा रहा है। वैवाहिक जीवन से संबंधित इस सामान्य सिद्धांत को स्थूल रूप में ग्रहण कर लेने से ब़डी भ्रमपूर्ण और विचित्र स्थिति उत्पन्न हो गयी है। वैवाहिक मेलापक में अन्य पाप ग्रह विस्मृत हो गये। आजकल अधिसंख्य ज्योतिषी भाई ल़डके-ल़डकी के नक्षत्रों पर आधारित गुण मिलान के उपरांत स्थूल रूप से निर्मित जन्म कुण्डलियों के मिलान का निर्णय मांगलिक योग के आधार पर ही करते हैं। मांगलिक दोष संबंधी अल्प ज्ञान और गलत धारणाओं के कारण ही बहुत से सुयोग्य ल़डकियों और ल़डकों का विवाह नहीं हो पाता अथवा कई बार विलंब से बेमेल विवाह हो जाता है।

----------


## .jaguar.

कई बार तथाकथित मांगलिक दोष के दोषारोपण के फलस्वरूप ल़डके या ल़डकी के माता-पिता को व्यक्ति की वास्तविक जन्मपत्रिका, या जन्म समय आदि को छिपाते हुए भी पाया गया है। भारतीय ज्योतिष के आधार पुरूष महर्षि पाराशर ने अपने ग्रंथ "वृहतपाराशर होराशास्त्र" में मंगल दोष का कोई उल्लेख नहीं किया है और उन्होंने ही क्यों, उनके अतिरिक्त भी अन्य ज्योतिष युग पुरूषों तथा प्रवर्तकों, तथा बैद्यनाथ, कल्याण वर्मा आदि ने मंगल दोष, अथवा मांगलिक दोष नाम से किसी योग का विचार नहीं दिया है, फिर भी यह तथ्य निर्विवादित है कि मंगल नैसर्गिक रूप से पाप ग्रह हैं। स्त्री जातक के विचार में पाराशर जी का कथन है कि : लग्ने व्यये वापि सप्तमे वाष्टमे कुजे। शुभदृगयोग हीने च पतिं हन्तिं न संशय।। पहले, चौथे, सातवें, आठवें तथा बारहवें भावों में शुभ दृष्टि विहीन मंगल पतिहंता होते हैं। वर्तमान में प्रचलित श्लोक में पाराशर जी के श्लोक दूसरी पंक्ति के "शुभदृययोग हीने" का कहीं कोई उल्लेख ही नहीं है। इन भावों में स्थित मंगल पर किसी शुभ ग्रह की दृष्टि हो, अथवा न हो, मांगलिक दोष मान लिया जाता है। वर की कुंडली में मंगल दोष वधू के लिए तथा वधू की कुंडली में वर के लिए हानिप्रद होता है। मंगल दोष कब होगा, कब नहीं, इसका कोई उल्लेख नहीं किया जाता, यद्यपि, पंचांगकर्ता, इन वचनों की पुष्टि हेतु, निम्न श्लोक का उल्लेख कर दिया करते हैं: लग्ने व्यये च पाताले जामित्रेचाष्टमे कुजे। कन्याभृर्त विनाशाय भर्ता पत्नी विनाशकृत।। वराहमिहिर ने स्त्रीजातकाध्याय के श्लोक 9 में सप्तम भाव में पाप ग्रहों की स्थिति को वैधव्यकारक बताया है। इनके मतानुसार सप्तमस्थ मंगल स्थिति बाल्यकाल में वैधव्यकारक है यह कथन युक्तियुक्त है। सामान्य नियम है कि अशुभ ग्रह जिस भाव में बैठते हैं, उसी की हानि करते हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

सप्तम स्थान पति/पत्नी का स्थान है अत: इस भाव में स्थित अति पाप ग्रह पति/पत्नी के लिए घातक माना जाता है। वर्तमान में बाल विवाह वैधानिक रूप से प्रतिबंधित है तो इसका अर्थ अल्प समय में वैधव्य प्राप्त होना, अथवा संबंध विच्छेद लिया जा सकता है। इसी अध्याय के आगे श्लोक 14 में तो वे स्पष्ट रूप से अष्टमस्थ मंगल को वैधव्यकारक कहते हैं। जातक पारिजातकार, वैैद्यनाथ दैवज्ञ के मतानुसार लग्न से सप्तम में समस्त पाप ग्रह हों तो स्त्री वैधव्य प्राप्त करती है, अर्थात् वैद्यनाथ सप्तम भाव में केवल मंगल की उपस्थिति को वैधव्यकारक नहीं मानते। लगभग सभी फलित ग्रंथों के अनुसार स्त्री जातक की कुण्डली में सप्तम भाव में स्थित सभी ग्रह, भले ही वे पाप ग्रह हों, शुभ-अशुभ फलदायक होते हैं। अंतर इतना है कि अशुभ अधिक पाप फल करते हैं तथा शुभ ग्रह कम पाप फल देते हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

जातक पारिजात में स्पष्ट रूप से कहा गया है कि पाप ग्रह स्वराशिस्थ, शुभ वर्गस्थ, शुभ ग्रह से दृष्ट होकर अपनी दृष्टि से उतना पाप फल नहीं करता, जितना नीचस्थ, शत्रु राशिस्थ या पाप दृष्टि में होने पर कर सकता है। मांगलिक दोष आंकलन की प्रचलित परिपाटी में तो इस सिद्धांत का अनुसरण होता है। सप्तम या अष्टम में मंगल आदि पाप ग्रह स्वराशि, मूल त्रिकोण राशि में हों, तब भी क्या अशुभ फलकारक होंगेक् सप्तम स्थान में मंगल रूचक योग क्या ऎसे में निष्फल हो जाएगाक् अष्टम भाव में शनि आयुकारक होते हैं। यदि इन पाप ग्रहों पर शुभ ग्रहों की दृष्टि हो, ये ग्रहों के नवांश में हों, शुभ वर्गो में हों, तो क्या तब भी अशुभ फलकारक होंगेक् यदि इन परिस्थितियों में भी पाप ग्रहों को अशुभ फलदायक मानें, फलदीपिकाकार मंत्रेश्वर का स्पष्ट मत है: "पापोùपि स्वगृहं गत:शुभकर:", यानि पाप ग्रह भी अपने घर में शुभ फल प्रदान करता है अत: आवश्यक रूप से, किसी भी भाव पर विचार करते समय, उस भाव का, स्वामी का, भाव स्थित ग्रहों का, भाव पर दृष्टि डाल रहे ग्रहों का, भावेश के साथ स्थित ग्रहों का, भावेश को देखने वाले ग्रहों का, भावकारक ग्रहों के साथ स्थित ग्रहों का संपूर्ण विचार करने के उपरांत ही शुभ फल अनुभव कराने में समर्थ होते हैं। अच्छे भाव का विचार लग्न तथा विचारणीय भाव दोनों से ही किया जाना चाहिए। ज्योतिष सिद्धांतों के अनुसार अशुभ ग्रह जिस भाव में बैठते हैं, उसी की हानि करते हैं

----------


## .jaguar.

अत: भावी वर या वधू की कुण्डली में लग्न भाव (शरीर), सुख भाव (चतुर्थ भाव), दाम्पत्य भाव (सप्तम भाव), आयु भाव (अष्टम भाव) तथा शैय्या सुख भाव (द्वादश भाव) में पाप ग्रहों की स्थिति दाम्पत्य जीवन के लिए दु:खद कही गयी है। अष्टम भाव से वैधव्य, लग्न से शरीर सुख, सप्तम से सौभाग्य तथा पंचम से संतानोत्पत्ति का विचार होता है। लग्नस्थ पाप ग्रह शरीर को रोगी करते हैं। वे शरीर के लिए कष्टकारक होते हैं। अष्टम भाव पति/पत्नी का मारक स्थान है। इस स्थान में पाप ग्रहों का होना आयु के लिए हानिकारक है।

----------


## .jaguar.

ज्योतिष नियमों के अनुसार मंगल की दृष्टि विच्छेदक मानी जाती है। प्रथम, चतुर्थ तथा द्वादश स्थानों में स्थित मंगल की दृष्टि, सप्तम भाव पर प़डने के कारण वैवाहिक सुख में बाधक मानी जाती है। वराहमिहिर के मतानुसार अष्टम स्थान पाप विमुक्त हो कर ही विवाह के लिए मंगलकारी होता है। इसी तर्क के अनुसार दक्षिण भारत में द्वितीय स्थानस्थ मंगल को मांगलिक दोषकारक माना जाता है। कल्याण वर्मा सारावली में सप्तम भावगत शनि तथा मंगल को दांपत्यनाशक मानते हैं। मंगल स्थिति द्वादश भाव को भी उन्होंने विवाह सुखनाशक कहा है।

----------


## .jaguar.

मांगलिक दोष के शुभाशुभ प्रभाव का निर्णय करते समय मिलान संबंधी अन्य मह�वपूर्ण त�वों को भी ध्यान में रखना चाहिए, जैसे मांगलिक दोष संबंधी शास्त्रोक्त परिहार वाक्य, गुणों की अल्पता, या बहुलता, सप्तम, द्वितीय (कुटुम्ब) और अष्टम भावों में (मंगल के अतिरिक्त) अन्य शुभाशुभ ग्रहों की स्थिति और दृष्टि आदि का विचार इन्हीं भावों के भावेश तथा विवाह सुखकारक चंद्र, शुक्र और गुरू आदि ग्रहों की स्थिति, नवांश और चलित कुण्डली तथा अष्टक वर्ग में मंगल की शुभाशुभ स्थिति एवं दशांतर्दशा का आंकलन करने के बाद ही मंगल या मांगलिक दोष संबंधी अंतिम निर्णय करना चाहिए। किसी व्यक्ति की कुण्डली के लग्न, व्यय, चतुर्थ, और सप्तम स्थान में पाप ग्रह हों तो स्त्री पति के लिए अनिष्टकारी तथा पति स्त्री के लिए अनिष्टकारी माने जाते हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*इस प्रकार केवल मंगल को ही नहीं, अपितु अन्य क्रूर एवं पाप ग्रहों (शनि, राहु, केतु, सूर्य, क्षीण चंद्र आदि) को भी न्यून, या अधिकरूपेण वैवाहिक जीवन में बाधक माना गया है।*

----------


## .jaguar.

*चलित भाव कुण्डली :* जो ग्रह भाव मध्य होते हैं, वे भाव संबंधी पूर्ण फल प्रकट करते हैं। जो ग्रह भाव संधि में होते हैं, वे शून्य फल दिखाते हैं। तद्नुसार वर-कन्या की कुण्डलियों का मिलान करते समय दोनों की कुण्डलियों के ग्रह स्पष्ट, भाव स्पष्ट एवं चलित भाव कुंडली बनी होनी चाहिए। तभी मंगल अथवा मांगलिक दोष की वास्तविक स्थिति का पता चल जाएगा। यदि दोनों की कुण्डलियों में मंगल संधिगत होंगे तो मांगलिक दोष भंग माना जाएगा। इसमें कोई संदेह नहीं कि कुण्डली में मंगल यदि नीच, अस्त या शनि से दृष्ट या भावेश आदि के कारण अशुभ हों, तो वह जातक उग्र स्वभाव, झग़डालू, उतावला, स्त्री के साथ कटु संबंध रखने वाला, भाई-बंधुओं का विरोधी, रोगी, मिथ्याभिमानी, असंतुष्ट, क्रोधी, दुराग्रही एवं आर्थिक दृष्टि से परेशान होता है परंतु यदि कुण्डली में मंगल शुभस्थ हों तो व्यक्ति उत्साहशील, धैर्यवान, पराक्रमी, बंधु, धन, भूमि-जायदाद, स्त्री एवं पुत्र-संतान आदि के सुखों से युक्त होता है तथा उसे उच्चा पद की प्राçप्त होती है। कुछ राशियों में तो मंगल वैसे भी शुभ माने जाते हैं, जैसे - मेष, वृश्चिक, मकर, सिंह, धनु और मीन। इसके अतिरिक्त कुण्डली में मंगल की केन्द्र-त्रिकोण में स्थिति भी शुभ एवं योगकारक मानी जाती है। अतएव वर-कन्या की कुण्डलियों का मिलान करते समय उनके सुखी एवं सम्पन्न दाम्पत्य जीवन के लिए, केवल भाव स्थिति पर आधारित मंगल, या मांगलिक दोष पर ही अत्यधिक बल न देते हुए, मेलापक संबंधी अन्य त�वों, जैसे मंगल के साथ अन्य ग्रहों का योग, सप्तमेश आदि, भावेश ग्रह की स्थिति, सप्तम भाव पर अन्य शुभ-अशुभ ग्रहों की दृष्टि तथा विवाह सुखकार गुरू-शुक्र-चंद्र आदि और नवांश कुण्डली में भी उक्त ग्रहों की स्थिति का सर्वाग रूप से विवेचन करना चाहिए। मुहूर्त संग्रह दर्पण में भी कहा गया है कि वर, अथवा कन्या में किसी एक की कुण्डली में मांगलिक दोष हो तथा दूसरे की कुण्डली में अरिष्ट योगकारक शनि या अन्य कोई पाप ग्रह विद्यमान हो, तो मंगल दोष का परिहार हो जाता है।

----------


## jaileo

> ज्योतिष नियमों के अनुसार मंगल की दृष्टि विच्छेदक मानी जाती है। प्रथम, चतुर्थ तथा द्वादश स्थानों में स्थित मंगल की दृष्टि, सप्तम भाव पर प़डने के कारण वैवाहिक सुख में बाधक मानी जाती है। वराहमिहिर के मतानुसार अष्टम स्थान पाप विमुक्त हो कर ही विवाह के लिए मंगलकारी होता है। इसी तर्क के अनुसार दक्षिण भारत में द्वितीय स्थानस्थ मंगल को मांगलिक दोषकारक माना जाता है। कल्याण वर्मा सारावली में सप्तम भावगत शनि तथा मंगल को दांपत्यनाशक मानते हैं। मंगल स्थिति द्वादश भाव को भी उन्होंने विवाह सुखनाशक कहा है।





> मांगलिक दोष के शुभाशुभ प्रभाव का निर्णय करते समय मिलान संबंधी अन्य मह�वपूर्ण त�वों को भी ध्यान में रखना चाहिए, जैसे मांगलिक दोष संबंधी शास्त्रोक्त परिहार वाक्य, गुणों की अल्पता, या बहुलता, सप्तम, द्वितीय (कुटुम्ब) और अष्टम भावों में (मंगल के अतिरिक्त) अन्य शुभाशुभ ग्रहों की स्थिति और दृष्टि आदि का विचार इन्हीं भावों के भावेश तथा विवाह सुखकारक चंद्र, शुक्र और गुरू आदि ग्रहों की स्थिति, नवांश और चलित कुण्डली तथा अष्टक वर्ग में मंगल की शुभाशुभ स्थिति एवं दशांतर्दशा का आंकलन करने के बाद ही मंगल या मांगलिक दोष संबंधी अंतिम निर्णय करना चाहिए। किसी व्यक्ति की कुण्डली के लग्न, व्यय, चतुर्थ, और सप्तम स्थान में पाप ग्रह हों तो स्त्री पति के लिए अनिष्टकारी तथा पति स्त्री के लिए अनिष्टकारी माने जाते हैं।


क्या ये बातें आज के वैज्ञानिक युग में सर्वमान्य हैं? स्वयं हिन्दू धर्मावलम्बी इन्हें ढकोसला और कपोलकल्पित कहने लगे हैं। फिर भी आप ने जानकारी देकर इन बातों को मानने वालों के लिए ज्ञान में बढ़ोत्तरी ही की है। आभार एवं धन्यवाद बन्धु।

----------


## .jaguar.

*बाप-रे-बाप...बकरी के साथ दुराचार*





आपने एक कहावत तो सुनी ही होगी "इंसान बना जानवर" ये कहावत ठीक इस मामले पर स्टीक बैठती है। आपने जानवरों से सेक्स के मामले तो पहले भी पढे होंगे। लेकिन ये मामला बिल्कुल अलग ही है। एक ओर जहां ज्यादातर मामलों में आरोपी को कैद या जुर्माने के की सजा देकर छोड दिया जता है, वहीं ब्रिटेन की एक अदालत ने बकरी के साथ सेक्स करने वाले आरोपी को एक अनोखी सजा सुनाई है।

----------


## .jaguar.

हफपोस्ट की खबर के मुताबिक, 23 साल के रॉबर्ट न्यूमैनक को बकरी के साथ सेक्स करने का आरोपी मानते हुए कोर्ट ने उसके किसी भी फार्म में जाने पर पाबंदी लगा दी है। न्यूमैन ने अपना दोष्ा खुद ही स्वीकार कर लिया था। उसने अप्रैल में विलटशायर फार्म में एक बकरी के साथ सेक्स किया था। 

हालांकि, उसके मामले में अंतिम फैसला 12 सितंबर को सुनाया जाएगा, लेकिन तब तक के लिए उसके किसी भी फार्म में जाने पर रोक लगा दी गई है।

----------


## .jaguar.

दूध उबालने से होता है पोषक तत्व खत्म





भारतीय माताएं इस बात से अनजान हैं कि दूध को देर तक और बार-बार उबालने से उसका पोषक तत्व खत्म हो जाता है। यह पोषक तत्व बच्चों के लिए महत्वपूर्ण होता है।


 एक सर्वेक्षण में यह जानकारी दी गई कि टेट्रा पाक द्वारा कराए गए सर्वेक्षण ने खुलासा किया है, करीब 59 प्रतिशत माताएं मानती हैं कि उबालने से दूध का पोषक गुण बढ जाता है और 24 प्रतिशत का मानना है कि उबालने का दूध के पोषक गुण पर कोई प्रभाव नहीं पडता है। सर्वेक्षण में शामिल केवल 17 प्रतिशत माताओं का ही मानना रहा कि उबालने से दूध का पोषक गुण प्रभावित होता है।


 शिशुरोग विशेषज्ञ ने कहा, यह आpर्यजनक है कि अधिकांश घरों में दूध के ज्यादा और बार-बार उबालने से पोषाहार में होने वाली कमी के बारे में जानकारी नहीं है। भारत के अधिकांश घरों में दूध तीन से ज्यादा बार उबाला जाता है, मलाई निकाली जाती है। इससे दूध में मौजूद जरूरी विटामिन, प्रोटीन, एमिनो अम्ल और खनिज नष्ट हो जाते हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*वजन कम करने का चढा भूत, तो खाया एक खतरनाक जीव*

आपने लोगों को अपना वजन कम करने के लिये कई तरीके अपनाते हुऎ देखा होगा लेकिन आपने कभी यह नहीं सुना होगा कि किसी महिला ने अपना वजन कम करने के लिये एक ऎसे जीव को खा लिया जो बहुत ही खतरनाक होता है और यदी ये अपने शरीर में चला जाये तो अनेक बिमारीयों को पैदा कर देता है।

 आपको सुनकर हैरानी हुई न, ऎसा ही कुछ तरीका एक महिला ने अपनाया उसने अपना वजन कम करने के लिये एक जीव फीताकृमि को खा लिया जो बहुत ही खतरनाक होता है। अगर आप ये सोच रहे हैं कि फीताकृमि से वजन कैसे कम हो सकता हैक् तो आपको बता दें कि आंत में पाए जाने वाला ये कृमि जल्दी-जल्दी भोजन खाता है। 

जोकि वजन घटाने वालों के लिए किसी वरदान से कम नहीं। यही सोचकर इस महिला ने फीताकृमि खा लिया ताकि उसका वजन कम हो सके। वहीं लोवा डिपार्टमेंट ऑफ पब्लिक हेल्थ की डॉक्टा पैट्रिसिया का कहना है कि शरीर में फीताकृमि का होना कई रोगों को बुलावा दे सकता है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*अरे ये क्या...प्लेन के पहियों से चिपककर पूरी की यात्रा*

लागोस। कहते है ना जाको राखे साईया, मार सके ना कोय। यह कहावत नाइजीरिया के बच्चो ने सही साबित कर दिखाई। लेकिन, एयरपोर्ट पर सुरक्षा प्रबंधों को लेकर अधिकारियों की चिंता बढा दी है। इस बच्चो ने जो किया उसको सुनकर आप भी हैरान हो जाओगे। 

नाइजीरिया में एक बच्चाा न केवल विमान के पहियों के बीच छिपकर बैठ गया बल्कि विमान की उ़डान तथा लैंडिंग तक सकुशल सफर कर गंतव्य तक पहुंच गया। जोखिम भरे इस सफर के बाद भी उसके सकुशल बचने से सभी हैरान हैं। लेकिन यह सच है। 

सूत्रों से मिली जानकारी के अनुसार नाइजीरिया का एक नवयुवक डेनियल इहेकिना अपने गृहनगर बेनिन के हवाई अड्डे से लागोस जाने के लिए सुरक्षा प्रबंधों को धता बताते हुए विमान के पहियों के अपनी जगह पर जाने के दौरान ही वहां छिप गया था। बाद में विमान के यात्रियों की नजर उस पर गई, तो उन्होंने विमान के कर्मचारियों को इसकी सूचना दी। 

सूत्रों के मुताबिक इस घटना को लेकर अधिकारियों को जांच प़डताल के आदेश वैसे बच्चो का बचना किसी चमत्कार से कम नहीं है। वहीं, जब इस बारे में सुरक्षाकर्मियों ने बच्चो से पूछताछ की। बच्चो पुलिस को बताया कि परिजन उसे प्रताडित किया करते थे। इस कारण उसने कहीं दूर जाने का फैसला किया और ऎसा कदम उठाया।

----------


## .jaguar.

*अनचाहे बालों से छुटकारे के लिए इतना खर्चा...*

लंदन। महिलाएं अपने जीवनकाल में अवांछित बालों से छुटकारा पाने के लिए करीब 8,000 पाउंड खर्च देती हैं। यह बात एक नये अध्ययन में सामने आई है।

 वेबसाइट "फीमेलफस्र्ट डॉट को डॉट यूके" की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक, बालों की देखभाल और व्यक्तिगत देखभाल के उपकरण बनाने वाली कंपनी, रेमिंगटन के आपूर्तिकर्ताओं द्वारा 3000 महिलाओं पर किया गया अध्ययन दर्शाता है कि एक जीवनकाल में महिलाएं बाल हटाने पर 8,000 पाउंड खर्च करती हैं। निष्कर्ष निकाला गया कि वे बाल हटाने में अपने जीवनकाल के चार महीने खर्च कर देती हैं। 

महिलाओं ने कहा कि वे अपने अनचाहे बालों से छुटकारा पाने के लिए एक जीवनकाल में 712 पाउंड खर्च कर सकती हैं। उत्तरदाताओं में से दो प्रतिशत ने इस काम पर 10,000 पाउंड तक खर्च करने की भी बात कही। 

रेमिंगटन के विपणन निदेशक विकी विलियम्स ने कहा, ""बाल हटाना घर के एक काम की तरह देखा जाता है, लेकिन हम महिलाओं से सुनते हैं कि इनसे मुक्ति पाने से उनका आत्मविश्वास बढ़ता है।""

----------


## .jaguar.

*कंपनी का ऑर्डर, पहनना पडेगा डायपर*

आपने कई कंपनियों देखा होगा की उनको एक डै्रस कोड होता है। वो इस के बिना ऑफिस में एंटर नहीं हो सकत हैं। लेकिन क्या आपने ये सुना है किसी ऑफिस में टॉयलेट जाना मना होता है, आप सोच रहें होंगे कि ये हम क्या कह रहे हैं। 

लेकिन आपको बता दें कि कोरिया में एक कंपनी हैं जहां पर बॉसरूम जाना मना और उन्हें डायपर पहनकर आने के लिये मजबूर किया जाता है। ये सब बहां के कर्मचारियों के लिऎ जरूरी है। कंपनी के कर्मचारियों का कहना है कि कंपनी उन्हें डायपर पहनकर आने के लिए मजबूर किया जाता है। इसके पीछे कंपनी का सोचना है कि अगर उसके कर्मचारी डायपर पहनकर आएंगे तो प्रोडक्टिविटी बढेगी। खबर के अनुसार, हालांकि, कंपनी के अधिकारियों ने ऎसी किसी भी बात से साफ तौर पर इनकार कर दिया है। 

दूसरी ओर कर्मचारियों का कहना है कि कंपनी का कहना है कि अगर वो डायपर पहनकर आएंगे, तो बार-बार बॉसरूम नहीं जाना पडेगा। जिससे काम में ज्यादा ध्यान लगा सकेंगे। क्योंगशिन लीयर इलेक्ट्रिकल डिस्ट्रीब्यूशन सिस्टम नाम की ये कंपनी दस साल पुरानी है और इसमें करीब 3500 कर्मचारी काम करते हैं। कंपनी की पूर्व कर्मचारी का कहना है कि डायपर पहनना अपने आप में एक बडी समस्या है। वहीं एक दूसरे कर्मचारी का कहना है कि कर्मचारियों के लिए ये एक नया खर्च है, क्योंकि कंपनी उन्हें डायपर नहीं देती। उन्हें खुद ही ये खरीदना पडता है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*चोर बिल्ली...पडोसन की ब्रा चुरा लाई*

आपने बिल्ली को दूध की चोरी करते हुऎ तो देखा ही होगा यानी की बिल्ली कितनी बार आपके यहां का दूध पी गई होगी, लेकिन क्या आपने कभी किसी बिल्ली को कपडों और अन्य चीजों की चोरी करते देखा है क्या नहीं न, भला कपडे क्यों चुराने लगी बिल्ली कपडों से इसका क्या काम इसे तो दूध पंसद है। मगर ऎसी एक बिल्ली है जो इन सब चीजों की चोरी करती है। 

आपको बतादें कि ये एक कारस्तानी बिल्ली है जो पडोसियों की महिलों की चोरी कर ले आती है और साथ ही अपनी पंसद की और कई चीजें भी। सुनकर हैरानी हुई न आपकों पर ये सच हैं। एक खबर के अनुसार, पालतू बिल्ली की इस कारस्तानी के चलते जहां उसके मालिकों को माफी मांगनी पडी वहीं दूसरी ओर चोरी के सामान लौटाते समय शर्मिदा भी होना पडा।

 ब्रिस्टल के बेडमिंस्टर में रहने वाली ये दो साल की बिल्ली नॉरिस अक्सर अपने मुहल्ले में घूमने निकल जाती और इस दौरान आस-पास से खाने-पीने का सामान, कपडे सब उठा लाती थी। पर कुछ दिन पहले वो स्पोर्ट्स ब्रा, पैंट्स, ट्यूब और बाथ मैट लेकर घर चली आई। लेकिन नॉरिस के लिए परेशानी तब हुई जब वो इन सारे सामानों को लेकर अपने कैट हाउस में जाने लगी। ये कपडे काफी बडे थे और उसके घर का दरवाजा काफी छोटा। इसलिए उसने सारा सामान घर के बाहर ही छोड दिया। इसके बाद एक दिन इन सामानों के मालिक रिचर्ड और सोफी विंडसर वहां आ पहुंचे। उन्हें पता था कि ये सब काम नॉरिस के अलावा कोई और नहीं कर सकता। इसके बाद उन्होंने इसकी शिकायत नॉरिस के मालिक से कर दी और उन्हें रिचर्ड-सोफी से माफी मांगनी पडी।

----------


## .jaguar.

*हंसों को भगाने के लिए ड्रोन का इस्तेमाल*


ओटावा- कनाडा के प्रसिद्ध ओटावा बीच पर सुंदर हंसों को भगाने के लिए ड्रोन का इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा है। दरअसल ये हंस कितने भी प्यारे क्यों न लगे लेकिन ये पानी को अपने बीट से बहुत गंदा कर देते हैं। 

इससे पानी में संक्रमण का खतरा कई गुणा बढ जाता है। पेट्री आइलैंड पार्क के पास ओटावा बीच से हंसों को खदेडने के लिए हर दिन सुबह से शाम तक ये ड्रोन बीच पर मंडराते रहते हैं। 

स्थानीय मीडिया के अनुसार ड्रोन का इस्तेमाल पहले तस्वीर खींचने के लिए किया जाता था लेकिन हंसों को भगाने के लिए इसमें स्पीकर लगाया गया जिससे भयानक आवाजे निकालकर हंसों को डराया जाता है। बीते जुलाई से इस बीच पर ड्रोन का इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा है जिससे हंसों की संख्या में कई गुणा गिरावट आई है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*अस्सी साल पुरानी कार को फिर किया हासिल*

लंदन- सालों से किसी चीज को देखने-पाने का सपना हो और वह मिल जाए तो उस खुशी को बयान नहीं किया जा सकता। ऎसे ही एक मामले में स्विट्जरलैंड के एक व्यक्ति को अपने पिता की कार एक प्रदर्शनी में मिली। 
1933 माडल की रायल्स रॉयस कार को उसके पिता ने 70 साल पहले बेच दिया था लेकिन उसकी ब्लैक एंड व्हाइट फोटो अल्बम में मौजूद थी। तब यह दो साल का था लेकिन बचपन से ही इसका उस कार के प्रति लगाव बना रहा। वह उस कार में एक बार फिर बैठना चाहता था। 

अभी कुछ दिन पहले एक मैगजीन में उसने उसी कार की फोटो देखी। पता चला कि ब्रिटेन में एक प्रदर्शनी में वह शामिल होगी। वह लंदन आया और उसने प्रदर्शनी में उस कार के मौजूदा मालिक से उसको खरीदकर अपनी हसरत पूरी की।

----------


## .jaguar.

*खाने से नहीं बल्कि सांप से मिटाता है अपनी भूख*

लोग अपनी भूख मिटाने के लिए अच्छे-अच्छे पकवान खाते है और तरह-तरह कि चीजे खाना पंसद करते हैं लेकिन क्या आपने कभी यह सुना है कि लोग अपनी भूख को मिटाने के लिये सांप खाता है। चौंक गये न आप ये सुन कर लेकिन आपको बतादें कि यह बिल्कुल सच है।

 जी हां एक आदमी का कहना है कि जब तक वो सांप नहीं खाता, उसकी भूख ही नहीं मिटती। वो सांप के खून को दूध की तरह पी जाता है। अभी तक वह हजारों सांपों को खा चुका है। बिहार के रहने वाले 35 वर्षीय एक व्यक्ति अपनी भूख मिटाने के लिए सांप खाते है।

 सुत्रो के अनुसार इस व्यक्ति ने बताया कि सात वर्ष की उम्र में एक बार उसका सामना सांप से हो गया। सांप ने उस पर हमला बोल दिया। सांप से बचने के लिए मैंने सांप को काट लिया। मैं इतने गुस्से में था कि पूरे सांप को अपने दांतों से काट दिया। उस व्यक्ति ने बताया कि तब से आज तक वह 4 हजार सांप खा चुका है। रोज सुबह सांप की तलाश में वह घाघरा नदी के किनारे जाता है। और सांप को खोज कर खाता है। आपको बता दें कि यह व्यक्ति शादीशुदा है और उसकी चार लडकियां हैं। उसने अपनी लडकियों को भी सांपों से निपटने की ट्रेनिंग दी है। 

उसकी बेटियां सांप तो नहीं खाती हैं, पर सांपों के साथ खिलौनों की तरह खेलती जरूर हैं। इस व्यक्ति ने बताया कि उसका लक्ष्य अब गिनीज बुक ऑफ वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड में अपना नाम दर्ज करवाने का है। उसने दावा किया है कि वह जहरीले सांपों के साथ 40 दिन गुजार सकता है। अभी तक यह रिकॉर्ड 32 दिन का है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*अब रोबोट भी हंसाएगा आपको*

लंदन- वैज्ञानिकों ने अब एक ऎसा रोबोट बनाया है जो आप से सामान्य तरीके से बातचीत कर सकता है। सूझबूझ वाला इतना कि अपनी लच्छेदार बातचीत में तंज भी कसेगा, हंसाएगा और मसखरेपन के साथ हाजिर जवाब भी होगा। यानी उसमें एक व्यावसायिक स्टैंड-अप कमेडियन की हर खूबी होगी। 

ब्रिटेन में कौर्नवाल आर्ट आफ इंजीनियर के बनाए रोबोट रोबोथेस्पियन अपनी अनूठी कला से लंदन के बारबिकन सेंटर में हुए एक शो में अपनी प्रस्तुति से दर्शकों को लोटपोट करने में सक्षम रहा। दर्शकों ने भी जैसे ही रोबोट के मुंह से चुटकुले सुने उसके चेहरे पर लगा कैमरे उन दर्शकों के हावभाव को कैद करने लगा। दो फिट के इस रोबोट की सामान्य बातचीत को हास्य से जोड दिया गया है। इस शो का आइडिया कागनेटिव साइंस रूप के प्रमुख प्रोफेसर पैट हीले का था।

 ये ह्यूमनाइड रोबोट इंसानों से बातचीत करने वाले रोबोट के महारथी के रूप में तैयार किया गया है। इस रोबोट का ना सिर्फ खरीदा जा सकता है बल्कि ये किराए और लीज पर भी उपलब्ध है। हीले और कैटावेस वैानिकों के अनुसार उस रोबोट को एक स्टेज पर रखते ही वह विदूषक और मसखरे की भूमिका में आ जाता है। ये दोनों वैज्ञानिक रोबोट को और भी अधिक सामाजिक गतिविधियों में सक्षम बनाना चाहते हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*बिल्ली को धोया वाशिंग मशीन में कपडों के साथ*

आपने वाशिंग मशीन कपडे तो बहुत धोये होंगे लेकिन क्या आपने कभी किसी बिल्ली को मशीन में धोया है। चौंक गये न आप ये सुन कर जी हां, कुछ ऎसा ही हुआ है। आप तो शायद इस बात की कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकते हैं और जरा सोचिए भला किसी जानवर के साथ ऎसा हो जाये तो उस पर क्या बीतेगी। 

मैनचेस्टर में एक पालतू बिल्ली के साथ ऎसा ही कुछ हुआ। लौरा गिलहोम्स की तब पांवों तले की जमीन खिसक गई जब वाशिंग मशीन से धुले हुए कपडों के साथ 7 महीने की उनकी प्यारी बिल्ली भी निकली। लौरा कपडों के बीच उसे बेहोश देखकर घबरा गई क्योंकि उन्हें पता नहीं था कि पिछले एक घंटे से उनकी प्यारी बिल्ली भी वाशिंग मशीन में घूम रही है।

 दरअसल लौरा की यह बिल्ली बहुत शरारती है। हुआ यह कि कपडे डालते हुए बिल्ली भी वाशिंग मशीन में कूद गई। लौरा को पता नहीं चला। इस तरह वाशिंग मशीन चलने के साथ ही बिल्ली भी कपडों के साथ घूमती रही। वाशिंग के 50 डिग्री सेल्सियस गर्म पानी में एक घंटे तक घूमने के बाद जब वाशिंग मशीन बंद हुआ और जब लौरा धुले हुए कपडे निकालने लगी तो उसे बिल्ली कपडों में फंसी नजर आई। 

वह बेहोश हो गई थी। लौरा और प़डोसियों ने उसे होश में लाने की कोशिश की पर वह बहुत देर तक होश में नहीं आई। लौरा को लगा कि इसकी मौत हो गई। पर किस्मत की धनी बिल्ली कुछ देर बाद होश में आ गई। इस तरह सबकी आंखों का तारा यह छोटी सी बिल्ली बच गई।

----------


## .jaguar.

*अजीबो-गरीब बछडा, आठ पैर, चार कान और...*

आपने  पहले भी इस तरह के जन्में अजीबोगरीब बच्चों के बारे में सुना होगा । हालांकि ये कोई पहला मौका नहीं है। इससे पहले स्विटजरलैंड में एक गाय ने छह पैर वाले बच्चे को जन्म दिया था। इसके अलावा जॉर्जिया में 2011 में दो सिर वाले बछडे का जन्म हुआ था। बीते कुछ दिनों में असमान्य बच्चों के पैदा होने की संख्या में अचानक से इजाफा हुआ है। 

चिकित्सक जहां इसे रहन-सहन में होने वाले बदलावों का असर मानते हैं वहीं अंधविश्वासी इसे भूत-प्रेत का साया समझते हैं। लेकिन ये स्थिति केवल इंसानों के साथ नहीं है। जानवर भी कभी-कभी ऎसे बच्चों को जन्म देते हैं जिन्हें देखकर आंखे फटी की फटी रह जाती हैं। 

क्रेजीन्यूज 24 की खबर के अनुसार, न्यूजीलैंड में एक गाय ने ऎसे बछडे को जन्म दिया, जिसके आठ पैर, चार कान, दो शरीर और एक सिर था।

----------


## .jaguar.

*गया था पार्टी एंज्वॉय करने,चबा गया "मगर"*

आपने एक कहावत तो सुनी होगी कि कब क्या हो जाए कोई नहीं जान सकता। ठी ऎसे ही कहानी इस शख्स के साथ हुई जो गया तो था अपने दोस्त का जन्मदिन मनाने लेकिन खुद मगरमच्छ के मुंह का निवाला बन गया। 

26 साल के सीन कोल अपने दोस्त की बर्थडे पार्टी में शामिल होने के लिए गया हुआ था। नदी किनारे चल रही इस पार्टी में सबकुछ अच्छा था लेकिन तभी एक हादसा हो गया और ये सुखद क्षण मातम में बदल गया। प्रत्यक्षदर्शियो   की मानें तो पार्टी के दौरान ही एक 16 फीट लंबा मगरमच्छ आया और कोल को खींचकर पानी में लेता गया।

ये पार्टी मैरी रिवर वाइल्डरनेस रीट्रीट में हो रही थी तभी कोली पानी के अंदर चला गया। जहां वो मगरमच्छ का शिकार बन गया। पुलिस ने शव बरामद कर लिया है। लेकिन इस हादसे से कोली के दोस्त सदमे में हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*पढ सकेगें अब इंसान का दिमाग*

अपने कभी ऎसी मशीन के बारे में सुना है कि जो हमारा दिमाग पढ सके आपको ये सुनकर अच्छा लगा होगा कि काश ऎसी मशीन हो तो कितना अच्छा हो तो हम सबका दिमाग पढ सके कि क्या चल रहा है इसके मांइड में ऎसा खयाल तो आपकों भी आता होगा। 

कल्पना करते रहिए, हो सकता है आपकी कल्पना हकीकत ही बन जाए। हो सकता है कि कुछ ही दिनों में ऎसा कोई कंप्यूटर आ जाए जिससे आप अपने दोस्तों का दिमाग पढ पाएं। आपको बता दें कि, नीदरलैंड के कुछ शोधकर्ताओं ने एक ऎसा स्कैनर बनाने में सफलता पाई है जो इंसानी दिमाग पढ सकता है। यह स्कैनर दिमाग का कौन सा हिस्सा सक्रिय है, इसका पता भी लगा सकता है। रैडबाउंड विश्वविद्यालय निजमेजेन के कुछ शोधकर्ताओं ने इस स्कैनर को टेस्ट किया है और इसके सकारात्मक परिणाम मिले हैं। इस टेस्ट में दिमाग के एमएम वॉल्यूम्स जो वॉक्सेल के रूप में जाना जाता है, को पढा गया।

 इसमें फंक्शनल मैगनेटिक रेजोनेंस इमेजिंग मशीन या एफएमआरआई की मदद से दिमाग में चल रहे विचारों का चित्र लेकर उसकी भाषा को समझा जा सकता है। शोध में हिस्सा लेने वाले लोगों को अंग्रेजी के अक्षरों बी, आर, ए, आई, एन और एस को देखने के लिए कहा गया। एफएमआरआई ने इसके चित्र लिए जिसका कंप्यूटर की सहायता से अक्षरों में रूपांतरण किया गया। इस तरह इस शोध के परिणामों से भविष्य में कंप्यूटर की मदद से दिमाग पढने में सफलता मिलने की उम्मीद है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*इस बच्चे को है "पा" की बीमारी*
आप इस न्यूज को पढकर थोडे परेशान हो गये होंगे न की यह कैसी बात हुई लेकिन आपको बता दें कि "अमिताभ की फिल्म पा" में जो बीमारी अमिताभ को थी वही एक बच्चे को है जो कि विहार में रहता है। जी हां इस बच्चे को प्रोजेरिया कि बीमारी है। 

यह बच्चा विहार का रहना वाला है और यह कोई काल्पनिक बात नहीं बल्कि एक हकीकत है और ये बच्चा इसका उदाहरण है। की खबर के अनुसार, इस बच्चे की उम्र हर साल आठ वर्ष बढ जाती है। देखने में ये बच्चा काफी उम्र वाला लगता है। लेकिन इस बच्चे की उम्र सिर्फ 14 साल है। लेकिन हैरान करने वाली ये है कि उनके पांच भाई-बहनों की मौत इसी बीमारी के कारण हो चुकी है। 

धरती पर प्रोजेरिया के अब तक 80 मामले सामने आ चुके हैं। अमूमन प्रोजेरिया से पीडित शच्स की दिल का दौरा पडने या फिर निमोनिया हो जाने से मौत हो जाती है। इस दुर्लभ बीमारी में शख्स ज्यादा से ज्यादा 14 साल तक जिंदा रहता है। लेकिन इस बच्चे को अपने जीवन को लेकर काफी आश्शवान हैं। वो जीना चाहता हैं और इस बीमारी का डटकर सामना करना चाहता हैं। यह एक अनुवांशिक बीमारी है। 

बच्चे के पिता का कहना है कि जब उनके पहले बच्चे का जन्म हुआ तो उन्हें पता ही नहीं था कि उनके बच्चे को क्या बीमारी है। पर उनकी दो बेटियों को ऎसी कोई बीमारी नहीं है और वो पूरी तरह स्वस्थ हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*लाखों के इनाम की खबर सुन निकले प्राण...*

ये वाकया है पाकिस्तान के रावलपिंडी इलाके का जहां एक गरीब आदमी को जैसे ही खबर मिली कि उसने इनाम में 12 लाख रूपये जीते हैं, वह मारे खुशी के मर गया। लाखों की लॉटरी जीतने वाला जरार रावलपिंडी के एक गरीब परिवार से ताल्लुक रखता था। अब जीत की रकम उसके परिवार वालों को दिए जाने पर विचार किया जा रहा है।एक पाकिस्तानी अखबार में छपी खबर के मुताबिक 60 साल के जरार की इसी कारण मौत हो गई। मौत से पहले उन्हें खबर मिली थी कि उन्होंने 12 लाख रूपये का इनामी बॉन्ड जीत लिया है। जिस बैंक को इस बॉन्ड लॉटरी का नतीजा घोषित करना था, उसने जरार को अपनी ब्रांच में बुलाया था। जैसे ही जरार को बैंक के लोगों ने लाखों रूपये की इस जीत के बारे में बताया, उन्हें दिल का दौरा पड गया। वह वहीं फर्श पर गिर गए। जब तक बैंक मेडिकल हेल्प बुलाती, उनकी मौत हो गई।

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

अविश्वनीय और हैरतअँगेज खबरेँ हैँ मित्र|

----------


## .jaguar.

> अविश्वनीय और हैरतअँगेज खबरेँ हैँ मित्र|


उत्साहवर्धन के लिए आभार मित्र......


*महिला एंकर ने उतारे मेयर के सामने कपडे, देखें वीडियो*



आपने पत्रकारों को बडे अफसरों व नेताओं के इंटरव्यू लेते तो बहुत देखें होंगे लेकिन शायद ही ऎसा कोई इंटरव्यू देखा होगा जिसमें इंटरव्यू के दौरान किसी महिला पत्रकार ने अपने सारे कपडे उतार दिये हो। हाल ही में एक महिला पत्रकार की ऎसी चौंकाने वाली हरकत पहली बार सामने आई है। 

मेट्रो की खबर के अनुसार, जहां एक महिला पत्रकार ने मेयर का इंटरव्यू लेने के दौरान अपने कपडे उतार फेंके। रेडियो होस्ट और लेखिका लोरी वेलबर्न पहुंची तो थी मेयर वाल्टर ग्रे का इंटरव्यू करने लेकिन उनके इंटरव्यू ने मेयर को चौंका दिया। इंटरव्यू के दौरान लोरी ने पूछा कि "गो टॉपलेस डे" के दिन महिलाएं कहां तक एक्सपोज कर सकती हैं दरअसल कनाडा में एक दिन महिलाएं बिना शर्ट के सार्वजनिक तौर पर घूमती हैं। लेकिन मेयर के चेहरे पर हवाइयां उस समय तैर गई जब ऑन द रॉक्स इंटरव्यू के दौरान इस पत्रकार ने धीरे-धीरे करके अपना टॉप उतार दिया। 

लेकिन इस बात की दाद देनी होगी कि मेयर ने खुद को तुरंत ही संभाल लिया और पूरे विश्वास के साथ पत्रकार के सवालों का जवाब दिया। बाद में मेयर ने कहा कि महिलाओं के लिए उस दिन टॉपलेस घूमने में कोई बुराई नहीं है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*उम्रदराज लोगों के लिए रामबाण होती है हॉट चॉकलेट*

आपको यह तो पता ही होगा की कॉफी और चॉकलेट ज्यादा नहीं लेनी चाहिऎ क्योंकि ये हैल्थ के लिऎ हानिकारक होती है। पर आपको बता दें कि हॉट चॉकलेट बूजूर्गो के स्वास्थ के बहुत अच्छी होती है।

 अभी हाल ही अमेरिका में हुए एक शोध से पाया गया है कि रोज दो कप हॉट चॉकलेट पीने से बुजुगोंü के मस्तिष्क का रूवास्थ्य अच्छा रह सकता है। बताया जा रहा है कि इस शोध के दौरान प्रतिभागियों ने एक महीने तक रोजाना दो कप हॉट चॉकलेट पिया। ये शोध 60 वृद्ध लोगों पर किया गया जिनकी उम्र औसत 73 वर्ष की थी और उन्हें डिमेंशिया नहीं था। जिन लोंगो पर ये अध्ययन किया गया उनमें से 18 लोगों का रक्त प्रवाह बाधित था।

 शोधकर्ताओं ने देखा कि जिन 18 लोगों का रक्त प्रवाह बाधित था उनमें अध्ययन पूरा होने पर 8.3 फीसदी सुधार हुआ। वहीं जिन लोगों का रक्त प्रवाह ठीक था उनमें कोई सुधार नहीं हुआ। इतना ही नहीं जिन लोगों का रक्त प्रवाह ठीक नहीं था, उनकी स्मरण क्षमता की जांच में लगने वाला समय भी 167 सैकेंड से घटकर 116 सैकेंड रह गया. बोस्टन के हार्वर्ड मेडिकल स्कूल के अध्ययन लेखक का कहना है कि हम मस्तिष्क में रक्त के प्रवाह और सोचने समझने की प्रक्रिया पर उसके असर के बारे में अधिक से अधिक जानने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि मस्तिष्क के विभिन्न हिस्सों को अपने-अपने काम करने के लिए अधिक ऊर्जा की जरूरत होती है, इसलिए उन्हें अधिक रक्त प्रवाह भी चाहिए होता है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*65 साल संग रहे और एक साथ ही छोड दी दुनिया*

डेटान- अमेरिकी दंपति ने 65 साल पहले जीवन भर एक-दूसरे का साथ निभाने का वादा किया था और जब जीवन के उस पार का सफर शुरू करने की बारी आई तब भी उन्होंने एक-दूसरे का साथ नहीं छोडा। 

डेटान मे हेराल्ड और रूथ नेपके की दास्तान सुनकर सभी हैरत में भी हैं और उनके प्यार की तारीफ भी कर रहे हैं। 91 साल के हेराल्ड ने पहले इस दुनिया को अलविदा कहा और उसके 11 घंटे बाद 89 साल की रूथ ने भी अंतिम सांस ली। खबर के अनुसार उनकी बेटियों का कहना है कि उनके पिता ने पहले जाकर प्यार का अंतिम फर्ज भी निभाया। 

हमें हमेशा लगता था कि वह इस जिंदगी में और उसके बाद भी मां का साथ निभाना चाहते थे और उन्होंने ऎसा ही किया। हेराल्ड और रूथ एक दूसरे को बचपन से जानते थे और पत्र के जरिए एक दूसरे से संपर्क में थे। तब भी जब हेराल्ड दूसरे विश्वयुद्ध के दौरान सेना में भर्ती हो गया और लडाई के मोर्चे पर चला गया। रूथ अक्सर कहा करती थी, मैंने उसे तब तक मेरा पीछा करने दिया जब तक मैंने उसे अपनी गिरफ्त में ले नहीं लिया।

----------


## .jaguar.

*कंघा ना करदे गंजा, इस डर से 25 साल से नहीं किया कंघा*

आपने कई महिलाओं के काफी बडें बाल देंखे होंगे लेकिन क्या आपने कभी ये सुना है किसी महिला ने पिछले 25 सालों से अपने बालों में कंघी न की हो। चौंक तो जरूर गये होंगे लेकिन आपको बता दें कि ऎसा ही कुछ एक महिला ने किया है। 

आपकों बता दें कि इस महिला के बालों मे छ: शंपू के बॉटल लग जाते हैं। बाल सूखने में दो दिन लगते हैं हो गये न आप हैरान। आपकों एक बात और बतातें हैं कि इस महिला के बालों का वजन 17 किलोग्राम है जिसे वह सिर पर हमेशा लाद कर रखती है। 

कई डॉक्टरों का कहना है कि उसके बालों के वजन के कारण उसे लकवा भी मार सकता है और वह अपाहिज हो सकती है। सुत्रों के अनुसार ये पता चला है कि 25 सालों से उसने बाल नहीं कटाए, न कंघी किया है। आज भी अपने बाल कटवाने को वह अपनी मौत के समान मानती है। 

न्यूयॉर्क की इस महिला के बाल 55 फीट 7 इंच लंबे हैं। पर इस महिला केबाल साधारण बाल नहीं हैं। इस महिला ने अपने बालों को बढाने के साथ ही उसमें कंघी करना भी छोड दिया। आज उनके बाल आम बाल नहीं 55 फीट 7 इंच लंबे बालों की लटें हैं। इसके लिए उसका नाम गिनीज बुक ऑफ वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड में भी दर्ज हो चुका है। यह महिला मूल रूप से त्रिनिदाद की हैं। त्रिनिदाद से न्यूयॉर्क आने के बाद ही उन्होंने अपने बालों को प्राकृतिक रूप से बढाने का फैसला किया। इस महिला की मां को इनका यह फैसला मंजूर नहीं था पर ये अपनी बात पर अटल रहीं। 

शुरूआत में उन्होंने बस बाल बढाए, धीरे-धीरे इसमें कंघी न कर लटें बनाने का फैसला किया। सुनने में आसान लगने वाला यह फैसला इतना आसान नहीं था। बालों की लटें बढने के साथ ही उसका भार भी बढ रहा था जो आशा की कमर और कंधे को नुकसान पहुंचा सकता था। असामान्य रूप से इतने लंबे बालों की देखरेख भी आसान नहीं थी। महिला ने लेकिन हार नहीं मानी। इस तरह वर्ष 2008 में विश्व की सबसे लंबी लटों के लिए गिनीज बुक ऑफ वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड में उनका नाम दर्ज हुआ। इसे कायम रखते हुए 2010 में उन्होंने अपने ही रिकॉर्ड को तोडा। आज भी ये महिला विश्व की सबसे लंबी लटों की महारानी हैं और उनका नाम गिनीज बुक में दर्ज है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*मरने के 13 दिन बाद फिर जी उठी महिला*

आपने कभी सुना है कि कोई मरने के बाद जिंदा हो जाता है। शायद ही नहीं सुना होगा लेकिन ऎसा ही एक वाक्या एक महिला के साथ हुआ। ये कोई चुटकुला नहीं है बल्कि एक हकीकत है। जी हां, एक महिला के साथ ऎसा हुआ वह 13 दिनों के बाद जिंदा पाई गई।

 फिलाडेल्फिया की 50 वर्षीय शैरोलिन जैक्सन 18 जुलाई को अचानक अपने घर से लापता हो गईं। उनके पति और बेटे ने उन्हें ढूंढने की बहुत कोशिश की लेकिन शैरोलिन नहीं मिलीं। परिजनों ने पुलिस में शैरोलिन की गुमशुदगी की रिपोर्ट लिखाई। कुछ दिनों बाद पुलिस को शैरोलिन से मिलती-जुलती कद-काठी की महिला की एक लाश मिली। शिनाख्त के लिए जब उनके परिवार को बुलाया गया तो उन्होंने लाश के शैरोलिन के होने की पुष्टि कर दी। दुख में डूबे परिजनों ने भारी मन से शैरोलिन की अंत्येष्टि कर दी। अपनी मां को श्रद्धांजलि देने के लिए शैरोलिन के बेटे ट्रैविस ने एक स्थानीय अखबार में शैरोलिन की फोटो समेत इसे प्रकाशित करवाया। इसके कुछ ही दिनों बाद ट्रैविस को पता चला कि उसकी मां अब तक जिंदा हैं। लेकिन यह हुआ कैसेक् यह कोई चमत्कार नहीं था कि शैरोलिन 13 दिनों बाद कब्र से जिंदा होकर बाहर आ गई थीं।

 दरअसल शैरोलिन मरी ही नहीं थीं। जिसे शैरोलिन समझकर उनके परिवारवालों ने अंत्येष्टि की थी वह किसी और की लाश थी। हुआ यह कि शैरोलिन किसी मानसिक अस्पताल में बंद थीं। क्योंकि वह अचानक गायब हो गई थीं तो हर किसी को उनकी मौत की आशंका सता रही थी। पुलिस को जब उनकी मिलती-जुलती कद-काठी की लाश मिली और उसने शैरोलिन के परिजनों को इसकी शिनाख्त करने को कहा तो वे भी इसे शैरोलिन की लाश ही समझ बैठे। 

शैरोलिन की अंत्येष्टि की खबर अखबार में पढकर और उसकी तस्वीर देखकर एक स्वयंसेविका जो शैरोलिन और उसके परिवार को जानती थी, ने उन्हें शैरोलिन के जिंदा होने की खबर दी। उस स्वयंसेविका ने अस्पताल में शैरोलिन को देखा था पर परिवार को इसका पता नहीं है, वह यह नहीं जानती थीं। इस तरह 13 दिनों बाद जब उस स्वयंसेविका ने शैरोलिन के जिंदा होने की खबर बताई तो उसके परिवार वालों का खुशी के साथ आpर्य का ठिकाना न था। इस तरह मरते-मरते शैरोलिन जिंदा बच गईं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*जापान में आया एक खूंखार डायनासोर*

आपने जुरासिक पार्क तो देखी होगी जहां पर कितने भयानक डायनासोरो को देखा होगा पर जरा सोचिय कि अगर कोई डायनासोर आपके सामने आभी आ जाये तो आप का क्या हाल होगा आप सोचकर भी डर जायेंगे।

 डायनासोरों को आपने टीवी पर ही भागते दौडते देखा होगा लेकिन जापान में एक ऑफिस ऎसा है जहां पर कॉडिोर में एक डायनासोर लोगों असलियत में लोगों के पीछे भाग रहा है। ये इतना खतरनाक डायनासोर है जिसे देखकर आपक होश ही उड जायेगें। आपको ज्यादा डरने कि कोई जरूरत नहीं है हम जिस खतरनाक डायनासोर की बात कर वह कोई असली का नहीं है बल्कि एक प्रतिरूप है।

 जिसको एक आदमी अपने ऊपर ओढ रखा है। ये जापान के एक ऑफिस में काफी दिनों से चल रहा है और इसी तरह से यह आदमी लोगों डायनासोर बनकर डराने में लगा हुआ है लेकिन लोग इससे डर कम रहे हैं बल्कि मजे ज्यादा ले रहे हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*ये कैसा पेन जो बोलता भी है!*

प्रगति मैदान में 19वां दिल्ली पुस्तक मेला चल रहा है। मेले में नई व अनोखी चीजों की तलाश कर रहे बच्चों को बोलता पेन काफी पसंद आ रहा है। अंग्रेजी उच्चारण साफ करने में उपयोगी यह पेन बच्चे ही नहीं बडों को भी लुभा रहा था। 

टॉकिंग पेन मेले में हर किसी को आकर्षित कर रहा है। इस पेन की खासियत है कि इसे लिखे हुए शब्द पर रोल करने पर यह बोलता है। यह अंग्रेजी भाषा का सही उच्चारण सिखाता है। पेन बैटरी चालित है। दरअसल यह पेन सेंसर बेस्ड है। जो खास तरह से तैयार किताबों पर लिखे अक्षरों के पिक्सल और टेक्स्ट के संपर्क में आते ही उसे रीड करने लगती है सेंसर उसे ऑडियो कोड में कनवर्ट करता है। 

इसमें लगे छोटे से स्पीकर के माध्यम से उन शब्दों को सुना जा सकता है। इस पेन में माइक, यूएसबी चार्जर, स्पीकर, हेडफोन, कार्ड रीडर, पावर बटन और वॉल्यूम सिस्टम है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*चन्द्रमा पर ढूंढ निकाला पानी*

वाशिंगटन- चन्द्रमा पर जो काम चल रहा था कि वहां पर जीवन हो सकता है या नहीं तो ये काम कामयाब हो पाया है। वहा पर पानी को ढूंढ निकाला है। ये काम चन्द्रयान के साथ भेजो गए मून मिनरलॉजी मैपर के उपकर ने यह पता लगा लिया है और नासा ने भी इसकी पुष्टि की है। 

अमरीकी अंतरिक्ष एजेंसी नासा के अनुसार पहली बार हुआ है कि चन्द्रमा की सतह से काफी गहराई में पानी ढूंढ निकाला गया। पानी तलाशने के लिए एम3 को भारतीय अंतरिक्ष अनुसंधान संगठन इसरो के चन्द्रयान-1 के साथ भेजा गया। पहली बार वर्ष 2009 में चन्द्रयान एम3 ने चन्द्रमा की सतह की विभिन्न कोणों से साफ तस्वीरें भेजी थी। इन तस्वीरों से चन्द्रमा पर जल अणुओं की उपस्थिति दर्ज की गई थी। हालांकि चन्द्रमा पर मौजूद पानी मोटी परत के रूप में उपलब्ध है। जॉन होपकिंग्स यूनिवर्सिटी अप्लाइड फिजिक्स लैबोरेटरी से जुडी वैज्ञानिक ने कहा, चंद्रमा से निकाली गई चट्टान सामान्य रूप से सतह के नीचे होती हैं और इसके प्रभाव से ही बुलियाल्डस क्षेत्र का निर्माण हुआ।

 उनका कहना है कि, हमने पाया कि इस क्षेत्र में अच्छी खासी मात्रा में हाइड्राक्सिल है जिसमें ऑक्सीजन और हाइड्रोजन के परमाणु हैं। यह इस बात का सबूत है कि इस गbे में मौजूद चट्टान के साथ पानी। बुलियाल्डस चंद्रमा पर एक ऎसा क्षेत्र है जो सौर हवाओं के लिए विपरीत पर्यावरण मुहैया कराता है जिस कारण सतह में भारी मात्रा में पानी पैदा होता है। नासा के अनुसार कई सालों तक वैज्ञानिक यही मानते रहे कि चंद्रमा से मिली चट्टानें सूखी हैं और अपोलो मिशन के दौरान जिस पानी का पता चलने का दावा किया गया था, उसका ताल्लुक भी किसी न किसी रूप से पृथ्वी से रहा होगा। चंद्रमा की सतह पर पानी की मौजूदगी का पता चल जाने के बाद यह धारणा बदल गई।

----------


## .jaguar.

*लैब में बनाया एक छोटा दिमाग*

आपको बता दें कि अब एक छोटा दिमाग भी तैयार किया जा रहा है। चौंक गये होगें न आप ये सुनकर जी हां, आस्ट्रियन की एक ऎकेटमी में वैज्ञानिक एक छोटा दिमाग बनाने की प्रक्रिया चल रही है और उन्होने यह सफलता भी हासिल कर दी है।

 रिर्पोट के अनुसार आस्ट्रियन अकादमी के इंस्टीट्यूट ऑफ मोलेक्यूलर बायोटेक्नोलॉजी के वैज्ञानिकों ने टेस्ट ट्यूब में नौ सप्ताह के भू्रण के दिमाग के समान दिमाग तैयार करने में सफलता हासिल की है। प्रयोगशाला में तैयार दिमाग इंसानी दिमाग से बस इस मायने में अलग है कि इसमें सोचने समझने की शक्ति नहीं है। प्रयोगशाला में पहले भी वैज्ञानिक दिमागी कोशिकाएं बनाने में सफल रहे हैं लेकिन इस बार उन्होंने चार मिमी आकार का दिमाग बनाने में सफलता हासिल की है जो अब तक प्रयोगशाला में बना सबसे बडा दिमाग है।

 टेस्टट्यूब में इस दिमाग को बनाने के लिए भू्रण की मूल कोशिका या वयस्क चर्म कोशिका का उपयोग किया गया है, जिनसे आम तौर पर दिमाग और रीढ बनाया जाता है। वैज्ञानिक फिलहाल कह रहे हैं कि यह इंसानी दिमाग से काफी हद तक मिलता-जुलता है लेकिन अभी हम वास्तविक दिमाग बनाने से काफी दूर हैं। शोधकर्ताओं में से एक डॉक्टर ने कहा कि प्रयोगशाला में बना दिमाग, दिमाग के मॉडल के विकास के लिए और दिमाग में होने वाली बीमारियों के अध्ययन के लिए अच्छा है। इसे फिर दो महीने तक बायो रिएक्टर में पोषक तत्वों और ऑक्सीजन की मौजूदगी में विकसित किया गया। कोशिकाएं स्वयं ही विकसित होकर दिमाग के विभिन्न हिस्सों के रूप में खुद को संगठित करने में सफल रहीं। 

जैसे सेरेबरल कोट्रेक्स, रेटिना और हिपोकैंपस जो बाद में इंसानों में स्मृति के विकास में महत्वपूर्ण होता है। डाक्टरों ने बताया कि आखिरकार हम अधिक आम बीमारियों जैसे सिजोफ्रनिया या ऑटिज्म की ओर बढना चाहेंगे। हालांकि ये बीमारियां वयस्कों में ही दिखती है लेकिन यह पाया गया है कि इनसे संबंधित विकृतियां दिमाग के विकास के समय ही पैदा हो जाती है। वैज्ञानिक प्रयोगशाला में बने इस दिमाग को और अधिक विकसित करने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं। हालांकि उन्होंने एक साल तक इस दिमाग को टस्टट्यूब में रखा लेकिन यह चार मिमी से ज्यादा नहीं बढा। इस दौरान वैज्ञानिकों ने कई घातक बीमारियों से संबंधित अनुसंधान के लिए इसका इस्तेमाल किया।

----------


## .jaguar.

*बिल्ली भी कराती है बॉडी मसाज*

आपने बिल्ली को दूध की चोरी करके पीते हुऎ तो कई बार देखा होगा लेकिन क्या आपने किसी बिल्ली को मसाज करवाते देखा है। 

आप सोच रहे होंगे कि बिल्ली भी मसाज करवाने लगी है क्या जी हां, बॉडी रिलेक्सेशन के लएि आजकल लगभग हर पार्लर में मसाज की सुविधा है लेकिन बिल्लीयां भी यह तो सोच भी नहीं सकते हैं और वो भी अपने ही मालिक से एक बिल्ली मसाज करवाती है। शायद ही देखा हो। पर इस बिल्ली के नवाबी ठाठ देखकर आप भी चकरा जाएंगे। 

जो अपने ही मालिक से अपने कंधे दबवा रही है, मसाज करा रही है। ये खबर थाईलैंड कि है जहां पर एक शूट किया गया था बिल्ली को मसाज करवाते हुऎ। 

वहां पर टीचरों का एक समूह समुद्र किनारे आराम कर रहा था। एक टीचर की गोद में ये बिल्ली आराम से लेटी हुई है और बडे मजे से अपने कंधे दबवा रही है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*ओ माईला! ये मोहतरमा भी पहनती है "ब्रा"*

आपने अभी तक शायद यहीं सुना होगा कि चूजों की बीट इधर-उधर ना बिखरे इसके लिए डायपर डिजाइन किए गए हैं लेकिन हम आपको एक ऎसी खबर बताने जा रहे जिसको सुनकर आप लोट-पोट हो जाएंगे। 

हफपोस्ट में प्रकाशित खबर के अनुसार बेट्टी नाम की बकरी अपने फिगर को मेन्टेन रखने के लिए ब्रा पहनती है। बेट्टी नाम की बकरी के थन इतने बडे है कि उसकी मालकिन इसके लिए उनको ब्रा पहनाती है। 

बेट्टी की मालकिन कैथी जैकब्स ने बताया कि बेट्टी के मां बनने के बाद से उनके थन काफी नीचे लटक गए और तभी उनके दिमाग में ब्रा का ख्याल आया और उन्होंने बेट्टी के लिए एक खास ब्रा बनवाई। इसके बाद जैकब ने एक लॉन्जरी स्टोर से संपर्क किया और बेट्टी के लिए ब्रा का आर्डर दे दिया। जिसके बाद स्टोर ने बेट्टी के लिए एक ब्रा डिजाइन कर दी और अब बेट्टी यही ब्रा पहनती है। यह ब्रा खिंचाव वाले कपडे से बना है ताकि बेट्टी को कोई परेशानी न हो।

----------


## .jaguar.

*कोख में बच्चा नहीं, सांप पल रहा था...*

आपने सुना होगा की, कुछ लोग अपने घरों में आस्तीन के सांप पालके रखते हैं। चलिये छोडिये ये तो एक कहावत कही जाती है कि लेकिन आपको कहा जाये की सांप आस्तीन में नहीं पेट में पल रहा है तो आपको ये सुनकर कैसा लगेगा चौंक ही जायेंगे न आप पर यह सच बताया जा रहा है कि एक महिल के पेट में बच्चा नहीं बल्कि सांप था। 

रिर्पोट के अनुसार ये बताया जा रहा है कि दक्षिण अफ्रीका के जोहानिसबर्ग की इस महिला की तबीयत काफी दिनों से खराब चल रही थी। महिला को तो यही लगा कि उसके पेट में बच्चा है, पर जब डॉक्टरों ने देखा तो पाया कि उसके पेट में इंसान का बच्चा नहीं बल्कि सांप पल रहा है। इसी की वजह से शायद उसकी तबीयत खराब थी। 49 साल की मारिया तस्तोत्सी को जब उसके गर्भ के बारे में बताया गया तो उसने इसका सारा इल्जाम उस बिशप पर लगाया, जिसके पास वो गई थी। 

दरअसल, तस्तोत्सी अस्पताल का खर्च नहीं उठा सकती थी, इसलिए उसका ब्वॉयफ्रेंड उसे एक बिशप के पास लेकर गया ताकि उसकी तबीयत ठीक हो सके। तस्तोत्सी ने बताया कि बिशप ने उससे कहा कि वो अपने सारे कपडे उतार दे। उसके बाद उसने उसे सांप की खाल में लपेटकर एक जडी खाने को दी। उसके कुछ दिन बाद ही तस्तोस्ती के दांत गिरने लगे और उसके बाद उसका ब्वॉयफ्रेंड भी उसे छोडकर भाग निकला।

 स्थानीय लोगों का मानना है कि ये सब किसी ने जलनवश किया है, लेकिन तस्तोत्सी अब दोबारा किसी के साथ संबंध नहीं बना सकती, क्योंकि उसके पूरे शरीर में जहर फैल चुका है। हालांकि उसके गर्भ से सांप तो निकाल दिया गया है, लेकिन उसका शरीर जहरीला हो गया है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*मंगल ग्रह पर जाना है तो आज ही कराएं रजिस्ट्रेशन*


आपके लिऎ एक अच्छी खबर है कि अब मंगल ग्रह पर आने वाले अगले दस सालों में एक कालोनी बनाई जाने की तैयारी की जा रही है। आपको ये भी बता दें कि इस कालोनी रहने के लिये आठ हजार इंडियन भी तैयार बैठे हैं। इसलिए ये भी कहा जा रहा है कि इसके लिऎ लोग पहले से ही रजिस्टे्रशन कराने को तैयार है। आपको येे भी बता दें कि इस प्रोजेक्ट में सबसे ज्यादा अमरीका से 37852, चीन से 13124, ब्राजील से 8686, भारत से 8107,रूस से 7138, ब्रिटेन से 6999, मेक्सिको से 6771, कनाडा से 6593, स्पेन से 3621 और फिलीपिंस से 3516 लोगों ने मंगल ग्रह पर जाने को तैयार है। मार्स वन प्रोग्राम में रजिस्ट्रेशन का आखिरी दिन 31 अगस्त है। 18 वर्ष की आयु पूरी कर चुके लोग इस प्रोग्राम का हिस्सा बन सकते हैं। 

इच्छुक लोग एप्लाई डॉट मार्स डेस वन डॉट काम पर रजिस्ट्रेशन करवा सकते हैं। दुनियाभर से अब तक करीब 170000 लोग मंगल ग्रह पर बनने वाली कालोनी के बाशिंदे बनने की इच्छा जता चुके हैं। मार्श वन प्रोजेक्ट एक एनजीओ की ओर से तैयार किया गया है। एनजीओ की मंगल ग्रह पर 2023 में मानवों के लिए स्थायी आवास निर्माण की योजना है। 

मंगल ग्रह पर मनुष्यों के रहने परिस्थितियां बनाने के लिए भी मार्स वन कार्यक्रम के तहत तैयारी जारी है। बताया जाता है कि मार्स वन के पास मौजूदा तकनीक मंगल पर मानव जीवन संभव बनाने के लिए काफी है। हालांकि कुछ और कंपोनेंट शामिल किए जाने शेष हैं जोकि पूरी तरह जांचं-परखे हुए हैं। इस महत्वाकांक्षी प्रोजेक्ट में मनुष्यों के लिए आवास के अलावा कार्गो मिशन और मानव रहित आवास मिशन शामिल है।

मार्स वन के मुताबिक आने वाले वर्षो में मंगल पर कम्यूनिकेशन सैटेलाइट, दो रोवर्स, एक डेमोस्ट्रेशन मिशन और कई कार्गो मिशन्स भेजे जाने हैं। ये मिशन्स मंगल पर आउटपोस्ट स्थापित करेंगे जहां मानव कू्र रह सकेगा और काम कर सकेगा। बताया जाता है कि स्थायी आवास के लिए प्रशिक्षित अंतरिक्ष यात्रियों का चुनाव किया जा चुका है और इन्हें प्रशिक्षण दिया जा रहा है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*मिल रहे हैं डायनासोर के जीवाश्म और अस्थियां*

चीन- आपने डायनासोरों के बारे में तो बहुत सुना होगो लेकिन कभी देखा नहीं है सिर्फ उनका प्रतिरूप ही देखा है आप लोगों ने पर आपको बता दें कि अभी हाल ही में चीन में डायनासोर के जीवाश्म मिले हैं। 

आर्कियोलाजिस्ट का कहना है कि ये जीवाश्म 130 साल से भी ज्यादा पुराने है। रिर्पोट के अनुसार यह बताया जा रहा है कि जिंगेंको गांव के पास खुदाई गई थी जिसमें डायनासोर की कुछ हडिडयां और कुछ जीवाश्म अवशेष भी मिले थे।

 खुदाई के प्रभारी व अनुसंधानकर्ता ने बताया कि आगे के शोध को सुरक्षित रखने के लिए वैज्ञानिकों ने जीवाश्मों को जिप्सम के साथ सील बंद कर दिया है। यह भी बताया कि अधिकांश जीवाश्म अपेक्षाकृत रूप से पूरे थे। इसे डायनासोर के पूरे कंकाल के संयोजन के लिए उपयुक्त माना जा रहा है। अनुसंधानकर्ता ने बताया था कि जीवाश्म का सबसे बडा हिस्सा ह्युमरस या ऊपरी बांह की हड्डी है जिसकी लंबाई लगभग 60 सेंटीमीटर से ज्यादा बताई जा रही है। 2010 में इस क्षेत्र में पहली बार जीवाश्म पाए गए थे। वैज्ञानिकों को इससे पहले भी कई डायनासोर के कई जीवाश्म मिल चुके हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*मगर की पीठ पर सवार हो, तो इतराना जरूरी है!*

आपने अपने बुजुर्गो से बंदर और घडियाल की दोस्ती की कहानी तो सुनी होगी। जिसमें एक बंदर हर रोज घडियाल की पीठ पर सवार होकर नदी पार किया करता था। ठीक वैसे ये कहानी भी काफी हद तक वैसी ही है। ये कहानी ठीक वैसी है फर्क है तो सिर्फ बंदर की जगह कछुए का जहां पहले की कहानी बंदर था तो अब इस कहानी में कछुआ। 

जहां एक कछुआ, घडियाल की पीठ पर बैठा हुआ है और तालाब पार करने की कोशिश कर रहा है। डेलीमेल की खबर के अनुसार ये तस्वीर लेने वाले 41 वर्षीय शॉन मिलर खुद भी इस तस्वीर को खींचते समय हैरत में थे। उनके अनुसार, संभव है कि कछुए को पता ही नहीं हो कि वो दुनिया के सबसे खतरनाक मांसाहारी जीवों में से एक घडियाल की पीठ पर बैठा हो। शायद उसे लग रहा हो कि ये भी कोई लकडी का लnा ही हो।

----------


## .jaguar.

*अरे ये क्या! गर्लफ्रेंड को इंप्रेस करने लिए खुद को मारी गोली*

आप ने अक्सर देखा होगा गर्लफ्रेंड को खुश करने के लिए लडके किसी हद तक जाने को तैयार हो जाते है। गर्लफ्रेंड को खुश करने के लिए लडके फूल देते हैं, महंगे गिफ्ट देते हैं या फिर कहीं घुमाने ले जाते हैं। लेकिन यहां तो गर्लफ्रेंड को इंप्रेस करने के लिए एक अजीब ही तरिका अपनाया और अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को इंप्रेस करने के लिए खुद को ही गोली मार ली। 

के्रजीन्यूज 24 की खबर के अनुसार, यूनान के कातो अंबेलिया पुलिस ने बताया कि लडके ने खुद ही ये बात स्वीकार की है। बिना लाइसेंस वाली ये बंदूक लडके के पिता की है। लेकिन अच्छी बात ये रही कि लडके ने अपने पैर में ही गोली मारी। उसने पुलिस को बताया कि उसे लगता था कि ऎसा करने से वो हीरो बन जाएगा। डॉक्टरों ने उसका ऑपरेशन करके गोली निकाल ली है, जबकि लडके के पिता को बिना लाइसेंस की बंदूक रखने का दोषी मानते हुए गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया है।

----------


## umabua

> *ओ माईला! ये मोहतरमा भी पहनती है "ब्रा"*



बड़े थनों वाली बकरियों के थन  प्रायः एक बड़े थैले में छिपे हुए देखे हैं मैंने। मैंने तो यह समझती थी कि शायद इनके मालिक अधिक दूध देने वाली बकती को अन्य लोगों की 'नज़र' से बचाने के लिए उन्हें थैला पहना देती होंगी। पालतू कुत्ते और बिल्ली आदि को जाड़े में ऊनी कपड़ों को पहने हुआ भी देखा है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बड़े थनों वाली बकरियों के थन  प्रायः एक बड़े थैले में छिपे हुए देखे हैं मैंने। मैंने तो यह समझती थी कि शायद इनके मालिक अधिक दूध देने वाली बकती को अन्य लोगों की 'नज़र' से बचाने के लिए उन्हें थैला पहना देती होंगी। पालतू कुत्ते और बिल्ली आदि को जाड़े में ऊनी कपड़ों को पहने हुआ भी देखा है।


बकरी के थन  दूध से भरे होने के कारण लटक जाते हैं, भारी  भी हो जाते हैं.
 प्राय जमीन से रगड़ते हुए भी जाते हैं इसी कारण थैला नुमा कपड़ा पहना दिया जाता है.

----------


## umabua

> बकरी के थन  दूध से भरे होने के कारण लटक जाते हैं, भारी  भी हो जाते हैं.
>  प्राय जमीन से रगड़ते हुए भी जाते हैं इसी कारण थैला नुमा कपड़ा पहना दिया जाता है.


जानकारी साझा करने के लिए धन्यवाद कमल जी।

----------


## .jaguar.

*एलिफेंट मैन*

लदंन- आपने कभी देखा किसी एलिफेंट मैन को आप सोच रहें होंगे कि भला ये कैसे हो सकता है कोई इंसान एलिफेंट कैसे हो सकता है। लेकिन आपको बता दें कि एक शख्स हैं जो ऎसे हीं हैं। इस बात के लिये उनका कई बार मजाक भी उडाया गया था।

 वैज्ञानिकों ने जब उस इंसान का अध्ययन किया तो उसकी हडिडयों में एक बीमारी सामने आयी थी जिसकी वजह से यह राज छुपा हुआ था और यह बात भी जब पता चली जब उनकी मौत हो चुकी थी और मौत को 123 साल हो चुके थे तब ये खुलासा सामने आया था। "एलिफैंट मैन" के नाम से मशहूर जोसेफ मेरिक के सिर का आकार बिगडा हुआ था।

 मेरिक के शरीर में ये असामान्य परिवर्तन काफी कम उम्र से आ गया था। उस समय में कई डॉक्टरों ने उनका परीक्षण किया, लेकिन उनके बिगडे हुए सिर, मुडी हुई रीढ की हड्डी, "ढेलेदार" त्वचा और काफी बढे हुए दाएं हाथ की असल वजह का पता नहीं चल सका। वैज्ञानिकों का मानना है कि मेरिक की हçड्डयों की डीएनए जांच कर ये पता किया जा सकता है कि उन्हें क्या बीमारी थी और क्यों थी। मेरिक के कंकाल को रॉयल लंदन हॉस्पिटल के एक छोटे से म्यूजियम में रखा गया है।

 लेकिन समस्या ये है कि जिस तरीके से मेरिक की हçड्डयों को रखा गया था उससे उनकी हçड्डयों से डीएनए का नमूना लेने में दिक्कत आ रही है। लंदन की क्वीन मैरी यूनिवर्सिटी के स्वास्थ्य विभाग के वाइस प्रिंसिपल रिचर्ड ट्रेमबाथ कहते हैं, परीक्षण की प्रक्रिया के दौरान कई बार उनकी हçड्डयों के ढांचे को ब्लीच किया गया। ब्लीच डीएनए के लिए अच्छा रसायन नहीं है। इससे डीएनए की पर्याप्त मात्रा का नमूना लेने में दिक्कत हो रही है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*डुओडुओ की उम्र 5 साल, उडाता है प्लेन*

बीजिंग। चीन में पांच साल का एक बच्चा विमान उडाकर सबसे कम उम्र का पायलट बन गया है। हे यिडे नाम के इस बालक का घरेलू नाम डुओडुओ है। उसने 31 अगस्त को बीजिंग वन्य जीव पार्क के ऊपर 35 मिनट तक विमान उडाया।

 चीनी मीडिया में छपी खबरों के मुताबिक, जिस उडान क्लब में डुओडुओ विमान उडाना सीख रहा है, उसके प्रभारी झांग योंगहुई ने बताया कि डुओडुओ ने 30 किलोमीटर तक विमान उडाया। इस बच्चे ने 2012 में तब अचंभा पैदा किया था जब बर्फ पर दौडते हुए उसका अर्धनग्न वीडियो इंटरनेट पर तेजी से लोकप्रिय हुआ था।

 उसके परिवार ने न्यूयॉर्क में माइनस 13 डिग्री तापमान पर यह वीडियो बनाया था। मीडिया रिपोर्ट में कहा गया है कि यह बच्चा एक अतरंराष्ट्रीय प्रतियोगिता में जलपोत भी चला चुका है और तूफानी बारिश के दौरान जापान की फुजियामा चोटी पर भी चढ सकता है। ग्लोबल टाइम्स के मुताबिक, बच्चे के पिता हे लिएशेंग चाहते हैं कि उनका बेटा विमान उडाकर बहादुर बने और उसमें जानने और सीखने की इच्छा प्रबल हो।

----------


## .jaguar.

*जब महिला ने पकाया पति को प्रेशर कुकर में...*

पेइचिंग। अत्याचारों से तंग आकर एक महिला ऎसा कदम उठाया जिसे सुन आप शॉक्ड हो जाएंगे। दरअसल चीन में एक महिला ने पति की पहले तडपा-तडपा कर हत्या की और बाद में सबूत मिटाने के लिए उसके शरीर के छोटे-छोटे टुकडे कर प्रेशर कुकर में पका दिए। हालांकि बाद में महिला खुद पुलिस के पास चली गई। इस घटना से कुछ दिन पहले ऎसी ही एक और वीभत्स घटना हुई थी, जिसमें एक व्यक्ति ने अपनी नवजात बच्ची के सीने में सूइयां घोंप दी थीं। न्यूज एजेंसी की खबर के अनुसार, पूर्वी चीन के लुआन में महिला ने अपने पति के जुल्म से तंग आकर वीभत्स हत्याकांड को अंजाम दिया। सालों से वह अपने पति के जुल्म का शिकार थी और पति उस पर और उसकी बेटी पर अत्याचार करता था। इससे तंग आकर महिला ने अपने पति की हत्या कर दी।

पहले उसने अपने पति को नशे की दवाई दी और तीन दिनों तक उसे भूखा-प्यासा रखा। तीन दिनों तक पति को भूखा-प्यासा रख महिला ने अपने पति की बुरी तरह पिटाई भी की। उसे इतना पीटा कि उसकी मौत हो गई। हत्या की राज़ छिपाने के लिए उसने लाश को छोटे-छोटे टुकडों में काटा और फिर उन्हें कुकर में पकाया। हालांकि बाद में महिला खुद पुलिस से पास गई और अपने पति के जुल्मों से तंग आकर उसकी हत्या करने की बात बताई।

----------


## .jaguar.

*गजब! दो पैरों के सहारे चलती है ये बकरी*

अंपग होना कितना लाचारी भरा होता है ये आप इस बकरी से सीख सकते है। दो पैरो से लाचार ये बकरी अब एकबार फिर चलने लगी है। चीन के एक चिडियाघर में इस अपंग बकरी के लिए खास किस्म की व्हीलचेयर बनाया गया है।

 मेट्रो की खबर के अनुसार, इस बकरी की कहानी बडी दिलचस्प है। ये बकरी बचपन से ऎसी नहीं थी लेकिन एक दिन एक घोडे ने इसकी रीढ की हड्डी पर कुछ ऎसे वार किया कि इसकी हड्डी ही टूट गई। इस हादसे के बाद बकरी का खडा होना भी मुश्किल हो गया और वो हर समय लेटी रहती। या फिर घिसट-घिसटकर चलती। 

लेकिन आज ये बकरी आराम से चलती-फिरती है। हालांकि चिडियाघर के अधिकारियों ने ये तो नहीं बताया है कि ये समाधान कुछ समय के लिए है या फिर हमेशा के लिए, लेकिन फिलहाल इस बकरी के लिए तो ये किसी वरदान से कम नहीं हैं।

----------


## .jaguar.

*अब दूसरों की सोच पर भी होगा आपका कंट्रोल!*

वॉशिंगटन- वैज्ञानिकों ने एक शोध किया है कि वह किसी भी इंसान की सोच अपने कंट्रोल में कर सकता है, चौंक गये होंगे न आप ये सुनकर जी हंा, एक ऎसा सिस्टम डिवेलप किया है, जिसमें एक आदमी एक खास इंटरफेस का इस्तेमाल करके दूसरे आदमी की सोच को कंट्रोल कर सकता है।

 यह इंटरफेस इंटरनेट के जरिए दोनों के दिमागों को कनेक्ट करता है। खास बात यह है कि इसे डिवेलप करने वाली रिसर्च टीम में एक भारतीय भी शामिल है। 

यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ वॉशिंगटन में प्रफेसर ने इलेक्ट्रिकल ब्रेन रेकॉडिंüग का इस्तेमाल करके अपना दिमागी सिग्नल अपने साथी को भेजा। इस सिग्नल की वजह से उनके साथी की कीबोर्ड पर टिकी उंगली में हरकत हुई। राव के असिसटेंट स्टोको का कहना है कि जिस तरह से इंटरनेट कंप्यूटरों को आपस में जोडने का काम करता है, ठीक वैसे ही इंटरनेट दिमागों को भी कनेक्ट कर सकता है। हम दिमाग में बसे ज्ञान को एक शख्स से दूसरे में ट्रांसफर करना चाहते हैं। 

गौरतलब है कि ड्यूक यूनिवसिर्टी के रिसर्चरों ने दो चूहों के बीच ब्रेन टू ब्रेन कम्यूनिकेशन होने से जुडा प्रयोग किया है। हावर्ड ने भी इंसान और चूहे के बीच ऎसा प्रयोग किया है। राव का मानना है कि उनका यह प्रयोग इंसानों के बीच ब्रेन कम्यूनिकेशन का पहला साइंटिफिक प्रयोग है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*जब एक दिन के लिए मंत्री बनी 16 साल की लडकी*

फलस्तीनी। क्या आपने कभी सुना है कि कम उम्र में कोई मंत्री पद हासिल कर लें। पर यह सिर्फ एक मजाक नहीं, बल्की हकीकत है। फलस्तीनी इलाके में महज 16 साल में एक लडकी को मंत्री बना दिया गया।

 वहां के एक मंत्री ने इस 16 वर्षीय लडकी को एक दिन के लिए मंत्री पद की जिम्मेदारी दी और उसे खुद की कुर्सी पर बैठा दिया। 

फलस्तीनी के दैनिक अखबार के मुताबिक एक दिन के लिए मंत्री बनीं बशाएर ओथमन ने फलस्तीनी प्राधिकरण की सरकार में स्थानीय प्रशासन के महकमे के मुखिया की हैसियत से संयुक्त राष्ट्र के महासचिव बान की मून के सामने कई स्थानीय मुद्दे भी रखे थे। 

खबर के मुताबिक स्थानीय प्रशासन विभाग के मंत्री ने ओथमन को उसके जन्मदिन के अवसर पर यह मौका दिया था। इतना ही नहीं ओथमन पिछले साल भी दो माह के लिए अपने गृह क्षेत्र में नगरपालिका के चेयरमैन के तौर पर काम कर चुकी है। शायद यहीं कारण रहा कि मंत्री ने उसके जन्मदिन पर उन्हें अजीब तोहफा दिया। 

वहीं, मंत्री सईद अल कावनी के मुताबिक इन अनुभवों से फलीस्तीनी नौजवानों को अपनी जिम्मेदारियों के प्रति आगे आने का मौका मिलेगा और वे अपनी जिम्मेदारियां निभाएंगे। इस लडकी ने नौजवानों के लिए एक फोरम भी चला रखी है। जो फलस्तीनी राष्ट्र के निर्माण में नौजवानों की भागीदारी के लिए काम करती है। खबरों के मुताबिक संयुक्त राष्ट्र महासचिव के सामने जो मुद्दे रखें उनमें आमजन की समस्याओं को बताया गया है।

----------


## .jaguar.

*इस वीडियो को देख कांप उठेंगे आप...*




कई बार हमारे आस-पास ऎसी घटना घटित हो जाती है हम कुछ पल के लिए भौंचके रह जाते है यानी कुछ पल के लिए हमारी धडकनों की गति तेज हो जाती। यानी हम डर जाते है। दिमाग में अजीब सी हलचल पैदा हो जाती है जो अपने आप ही अजीब आवाजें सुनाई देने लग जाती तो कभी कुछ भी दिखाई देने लग जाता है। जो न चाहते हुए भी शरीर में सिरहन पैदा कर देता है।

ऎसा ही कुछ मिलता जुलता वाक्य कनाडा में एक शख्स के साथ घटित हुआ। कनाडा के इस शख्स को पहले तो अपने घर पर कुछ अजीब आवाजें सुनाई दी और फिर दूसरी बार उनको ओर अधिक खौफनाक आवाजें सुनाई दी। ये आवाजें कुछ ऎसी ही थीं तैसे अमूमन भूतहा फिल्मों का बैकग्राउंड होता है। 

दिलचस्प बात ये थी कि जब इन आवाजों को रिकॉर्ड करके इस शख्स ने फेसबुक पर डाला तो उस पर कई लोगों के कमेंट आए हुए थे। जिनमें से कई आस-पास वाले भी थे और उन्होंने भी ये आवाज सुनने की पुष्टि की।

----------


## Neelima

*यहां सबसे पहले हुई थी गणपति की पूजा!*
*इलाहाबाद.* आगामी नौ सितंबर से सारा देश गणपति उत्सव में डूब जाएगा। महाराष्ट्र में गणपति उत्सव में भक्ति के अनूठे रंग देखने को मिलेंगे। लेकिन कम लोग ही जानते होंगे की पृथ्वी पर सबसे पहले गणपति की पूजा कहां हुई।

शास्त्रों के मुताबिक जब प्रजापति ब्रह्मा ने सृष्टि की रचना की तो त्रिदेव  ब्रह्मा, विष्णु व महेश ने साथ मिलकर प्रयाग यानी आज के इलाहाबाद में गंगा तट पर स्थित दशाश्वमेघ घाट पर आदि गणेश के मंदिर की स्थापना की थी। 

ये मंदिर आज भी अपने आदि रूप में विद्यमान है| सनातन धर्म की मान्यतानुसार किसी भी कार्य के आरम्भ में सबसे पहले गणेश जी की पूजा की जाती है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

विघ्न विनाशक गणपति की आराधना का प्रथम केंद्र होने के चलते इस मंदिर का विशेष महत्व है और यहां साल भर भक्तों का तांता लगा रहता है। 
प्रयाग में रहने वाले तमाम लोग अपने दिन की शुरुआत आदि गणेश के दर्शन से करते हैं| यहां सुबह—शाम गणेश जी का श्रृंगार सोने-चांदी के आभूषण से होता है|

----------


## Neelima

आदि गणेश के इस मंदिर की एक विशेषता ये भी है की प्रजापति ब्रह्मा ने यहां गणेश के साथ-साथ अपने आराध्य भोले शंकर की भी स्थापना की। आज यहां गणेश और शिव साथ-साथ पूजे जाते हैं

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*हनुमान मंदिर में LIVE चमत्कार*
कानपुर/इटावा. इटावा से 70 किलोमीटर की दूरी यमुना नदी के किनारे पर बसा रूरा गांव में हनुमान जी का एक मंदिर है। यहां उनकी मूर्ति लेटे हुए है। ऐसी मान्यता है कि हनुमान जी भक्तों द्वारा चढ़ाए गए प्रसाद खाते हैं। दूध पीते हैं। सांस भी लेते हैं। प्रत्येक मंगलवार के दिन यहां भक्तों की भारी भीड़ रहती है। देश भर से लाखों श्रद्धालु रोज यहां आते हैं। उनकी हर मुराद पूरी होती है।

जानकारी के मुताबिक, इस मंदिर में पवन पुत्र हनुमान की मूर्ति लेटे हुए है। देश के कोने-कोने से आने वाले भक्तो की आस्था का केंद्र बन चुके हैं। यहां आने वाले भक्तों की माने तो दक्षिण की तरफ मुंह करके लेटे हनुमान जी के मूर्ति के मुंह में जितना भी प्रसाद और दूध चढ़ाया जाता है, वह गायब हो जाता है। इस रहस्य को आज भी लोगो को लिए कौतूहुल का विषय बना हुआ है।

----------


## Neelima

महंत हरभजन दास के अनुसार प्राचीन काल में प्रतापनेर के राजा हुकुम चन्द्र तेज प्रताप सिंह चौहान के सपने में हनुमान जी आये। उनसे मूर्ति को निकालकर वहीं मंदिर बनवाकर पूजा अर्चना करने को कहा। राजा ने सपने की बात पर ध्यान नहीं दिया। दुसरे दिन उनको फिर हनुमान जी ने सपने के मूर्ति निकालने और पूजा अर्चना के लिए कहा।

----------


## Neelima

इस पर राजा ने दुसरे दिन सुबह उस जगह की खुदवाई करवाई। वहां से हनुमान जी की एक मूर्ति निकली। वह लेटे हुए अवस्था में थी। इसे राजा ने दूध से नहलाकर हनुमान जी को खड़े अवस्था में वहीं स्थापित कर दिया। अगले दिन राजा भगवान हनुमान जी के दर्शन करने गए तो, हनुमान जी लेटे अवस्था में थे। इसे देख राजा को बड़ा ही आश्चर्य हुआ, तब से कहते है हनुमान जी इसी अवस्था में हैं।

----------


## Neelima

कहते हैं एक दिन राजा ने हनुमान जी का पेट भरने के लिए पूरे राज्य से कई टन दूध मंगवाया। उसको हनुमान जी के मुंह में डालना शुरू किया। समूचा दूध गायब होता गया। मूर्ति में सांस लेने की आवाज भी आने लगी। तब से ये मान्यता है कि हनुमान जी एक इंसान की तरह सांस भी लेते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*सबसे भयानक MASS SUICIDES*
आत्महत्या यानी जानबूझकर खुद की हत्या करना। आज के समय में इसे निंदनीय माना जाता है, लेकिन प्राचीन समय में ऐसा नहीं था। आज से कई सौ साल पहले आत्महत्या को सम्मान्य समझा जाता था। भारत की सतीप्रथा इस बात का सबूत है। मोक्ष जैसी धार्मिक भावनाओं से प्रभावित होकर भी कई लोग आत्महत्या करते थे, लेकिन आज परिस्थितियां बदल चुकी हैं। दुनिया के ज़्यादातर देशों में आत्महत्या को गंभीर अपराध माना जाता है। भारतीय दंड संहिता की धारा 309 के तहत आत्महत्या के प्रयास को गंभीर अपराध माना गया है और पकड़े जाने पर सजा का प्रावधान भी है। दूसरे देशों में भी इससे जुड़े सख्त कानून हैं।

इतिहास में झांकने पर सामूहिक आत्महत्या के भी कई मामले मालूम चलते हैं। दुनिया के अलग-अलग देशों में घटित इन दुखद घटनाओं में हजारों लोगों ने खुद की जीवनलीला खत्म कर ली। पिछले कुछ सालों में घटित सामूहिक आत्महत्या की घटनाओं में ज्यादातर का कारण धार्मिक भावनाएं थीं। धार्मिक रीति-रिवाजों और प्रवर्तकों के प्रभाव में आकर हजारों लोग आत्महत्या कर चुके हैं।

----------


## Neelima

जिम जोन्स के नेतृत्व में 1970 के अंत तक एक ऐसे समुदाय की खोज हुई जो दुनिया से अलग दक्षिण अमेरिका के एक जंगल जॉन्सटाउन में रहते थे। सन् 1978 में अमेरिकी कांग्रेस के लियो रयान ने इनके बारे में तथ्यों का पता लगाने के लिए जॉन्सटाउन का दौरा किया। वहां से लौटते वक्त जॉन्सटाउन के 18 लोग जो उस समुदाय से निकलना चाहते थे, उनके साथ वापस जाने की कोशिश करने लगे। इन 18 लोगों के इस कदम से वहां हिंसा भड़क गई। समुदाय के लोगों ने उन पर गोलीबारी शुरू कर दी। इस गोलीबारी में एक कांग्रेसी रयान और  तीन पत्रकार समेत एक व्यक्ति भी मारा गया जो वहां से निकलना चाहता था। 11 लोग जख्मी भी हुए। घटना के कुछ ही घंटों के बाद इस समुदाय के नेता ने समुदाय के सभी लोगों को पोटेशियम साइनाइड पीकर सामूहिक आत्महत्या करने का आदेश दिया। नेता के आदेश पर पहले छोटे बच्चों को पोटेशियम साइनाइड पिलाकर मार दिया गया। इस सामूहिक आत्महत्या में बच्चों सहित नौ सौ से अधिक लोगों के जीवन का अंत हो गया।

----------


## Neelima

वर्जिन मैरी के एक कथित आदेश के बाद 1980 में भविष्य बताने वाले कैथोलिक शाखा MRTC  की स्थापना हुई। इस शाखा ने यह घोषणा की थी कि एक निश्चित दिन दुनिया का अंत हो जाएगा। इस संप्रदाय के सदस्य झूठी गवाही से बचने के लिए इशारों में बातें करते थे। वे व्यभिचार से बचने के लिए सेक्स से परहेज करते थे और सप्ताह में दो दिन का उपवास भी करते थे। जैसे-जैसे वह दिन नजदीक आता गया, वैसे-वैसे वहां के लोगों की उत्सुकता बढती गई। उन्होंने खेतों में काम करना बंद कर दिया। हालांकि, यह भविष्यवाणी झूठी साबित हुई। इसके बाद लोगों ने अपने नेताओं से भविष्यवाणियों की प्रामाणिकता को लेकर सवाल करने शुरू कर दिए। तभी फिर 17 मार्च को प्रलय के दिन की घोषणा की गई और सभी 1000 अनुयायियों को मोक्ष प्राप्ति का जश्न मनाने के लिए आमंत्रित किया गया। इनमें बच्चे और वयस्क भी शामिल थे। जोसफ किब्वेतीरे, जोसफ कसपुरारी, जॉन कामगार, डोमिनिक कतारिबबो और क्रेडोनिया म्वेरिंदेवो वे पांच नेता थे, जिनके आदेश पर ये सब हुआ। सभी इस बात से वाकिफ थे कि यह आत्मघात के समान होगा।

----------


## Neelima

टेक्सास में एक पहाड़ी के शिखर से फ्लोरेंस के एक चर्च के सदस्य हाउटेफ द्वारा यीशु के दूसरे अवतार की घोषणा की गई। इस घोषणा के उपरांत 1959 में सेवेंथ-डे एडवेंटिस्ट चर्च रोम मत का विरोध करने वाले एक संप्रदाय का जन्म हुआ। इस भविष्यवाणी की विफलता के बाद ऐसे बहुत से लोगों ने अपने-आप को भविष्य बताने वाला बताया। उनमें से एक वरनन हॉवेल ने उस संप्रदाय को अपने विश्वास मत में लेने की कोशिश की। उसने बताया कि वही आधिकारिक तौर पर यीशु के दायित्वों को संभालने का हकदार है। 1994 में एटीएफ को उसके खिलाफ गैरकानूनी हथियार रखने और बच्चों को प्रताड़ित करने के बारे में पता लगाने का हुक्म मिला, लेकिन एटीएफ के आक्रामक रवैये के कारण उन्हें कई प्रकार की बाधाओं का सामना करना पड़ा। कई दिनों तक चली लड़ाई के बाद एफबीआई ने बड़ी संख्या में लोगों को आत्महत्या से बचाने के लिए अनुयायियों को घेरने की कोशिश की। हालांकि, परिसर के भीतर सामूहिक आत्मदाह के लिए आग जला दी गई थी। इस आग में 80 लोगों ने अपनी जान गंवा दी। ये सामूहिक आत्महत्या थी या एफबीआई द्वारा किया गया सफाया, आज तक स्पष्ट नहीं हो पाया है।

----------


## Neelima

एक भटका हुआ संप्रदाय उस समय सुर्खियों में आया, जब 1997 में काले रंग की टी-शर्ट और जूते पहने हुए 39 लोगों ने उत्तरी सैन डिएगो में सामूहिक आत्महत्या कर ली। मरने वालों की आयु 26 से 72 वर्ष के बीच थी। उन्होंने आत्महत्या इस विश्वास से किया कि एक धूमकेतु पृथ्वी को पार कर रहा है, जो एक उच्च स्तर पर बदलाव के द्वारा सब कुछ नष्ट कर देगा

----------


## Neelima

धार्मिक अनुष्ठान से प्रेरित होकर किये जाने वाले आत्मदाह हमेशा अलौकिक प्रसाद या मोक्ष प्राप्ति जुड़े नहीं रहे हैं, जैसा कि वर्तमान समय में पाया गया है। साठ के दशक में बौद्ध भिक्षुओं द्वारा अनुष्ठानिक आत्महत्या वियतनाम युद्ध के खिलाफ विरोध प्रदर्शन का संकेत थी। 1963 में थिक क्वांग डुक नाम का व्यक्ति निडर होकर दक्षिण वियतनाम के प्रशासन द्वारा बौद्धों के उत्पीड़न के विरोध में एक व्यस्त साइगॉन सड़क पर खुद को जला लिया। ऐसा करने पर बौद्ध समुदायों द्वारा एक बोधिसत्व को सम्मानित किया। इसके बावजूद, सरकार ने थिक क्वांग डुक की तरह आत्मदाह प्रदर्शन करने वाले बौद्ध भिक्षुओं को दंडित किया गया। बहरहाल, बौद्ध धर्म में खुद को नुकसान पहुंचाना गुनाह माना गया है। वहीं, बौद्ध भिक्षुओं द्वारा आत्मदाह एक नि:स्वार्थ कार्रवाई के रूप में धर्म के प्रकाश को फैलाने और लोगों की आंखें खोलने के लिए सही बताया गया।

----------


## Neelima

1906 में बाली में एक अनुष्ठानिक सामूहिक आत्महत्या की गई जिसे पुपुतान के नाम से जाना गया। यह आत्मदाह सिर्फ इसलिए किया गया, क्योंकि इसे करने वाले लोग डच आक्रमणकारियों के अधीन नहीं होना चाहते थे। डच सेनापति ने दो आदेश दिए। उसने कहा कि सभी कीमती वस्तुओं को जला दिया जाये और एक मार्च निकाला जाये, जिसमें जवान व्यक्तियों, उनकी पत्नियों, बच्चों से लेकर बौद्ध भिक्षु सभी शामिल हों। डच रेजिमेंट के साथ आमना-सामना होते ही प्रधान पुजारी ने पुपुतान के राजा के कलेजे को चाकू से छलनी कर दिया। इसके बाद दोनों समूहों ने आपस में मार-काट उस समय तक जारी रखा, जब तक महिलाओं ने सेना को अपने गहने देने शुरू नहीं किए। उस दिन दोपहर तक इस भिड़ंत में बाली के 1000 से अधिक लोगों ने आत्महत्याएं की। अब डच आक्रमणकारियों के लिए ज्यादा कुछ करने को बचा नहीं था। आज बच्चों को पुपुतान के बारे में पढाया जाता है और उस दिन की याद में उत्सव मनाया जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

कनाडा से संचालित होने वाला एक ऐसा गुप्त समाज है, जो यह मानता है कि अभी भी टमप्लर के सैनिक मौजूद हैं। यह समाज स्विट्ज़रलैंड में स्थित है। उनका उद्देश्य ईसाई और इस्लामी धर्मों को एकजुट करना था। वो पूरे विश्व में यीशु के दूसरे उत्तराधिकारी के आने को लेकर एक मत तैयार करना चाहते थे। उस समय उनके द्वारा किये गए कार्य नए युग के दर्शन से पूरी तरह मेल खाते हैं। कई सालों तक होने वाली आत्महत्याएं और मौतें एक विशेष संप्रदाय से संबंधित हैं। यहां तक कि 1994 में एक तीन महीने के बच्चे को सिर्फ इसलिए मार दिया गया, क्योंकि उसकी पहचान ईसा के विरोधी के रूप की गई थी। उसी वर्ष अक्टूबर में 48 वयस्कों और बच्चों को मृत पाया गया। इनके सर में गोली मारी गई थी। सामूहिक आत्महत्या के शिकार हुए इन लोगों के शव स्विट्ज़रलैंड में स्थित भूमिगत उपासना मंदिर से प्राप्त हुए थे। उस मंदिर के तल में जितने भी शव मिले, उन सभी को टमप्लर प्रतीकों की वस्तुओं के साथ एक लाइन में खड़ा किया गया था।

----------


## jaileo

हड्डियों को कंपकंपा देने वाले चित्र और शाब्दिक सूचना है। और ऐसे चित्रों को 'लाइक' और  'थैंक्यू' बटन के माध्यम से प्रोत्साहित तो नहीं करना चाहता हूँ मैं किन्तु इन्हें मंच में साझा करने के लिए आपका हृदय से आभारी  अवश्य हूँ।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत ही रोंगटे खड़ा कर देने वाला विवरण है जनाब >>>>>>>

----------


## Neelima

*श्रापित खजाने*
*1- काहुएंगा दर्रा का खजाना :* इस खजाने की कहानी 1864 से शुरू होती है, जब मैक्सिको के राष्ट्रपति बेनिटो जुआरेज ने अपने चार सैनिकों को एक खजाने के साथ भेजा सेन फ्रांस्सिको था। इसमें सोने के सिक्के और बेशकीमती ज्वेलरी थी। रास्ते में एक सैनिक की मौत हो गई तो तीनों ने बीच रास्तें में खजाने को जमीन के अंदर गाड़ दिया। लेकिन वहां घूम रहे एक व्यक्ति डियागो मोरेना ने यह देख लिया। बाद में उसने इस धन को निकाला और लॉस एंजलिस की ऊपरी पहाड़ी पर गाड़ दिया। उसी रात उसने एक स्वप्न देखा कि  इस खजाने से अगर वह धन लाएगा तो उसकी मौत हो जाएगी। इसके बाद उसकी मौत हो गई। डियागो की मौत के बाद उसके मित्र जीसस मार्टिनेज ने इस खजाने को पाने के लिए अपने सौतेले पुत्र के साथ जैसे ही खुदाई करना शुरू की उसकी मौत हो गई। इसके बाद जीसस मार्टिनेज के सौतेले बेटे की मौत भी एक फायरिंग में हो गई। इस खजाने का थोड़ा हिस्स 1885 में बास्क शेफर्ड को मिला लेकिन जब वह जहाज से स्पेन जा रहा था तो सोने के सिक्कों के साथ वह समुद्र में डूब गया। इसके बाद आयल एक्सपर्ट हेनरी जोन्स ने 1939 में इस खजाने की खुदाई करानी शुरू की लेकिन 27 नवंबर को उसने आत्महत्या कर ली। बाद में एक और व्यक्ति की मौत हो गई। अगर हम सैनिकों सहित सभी की गिनती करें तो 9 लोग इस खजाने के चक्कर में मर चुके हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*- चाल्र्स आयलैंड का श्रापित खजाना :* अमेरिका में मिलफोर्ड का यह एक छोटा द्वीप, कानीकट श्रापित द्वीप है। मैक्सिकन सम्राट गुआजमोजिन का धन 1721 में चोरी हो गया था और उसे यहां मल्लाहों ने छिपा दिया था। 1850 में यहां कुछ लोग खजाने की तलाश में पहुंचे तो प्रेत्माओं ने उन्हें मार दिया। इनके यहां पहुंचते ही हड्डियों के ढांचों से आग की लपटे निकलने लगी थी। यहां पर किसी को खजाना नहीं मिल सका। वहां जाने की कोशिश करने वाले बताते हैं कि यहां रहस्यम लाइट्स और अजीब आवाजें सुनाई देती। बहुत समय तक यहां कोई भी बिल्डिंग नहीं बनाई जा सकी थी।

----------


## Neelima

*- ओक आयलैंड के गड्ढे का श्राप :* 40 फीट गहराई पर 2 मिलियन पाउंड दफन हैं : कनाडा के नोवा स्कोटिया नाम का एक छोटा द्वीप है। इस रओक आयलैंड सबसे पहले 1795 में कुछ किशोर लड़कों ने कुछ रहस्मय लाइट्स देखी थी। यहां एक पत्थर रखा हुआ है जिस पर लिखा है- फोर्टी फीट बिलो टू मिलियन पाउंड्स आर बरीड।
दुनिया भर के बहुत से लोगों ने यहां धन की तलाश की थी, जिनमें अमेरिका के राष्ट्रपति फै्रंकलिन डी रूजवेल्ट भी शामिल थे। आज भी लोग यहां धन की तलाश कर रहे हैं लेकिन किसी को यह पता नहीं है कि किसने यहां धन छिपाया और क्यों छिपाया।
इस खजाने के धन को पाने की कोशिश में पहली मौत का पता 1861 में चला जब पंप फट गया और एक मजदूर की मौत हो गई। एक मेनार्ड कैजर नाम के व्यक्ति ने 1951 में जब पत्थर को बांध कर हटा रहा था तो उसकी मौत हो गई। यहां 1965 में एडवंचरर राबर्ट रेस्टाल, उसके बेटे और दो काम करने वाले अन्य लोग एक गड्ढे में गिर गए और उनकी मौत हो गई। एक किवदंती यह भी है कि इस खजाना को पाने से पहले सात मौतें होना चाहिए।

----------


## Neelima

*- द लॉस्ट डचमैन माइन :* एक किवदंती के अनुसार एक सोने की खदान अमेरिका के साउथ वेस्टर्न इलाके में है। माना जाता है कि यह सुपरसटीशन माउंटेन में कहीं है। यह ऐरिजोना में ईस्ट फोनिक्स के पास अपाचे जंक्शन के पास है।यहां की अपाचे जनजातियों के बीच यह मान्यता है कि गर्जना का देवता ईष्र्यालु है और किसी को भी इस खजाने के पास जाने नहीं देना चाहता है। स्पेन के फ्रांसिस्को वास्क डी कोरोनाडो (1510-1524)ने जब इस खदान को खोजने की कोशिश की तो उसके लोगों की मौत होने लगी और उनकी लाशों से ढेर लग गए। 1845 में यहां डॉन मिगुएल पेराल्टा को कुछ सोना मिला लेकिन स्थानीय अपाचे आदिवासियों ने उसकी हत्या कर दी और उन्होंने सोने को पूरे इलाके में बिखेर दिया और खदान का प्रवेश द्वार नष्ट कर दिया गया। यह इलाका सोना पाने वालों के स्वर्ग बन गया।
एक डच व्यक्ति वाल्ज जो जर्मनी से यहां आया था।  उसने 20 साल की तलाश के बाद इस खदान को पाने का दावा किया था, लेकिन इसका पता बताने से पहले ही उसकी मौत हो गई। यहां 1931 में खजाने की तलाश में आए एडोल्फ रुथ लापता हो गया और दो साल बाद उसकी हड्डियां मिली। लेकिन एक नोट भी मिला जिसमें लिखा था, मैं आया, मैंने देखा, मैं विजयी हुआ। इसका अर्थ यह है कि मौत से पहले वह गोल्ड माइन पाने में सफल रहा। इसके बाद भी बहुत से लोग इस खजाने को पाने के लिए अपनी जान गंवा चुके हैं। इस गोल्ड माइन की तलाश में तीन साल पहले डेनवर निवासी जेस केपेन ने यह अभियान छोड़ दिया था लेकिन शव 2012 में उसका शव मिला।

----------


## Neelima

*द अंबेर रूम:* जब द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध अपने निर्णायक मोड़ पर था उस दौरान दोनों पक्ष अपने सोना और खजानों को छिपाने में लगे थे। यह सुप्रसिद्ध पेंटिंग्स और एक पूरा कमरा द अंबेर रूम गायब हो गया। इसे विश्व का आठवां आश्चर्य कहते हैं। यह रूस और पर्सिया के बीच शांति संधि के उत्सव के दौरान 1718 में पीटर द गे्रट को गिफ्ट के तौर पर मिली थी। यह हीरे, मोती, जवाहरातों से सजी हुई थी। 1941 में नाजियों ने इस कब्जा कर लिया और इसे सुरक्षित करने के लिए अलग अलग भागों में बांट दिया। इसके बाद इसे 1943 में इसे एक म्युजियम में प्रदर्शित किया गया। तभी से यह अभिशापित मानी जाता है। म्युजियम का  संरक्षक अल्फ्रेड रोड और पत्नी की मौत हो गई और वह डॉक्टर गायब हो गया, जिसने उनके डेथ सर्टिफिकेट पर हस्ताक्षर किए थे। इस रूम से जुड़े रहे रूसी जनरल गुसेव की रहस्मय परिस्थियों में हुई कार दुर्घटना में मौत हो गई। अंबेररूम को खोजने वाले एक जॉर्ज स्टेइन की जंगल में मौत हो गई और उनका नग्न शव मिला।

----------


## Neelima

*- कोहनूर हीरे का श्राप :* केवल इसे ईश्वर या महिला ही धारण कर सकते हैं। इसका अर्थ है प्रकाश का पर्वत। भारत में 105 कैरट के इस हीरे का इतिहास काफी पुराना है। लेकिन इसके बारे में 1306 में सामने आने की बात कहीं जाती है। एक हिंदू दस्तावेज के मुताबिक जो इस हीरे को पहनेगा वह दुनिया पर राज करेगा लेकिन इसे पहनने वाले सभी लोग दुर्भाग्यशाली साबित हुए। इसके बारे में यह धारणा प्रचलित है कि केवल ईश्वर या महिला ही इसे पहन सकती है। कई पुरुष राजाओं ने इसे पहना, लेकिन वे दुर्भाग्य के शिकार हुए। इनमें नादिर शाह भी शामिल है, जिसकी हत्या 1747 में हुई थी। जब यह 1850 में ब्रिटेन की महारानी विक्टोरिया को सौंपा गया तो उन्होंने इसके आकार में बदलाव करवाया। ब्रिटेन के किसी भी पुरुष ने इसे नहीं पहना। इसे टॉवर ऑफ लंदन में प्रदर्शित किया गया है।

----------


## Neelima

*चीन का क्विन शि हुआंग का विषैला मकबरा :* यह चीन के पहले सम्राट क्विन शी हुआंग का मकबरा है। उसकी मृत्य ईसा पूर्व10 सितंबर 210 में हुई थी। उसे यहां सैकड़ों गुलामों, रखैलों, सोने और जवाहरात के साथ दफनाया गया था। इसका विवरण इस टेराकोटा की मूर्ति में दर्ज है। यह स्थान मिस्र के ग्रेट पिरामिड से भी बड़ा है। यह स्थान गए गहरे पारे की नदी से घिरा हुआ है। यदि यहां पर खुदाई की जाए तो यह खतनाक हो सकता है। यह भी हो सकता है कि यदि जहरीला पदार्थ यहां से निकला तो पूरा इलाका प्रभावित हो सकता है। 50 वर्षों से यहां खोज में लगे ऑर्केलॉजिस्ट भी जगह के अंदर झांकने की हिम्मत नहीं कर पा रहे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

- मिस्र में फराओहज राजाओं का यह श्राप कि जो भी प्राचीन मिस्र के राजा को डिस्टर्ब करेगा उसकी मौत हो जाएगी। यहां के बारे में कहावत है कि जॉर्ज हर्बट मिस्र के प्राचीन किंग के मकबरे की खुदाई करना चाहता था लेकिन उसे एक मच्छर ने काट लिया और कुछ दिनों बाद उसकी मौत हो गई। हालांकि बाद में वैज्ञानिकों ने ऐसी बातों का खंडन किया है।

----------


## Neelima

*एक पीर जिसने समंदर में लेनी चाही समाधी लेकिन खींच लाया मुंबई का किनारा*

आपने अमिताभ बच्चन की एक सुपर हिट फिल्म “कुली“ तो देखी ही होगी, इस फिल्म के क्लाइमेक्स सीन की शूटिंग यहीं इसी जगह पर की गई थी। अगर याद नहीं आ रहा तो आपको फिल्म फिजा की वह कव्वाली “पिया हाजी अली“ तो ज़रूर याद होगी, इसकी शूटिंग भी यहीं की गई है।

हाजी अली दरगाह एक मस्जिद तथा दरगाह है जो की मुंबई के दक्षिणी भाग में वरली के समुद्र तट से करीब 500 मीटर समुद्र के अंदर एक छोटे से टापू पर स्थित है। मुख्य भूमि से यह टापू एक कंक्रीट के जलमार्ग के द्वारा जुड़ा हुआ है। यह दरगाह इस्लामी स्थापत्य कला का एक नायाब नमूना है। दरगाह के अंदर मुस्लिम संत सैयद पीर हाजी अली शाह बुखारी की कब्र है।

शायद दुनिया में यह अपनी तरह का एकमात्र धर्म स्थल है जहां एक दरगाह और एक मस्जिद समुद्र के बीच में टापू पर स्थित है और जहां एक ही समय पर हजारों श्रद्धालु एक साथ धर्मलाभ ले सकते है।

----------


## Neelima

*कौन थे ये संत?*

हाजी अली की दरगाह का निर्माण सन 1431 में एक अमीर (धनवान) मुस्लिम व्यवसायी सैयद पीर हाजी अली शाह बुखारी की याद में करवाया गया था, जिसने अपनी सारी धन दौलत त्याग कर मक्का की यात्रा (हज) का रुख किया। हाजी अली मुख्य रूप से पर्शिया (अब उज्बेकिस्तान) के बुखारा नमक जगह के रहने वाले थे तथा पूरी दुनिया की सैर करते हुए अंत में 15 वीं शताब्दी के लगभग मुंबई में आकर बस गए थे।

----------


## Neelima

उनके जीवन से जुड़ी एक सच्ची घटना हम आपको बताने जा रहे है। एक बार संत हाजी अली ने एक गरीब महिला को सड़क पर रोते हुए तथा विलाप करते देखा जिसके हाथ में एक खली डिब्बा था, उन्होंने उस महिला से पूछा की उसको क्या तकलीफ है, उसने झिझकते हुए जवाब दिया की वह तेल लेने गई थी और ठोकर लगने से उसका सारा तेल जमीं पर ढुल गया है और अब उसका पति उसे बहुत पीटेगा, संत ने उस महिला से कहा की मुझे उस जगह पर लेकर चलो जहां तुम्हारा तेल गिरा है।

----------


## Neelima

वह महिला उन्हें उस जगह पर लेकर गई संत उस जगह पर बैठ गए और अपने ऊंगली से जमीन को कुरेदने लगे। कुछ ही देर में जमीन से तेल की एक मोटी धार फव्वारे के रूप में निकली। महिला ने ख़ुशी से झूमते हुए अपना पूरा डिब्बा तेल से भर लिया।

----------


## Neelima

बाद में हाजी अली को एक घबराहट पैदा करने वाला सपना बार बार आने लगा की उन्होंने दुखी महिला की मदद करने के लिए धरती मां को कुरेदकर उन्हें तकलीफ पहुंचाई है। पश्चाताप की आग में जलते हुए वे बुरी तरह से बीमार पड़ गए तथा उन्होंने अपने अनुयायियों को आदेश दिया की उनकी मृत्यु के पश्चात् उनके शरीर को एक कोफीन में भरकर अरब सागर में छोड़ दिया जाये।

----------


## Neelima

हाजी अली ने अपनी मक्का यात्रा के दौरान अपना शरीर त्याग दिया तथा आश्चर्यजनक रूप से वह ताबुत जिसमें उनका मृत शरीर रखा था तैरते हुए इस जगह पहुँच गया तथा मुंबई में वरली के समीप एक छोटे से टापू की चट्टानों में अटककर रुक गया जहां आज उनकी दरगाह है, जिसे हम हाजी अली की दरगाह कहते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

गुरुवार तथा शुक्रवार को यहां पर कम से कम 40,000 लोग दर्शन के लिए आते हैं। आस्था और धर्म को दरकिनार करके यहां हर जाति तथा धर्म के लोग आकर इस महान संत की दुआएं लेते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

* समुद्र के अंदर पगडण्डी? क्या आप कभी पैदल चले हैं समुद्र में?*
दरगाह तक पहुंचना बहुत हद तक समुद्र की लहरों की तीव्रता पर निर्भर करता है क्योंकि जलमार्ग पर रेलिंग नहीं लगी हैं। जब कभी समुद्र में उच्च तीव्रता की लहरें आती हैं तो यह जलमार्ग पानी में डूब जाता है तथा दरगाह तक पहुंचा मुश्किल हो जाता है। दरगाह पर निम्न तीव्रता की लहरों के दौरान ही पहुंचा जा सकता है।

----------


## Neelima

इस जलमार्ग से आधा किलोमीटर का यह पैदल सफ़र बड़ा ही मोहक तथा रोमांचकारी होता है। कम लहरों के दौरान पुरे रास्ते के सफ़र के दौरान तीन चार बार तो यात्रियों के पैर जलमग्न हो ही जाते है। इस सफ़र के दौरान कई बार लहरें एक बड़े फव्वारे के रूप में आती है तथा हमें भीगा कर चली जाती हैं। यह सफ़र इतना सुहाना होता है की कदमों समय की मांग के अनुरूप आगे की ओर धकेलना पड़ता है। क्योंकि हम इस सफ़र को ख़त्म होने नहीं देना चाहते है।

----------


## Neelima

कल्पना कीजिये आप एक पगडण्डी पर चल रहे हैं और आपके दोनों ओर से असीम समुद्र की लहरें आपके करीब आकर आपको छूना चाह रहीं हो। पुरे रास्ते में छोटी छोटी खिलौनों तथा साज सज्जा के सामान की सुन्दर सजी दुकानें, खाने पीने की दुकानें, जो कभी कभी आधी जल में डूबी हुई दिखाई देती हैं।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*ये सच्चाई है मुंबई के कुछ सुनसान इलाकों की*
*रात........घुप्प अंधेरा....चारों ओर पसरा सन्नाटा...अनदेखी-अनसुनी आवाजें और कुछ अनिष्ट होने की आशंका...ये सब पैदा करती है डर..........डर एक अंजाने अंजाम का..कुछ अनहोनी होने की संभावना...सुनने में ही कितना डरावना लगता है। अब अगर हम आपसे ये कहें कि इन जगहों में आपको जाना पड़े तो आपको कैसा लगेगा...आप तो सोच कर ही पसीना-पसीना हो जाएंगे।* *जाना तो दूर आप इन जगहों के आस-पास नहीं फटकना चाहेंगे।*
आपके कौतुहल को और बढ़ाते हुए अगर हम आपसे ये कहें कि एक खूनी बिल्डिंग जिसमें एक परिवार ने बारी-बारी खिड़की से छलांग लगाकर सुसाइड कर लिया, वो जगह जहां अबतक 20 लोग इन अतृप्त आत्माओं का शिकार बन चुके हैं या फिर एक जंगल जहां आपसे भूत लिफ्ट मांग सकता है।
और तो और एक ऐसा मिल जहां एक टीवी एक्ट्रेस का हुआ रूहानी ताकतों से साक्षात्कार....चौंक  ए नहीं ये तो चंद वाकये हैं अब आपको थर्रा देने के लिए काफी थे। मगर आपके आश्चर्य की कोई सीमा नहीं रहेगी ये जानकर कि ये सभी जगह और घटनाएं मायानगरी मुंबई के बीचों-बीच स्थित जगहों की है।  यहां तो दिन में ही इन रूहानी ताकतों का एहसास होता है तो फिर रात.....जी हां आइए आपको इस खबर के माध्यम से सीधे लिए चलते हैं मुंबई जहां जमा रखा है रूहानी ताकतों ने डेरा....
मुंबई के इन इलाकों और जगहों में जाना मना है....और अगर दिन में जाने की गलती कर भी ली तो रात में तो यहां एक पल रुकने की गलती ना करें। अगर गलती की तो फिर इसके आप खुद जिम्मेदार होंगे....अब आप सोच रहे होंगे भला कौन सी हैं वो जगहें जहां जाना अनिष्ट को न्योता देना है।
दिल थाम कर पढ़िए ये खबर क्योंकि हो सकता है आप इन इलाकों के आस-पास ही रहते हों। और भले ही आपको आजतक इन रुहानी ताकतों से दो-चार न होना पड़ा हो पर जो सच है वो सच है

----------


## Neelima

*ग्रांड पैराडी टावर्स*

मुंबई में सबसे मशहूर और सबसे समृद्ध क्षेत्रों में से एक में स्थित है ग्रांड पैराडी टॉवर जिसे कभी कभी ग्रैंड पैरारी के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। यहां की 8वीं मंजिल पर कैंप्स कॉर्नर ने पूरी दुनिया का ध्यान अपनी ओर खींचा था। अजीब आत्महत्याओं की एक श्रृंखला के दौरान होने वाली मौतों और इमारत में दुर्घटनाओं का एक भीषण पैटर्न बनने के कारण पूरी दुनिया का ध्यान इस ओर आकर्षित हुआ था।

----------


## Neelima

*2004* *से शुरू हुआ खूनी खेल*
इन बुरी घटनाओं का दौर शुरू हुआ 2004 से जब एक बुजुर्ग दंपति इस अपार्टमेंट की खिड़की से बाहर कूद गया। मामला यहीं नहीं रुका और एक साल के अंदर ही उनके बच्चों और उनके पोते ने ठीक उसी तरह खिड़की से कूदकर आत्म हत्या कर ली।

----------


## Neelima

*अतृप्त आत्माओं के निवास का यकीन*
30 साल से इमारत में रह चुके निवासियों ने बताया कि एक घर में रहने वाले पूरे परिवार की तीन पीढ़ियों एक ही तरीके से आत्महत्या करना हमारे तर्कसंगत मन को अस्वीकार्य था। और इन घटनाओं ने यहां अनिष्ट ताकतों के होने का प्रमाण मिलता है।

----------


## Neelima

*अब तक हो चुके हैं* *20* *से ज्यादा मामले*
इमारत 1976 में निर्माण किया गया था जिसके बाद से घातक दुर्घटनाओं और आत्महत्या के 20 मामलों में वहाँ के रहवासियों को हिल कर रख दिया। यहां कई लोगों ने  बच्चों समेत खिड़की से कूदकर आत्म हत्या की। और तो और कुछ घरों में तो नौकरानियों ने भी उसी तरीके से आत्महत्या कर ली जिससे एक बात तो साफ हो गई कि इन सभी दुर्भाग्यपूर्ण घटनाओं के पीछे बुरी ताकतों का हाथ है। इन सभी घटनाओं पर विराम लगाने के लिए सोसाइटी के लोगों ने मिलकर फिर पूजा और यज्ञ-हवन करवाया जिसके बाद इन घटनाओं पर विराम लग गया। मगर आज भी 8वीं मंजिल का वो फ्लैट में रुकने की हिम्मत कोई नहीं कर सकता है।

----------


## Neelima

*मुकेश मिल्स*
1980 में बंद हुई कोलाबा में इस विशाल मिल में कई फिल्मों और विज्ञापनों की शूटिंग यहां किया गया है। सुनसान मुकेश मिल्स खासकर रूहानी ताकतों का अड्डा माना जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*हॉरर फिल्मों का स्वर्ग*
और हॉरर फिल्मों और गोथिक शो के लिए तो ये स्वर्ग सरीखा है। यहां कई सेट हैं मगर जिन एक्टरों और एक्ट्रेसेस ने यहां शूटिंग की है वे तो इसका नाम सुनते ही तौबा कर लेते हैं। और तो और जो यहां काम करने को राजी भी हो जाते हैं वो भी रात की शूटिंग से यहां बचते हैं। वजह है यहां अतृप्त आत्माओं का वास होना जो समय-समय पर यहां अपने वजूद का एहसास दिलाते रहती है।

----------


## Neelima

*टीवी एक्ट्रेस को हुआ था खौफनाक एहसास*
यहां कई निर्देशकों, अभिनेताओं और निर्माताओं के यहां पिछले सूर्यास्त के काम करने के लिए मना कर दिया। एक वाकये के अनुसार एक टीवी अभिनेत्री से साथ तो यहां ऐसा हादसा हुआ था कि वो कई दिनों तक शॉक्ड हो गई थी। हुआ दरअसल कुछ ऐसा कि एक दिन ये टीवी अभिनेत्री अपनी सह कलाकार से साथ बैठी थी तभी वो महिला सह कलाकार ऊट-पटांग हरकतें करने लगी। उसने फिर आंखे तरेरते हुए पूरी क्रयू को मर्दानी आवाज में जगह छोड़कर चले जाने का आदेश दिया वरना अंजाम भुगतने को तैयार रहने की चेतावनी दी। इसके बाद वो सह कलाकार बेहोश हो गई जिसके बाद पूरे सेट पर अफरा-तफरी मच गई थी।  हलांकि किसी को कुछ हुआ नहीं और फिर कम पहले की तरह चलने लगा। मगर यहां की रूहानी ताकतें आज भी अपने वजूद का एहसास यहां आने वालों को कराते रहती हैं। कभी मोबाईल, कभी पर्स तो कभी कुछ और यहां लोग अक्सर अपना समान खोते रहते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*संजय गांधी राष्ट्रीय उद्यान*

मुंबई के उत्तरी किनारे पर स्थित इस बड़े संरक्षित क्षेत्र से गुजरते वक्त आपकी नस-नस में सनसनी गुजर जाना एक आम बात है। मगर इसे हरियाली से तरोजाता क्षेत्र की बड़ाई समझने भूल कतई न कीजिएगा।

----------


## Neelima

*इलाके से गुजरने पर होंगे रूह कंपाने वाले एहसास*
अगर इसी इलाके से आप रात के सुनसान विराने में गुजरे तो आपको ऐसे-ऐसे एहसास होंगे जो आपके रौंगटे खड़े करने के लिए काफी हैं। यहां रात को गुजरने पर आपको अनचाही आवाजों के साथ-साथ कुछ ऐसी चीजें भी देखने को मिल जाएंगी जो आपके हलक को सुखा सकती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*आम है डरावनी चीखों का सुनना*, *लिफ्ट मांगती हैं आत्माएं*
सफेद साड़ी में लिपटी महिलाएं देखना, डरावनी चीखें सुनना और अतृप्त आत्माओं द्वारा गाड़ी में लिफ्ट मांगना कुछ ऐसे खास एहसास हैं जो यहां के लोगों को अक्सर होते रहते हैं। इस बात की गवाही यहां वे वनरक्षक भी देते हैं।

----------


## zara khan

बेहद उम्दा सूत्र है, सूत्रधार की कड़ी मेहनत साफ दिखाई पड़ती है, मैंने जब पढना शुरू किया तो बस पढ़ती ही चली गयी, पढ़ती ही चली गयी, बहुत खूब, और भी बाते डालिए, बड़ी ही रोचक सामग्री है

----------


## Neelima

*मौत की रूह कंपा देने वाली घटनाएं*
*"कोई नहीं बता सकता कि कल वह जीवित रहेगा या नहीं।"*

महान विचारक यूरिपिडस द्वारा कही गई ये पंक्ति दुनिया का कड़वा सत्य है। दुनिया का कोई भी शख्स ये नहीं बता सकता कि कब उसकी ज़िंदगी के दिन पूरे हो जाएं। कुछ लोग लंबा जीते हैं, तो कुछ की उम्र कम होती है। लेकिन मौत अटल है।

दुनियाभर में हर मिनट तकरीबन 107 लोगों की मौत होती है। इस हिसाब से हर दिन 150,000 और साल में 56 मिलियन लोगों की जिंदगी खत्म हो जाती है। इनमें से ज्यादातार की मौत सामान्य आयु पूरी होने के बाद होती है, लेकिन कुछ बदनसीब ऐसे भी होते हैं, जो जिनकी मौत की वजह बेहद मामूली कारण होते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*चांद के प्रतिबिंब को आगोश में लेने से मौत -*

ली पो (701-706) चीनी साहित्यिक इतिहास के मशहूर कवि थे। कविताओं के साथ-साथ वे अपने शराब प्रेम के कारण भी जाने जाते थे। यह भी कहा जाता है कि सभी महान कविताएं उन्होंने शराब के नशे में ही लिखीं। एक रात नाव में बैठे ली पो यांगची नदी में गिर गए और उनकी मौत हो गई। दरअसल शराब के नशे में ली नदी में बनने वाले चांद के प्रतिबिंब को असली समझ बैठे और उसे पकड़ने के चक्कर में नदी में डूब गए।

----------


## Neelima

*दाढ़ी से मौत -*

ऑस्ट्रिया के हैंस स्टेनिंगर अपनी बड़ी दाढ़ी के लिए दुनियाभर में मशहूर थे। उनकी दाढ़ी की लंबाई तकरीबन 4.5 फीट थी, जो उनकी मौत का कारण भी बनी। सन् 1567 में एक दिन उनके शहर में आग लगी और सुरक्षित बच निकलने की जल्दबाजी में उनकी मौत हो गई। दरअसल हैंस उस दिन अपनी दाढ़ी बांधना भूल गए थे। जब आग लगी तो वे घर से बाहर की ओर भागे और उन्होंने अपनी ही दाढ़ी पर पैर रख दिया। उनका संतुलन बिगड़ा और वे गिर गए। गर्दन टूटने से हैंस की मौत हो गई।

----------


## Neelima

*अपनी ही जीभ काटने से मौत -*

एलेन पिंकर्टन (1891-1884) को पिंकर्टन डिटेक्टिव एजेंसी शुरू करने के लिए जाना जाता है। एक दिन पैर फिसलने के दौरान वह उन्होंने अपनी ही जीभ काट ली और उसमें फैले इन्फेक्शन से उनकी मौत हो गई

----------


## Neelima

*स्कार्फ से मौत -*

'मदर ऑफ मॉर्डन डांस' इसाडोरा डंकन की मौत 1927 को अपने ही स्कार्फ की वजह से हो गई। न्यूयॉर्क टाइम्स की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक 15 सितंबर 1927 के दिन वह गाड़ी में बैठकर कहीं जा रही थीं। इस दौरान उनके पसंदीदा स्कार्फ का एक सिरा गाड़ी के पहिए में उलझ गया और दम घुंटने से उनकी मौत हो गई।

----------


## Neelima

*लाइफ टीवी न्यूज के दौरान सुसाइड -*

क्रिस्टीन चुबुक दुनिया की पहली और अकेली न्यूज रिपोर्टर हैं, जिन्होंने लाइव टेलीविजन ब्रॉडकास्ट के दौरान सुसाइड किया था। 15 जुलाई, 1974 के दिन लाइव ब्रॉडकास्ट के दौरान क्रिस्टीन ने कहा, "चैनल 40 की हमेशा सबसे तेज और ताजा खबरें देने की पॉलिसी के तहत अब आप देखेंगे एक लाइव सुसाइड।" इतना कहने के बाद क्रिस्टीन ने अपने सिर में रिवॉल्वर से गोली मार ली।

----------


## Neelima

*रोबोट से मौत -*

रॉबर्ट विलियम्स पहले ऐसे शख्स हैं, जिनकी मौत की वजह एक रोबोट था। 25 जनवरी, 1979 को विलियम फोर्ड मोटर कंपनी के फ्लैट रॉक (मिशिगन) स्थित कार प्लांट में एक पुर्जा लेने के स्टोरेज रैक पर चढ़ गए। रोबोट खराब होने के कारण यह स्थिति बनी थी, लेकिन अचानक रोबोट एक्टीवेट हो गया और उसकी मशीनी बांह विलियम के सिर में जा लगी। विलियम की मौके पर ही मौत हो गई।

----------


## Neelima

*कैक्टस से मौत -* 1982 को 27 वर्षीय डेविड ग्रंडमैन और उनके रूममेट ने रेगिस्तान में शूटगन से कैक्टस को उखाड़ने की योजना बनाई। शुरुआती प्रयास में उन्होंने एक छोटे कैक्टस को उखाड़ दिया, लेकिन बड़े कैक्टस के साथ की गई कोशिश हादसे में बदल गई। कैक्टस का एक बड़ा टुकड़ा डेविड के ऊपर आ गिरा और उनकी मौत हो गई

----------


## Neelima

*बोतल के ढक्कन से मौत -* अमेरिकन नाटककार टेनेसी विलियम कीमौत सन् 1983 में बोतल के ढक्कन से हो गई। दरअसल शराब पीते समय एक बोतल का ढक्कन उनके गले में फंस गया और उनकी मौत हो गई।

----------


## Neelima

*स्टेज पर चुटकुला सुनाते हुए मौत  -*

डिक शॉन (1924-1987) एक कॉमेडियन थे, जिनकी मौत स्टेज पर चुटकुला सुनाते हुए हुई। उस दौरान वह नेताओं का मज़ाक उड़ा रहे थे। एक चुटकुला सुनाने के बाद फर्श पर लेट गए और उनकी मौत हो गई। शुरुआत में दर्शकों को लगा कि फर्श पर लेटना उनकी प्रस्तुति का हिस्सा है, लेकिन काफी देर तक कोई हलचल नहीं होने के बाद दर्शकों को अनहोनी का अहसास हुआ

----------


## Neelima

*पैर का अंगूठा बना मौत का कारण -*

चर्चित शराब व्यापारी जैक डेनियल ने 1911 की एक सुबह अपने घर में काम कर रहे थे। इस दौरान वह अपनी अलमारी खोलना चाहते थे, लेकिन वो खुल नहीं रही थी। जैक ने गुस्से में अलमारी को जोर से लात मारी और उनके अंगूठे में चोट लग गई। कुछ समय बाद यह चोट इन्फेक्शन में बदल गई और उनकी मौत हो गई।

----------


## Neelima

*दुनिया के सबसे प्राचीन रस्मोरिवाज*
दुनिया में मान्यताएं और परंपराओं का कोई भी अंत नहीं है। एशियाई से लेकर पश्चिमी देशों तक अजीबोगरीब मन्यताओं के अधीन होकर मनुष्य ने हजारों साल बिताएं हैं। इनमें से कुछ रस्मों के बारे में बात करना भी मना है, लेकिन इनका पालन सालो-साल आज भी किया जा रहा है।  इन्हें खामोशी से, एकदम एकांत में निभाने की परंपरा है। कई बार यह बड़े संगठन में सामूहिक रूप से निभाई जाती है। कई बार यह अधिक हिंसात्मक और दर्दनाक भी होती है।

----------


## Neelima

*मृत व्यक्ति की अस्थियां को खाने की परंपरा*

यह जानकार आश्चर्य होगा, लेकिन यह सच है कि ब्राजील और वेनेजुएला के कुछ आदिवासी समुदाय अपने ही मृत रिश्तेदारों की अस्थियां खाते हैं। शव को जलाने के बाद बची हड्डियां और राख का सेवन किया जाता है। इसके लिए वह केले के सूप का इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। ऐसा करने से यह लोग अपनों के प्रति जुड़ाव और प्यार महसूस करते हैं

----------


## Neelima

*नरभक्षण और शवभक्षण*

भारत के वाराणासी में अघोरी बाबा रहते हैं। यह मृत व्यक्ति के शरीर के टुकड़े और मांस के लूथड़े खाने के लिए कुख्यात हैं। इनका मानना है कि ऐसा करना से इनके मन से मौत का डर हमेशा के लिए चला जाएगा। इसके अलावा इन्हें आध्यात्मिक ज्ञान की प्राप्ति हो जाएगी।
हिंदू मान्यता के मुताबिक, पवित्र व्यक्ति, बच्चे, गर्भवती, ुंवारी लड़कियां, कुष्ठ रोग और सांप के काटे जाने वाले व्यक्ति का दाह संस्कार नहीं किया जाता है। इन सभी को गंगा नदी में बहा दिया जाता है। अघोरी बाबा इन्हें वहां से निकाल अपने रस्म पूरी करते हैं

----------


## Neelima

*बॉडी मॉडिफिकेशन*

पपुआ न्यूगिनी कनिंनगारा जैसी डरावनी रस्म निभाते हैं। इसमें वह शरीर को खुरचकर डिजाइन बनाते हैं, जिससे यह निशान जीवन भर रह जाते हैं। वहीं, हॉज टम्बरान (आत्माओं का घर) नामक रस्म में किशारों को आत्माओं के घर अकेले दो महीने तक छोड़ दिया जाता है। इसके बाद उन्हें मर्द बनाने की परंपरा निभाई जाती है। उनके शरीर पर बांस के लकड़ी से छोटे खूनी निशान बनाए जाते हैं। यह निशान इस समुदाय में मर्दानगी की निशानी है।

----------


## Neelima

*शिया मुस्लिम को शोक*

इतिहास में कई सभ्यताओं में रक्तपात के उदाहरण मिलते हैं। दुनियाभर में शिया मुस्लिम पैगंबर साहब के पोते इमाम हुसैन की मौत में शोक व्यक्त करते हैं। हुसैन की मौत शिया मुस्लिम द्वारा 7वीं सदी में करबला के युद्ध में हुई थी। सभी शिया हुसैन की याद में शोक करते हुए कहते हैं, हम उस युद्ध में क्यों नहीं थे, अगर होते तो हुसैन को बचा लेते। सभी शिया खुद को पाप का भागीदार मानते हैं। वह अपने ऊपर अत्याचार करते हैं और खुद को लहूलुहान करते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*बंजी जंपिंग*

पेसिफिक द्वीपसमूह पर स्थित बनलेप गांव में बड़ी अजीब रस्म निभाने की परंपरा है। कोल नामक सह परंपरा लैंड डायविंग या बंजी जंपिंग कहलाती है। ग्रामीण लोग ड्रम बजाते हैं, नाचते हैं और गाते हैं। वह लकड़ी के ऊंचे टॉवर से पैरों में रस्सी में बांधकर छलांग लगाते हैं। कई बार इसमें हड्डी टूटने का खतरा रहता है। इनकी मान्यता है कि जितनी ऊंचाई से यह कूदेंगे, भगवान उतना ही आशीर्वाद देंगे।

----------


## Neelima

*जादू और वशीकरण*

वोडून पश्चिमी अफ्रीका के हिस्से का एक धर्म है। इनकी एक रस्म के अनुसार, इस समुदाय के लोग जंगलों में तीन दिन तक बिना खाने और पानी के रहते हैं। यह यह आत्माओं से खुद को जोड़ते हैं। लोगों का मानना है कि उनका शरीर बेहोश हो जाता

----------


## Neelima

*आकाश में दफन*

तिब्बत के बौद्ध समुदाय के लोग पवित्र रस्म झाटोर हजारों सालों से निभाते आ रहे हैं। इसके स्काय बरिल भी कहते हैं। यह मृत शरीर को खुले आसमान में गिद्धों को दूसरे पक्षियों के लिए रख देते हैं। तिब्बत में मान्यता है कि इससे इंसान का पुर्नजन्म होगा। यहां मृत व्यक्ति के लाशा को टुकड़ों में काट कर सबसे ऊंची जगह फैला दिया जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*आग पर से चलना*

मलेशिया के पेनांग में 9 देवताओं का त्यौहार मनाने की परंपरा है। यहां की धार्मि मान्यता के मुताबिक, आग के अंगारों पर चलने का चलन है। विश्वास है कि इससे यह आग से निकल कर पवित्र हो जाएंगे और बुरी शक्तिओं के बंधन से मुक्त हो जाएंगे।

----------


## Neelima

*मृत शरीर के साथ नाचना*

भले ही आप सोच कर थोड़ा हंसे, लेकिन यह सच है कि मेडागास्कर में आदमी के मरने के बाद त्यौहार जैसा माहौल होता है। फामाडिहाना यानी टर्निग ऑफ द बोन्स रस्म में लोग दफन शवों को फिर से निकाल उनकी यात्रा निकालते हैं। इस दौरान लोग गाते हैं, नाचते हैं। मस्जिद में कब्रों के नजदीक जोर से म्यूजिक बजाते हैं। इसी अजीबोगरीब परंपरा को दो साल से सात साल के बीच में किया जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*शरीर को भेदना*

थाईलैंड के फुकेट में हर साल वेजेटैरियन फेस्टिवल मनाया जाता है। यह सबसे ज्यादा हिंसात्मक और दर्दनाक रस्म है। इसमें भक्त लोग चाकू, भाला, बंदूक, सुई, तलवारें और हुक जैसी चीजों से अपने शरीर को भेदते हैं। इनका विश्वास है कि भगवान उनकी रक्षा कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*नवरात्र: विचित्र परंपरा से जुड़ा है वेश्याओं का नाम*
*वाराणसी.* पूरे देश में नवरात्री का महा पर्व शुरु हो चुका है। हर ओर तैयारियां जोरों पर हैं। लेकिन दुर्गा पूजा में दुर्गा प्रतिमाओं को लेकर एक विचित्र परंपरा सदियों से चली आ रही है। शक्ति की देवी की अराधना मुक्ति के लिए भी की जाती है। अनादि काल से ही काशी के मंदिर में संगीत संध्या, भगवान भोले नाथ का विवाह उत्सव और तमाम कार्यक्रमों में नगर वधुएं शिरकत करती हैं। 

संगीतमयी साधना से प्रभु को प्रसन्न करने का तप करती हैं। ऐसे में मां की मिट्टी की मूर्ति बनाने से पहले मूर्तिकार एक अद्भुत परंपरा का निर्वहन करते हैं । नगर वधुओं के दरवाजे से मिट्टी मांग कर लाते हैं और प्रतिमा बनने वाली मिट्टियों में मिला दिया जाता हैं। सैकड़ों वर्षों से इस परंपरा का निर्वहन काशी के मूर्तिकारों के साथ नगर वधुएं भी करती आ रही हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*क्या है अनोखी परंपरा के पीछे का कारण* 

पंडित ध्रुव पाण्डेय ने बताया कि नारी शक्ति का रुप होती है। मां भगवती के हर रुप की पूजा होती है। प्राचीन परंपरा रही है कि मंदिर निर्माण हो या फिर मूर्ति निर्माण नगर वधुओं के दर से मिट्टी जरूर लाई जाती है। ताकि भगवान उनको जिल्लत भरी जीवन से मुक्ति दें। काशी तो भोलेनाथ की नगरी हैं और उन्हें संगीत का राजा नटवर नागर भी कहा जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

प्राचीन काल से ही भगवान को प्रसन्न करने के लिए संगीत अराधना कर नगर वधुएं उत्सवों में नृत्य करती आई हैं। दुर्गा पूजा से पहले मूर्तिकार जब मां दुर्गा की मूर्ति बनाना शुरु करते हैं, उससे पहले नगर वधुओं के दरवाजे से मिट्टी मांगकर ले आते हैं। इतना ही नहीं पंडित ध्रुव पाण्डेय ने बताया कि मूर्तिकार सात जगहों की मिट्टी पहले लेकर आते थे। अब कुछ ही परंपरा बची है।

----------


## Neelima

*कौन-कौन से वह सात जगह हैं जहां से मूर्तिकार मिट्टी लाते थे* 

*वेश्यालय-* उनकी मुक्ति के लिए मूर्तिकार उनके दरवाजे से मिट्टी लाते थे। 
*हाथीसाल-* अनादिकाल में जहां हाथियों को बांधा जाता था। हाथीसाल के द्वार से मिट्टी लाई जाती थी ताकि वर्ष भर राज्य में शक्ति बरक़रार रहे। 

*घोड़ासाल-* राज्य में जहां राजा के घोड़े बंधा रहा करते थे।
*प्रमुख नदी-* राज्य की प्रमुख नदियों की मिट्टी को मूर्ति बनाने में इस्तेमाल किया जाता था। क्योंकि भगवान या मां दुर्गा से यही कामना की जाती थी कि कभी अकाल न पड़े जल प्रलय न हो। 

*लोकल थाना*- लोकल थाना वह जगह हुआ करती थी, जहां राजा रजवाड़ों के सिपाही सलाहकार लोगों की फरियाद लिखा करते थे।
*राज्य का मुख्य चौराहा-* वो स्थान जहां सबसे ज्यादा भीड़ भाड़ हुआ करती थी। ताकि मां की दृष्टि पूरे राज्य पर एक साथ बनी रहे। 

*राजद्वार-* प्रजा अपने भगवान के रुप में राजा को पूजती हैं। मूर्तिकार राज द्वार के मिट्टी को आज भी लेकर आते हैं ताकि राजा प्रजा के प्रति अपने कर्तव्यों का निर्वहन कर सके।

----------


## Neelima

*चीन की अनोखी किसिंग प्रतियोगिता*
चीन की हरकतों को दुनिया जानती है। यहां की सड़कों, मॉल्स और पब्लिक ट्रांसपोर्ट्स में हर दिन कुछ ऐसा होता है, जो इंटरनेट यूजर्स के बीच वायरल हो जाता है। पिछले महीने ही हेनान में एक सिरफिरा युवक बीच सड़क न्यूड मेडिटेशन करने बैठ गया था। कुछ ऐसा ही शंघाई की सड़क पर देखने को मिला था, जब एक जोड़ा चलती कार में सेक्स करने में मशगूल था। आस-पास से गुजरती गाड़ियों में बैठे लोग इनकी हरकतें देखते रहे, लेकिन ये कहां मानने वाले थे।

खैर, चीन में ऐसे एक-दो नहीं, बल्कि सैकड़ों मामले हैं। यहां होने वाली प्रतियोगिताएं भी कम अजीब नहीं होती। पिछले साल 18 फरवरी को अन्हुई प्रांत के हेफेई में आयोजित एक प्रतियोगिता ने पूरी दुनिया के इंटरनेट यूजर्स का ध्यान खींचा था। दरअसल यह एक किसिंग प्रतियोगिता थी, जिसमें कपल्स को ज्यादा से ज्यादा समय तक एक-दूसरे को किस करना था।

वैलेंटाइन डे के कुछ दिन बाद आयोजित इस प्रतियोगिता में 63 जोड़ों ने हिस्सा लिया। प्रतियोगिता में जीतने वाले कपल को 1 कैरेट डायमंड रिंग दी जानी थी। साथ ही सबसे इनोवेटिव किस करने वाले जोड़े के लिए आईपैड2 का ईनाम रखा गया था। 2 घंटे 43 मिनट तक चुंबन करने वाला जोड़ा प्रतियोगिता में पहले स्थान पर रहा। बाकी जोड़ों को खाली हाथ ही घर लौटना पड़ा। वहीं कुछ प्रेमी ऐसे भी थे, जिन्हें अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड्स को अस्पताल पहुंचाना पड़ा क्योंकि चुंबन लेते हुए ज्यादा थकान से कई लड़कियां इस दौरान बेहोश हो गईं।

प्रतियोगिता के दौरान अधिकतर जोड़े बेहद अजीब मुद्रा में चुंबन करते दिखे, ताकि उन्हें मोस्ट क्रिएटिव किसिंग कपल का ईनाम मिल सके।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*पति के सामने कपड़े नहीं उतार पाती थी पत्नी*
एक दौर था जब महिलाएं भारीभरकम लबादे ओढ़े रहती थीं। फिर चाहे वह कितनी ही भयानक गर्मी क्यों न हो। लेकिन आज मिनी स्कर्ट, शॉर्ट ड्रेसेज ने लड़कियों को समाज में एक बड़ा स्पेस दिया है। लेकिन समय-समय पर उन्हें निशाना भी बनाया जाता है।

आज अमेरिकी समाज में जितना खुलापन दिखाई देता है, लेकिन 1930 में ऐसा बिल्कुल नहीं था। 75 साल पहले महिलाओं की जिंदगी एकदम उलट थी। 1937 में लाइफ मैगजीन महिलाओं के कपड़े उतारने की तस्वीरों को प्रकाशित किया था। मैगजीन इस सप्ताह दोबारा से इन तस्वीरों को प्रकाशित किया है। इसमें महिलाएं अपने पति के साथ बिस्तर पर जाने से पहले ड्रेसेज की कितनी लेयर को उतारती हैं यह देखना भी अपने आप में हंसाने वाली चीज है।

----------


## Neelima

*दरअसल उस समय में महिलाओं को कपड़े उतारने में देर हो जाती थी। इससे पुरुष खिन्न हो जाते थे और मामला तलाक तक पहुंच जाता था। ऐलन गिल्बर्ट एक मॉडल थी, जो उस दौर में मैनहट्टन स्कूल ऑफ अनड्रेसिंग चलाती थीं।*

----------


## Neelima

*वह महिलाओं को जल्दी और ठीक तरह से कपड़े उतारने की क्लासेस देती थीं। यह आर्टिकल डिसरोबिंग मेथेडोलॉजी के नाम से उस दौर में लाइफ मैगजीन में तस्वीरों के साथ प्रकाशित किया गया था।*

----------


## Neelima

*इस आर्टिकल में गिल्बर्ट ने बताया था कि कपड़े जल्दी और ठीक से न उतार पाने के कारण समाज में महिलाओं को काफी दुख का सामना करना पड़ रहा है। वे सभी यहां आकार सही तरीके से अनड्रेसिंग सीखने आती हैं। उन्होंने कहा था कि मेरा यह स्कूल अमेरिकी परिवारों के लिए वरदान की तरह है।*

----------


## Neelima

*आपको जानकार आश्चर्य होगा कि उस दौर में 48 पत्नियों ने क्लासेस में एडमिशन लेकर अपना दाम्पत्य जीवन बचाया था। उन्हांेने इस कोर्स को ज्वॉइन करने के लिए 30 डॉलर (आज के हिसाब से 1800 रुपए करीब) चुकाए थे।*

----------


## Neelima

*इस देवी मंदिर में मटन-बाटी मिलता है प्रसाद*
*गोरखपुर.* पूर्वांचल में देवी मां का एक ऐसा मंदिर है जो धार्मिक आस्था का केंद्र होने के साथ-साथ भारतीय स्वतंत्रता के इतिहास को भी बयां करता है। इस मंदिर में आने वाले श्रद्धालुओं को न केवल देवी का आशीर्वाद प्राप्त होता है बल्कि वे मंदिर के पास के इलाके में पिकनिक का भी आनंद उठाते हैं। जी हां, हम बात कह रहे हैं गोरखपुर से 20 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर स्थित तरकुलहा देवी मंदिर की। 

जनमान्यता है कि यहां आने वाले भक्त कभी देवी के दरबार से निराश नहीं जाते हैं। इस मंदिर से भारतीय स्वतंत्रता संग्राम का दिलचस्प इतिहास भी जुड़ा है। यहां भक्तों को प्रसाद के रूप में मटन-बाटी मिलता है। इतिहास और आस्था के केंद्र बिन्दू बने इस मंदिर की कहानी बहुत अनोखी है।

----------


## Neelima

यह बात 1857 के प्रथम स्वतन्त्रता संग्राम से पहले की है। इस इलाके में जंगल हुआ करता था। यहां से से गुर्रा नदी होकर गुजरती थी। इस जंगल में डुमरी रियासत के बंधू सिंह रहा करते थे। नदी के तट पर तरकुल (ताड़) के पेड़ के नीचे पिंडियां स्थापित कर वह देवी की उपासना किया करते थे। 

उन दिनों हर भारतीय का खून अंग्रेजों के जुल्म की कहानियाँ सुन सुनकर खौल उठता था। अंग्रेजों के जुल्मो सितम की दास्तां बंधू सिंह तक भी पहुंची। उसके बाद से जब भी कोई अंग्रेज़ उस जंगल से गुजरा, बंधू सिंह ने उसका सर काटकर देवी मां के चरणों में समर्पित कर दिया करते थे।

----------


## Neelima

पहले तो अंग्रेज यही समझते रहे कि उनके सिपाही जंगल में जाकर लापता हो जा रहे हैं, लेकिन धीरे-धीरे उन्हें भी पता लग गया कि अंग्रेज सिपाही बंधू सिंह के शिकार हो रहे हैं। अंग्रेजों ने उनकी तलाश में जंगल का कोना-कोना छान मारा लेकिन बंधू सिंह उनके हाथ न आये। इलाके के एक व्यवसायी की मुखबिरी के चलते बंधू सिंह अंग्रेजों के हत्थे चढ़ गए।

----------


## Neelima

अंग्रेजों ने उन्हें गिरफ्तार कर अदालत में पेश किया जहां उन्हें फांसी की सजा सुना दी गयी। बंधू सिंह को फांसी के लिए गोरखपुर शहर के अलीनगर ले जाया गया। बताया जाता है कि अंग्रेजों ने उन्हें 6 बार फांसी पर चढ़ाने की कोशिश की लेकिन वे सफल नहीं हुए। इसके बाद बंधू सिंह ने स्वयं देवी माँ का ध्यान करते हुए मन्नत मांगी कि माँ उन्हें जाने दें।

----------


## Neelima

कहते हैं कि बंधू सींह की प्रार्थना सुन ली और सातवीं बार में अंग्रेज उन्हें फांसी पर चढ़ाने में सफल हो गए। कहते हिन् कि उधर बंधू सिंह फांसी पर लटके और इधर जंगल में तरकुल का पेड़ बीच से टूट गया और उससे ख़ून की धारा निकलने लगी।

----------


## Neelima

तरकुलहा देवी के मंदिर में पूजा पाठ करने वाले जन्मेजय चतुर्वेदी बताते हैं कि समय के साथ यहां इलाके के लोगों ने मंदिर का निर्माण करा दिया। बंधू सिंह ने जो बलि की परम्परा शुरू की थी उसी का अनुसरण करते हुए अब यहां बकरे की बाली चढ़ाई जाती है। कुछ भक्त मन्नत पूरा हो जाने पर यहाँ घंटियां बाँध जाते हैं। यहाँ हर सोमवार और शुक्रवार को मेले जैसा दृश्य रहता है।

----------


## Neelima

मंदिर के पास ही वर्ष में एक बार मेला लगता है, इस मेला के आयोजाना समिति के सदस्यों में से एक ओम प्रकाश यादव बताते हैं कि बलि चढ़ाने के बाद लोग बकरे का मांस पका कर प्रसाद की रूप में ग्रहण करते थे। जिसे मिटटी की हांडी और गोबर के उपले पर पकाया जाता था। मिटटी की हांडी में पकने के कारण स्वाद और बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

इसलिए अब मंदिर में दर्शन करने आने वाले लोग यहां बाटी और मीट का प्रसाद जरुर ग्रहण करते हैं। गोरखपुर-देवरिया हाईवे से मंदिर की तरफ मुड़ने पर दूर से धुंआ उठता दिखाई देता है, जो इस बात का परिचायक है कि लोग मिट्टी की हांडी में प्रसाद तैयार कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*मंदिर के सामने स्थित ऐतिहासिक तालाब*

----------


## Neelima

हांडी में मटन पकाते भक्त।

----------


## Neelima

तरकुलहा देवी का मंदिर

----------


## Neelima

*मां के पहरेदार बने थे हनुमान*
*कहते हैं भगवान हनुमान ने नौ महीनें तक भैरो से युद्ध कर पहाड़ों वाली माता वैष्णो देवी रक्षा की। इस दौरान 30 मीटर लंबी गुफा के अंत में माता ने तप किया। यहां आज महासरस्वती, महालक्ष्मी और महादुर्गा की पाषाण पिण्डी हैं। इस दरबार में जो कोई सच्चे दिल से जाता है, उसकी हर मुराद पूरी होती है। ऐसा ही सच्चा दरबार है- माता वैष्णो देवी का। हम बता रहे है वैष्णो मां के इस गुफा की कहानी।*
पूरे जगत में माता रानी के नाम से जानी जाने वाली माता वैष्णोदेवी का जागृत और पवित्र मंदिर भारत के जम्मू कश्मीर राज्य के उधमपुर जिले में कटरा से 14 किलोमीटर दूर उत्तर पश्चिमी हिमालय के त्रिकूट पर्वत पर स्थित है। यह एक दुर्गम यात्रा है। किंतु आस्था की शक्ति सब कुछ संभव कर देती है। माता के भक्तों की आस्था और विश्वास के कारण ही ऐसा माना जाता है कि माता के बुलावे पर ही कोई भी भक्त दर्शन के लिए वैष्णो देवी के भवन तक पहुंच पाता है। यह भारत में तिरूमला वेंकटेश्वर मंदिर के बाद दूसरा सर्वाधिक देखा जाने वाला धार्मिक तीर्थ-स्थल है। मंदिर की देख-रेख श्री माता वैष्णो देवी तीर्थ मंडल द्वारा की जाती है।

----------


## Neelima

*मान्यताएं -*पौराणिक मान्यताओं में जगत में धर्म की हानि होने और अधर्म की शक्तियों के बढऩे पर आदिशक्ति के सत, रज और तम तीन रुप महासरस्वती, महालक्ष्मी और महादुर्गा ने अपनी सामूहिक बल से धर्म की रक्षा के लिए एक कन्या प्रकट की। यह कन्या त्रेतायुग में भारत के दक्षिणी समुद्री तट रामेश्वर में पण्डित रत्नाकर की पुत्री के रुप में अवतरित हुई। लगभग ९ वर्ष की होने पर उस कन्या को जब यह मालूम हुआ है भगवान विष्णु ने भी इस भू-लोक में भगवान श्रीराम के रुप में अवतार लिया है। तब वह भगवान श्रीराम को पति मानकर उनको पाने के लिए कठोर तप करने लगी।
जब श्रीराम सीता हरण के बाद सीता की खोज करते हुए रामेश्वर पहुंचे। तब समुद्र तट पर ध्यानमग्र कन्या को देखा। उस कन्या ने भगवान श्रीराम से उसे पत्नी के रुप में स्वीकार करने को कहा। भगवान श्रीराम ने उस कन्या से कहा कि उन्होंने इस जन्म में सीता से विवाह कर एक पत्नीव्रत का प्रण लिया है। किंतु कलियुग में मैं कल्कि अवतार लूंगा और तुम्हें अपनी पत्नी रुप में स्वीकार करुंगा। उस समय तक तुम हिमालय स्थित त्रिकूट पर्वत की श्रेणी में जाकर तप करो और भक्तों के कष्ट और दु:खों का नाश कर जगत कल्याण करती रहो।
*फोटो- त्रिकुट पर्वतमाला के बीच माता का भव्य भवन*

----------


## Neelima

वर्तमान कटरा के पास हंसाली गांव में मां वैष्णवी के परम अनुयायी श्रीधर रहते थे। वह नि:संतान होने से दु:खी रहते थे। एक बार उसने नवरात्रि पूजा में कन्या पूजन हेतु कन्याओं को बुलाया। उन कन्याओं के साथ माता वैष्णोंदेवी भी आई। पूजन के बाद सभी कन्याएं तो चली गई पर माँ वैष्णोदेवी वहीं रहीं और श्रीधर से कहा कि पूरी बस्ती को भोजन करने का बुलावा दे दो। श्रीधर ने उस कन्या रुपी माँ वैष्णवी की बात मानकर पूरे गांव को भोजन के लिए निमंत्रण देने चला गया। वहां से लौटकर आते समय बाबा भैरवनाथ और उनके शिष्यों को भी भोजन का निमंत्रण दिया। भोजन का निमंत्रण पाकर सभी गांववासी अचंभित थे कि वह कौन सी कन्या है जो सभी को भोजन करवा रही है।

इसके बाद श्रीधर के घर में अनेक गांववासी आकर भोजन के लिए एकत्रित हुए। तब कन्या रुपी माँ वैष्णोदेवी ने सभी को भोजन परोसना शुरु किया। भोजन परोसते हुए जब वह कन्या भैरवनाथ के पास गई। तब उसने कहा कि मैं तो मांस भक्षण और मदिरापान करुंगा। तब कन्या रुपी माँ ने उसे समझाया कि यह ब्राह्मण के यहां का भोजन है, इसमें मांसाहार नहीं किया जाता। किंतु भैरवनाथ ने जान-बुझकर अपनी बात पर अड़ा रहा। तब माँ ने उसके कपट को जान लिया। 
*फोटो- चरण पादुका: यह वैष्णों देवी दर्शन के क्रम में पहला स्थान है। जहां माता वैष्णो देवी के चरण चिन्ह एक शिला पर दिखाई देते हैं।*

----------


## Neelima

माँ ने वायु रुप में बदलकर त्रिकूट पर्वत की ओर चली गई। भैरवनाथ भी उनके पीछे गया। माना जाता है कि माँ की रक्षा के लिए पवनपुत्र हनुमान भी थे। इस दौरान माता ने एक गुफा में प्रवेश कर नौ माह तक तपस्या की। भैरवनाथ भी उनके पीछे वहां तक आ गया। तब एक साधु ने भैरवनाथ से कहा कि तू जिसे तू एक कन्या समझ रहा है, वह आदिशक्ति जगदम्बा है। इसलिए उस महाशक्ति का पीछा छोड़ दे।

भैरवनाथ साधु की बात नहीं मानी। तब माता गुफा के दूसरे मार्ग से बाहर निकली। यह गुफा आज भी अद्र्धकुंवारी या गर्भजून के नाम से प्रसिद्ध है। गुफा से बाहर निकल कर कन्या ने देवी का रुप धारण किया। माता ने भैरवनाथ को चेताया और वापस जाने को कहा। फिर भी वह नहीं माना। माता गुफा के भीतर चली गई। तब तक वीर हनुमान ने भैरव से युद्ध किया। 
*फोटो- बर्फ से ढका माता का दुवार और भवन*

----------


## Neelima

भैरव ने फिर भी हार नहीं मानी तब माता वैष्णवी ने महाकाली का रुप लेकर भैरवनाथ का संहार कर दिया। भैरवनाथ का सिर कटकर त्रिकूट पर्वत की भैरव घाटी में गिरा। मृत्यु के पूर्व भैरवनाथ ने माता से क्षमा मांगी। तब माता ने उसे माफ कर वर भी दिया कि मेरा जो भी भक्त मेरे दर्शन के बाद भैरवनाथ के दर्शन करेगा उसके सभी मनोरथ पूर्ण होंगे। तब से आज तक अनगिनत माता के भक्त माता वैष्णोंदेवी के दर्शन करने के लिए आते है।
*फोटो- वैष्णों देवी की प्राचीन गुफा*

----------


## Neelima

*माता का भवन -* माता वैष्णों देवी का पवित्र स्थान माता रानी के भवन के रुप में जाना जाता है। यहां पर 30 मीटर लंबी गुफा के अंत में महासरस्वती, महालक्ष्मी और महादुर्गा की पाषाण पिण्डी हैं। इस गुफा में सदा ठंडा जल प्रवाहित होता रहता है। कालान्तर में सुविधा की दृष्टि से माता के दर्शन हेतु अन्य गुफा भी बनी हैं।

*फोटो- बर्फ की चादर में ढ़का माता का दुवार और भवन*

----------


## Neelima

माता वैष्णोदेवी के दर्शन के पूर्व माता से संबंधित अनेक दर्शनीय स्थान हैं।

----------


## Neelima

बाणगंगा - भैरवनाथ से दूर भागते हुए माता वैष्णोदेवी ने एक बाण भूमि पर चलाया था। जहां से जल की धारा फूट पड़ी थी। यही स्थान बाणगंगा के नाम से प्रसिद्ध है। वैष्णोदेवी आने वाले श्रद्धालू यहां स्नान कर स्वयं का पवित्र कर आगे बढ़ते हैं।

*फोटो- बाण गंगा की पवित्र धारा*

----------


## Neelima

*भैरव मंदिर - यह मंदिर माता रानी के भवन से भी लगभग डेढ़ किलोमीटर अधिक ऊंचाई पर स्थित है। ऐसा माना जाता है कि माता द्वारा भैरवनाथ को दिए वरदान के अनुसार यहां के दर्शन किए बिना वैष्णों देवी की यात्रा पूर्ण नहीं मानी जाती है।*

----------


## Neelima

*फोटो- बाण गंगा की पवित्र धारा*

----------


## Neelima

*सांझी छत - यह वैष्णोदेवी दर्शन यात्रा का ऐसा स्थान है, जो ऊंचाई पर स्थित होने से त्रिकूट पर्वत और उसकी घाटियों का नैसर्गिक सौंदर्य दिखाई देता है।*

----------


## Neelima

*वैदिक ग्रंथों में त्रिकूट पर्वत का उल्लेख मिलता है। इसके अलावा महाभारत में भी अर्जुन द्वारा जम्बूक्षेत्र में वास करने वाली माता आदिशक्ति की आराधना का वर्णन है। मान्यता है कि १४वीं सदी में श्रीधर ब्राह्मण ने इस गुफा को खोजा था।*

----------


## Neelima

माता वैष्णो देवी में वर्ष भर में अनेक प्रमुख उत्सव पूरी श्रद्धा और भक्ति के साथ मनाएं जाते हैं।
*फोटो - रास्ते का दृश्य*

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*दीपावली - दीपावली के अवसर पर भी माता का भवन दीपों से जगमगा जाता है। यह उत्सव अक्टूबर - नवम्बर में मनाया जाता है। इसी माह में जम्मू से कुछ दूर भीरी मेले का आयोजन होता है।*
*फोटो- रात मे चमचमाता माता का भवन*

----------


## Neelima

माघ मास में श्रीपंचमी के दिन महासरस्वती की पूजा भी बड़ी श्रद्धा और भक्ति से की जाती है।

*फोटो- सांझी छत से कटरा रेलवे स्टेशन का भव्य नजारा*

----------


## Neelima

जनवरी में ही लोहड़ी का पर्व और अप्रैल माह में वैशाखी का पर्व यहां बहुत धूमधाम से मनाया जाता है। जिनमें स्नान, नृत्य और देवी पूजा का आयोजन होता है।
*फोटो- रात में भैरो बाबा की छत से कटरा नगर का भव्य नजारा*

----------


## Neelima

पूजा का समय :- माता वैष्णो देवी की नियमित पूजा होती है। यहां विशेष पूजा का समय सुबह 4:30 से 6:00 बजे के बीच होती है। इसी प्रकार संध्या पूजा सांय 6:00 बजे से 7:30 बजे तक होती है।
*फोटो- सांझी छत से कटरा रेलवे स्टेशन का भव्य नजारा*

----------


## Neelima

अद्र्धकुंवारी या गर्भजून - यह माता वैष्णों देवी की यात्रा का बीच का पड़ाव है। यहां पर एक संकरी गुफा है। जिसके लिए मान्यता है कि इसी गुफा में बैठकर माता ने 9 माह तप कर शक्ति प्राप्त की थी। इस गुफा में गुजरने से हर भक्त जन्म-मरण के बंधन से मुक्त हो जाता है।
*फोटो - अर्ध कुवांरी का भव्य दृश्य*

----------


## Neelima

*फोटो- प्रवेश द्वार, यही से आरंभ होती है माता की यात्रा*

----------


## Neelima

इस स्थान पर दिसम्बर से जनवरी के बीच शून्य से नीचे हो जाता है और बर्फबारी भी होती है। इसलिए यात्रा के लिए उचित समय को चूनें।
*फोटो- त्रिकुट पहाड़ का भव्य दृश्य*

----------


## Neelima

*फोटो- सांझी छत से घाटी का सुंदर दृश्य*

----------


## Neelima

*यह दुर्गा मंदिर बसा है 108 नरमुंडों पर*
*बांका।* पूर्व बिहार का प्रसिद्ध तांत्रिक शक्तिपीठ के रुप में मशहूर बांका जिले के तेलडीहा दुर्गा मंदिर में श्रद्धालुओं का तांता लगना आरंभ हो गया है। करीब चार सौ साल पुरानी यह मंदिर बांका और मुंगेर जिले की सीमा पर और बडुआ नदी किनारे पर अस्थित है। मंदिर में नवरात्र के पहले ही दिन से हजारों की संख्या में श्रद्धालु पहुंचने लगते हैं। विजयादशमी तक भीड़ लाखों में पहुंच जाती है।

*क्या हैं मंदिर के पीछे की कहानी*

पशु बलि के लिए प्रसिद्ध तेलडीहा मंदिर के पुजारी अचार्य नोनी गोपाल ने बताया कि नदिया (पश्चिम बंगाल) जिले के दालपीसा गांव में हरबल्लभ दास और हलबल्लभ दास नाम के दो सगे भाई थे और दोनों ही शक्ति के पुजारी थे। किसी बात पर भाईयों में मतभेद के चलते नाराज छोटा भाई हरबल्लभ अपनी शक्तिस्वरुप दुर्गा मां से यह कह कर घर से निकल पड़ा कि अब अगला ठिकाना उनके निर्देश पर ही होगा। मां भगवती ने आदेश दिया कि तुम आगे बढ़ो, मैं भी तुम्हारे पीछे आ रही हूं। हरबल्लभ दास गंगा किनारे चलकर सुल्तानगंज घाट पहुंचा, जहां उसने पहली रात बिताया

----------


## Neelima

*भगवती ने स्वप्न में दिया निर्देश*

पुजारी ने बताया कि भगवती ने हरबल्लभ को स्वप्न में और आगे बढ़ने से मना किया। वह मोहनपुर गांव के के समीप बडुआ नदी के पूर्वी किनारे सिद्धि के लिए स्थान बनाया। सिद्धि का आसन लगाते ही मां भगवती द्वारा आकाश मार्ग से शंख, खड़ग एवं अद्र्या को नीचे गिराया। हरबल्लभ दास द्वारा प्रसिद्ध तांत्रिक बाबा महेशानंद आचार्य को अपना पुरोहित बनाकर पूर्ण रुपेण तांत्रिक पद्धति से 108 नरमुंडों पर माता के मंदिर निर्माण करवाया। तब से लेकर आज तक इस तांत्रिक शक्तिपीठ में पूजा की जाती रही है।

*हरबल्लभ दास के वंशज है मेढ़पति*

वर्तमान समय में हरबल्लभ दास एवं स्व. महेशानंद अचार्य के वंशज ही मेढ़पति व पुजारी का निर्वाहन करते आ रहे हैं। विदित हो कि अन्य दुर्गा मंदिरों की तुलना में यहां शारदीय नावरात्र के दसवीं के दिन की पूजा अलग पद्धति से किया जाता है।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनब ये तौ अजब गजब है <<<<< <<<<< <<<<<

----------


## Neelima

*धरती के केंद्र में है यह चमत्कारी मंदिर*
*वाराणसी/मिर्जापुर.* विंध्य पर्वत पर विराजमान आदि शक्ति माता विंध्यवासिनी की महिमा अपरम्पार है। भक्तों के कल्याण के लिए सिद्धपीठ विंध्याचल में सशरीर निवास करने वाली माता विंध्यवासिनी का धाम मणिद्वीप के नाम से विख्यात है। यहां आदि शक्ति माता विंध्यवासिनी अपने पूरे शरीर के साथ विराजमान हैं जबकि देश के अन्य शक्तिपीठों में सती के शरीर का एक-एक अंग गिरा है। 

ऋषियों मुनियों के लिए सिद्धपीठ आदिकाल से सिद्धि पाने के लिए तपस्थली रहा है। संसार का एक मात्र ऐसा स्थल है जहां मां सत, रज, तम गुणों से युक्त महाकाली, महालक्ष्मी, और अष्टभुजा तीनों रूप में एक साथ विराजती हैं। मंदिर के तीर्थ पुरोहित कमला शंकर मिश्र ने बताया मां के इस दरबार से जुड़ी कई अनसुनी बाते हैं जो मां कि महिमा को बताती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

1- सिद्धपीठ विंध्याचल आदिकाल से ऋषि मुनियों का साधना स्थल रहा है। पृथ्वी के केंद्र बिंदु पर विराजमान आदि शक्ति के धाम में देव दानव व मानवों ने तपस्या कर सिद्धि प्राप्त की है। देवासुर संग्राम के दौरान त्रिदेवों ने तप कर देवी से वरदान प्राप्त किया था। आज भी देवी के गर्भ गृह से निकलने वाले जल से भरे कुण्ड में ब्रह्मा, विष्णु एवं महेश तपस्या कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

2- भगवान सूर्य की परिक्रमा को रोकने वाले विंध्य पर्वत की हजारों किलोमीटर की विशाल श्रृंखला में विंध्य पर्वत एवं पतित पावनी गंगा का संगम इस क्षेत्र में होता है।

----------


## Neelima

3- वास्तुशास्त्र के अनुसार ईशान कोण धर्म का स्थान है। धरा के मध्य एवं विंध्य पर्वत के ईशान कोण पर आदि शक्ति लक्ष्मी स्वरुपा माता विंध्यवासिनी स्वर्ण कमल पर विराजमान होकर भक्तों का कल्याण कर रही है।

----------


## Neelima

4- धरा के मध्य केंद्र बिन्दु पर विराजमान माता विंध्यवासिनी के धाम से ही भारतीय मानक समय का निर्धारण होता है। माता विंध्यवासिनी को बिन्दुवासिनी भी कहा जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

5- धरती के अन्य स्थानों पर शिव प्रिय सती का एक-एक अंग जहां गिरा वह शक्तिपीठ कहा जाता है। जबकि विंध्य धाम में आदि शक्ति सम्पूर्ण अंगो के साथ विराजमान हैं, इसलिए विंध्य धाम को सिद्धपीठ कहा गया है।

----------


## Neelima

6- शक्ति संतुलन करने वाली विंध्यवासिनी देवी के स्वर्ण पताका पर प्रकाश बिखेरने वाले भगवान सूर्य एवं शीतलता प्रदान करने वाले भगवन चन्द्रदेव एक साथ विराजमान हैं।

----------


## Neelima

7- विंध्य क्षेत्र में आदि शक्ति सत, रज, तम गुणों से युक्त महाकाली (कालीखोह), महालक्ष्मी (विंध्यवासिनी), महासरस्वती (अष्टभुजा) तीनों रूप में विराजमान हैं। आदि शक्ति को घंटे की ध्वनि अति प्रिय है। इसलिये यह तंत्र साधना का अद्भुत पीठ हैं। भक्तों के कल्याण के लिए मां चार रूपों में चारो दिशाओं में मुंह करके माता विंध्यवासिनी, माता काली, माता अष्टभुजा व मां तारा के रूप में विराजमान हैं।

----------


## Neelima

9- तीनो लोक में विंध्य क्षेत्र की महिमा अपरम्पार है। पुराणों में कहा गया है कि "विंध्य क्षेत्र परम दिव्य नास्ति ब्रह्माण्ड गोलके"। विंध्य क्षेत्र जैसा पावन स्थल पूरे ब्रह्माण्ड में कहीं नहीं है। विंध्य पर्वत पर देवी के दूत लंगुरों के साथ ही जंगल में पशु पक्षी विचरण करते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

10- विंध्य क्षेत्र का त्रिकोण ताड़कासुर द्वारा स्थापित तारकेश्वर महादेव मंदिर से आरम्भ होता है। इस स्थान पर भगवान विष्णु ने हजारों साल तक तप कर सुदर्शन चक्र प्राप्त किया था। माता लक्ष्मी ने सदाशिव की आराधना कर अपने स्तन को काट कर अर्पित कर दिया था। शिव के प्रसन्न होने पर बेल वृक्ष की उत्पत्ति विंध्य क्षेत्र में हुई। देवी लक्ष्मी के नाम पर मीरजापुर बसा है। "मीर" का अर्थ समुद्र "जा" अर्थात पुत्री और पुर का मतलब नगरी। इस प्रकार मीरजापुर का शाब्दिक अर्थ हुआ लक्ष्मी की नगरी।

----------


## Neelima

*मोदी को PM बनाने के लिए एक शख्स कर रहा अनूठा तप*
*आजमगढ़/वाराणसी.* नवरात्रों में पूरा देश देवी की अराधना और उनको प्रसन्न करने के लिए पूजा पाठ और तप कर रहा है। शक्ति की देवी दुर्गा सच्चे मन से मांगी गई मन्नतें जरुर पूरी करती हैं।

नवरात्रों में विशेष मकसद के लिए माता का अति विशेष अनुष्ठान किया जाता है। बस्ती भुजवल गांव में एक अनोखे भक्त ने भी इन नवरात्रों में मां का अद्भुत संकल्प उठाया है। 

नरेंद्र मोदी के सबसे बड़े समर्थक कमलेश चौबे ने उनके प्रधानमंत्री बनने की कामना को लेकर अनूठा तप शुरु किया है। उन्होंने नवरात्र के कलश को नौ दिनों के लिए अपने सीने पर स्थापित कर लिया है। बकायदा पंडाल बनाकर कर चौबीस घंटे मां की पूजा भी की जा रही है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

20 साल के अंतराल पर खिलते हैं यह फूल..................

 कहा जाता है कि नारीलता फूल पौधा भारत में हिमालय क्षेत्र में पाया जाता  है. और वे 20 साल के अंतराल पर खिलते हैं। यह फूल एक औरत के आकार का होता  है यह एक दुर्लभ फूल है...आश्चर्यजनक..!!

 प्रकृति कुछ भी कहिये  ग़ज़ब गज़ब के रंग दिखाती है जरा इस अनोखे फूल को देखिये इसका अकार देखिये  इसकी बनावट को देखिये शायद आपको पेड़ो पर यह लटकी हुई गुडिया सी नज़र आ रही  किसी इंसान की इंसानी हरकत लगे लेकिन है ऐसा नहीं यह हिमालय श्रीलंका और  थाईलेंड में एक पेड में लगने वाला फूल है जिसे उपरी हिमालय में ...नारीलता  फूल .... कहा जाता है कहते है की 20 साल के अंतराल पर यह इस पेड पर खिलते  हैं। महिला के बनावट का यह फूल है वाकई में दुर्लभ ..........प्रक्रति की  अनमोल किलकारी.


Attachment 796262

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> 20 साल के अंतराल पर खिलते हैं यह फूल..................
> 
>  कहा जाता है कि नारीलता फूल पौधा भारत में हिमालय क्षेत्र में पाया जाता  है. और वे 20 साल के अंतराल पर खिलते हैं। यह फूल एक औरत के आकार का होता  है यह एक दुर्लभ फूल है...आश्चर्यजनक..!!
> 
>  प्रकृति कुछ भी कहिये  ग़ज़ब गज़ब के रंग दिखाती है जरा इस अनोखे फूल को देखिये इसका अकार देखिये  इसकी बनावट को देखिये शायद आपको पेड़ो पर यह लटकी हुई गुडिया सी नज़र आ रही  किसी इंसान की इंसानी हरकत लगे लेकिन है ऐसा नहीं यह हिमालय श्रीलंका और  थाईलेंड में एक पेड में लगने वाला फूल है जिसे उपरी हिमालय में ...नारीलता  फूल .... कहा जाता है कहते है की 20 साल के अंतराल पर यह इस पेड पर खिलते  हैं। महिला के बनावट का यह फूल है वाकई में दुर्लभ ..........प्रक्रति की  अनमोल किलकारी.
> 
> 
> Attachment 796262



जनाब ये तो जादू लग रहा है यकीन करना मुश्किल हो रहा है <<<<<<<

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जनाब ये तो जादू लग रहा है यकीन करना मुश्किल हो रहा है <<<<<<<


कवि साहब उपरोक्त पोस्ट में मेरा इअमे तनिक भी योगदान नही है सिवा इसके की मैंने कॉपी पेस्ट किया है , और जिस सूत्र से मैंने यह लिया है वह फेक नही है मान्यवर.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कवि साहब उपरोक्त पोस्ट में मेरा इअमे तनिक भी योगदान नही है सिवा इसके की मैंने कॉपी पेस्ट किया है , और जिस सूत्र से मैंने यह लिया है वह फेक नही है मान्यवर.


जी जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<ये वाकई बहुत भयँकर आश्चर्यजनक है ऐसा लगता है किसी ने पेड़ मेँ गुड़ियाएँ लटका दी है <<<<

----------


## Neelima

*इस चमत्कारी बाबा ने कांग्रेस को 'चुनाव चिह्न' दे इंदिरा को संकट से उबारा!*

विचित्रता के लिए मशहूर भारत को साधु-संतों की भूमि के रूप में जाना जाता है। अपनी साधना, अलौकिक शक्ति और चमत्कार के लिए कई संत पूरी दुनिया में मशहूर हैं। इनमें देवराहा बाबा का नाम सम्मान से लिया जाता है।

जनश्रुति के मुताबिक, देश में आपातकाल के बाद हुए चुनावों में जब इंदिरा गांधी हार गईं तो वह भी देवरहा बाबा से आशीर्वाद लेने गईं। उन्होंने अपने हाथ के पंजे से उन्हें आशीर्वाद दिया। वहां से वापस आने के बाद इंदिरा ने कांग्रेस का चुनाव चिह्न हाथ का पंजा निर्धारित कर दिया।

इसके बाद 1980 में इंदिरा के नेतृत्व में भारतीय राष्ट्रीय कांग्रेस ने प्रचंड बहुमत प्राप्त किया और वह देश की प्रधानमंत्री बनीं। वहीं, यह भी मान्यता है कि इन्दिरा गांधी आपातकाल के समय कांची कामकोटि पीठ के शंकराचार्य स्वामी चन्द्रशेखरेन्द्र सरस्वती से आर्शीवाद लेने गयीं थी। वहां उन्होंने अपना दाहिना हाथ उठाकर आर्शीवाद दिया और हाथ का पंजा पार्टी का चुनाव निशान बनाने को कहा।

बताते चलें कि बाबा यूपी के देवरिया जिले के रहने वाले थे। मंगलवार, 19 जून सन् 1990 को योगिनी एकादशी के दिन अपना प्राण त्यागने वाले इस बाबा के जन्म के बारे में संशय है। कहा जाता है कि वह करीब 250 साल तक जिन्दा थे। (बाबा के संपूर्ण जीवन के बारे में अलग-अलग मत है, कुछ लोग उनका जीवन 900 साल तो कुछ लोग 500 साल मानते हैं।)

----------


## Neelima

हिमालय में अनेक वर्षों तक अज्ञात रूप में रहकर उन्होंने साधना की। वहां से वे देवरिया पहुंचे। वहां निवास करने के कारण उनका नाम देवरहा बाबा पड़ा। उन्होंने देवरिया के सलेमपुर तहसील में मइल से लगभग एक किमी की दूरी पर सरयू नदी के किनारे एक मचान पर अपना आसन डाल कर धर्म-कर्म करने लगे।

----------


## Neelima

*अवतारी व्यक्ति*

वह अवतारी व्यक्ति थे। उनका जीवन बहुत सरल और सौम्य था। वह फोटो कैमरे और टीवी जैसी चीजों को देख अचंभित रह जाते थे। वह उनसे अपनी फोटो लेने के लिए कहते थे, लेकिन आश्चर्य की बात यह थी कि उनका फोटो नहीं बनता था। वह नहीं चाहते तो रिवाल्वर से गोली नहीं चलती थी। उनका निर्जीव वस्तुओं पर नियंत्रण था।

----------


## Neelima

*कुंभ के मेले में करते थे प्रवास*

कुंभ मेले के दौरान बाबा अलग-अलग जगहों पर प्रवास किया करते थे। गंगा-यमुना के तट पर उनका मंच लगता था। वह 1-1 महीने दोनों के किनारे रहते थे। जमीन से कई फीट ऊंचे स्थान पर बैठकर वह लोगों को आशीर्वाद दिया करते थे। जनश्रूति के मुताबिक, वह खेचरी मुद्रा की वजह से आवागमन से कहीं भी कभी भी चले जाते थे। उनके आस-पास उगने वाले बबूल के पेड़ों में कांटे नहीं होते थे। चारों तरफ सुंगध ही सुंगध होता था।

----------


## Neelima

*मन की बातें जान लेते थे बाबा*

बाबा सभी के मन की बातें जान लेते थे। उन्होंने पूरे जीवन कुछ नहीं खाया। सिर्फ दूध और शहद पीकर जीते थे। श्रीफल का रस उन्हें बहुत पसंद था।

----------


## Neelima

*सेलीब्रिटी भी झुकाते थे सिर*

देवराहा बाबा के भक्तों में कई बड़े लोगों का नाम शुमार है। डॉ राजेंद्र प्रसाद, इंदिरा गांधी, राजीव गांधी, अटल बिहारी वाजपेयी, लालू प्रसाद, मुलायम सिंह और कमलापति त्रिपाठी जैसे राजनेता हर समस्या के समाधान के लिए बाबा की शरण में आते थे।

----------


## Neelima

*बिना सांस लिए रह जाते थे पानी में*

मार्कण्डेय सिंह के मुताबिक, वह किसी महिला के गर्भ से नहीं बल्कि पानी से अवतरित हुए थे। यमुना के किनारे वृन्दावन में वह 30 मिनट तक पानी में बिना सांस लिए रह सकते थे। उनको जानवरों की भाषा समझ में आती थी। खतरनाक जंगली जानवारों को वह पल भर में काबू कर लेते थे।

----------


## Neelima

*जीवन भर रहे निर्वस्त्र*

देवरहा बाबा के साथ करीब 10 सालों तक रहने वाले मार्कण्डेय महराज के मुताबिक, पूरे जीवन निर्वस्त्र रहने वाले बाबा धरती से 12 फुट उंचे लकड़ी से बने बॉक्स में रहते थे। वह नीचे केवल सुबह के समय स्नान करने के लिए आते थे। इनके भक्त पूरी दुनिया में फैले हैं। राजनेता, फिल्मी सितारे और बड़े-बड़े अधिकारी उनके शरण में रहते थे।

----------


## Neelima

*ऐसे देते थे प्रसाद*

लोगों के मुताबिक, बाबा अपने पास आने वाले प्रत्येक व्यक्ति से बड़े प्रेम से मिलते थे और सबको कुछ न कुछ प्रसाद अवश्य देते थे। प्रसाद देने के लिए बाबा अपना हाथ ऐसे ही मचान के खाली भाग में रखते थे और उनके हाथ में फल, मेवे या कुछ अन्य खाद्य पदार्थ आ जाते थे जबकि मचान पर ऐसी कोई भी वस्तु नहीं रहती थी। श्रद्धालुओं को कौतुहल होता था कि आखिर यह प्रसाद बाबा के हाथ में कहां से और कैसे आता है।

----------


## loolugupta

नीलिमा जी आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारिय अद्भुत और आश्चर्य जनक है लगे रहो मित्र

----------


## Neelima

*550 साल पुराना शव गांव के लोग जिसकी करते हैं पूजा*
*चंडीगढ़।* हिमाचल में लाहुल स्पिती के गीयू गांव में 550 साल पुरानी मृत देह ममी पंजाब, हरियाणा, चंडीगढ़ और अन्य पड़ोसी राज्यों व विदेशी पर्यटकों के आकर्षण का केंद्र है। सालाना यहां पर देश विदेश के हजारों पर्यटक इस मृत देह को देखने आते हैं, लेकिन आजकल इस मृत देह के बाल और नाखून बढऩे की रफ्तार कम हो गई है।
इस मृत देह की देख-भाल मिश्र में रखी गई ममीज़ की तर्ज पर होनी चाहिए यदि ऐसा नहीं किया गया तो आने वाले समय में इस पर्यटन स्थल का अस्तित्व खतरे में पड़ जाएगा। अभी तक यही माना जाता था कि ममी के बाल और नाखुन निरंतर बढ़ते हैं लेकिन गीयू गांव के लोगों के मुताबिक अब ममी के बाल और नाखुन बढऩे कम हो गए हैं। बाल कम होने के कारण ममी का सिर गंजा होने लगा है। कौन है यह मृत देह मम्मी और कहां मिली थी*?*

----------


## Neelima

हिमाचल के लाहुल स्पिती के गीयू गांव में यह मृत देह आइटीबी के जवानों को खुदाई के दौरान बर्फ में दबी हुई मिली थी। शुरू में इस ममी को गीयू गांव के लोगों ने मिट्टी के एक घर में रखा था।वर्ष 1975 में जब इस क्षेत्र में भूकंप आया तो यह क्षतिग्रस्त हो गई थी। इसे देखते हुए इस धरोहर को सुरक्षित करने के लिए सरकार ने योजना बनाई।देखरेख के आभाव में अब ऐसा नहीं हो रहा है।

----------


## Neelima

मिश्र में ममी को कोफिन में से निकाल कर उनकी सफाई की जाती है ताकि वे आने वाले सालों में सुरक्षित रहें लेकिन यहां ऐसा नहीं किया जाता।

----------


## Neelima

ममी को रखने के लिए शीशे का एक कैबिन बनाया गया जिसमें इसे रखा गया। कैबिन में रखे गए इस ममी के बाल और नाखून बढ़ते रहते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

इस ममी की देखभाल गांव में रहने वाले परिवार बारी-बारी से करते हैं। यहां आने वाले पर्यटकों को वे ममी के बारे में जाकारी देते है। ऐसी मान्यता है कि करीब 550 वर्ष पूर्व यह मृत देह ममी एक संत था। गीयू गांव में इस दौरान बिछुओं का बहुत प्रकोप हो गया। इस प्रकोप से गांव को बचाने के लिए इस संत ने ध्यान लगाने के लिए लोगों से उसे जमीन में दफन करने के लिए कहा।

----------


## Neelima

जब इस संत को जमीन में दफन किया गया तो इसके प्राण निकलते ही गांव में इंद्रधनुष निकला और गांव बिछुओं से मुक्त हो गया।

----------


## Neelima

*यहां बकरों की टांगों को पहले चीर दिया जाता है, फिर भरा जाता है जहर!*
*चंडीगढ़।* हिमाचल प्रदेश का मलाणा एक ऐसा जगह है, जहां के वाशिंदों के बारे में विद्वानों का मत है कि ये लोग सिकन्दर के सैनिकों के वंशज हैं। अपने कथन की पुष्टि में ये विद्वान मलाणा के जमलू देवता के मंदिर के बाहर लकड़ी की दीवारों पर हुई नक्काशी का प्रमाण देते हैं, जिसमें युद्धरत सैनिकों को एक विशेष पोशाक और हथियारों से लैस दिखाया गया है। मलाणा वासियों की बोली भी बडी विचित्र है और ऐसी मान्यता है कि यह बोली ग्रीक भाषा से कुछ मिलती-जुलती है। इसके अलावा मलाणा वासियों के नैन-नक्श भी ग्रीक के मूल लोगों की तरह तीखे हैं। चारों ओर से ऊंची-ऊंची पहाड़ियों से घिरा और मलाणा नदी के मुहाने पर बसा मलाणा हिमाचल प्रदेश के कुल्लू जिले में समुद्र तल से 8640 फीट की ऊंचाई पर स्थित है।

----------


## Neelima

मलाणा से जुडा एक अजूबा यह है कि यहां विश्व की सबसे पुरानी लोकतान्त्रिक व्यवस्था मौजूद है। भारतीय गणराज्य का एक अंग होते हुए भी मलाणा की अपनी एक अलग न्यायपालिका और कार्यपालिका है। भारत सरकार के कानून यहां नहीं चलते। इस गांव की अपनी अलग संसद है, जिसके दो सदन हैं- ज्येष्ठांग (ऊपरी सदन) और कनिष्ठांग (निचला सदन)। ज्येष्ठांग में कुल 11 सदस्य होते हैं। जिनमें तीन सदस्य कारदार, गुर व पुजारी स्थायी सदस्य होते हैं। शेष आठ सदस्यों को गांववासी मतदान द्वारा चुनते हैं। इसी तरह कनिष्ठांग सदन में गांव के प्रत्येक घर से एक सदस्य को प्रतिनिधित्व दिया जाता है। यह सदस्य घर का सबसे बुजुर्ग व्यक्ति होता है।

----------


## Neelima

दिलचस्प बात यह है कि दोनों ही सदनों में गांव की किसी महिला को प्रतिनिधित्व नहीं दिया जाता और इनमें पुरुषों का ही वर्चस्व होता है। अगर ज्येष्ठांग सदन के किसी सदस्य की मृत्यु हो जाये तो पूरे ज्येष्ठांग सदन को पुनर्गठित किया जाता है। इस संसद में घरेलु झगडे, जमीन-जायदाद के विवाद, हत्या, चोरी और बलात्कार जैसे मामलों पर सुनवाई होती है और दोषी को सजा सुनाई जाती है। संसद भवन के रूप में यहां एक ऐतिहासिक चौपाल है जिसके ऊपर ज्येष्ठांग सदन के 11 सदस्य और नीचे कनिष्ठांग सदन के सदस्य बैठते हैं। अगर संसद किसी विवाद का निपटारा करने में विफल रहती है तो मामला स्थानीय देवता जमलू के सुपुर्द कर दिया जाता है और इस मामले में देवता का निर्णय अन्तिम व मान्य होता है।

----------


## Neelima

_जमलू देवता द्वारा फैसला सुनाए जाने की प्रक्रिया भी बडी विचित्र है। इस प्रक्रिया के तहत दोनों पक्षों को एक-एक बकरा लाने को कहा जाता है। फिर दोनों बकरों की टांग चीरकर उसमें जहर भर दिया जाता है। जिसका बकरा पहले मर जाये, वही पक्ष दोषी माना जाता है और उसे सजा कबूल करनी पड़ती है।_

----------


## Neelima

देवता के निर्णय को चुनौती देने की हिम्मत कोई नहीं करता और न ही देवता के फैसले के खिलाफ कोई अदालत में जाने की जुर्रत करता है। अगर कोई देवता के फैसले का अपमान करे तो मलाणावासी उसका सामाजिक बहिष्कार कर देते हैं। यहां आने वाले आगन्तुक को देवता की तरफ से दो समय की खाद्य सामग्री व रहने का स्थान दिया जाता है। इस कार्य के लिये चार आदमी तैनात होते हैं, जिन्हें ‘कठियाला’ कहा जाता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

सच में यह खबरें नहुत अजीबो गरीब हैं.
धन्यवाद नीलीमा बहन.

----------


## Neelima

*सफेद साड़ी वाली लड़की करती है 'इंतजार'*
*रांची।* झारखंड की राजधानी रांची को लौहनगरी जमशेदपुर से जोडऩे वाली सड़क यानी नेशनल हाइवे 33 को अब दुनिया जानने लगी है क्योंकि टीम इंडिया के कैप्टन महेंद्र सिंह धोनी की आराध्य देवी दिवड़ी माता का मंदिर इसी सड़क के किनारे है। पर, इस सड़क के बारे में एक और खास बात है जो शायद बाहर के लोग नहीं जानते।
यह सड़क एक ऐसी घाटी से होकर गुजरती है, जहां होने वाले सड़क हादसों में मरने वालों का अनुपात देश भर में सबसे अधिक है। स्थानीय लोगों के अनुसार, इन मौतों की वजह वहां बसने वाली प्रेतात्माएं हैं जो रात में अक्सर दिखाई देती हैं। अचानक अजीबोगरीब लोगों को देखकर वाहन चलानेवालों का ध्यान अक्सर भटक जाता है, और हादसे हो जाते हैं।
इन हादसों से निपटने के लिए धार्मिक से लेकर प्रशासनिक तक कई उपाय किए गए पर कोई समाधान नहीं हो सका है।

----------


## Neelima

ईश्वर से प्रार्थना और सुरक्षित ड्राइविंग भी झारखंड के रांची-जमशेदपुर नेशनल हाईवे-33 पर बहुतों की जिंदगियां बचाने में नाकामयाब साबित हुई हैं। सुरक्षित यात्रा के लिए जमशेदपुर से रांची की तरफ जाने वाले लोग वहां के वनदेवी मंदिर में बड़ी ही श्रद्धा के साथ रुकते हैं फिर आगे बढ़ते हैं, वहीं रांची से जमशेदपुर की ओर जाने वाले लोग बुंडू के पास तैमाड़ा घाटी में बने हनुमान व काली मंदिर के पास रुके बिना आगे नहीं बढ़ते।

----------


## Neelima

यह धार्मिक श्रद्धा वहां अब तक किसी के काम नहीं आई है और आश्चर्यजनक रूप से बड़ी संख्या में लोग बुंडू और तमाड़ के बीच सड़क दुर्घटनाओं में मारे जा चुके हैं। यात्री बहुत जल्दी में हों तो भी दानस्वरूप मंदिर की ओर कुछ सिक्के फेंकते और सुरक्षित यात्रा के लिए भगवान से प्रार्थना करते हुए आगे बढ़ जाते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

सूर्यास्त के बाद उस रास्ते से गुजरने वाले लोग जल्द-से-जल्द निकलना निकल जाना चाहते है क्योंकि वहां माओवादियों का खौफ सर चढ़ कर बोलता है। साल 2008 में उग्रवादियों ने इसी रास्ते से जा रहे कैशवैन से दिन-दहाड़े 5 करोड़ लूट लिए थे।पुलिस का कहना है कि यह देश में अकेली ऐसी जगह है जहां होने वाली दुर्घनाओं में जानलेवा दुर्घटनाओं की संख्या अधिक है। राज्य के भी और किसी हाइवे ने इतनी जानें नहीं ली हैं।

----------


## Neelima

करीब चार दशक पहले घाटियों के बीच यात्रा को सुरक्षित बनाने के लिए ही तैमारा घाटी में हनुमान और मांग काली का मंदिर बनवाया गया था। स्थानीय पुलिसकर्मियों का कहना है कि इस घाटी में प्रेतों का बसेरा है और ज्यादातर जानलेवा दुर्घटनाओं के पीछे कहीं न कहीं एक प्रेतात्मा का ही हाथ है। इस 40 किलोमीटर के बीच जितने भी मंदिर हैं, उनके पुजारी इस बात को मानते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*एक ऐसी जगह जहां एक लड़की के साथ कई पति बनाते हैं शारीरिक संबंध**/किन्नौर। आमतौर पर विवाह चार प्रकार के होते हैं। एकल विवाह, बहु पत्नी विवाह, बहु पति विवाह व समूह विवाह। हिमाचल प्रदेश के किन्नौर जिले में आज भी बहु पति विवाह का चलन है। यहां की महिलाओं के एक से अधिक पति होते हैं। किन्नौर जिले में एक ऐसा स्थान भी है जहां पत्नी को पति के मरणोपरांत उसका वियोग सहने का मौका नहीं दिया जाता है।*

----------


## Neelima

किन्नौर के इस क्षेत्र में एक ही स्त्री से एक ही परिवार के तीन चार भाई शादी करते हैं। यहाँ जब कोई भाई अपनी पत्नी के साथ सहवास कर रहा होता है तो वह कमरे के बाहर लगी खूंटे पर अपनी टोपी टांग जाता है ताकि अन्य भाइयों को यह पता चल जाए कि दूसरा भाई अभी पत्नी के साथ सम्भोग कर रहा है।
यदि यहां के लोगों की माने तो उनका कहा है कि यह प्रथा इसलिए चली आ रही है क्योंकि अज्ञातवास के दौरान पांचों पांडवों ने यही समय बिताया था। सर्दी में बर्फबारी की वजह से यहां की महिलाएं और पुरुष घर में ही रहते हैं क्योंकि बर्फबारी की वजह से कोई काम नहीं रहता है। इन दिनों इन लोगों के पास बस मौज मस्ती में दिन व रात गुजारने होते हैं इसके अलावा और कोई काम नहीं होता है। महिलाएं सारा दिन पुरुषों के साथ गप्पें मारती हैं और पहेलियां बुझाती हैं। फिर रात वहीं गुजारती हैं। इस प्रथा को घोटुल प्रथा कहते हैं। घोटुल घरों में युवक-युवतियां आपस में शारीरिक संबंध भी कायम करते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

भारत देश पुरुष प्रधान देश माना जाता है लेकिन यहां पुरुष नहीं बल्कि महिलाएं घर की मुखिया होती हैं। इनका काम होता है पति व संतानों की सही ढंग से देखभाल करना। परिवार की सबसे बड़ी स्त्री को गोयने कहा जाता है, जिसके पास घर के भंडार की चाबियां रहती हैं। उसके सबसे बडे पति को गोर्तेस,कहते हैं यानी घर का स्वामी, जिसकी आज्ञा से पूरा परिवार चलता है।
यहां की एक और बात खास होती है वह यह कि यहां खाने के साथ शराब अनिवार्य होती है। यदि पुरुषों का मन दुखी होता है तो यह शराब और तम्बाकू का सेवन करते हैं वहीं जब महिलाओं को किसी बात को लेकर दुःख होता है तो वह गीत गाती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*अपनी ही कब्र में लेट, ये बाबा पीता है हजारों सिगरेट!*
*लखनऊ.* सिगरेट पीना स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है लेकिन एक शख्स ऐसा है जो मौत के बाद भी अपनी कब्र में लेटा रोज एक साथ कई सिगरेट पी रहा है। लोग आते हैं और उसके सम्मान में उसकी कब्र के चारों ओर जलती सिगरेट लगा कर चाले जाते हैं। बदले में यह शख्स इन लोगों की मुरादें पूरी करता है। इन सिगरेटों के धुए में धर्म जाति और मजहब की सारी दीवारें धुंआ हो जाती हैं। 

लखनऊ शहर से बाहर हरदोई रोड से कुछ दूरी पर मूसाबाग के खंडहर स्थित है। इन्हीं खंडहारों के पीछे स्थित है हजरत सैयद इमाम अली शाह की दरगाह। इसी दरगाह से थोड़ा आगे खेतों के बीच एक मजार है। सफ़ेद रंग की यह मजार ऐसे तो तन्हा नजर आती है लेकिन यहां बृहस्पतिवार को मेले जैसा माहौल रहता है।

भक्त यहां सिगरेट और शराब लेकर आते हैं और इस मजार पर चढ़ाते हैं। मान्यता है कि कैप्टेन वेल्स या सिगरेट वाले बाबा इससे प्रसन्न होते हैं। बाबा से मुरादें मांगने वाले उन्हें वैसे तो कैपस्टन सिगरेट चढ़ाते हैं और जब मुरादें पूरी हो जाए तो महंगी सिगरेट चढ़ा जाते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

यहां सिगरेट बाबा की मजार पर छोटेलाल साफ़ सफाई करते हैं। उनका हाल ही में आंखों का ऑपरेशन हुआ है। उनसे जब यहां साफ़ सफाई करने का कारण पूछा तो कहने लगे सिगरेट बाबा की सेवा कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

वह बड़े ही दार्शनिक अंदाज में कहते हैं कि अपने देश की धरती तरह-तरह की मान्यताओं रिवाजों और आस्था का केंद्र है। भले ही राजनेता वोट बैंक के लिए धर्म के नाम पर बांट दें लेकिन जब आस्था का सवाल आता है तो धर्म और जाति की दीवारें टूट कर बिखर जाती हैं। सामने रह जाता है तो केवल साधक और उसका आराध्य।

----------


## Neelima

यहां एक क्रिस्चियन की मजार की देखभाल मुसलमान परिवार करता है और उसके भक्तों में हिन्दू मुस्लिम दोनों शामिल हैं। इस शख्स का नाम है कैप्टेन एफ वेल्स जो कि अंग्रेजी सेना के सिपहसालार थे। कौमी एकता की जिन्दा मिसाल हैं सिगरेट वाले बाबा। कैप्टेन वेल्स कब सिगरेट वाले बाबा बने या यहां क्यों सिगरेट और शराब चढ़ाई जाती किसी को इस बारे में ठीक से नहीं मालूम।

----------


## Neelima

कहा जाता है 1857 में अंग्रेजी सेना मूसाबाग़ कैप्टेन वेल्स के नेतृत्व में हजरत सैयद इमाम अली शाह की दरगाह तोड़ने आई थी। लेकिन कैप्टेन अपने इरादों को अंजाम नहीं दे पाया। छोटेलाल से पूछा तो बस इतना बता पाया कि अंग्रेज़ मूसाबाग़ की हवेली को अपने हिसाब से बनवाना चाहते थे और उसके लिए यहां मौजूद मजार उन्हें हटानी थी जो उनके रास्ते में पड़ रही थी।

----------


## Neelima

बताते हैं कि मजदूरों ने धार्मिक स्थल को तोड़ने से मना कर दिया तो कैप्टेन वेल्स खुद ही हजरत सैयद इमाम अली शाह की मजार तोड़ने चला गया। इससे पहले की वह कुछ कर पाता मधुमक्खियों ने उस पर हमला बोल दिया। कैप्टेन वेल्स मरणासन्न हो गए तो उन्होंने बाबा की मजार की तरफ मुंह करके माफ़ी मांगी। कहा जाता है कि इसके बाद बाबा ने अपने भक्तों के सपने में आकर कैप्टेन वेल्स की मजार बनवाने के लिए कहा। चूंकि कैप्टेन वेल्स सिगरेट और शराब बहुत पसंद थी, भक्त उन्हें आज भी सिगरेट और शराब का चढ़ावा चढाते हैं। लोगों की मान्यता है कि सिगरेट वाले बाबा सिगरेट आज भी लोगों की दुआएं कबूल कर रहे हैं और उनकी मनौतियां पूरी कर रहे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*श्रीलंका नहीं, यहां है रावण की असली लंका* 
*रांची। विश्व के महान धर्मग्रंथों में से एक रामायण विश्व को करोड़ों लोगों की आस्था का केंद्र है। न सिर्फ हिन्दुओं बल्कि दूसरे धर्मों के लोगों की भी इससे श्रद्धा जुड़ी हुई है। भगवान विष्णु के अवतार और लगभग 17 लाख वर्ष पूर्व हो चुके विश्व के महानतम राजा श्रीराम के जीवन से जुड़ी इस कहानी पर अब तक कई शोध हो चुके हैं और हो रहे हैं। कई शोधकर्ता रामायण को कोरी कल्पना कहकर उसे सीधे तौर पर नकार देते हैं, तो कइयों ने तथ्यों और प्रमाणों के साथ इसे सच्चा इतिहास सिद्ध करने का प्रयास किया है।*
*रामायण की तरह उससे जुड़े स्थान भी शोधकर्ताओं के विवाद और कौतूहल के विषय रहे हैं। जिस तरह राम के जन्मस्थान अयोध्या के विवाद ने भले ही सांप्रदायिक रूप ले लिया हो, पर उसके अलावा कई स्थान तर्क-वितर्क के केंद्र में हैं पर उन धार्मिक विवाद नहीं हुआ।*
*इन्हीं में से एक प्रमुख स्थान है लंका। आम लोग नाम के आधार पर श्रीलंका को रावण की लंका मानते हैं, पर कई शोधकर्ता इससे सहमत नहीं हैं।*

----------


## Neelima

5 अक्टूबर, सन् 1971 को प्रख्यात इतिहासकार एच. डी. संकलिया की एक रिपोर्ट अंग्रेजी दैनिक 'द स्टेट्समैनÓ में प्रकाशित हुई थी। इस रिपोर्ट के अनुसार श्रीलंका नहीं बल्कि झारखंड का छोटानागपुर क्षेत्र ही रामायण की लंका है। संकलिया का निष्कर्ष था कि रामायण प्रारंभिक लौह-युग से जुड़ी गाथा है और इस पवित्र महाकाव्य में वर्णित लंका तो वर्तमान श्रीलंका नामक द्वीप हो ही नहीं सकती।

----------


## Neelima

महिसादल और राजार धिपी से प्राप्त पुरातात्विक प्रमाणों के आधार पर यह पता चलता है कि इस शुरुआती संस्कृति और सभ्यता को एक लोहा उत्पादन करने वाली जाति ने या तो नष्ट कर दिया या फिर विस्थापित कर दिया।

----------


## Neelima

अकेले रांची जिले में ही असुरों के किले और कब्रिस्तान पाए गए हैं। आस-पास के सैंकड़ों गांवों में प्राचीन लंबी कद-काठी वाली प्रजाति के मानवों से जुड़े अवशेष बिखरे पड़े हैं। इन्होंने सभ्यता का लंबा सफर तय किया और उसके शिखर तक पहुंचे। असुरों की कब्रें बिल्कुल अव्यवस्थित क्रम में मिली हैं जिन्हें स्लैब द्वारा चिन्हित किया गया है। इनके छत के पत्थर सामान्यतया 8 फीट लंबे हैं पर कहीं-कहीं 10 से 12 फीट भी। वह कहते हैं, "वह लोहे का संदूक, जिसमें शिव का धनुष रखा गया था और जिसे केवल राम ही उठा सके थे, एक उच्चतम तकनीक का परिचय देता है।"

----------


## Neelima

इतिहासकार एच. डी. संकलिया निष्कर्ष के रूप में लिखते हैं कि रामायण प्रारंभिक लौह युग से जुड़ा है। यह बात उनके हथियारों से साबित हो जाती है। उस काल में झारखंड की असुर जाति द्वारा लोहा गलाने के उद्योग समृद्ध रूप में थे।

----------


## Neelima

अपने रिपोर्ट में संकलिया इन सब बातों के पुरातात्विक, भौगौलिक और जैववैज्ञानिक प्रमाण भी प्रस्तुत करते हैं। उनके निष्कर्षों के अनुसार रामायण की अधिकतर घटनाएं वर्तमान के उत्तरप्रदेश, बिहार, झारखंड के छोटानागपुर पठार व पूर्वी मध्यप्रदेश में 1500 ईसा पूर्व के आस-पास घटित हुई हैं। ईसा पूर्व 2000 से 1500 के बीच की एक व्यवस्थित सभ्यता के प्रमाण के लिए उन्होंने कौशाम्बी, प्रह्लादपुर, चिरांद, सोनपुर आदि स्थानों पर खुदाई की बात कही थी।

----------


## Neelima

उनके अनुसार, रामायण की लंका छोटानागपुर पठारी क्षेत्र (वर्तमान में झारखंड के रांची व हजारीबाग जिले) में ही कहीं रही होगी और 'वानर' व 'राक्षस' कोई और नहीं बल्कि यहां की वनवासी (आदिवासी) जातियां हैं। झारखंड के सबसे पुराने निवासी असुर हैं, जो स्वयं को महिषासुर के वंशज मानते हैं।

----------


## mangaldev

> *श्रीलंका नहीं, यहां है रावण की असली लंका* 
> 
> 
> 
> *रांची। विश्व के महान धर्मग्रंथों में से एक रामायण विश्व को करोड़ों लोगों की आस्था का केंद्र है। न सिर्फ हिन्दुओं बल्कि दूसरे धर्मों के लोगों की भी इससे श्रद्धा जुड़ी हुई है। भगवान विष्णु के अवतार और लगभग 17 लाख वर्ष पूर्व हो चुके विश्व के महानतम राजा श्रीराम के जीवन से जुड़ी इस कहानी पर अब तक कई शोध हो चुके हैं और हो रहे हैं। कई शोधकर्ता रामायण को कोरी कल्पना कहकर उसे सीधे तौर पर नकार देते हैं, तो कइयों ने तथ्यों और प्रमाणों के साथ इसे सच्चा इतिहास सिद्ध करने का प्रयास किया है।*
> *रामायण की तरह उससे जुड़े स्थान भी शोधकर्ताओं के विवाद और कौतूहल के विषय रहे हैं। जिस तरह राम के जन्मस्थान अयोध्या के विवाद ने भले ही सांप्रदायिक रूप ले लिया हो, पर उसके अलावा कई स्थान तर्क-वितर्क के केंद्र में हैं पर उन धार्मिक विवाद नहीं हुआ।*
> *इन्हीं में से एक प्रमुख स्थान है लंका। आम लोग नाम के आधार पर श्रीलंका को रावण की लंका मानते हैं, पर कई शोधकर्ता इससे सहमत नहीं हैं।*


ये शोध कर्ताओ का सही शोध नही है मै इससे सहमत नही हुं।

----------


## mangaldev

> किन्नौर के इस क्षेत्र में एक ही स्त्री से एक ही परिवार के तीन चार भाई शादी करते हैं। यहाँ जब कोई भाई अपनी पत्नी के साथ सहवास कर रहा होता है तो वह कमरे के बाहर लगी खूंटे पर अपनी टोपी टांग जाता है ताकि अन्य भाइयों को यह पता चल जाए कि दूसरा भाई अभी पत्नी के साथ सम्भोग कर रहा है।
> यदि यहां के लोगों की माने तो उनका कहा है कि यह प्रथा इसलिए चली आ रही है क्योंकि अज्ञातवास के दौरान पांचों पांडवों ने यही समय बिताया था। सर्दी में बर्फबारी की वजह से यहां की महिलाएं और पुरुष घर में ही रहते हैं क्योंकि बर्फबारी की वजह से कोई काम नहीं रहता है। इन दिनों इन लोगों के पास बस मौज मस्ती में दिन व रात गुजारने होते हैं इसके अलावा और कोई काम नहीं होता है। महिलाएं सारा दिन पुरुषों के साथ गप्पें मारती हैं और पहेलियां बुझाती हैं। फिर रात वहीं गुजारती हैं। इस प्रथा को घोटुल प्रथा कहते हैं। घोटुल घरों में युवक-युवतियां आपस में शारीरिक संबंध भी कायम करते हैं।


_तिब्बत ओर हिमालय के अन्दुरूली ओर उचाई वाले स्थानो पर ये बहु पत्नी यानी केवल एक बड़े भाई का ही विवाह बाकि सभी छोटे भाईयो की भी वही पत्नी प्रथा है ये प्रथा ईन क्षेत्रो मे लड़कियो की कमी के कारण शदियो से चल रही है।_

----------


## loolugupta

काफी उम्दा जानकारिय आप शेयर कर रही है

----------


## Neelima

ईश्वर से नजदीकी के लिए भक्तों को खिलाई घास




दक्षिण  अफ्रीका स्थित रैबोनी सेंटर मिनिस्ट्रीज के पादरी डेनियल लैसेगो ने ईश्वर  के नजदीक पहुंचने का एक अनोखा तरीका खोज निकाला है। ईश्वर से नजदीकी बढ़ाने  के लिए डेनियल ने अपने अनुयायियों को चर्च की घास खाने का आदेश दिया। 

डेनियल  के विवादित पद्धतियों के कारण पूरी दुनिया में उनकी आलोचना हो रही है।  हालांकि उनके अनुयायी इन तरीकों को सही ठहराते हैं और इस पर अमल भी कर रहे  हैं। 

डेनियल का दावा है कि जीवित रहने के लिए इंसान कुछ भी खा  सकते हैं। डेनियल के मुताबिक ऐसा करने से लोग खुद को ईश्वर के ज्यादा करीब  महसूस करेंगे। रैबोनी सेंटर मिनिस्ट्रीज के फेसबुक पेज पर अनुयायियों के  घास खाने की तस्वीरें पोस्ट करने के बाद दुनियाभर के लोगों ने उनकी आलोचना  की और सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट्स पर यह ट्रेंडिंग टॉपिक बन गया। 

डेनियल  की पद्धतियों में विश्वास रखने वाली 21 वर्षीय लॉ स्टूडेंट रोजमैरी पेथा  ने इस मामले पर कहा, "हम घास खाते हैं और हमें खुद पर गर्व है। इससे साफ  होता है कि हम ईश्वर की दी हुई शक्तियों से हम कुछ भी कर सकते हैं।"

एक  अन्य अनुयायी 27 वर्षीय डोरीन गैटले ने बताया, "मैं चल नहीं सकती लेकिन जब  डेनियल ने मुझे घास खाने का आदेश दिया तो मुझमें शक्ति आ गई। मैंने घास  खाई और कुछ ही घंटों बाद मैं चलने लगी।"

डेनियल की अनोखी पद्धतियों  में इसके अलावा भी कई अन्य शामिल हैं। फेसबुक पर अपलोड तस्वीरों में से एक  में वह जमीन पर लेटे अनुयायियों के ऊपर चलते दिख रहे हैं। बहरहाल, डेनियल  ने आलोचनाओं का कोई जवाब नहीं दिया है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## mangaldev

*इश्क पर जोर नहीं: ऐशो-आराम की जिंदगी छोड़ हरियाणा के गांव में गोबर पाथ रही है अमेरिकी बहू एड्रियानाABP News वेब डेस्क* *पानीपत:*  चचा गालिब बिल्कुल सही फरमा गए हैं कि इश्क पर जोर नहीं, है ये वो आतिश गालिब, जो लगाए न लगे और बुझाए न बुझे. इसकी ताजातरीन मिसाल देखने को मिल रही है हरियाणा के एक छोटे से गांव पीपरन में. जहां, फेसबुक पर शुरू हुआ रोमांस कुछ ऐसा रंग लाया कि एक अमेरिकी रिशेप्सनिस्ट एड्रियाना पैरल अपनी ऐशो-आराम से भरी जिंदगी और परिवार छोड़कर हजारों किलोमीटर दूर भारत के एक छोटे से गांव में मामूली किसान अपने प्रेमी मुकेश कुमार के साथ घर बसाने हरियाणा आ पहुंची. इस अनोखी मोहब्बत का रंग कुछ ऐसा चढ़ा कि पब, डिस्को और पार्टी जैसी रंगीनियों के बीच पली-बढ़ी एड्रियाना को गांव पोपरन में अपने भारतीय पति के घर झाड़ू बुहारते, जूठे बर्तन साफ करते और यहां तक कि गोबर पाथते देखा जा रहा है.

सास की सेवा और चूल्हा-चौका करती अमेरिकी बहू को देख हरियाणा का पोपरन गांव सांस्कृतिक सदमे में है. पूरी तरह से ग्रामीण भारत के रंग में रंगी अमेरिकी बहू एड्रियाना को देख गांव के लोग हैरानी में भर दांतों तले अंगुली दबा रहे हैं. लेकिन एड्रियाना के पति मुकेश की मां तो खुशी में फूली नहीं समा रही. जो काम पिछली 7 पुश्तों में कभी नहीं हुआ वो उसके लायक बेटे मुकेश ने कर दिखाया. घर में अंग्रेज बहू जो आई है.

गांव भर में अब केवल मुकेश की फिरंगन घरवाली के ही चर्चे हैं. जिसे देखो वही मुकेश के घर आने के बहाने ढूंढता है. हां ये बात जरूर कि मुकेश और उसकी अमेरिकन बहू के बीच उम्र का लंबा फासला है. मुकेश जहां अभी केवल 25 साल का है, तो वहीं एड्रियाना उससे 16 साल बड़ी है. लेकिन फेसबुक की मोहब्बत में वो अमेरिका में अपने पति मुकेश की उम्र की बेटी और तमाम दोस्तों-रिश्तेदारों को छोड़ मुकेश के साथ 7 फेरे लेने के लिए भारत आ गई.

डेली मेल की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक, हरियाणा के गांव पोपरन के किसान मुकेश कुमार के साथ विवाह के पवित्र बंधन में बंधकर एड्रियाना  सुखी वैवाहिक जीवन का आनंद ले रही हैं. एड्रियाना का कहना है कि वह मुकेश के साथ अपने अपने वैवाहिक जीवन से बहुत खुश है और किसी भी कीमत पर इसे नही छोड़ सकती.

लेकिन एड्रियाना का परिवार उसके इस कदम से सदमे में है. एड्रियाना ने बताया कि कुछ लोग समझते थे कि मुकेश कोई झूठा आदमी होगा जो बस मेरे साथ फेसबुक पर टाइम पास करता है लेकिन जब मैं इंडिया पहुंची तो इंदिरा गांधी एयरपोर्ट पर मुकेश को देखकर मुझे बहुत राहत मिली.
एड्रियाना का नया घर हरियाणा के पोपरन गांव का एक मामूली सा फार्म हाउस है. शहर से इस गांव से पहुंचने में गाड़ी से 30 मिनट का समय लगता है. एड्रियाना ने बताया की जब वह हवाई जहाज से उतरी तो यहां का संस्कृति देख सदमे में थी. उसने देखा की महिलायें घरों में रहती हैं. पहली बार मुझे लगा की यह वास्तविक संघर्ष है लेकिन जल्द ही मैंने यह भी महसूस किया कि सुखी जीवन के लिए जरूरी नही की सारी सुख सुविधायें हों. एड्रियाना कहती हैं कि गरीब स्थानीय लोगों में मेरी गिनती होना मेरे लिए काफी बड़ी चुनौती थी.

एड्रियाना अब भारतीय रहन-सहन और भारतीय पहनावा ही पहनती है, वो कहती है कि यहां गांव में विदेशी लोग नहीं दिखते हैं इसलिए में जब भी कहीं जाती हूं तो मुझे देखने वालों की भीड़ लग जाती है. मुझे ऐसा लगता है जैसे मैं कोई सेलीब्रिटी हूं लेकिन अब मुझे इसकी आदत पड़ चुकी है.

मुकेश अब एड्रियाना से अंग्रेजी भाषा सीख रहा है उसने टूटी फूटी अंग्रेजी में कहा एड्रियाना इज ए गुड वाइफ. वह घर के सभी कार्य करती है और जब मां मेरे लिए खाना बनाती है तो उनसे कहती है यह मैं करूंगी यह मेरा काम है. मैं अपने सच्चे प्यार को पाकर बहुत खुश हूं.

यह विवाहित जोड़ा आगे अपना परिवार भी बढ़ाना चाहता है. एड्रियाना कहती हैं कि अगर यहां भी अमेरिका जैसा खाना और सुख-सुविधाये मिल जाये तो बहुत अच्छा हो. वो अपने परिवार के साथ एक बार अमेरिका जाने की इच्छा भी रखती है. एड्रियाना कहती है कि मुझे भारत के लोग बहुत अच्छे लगे मुझे यह अपना दूसरा घर लगता है.



> http://abpnews.abplive.in/ind/2014/0...F#.UufF5NK6bhk

----------


## mangaldev

*इश्क पर जोर नहीं: ऐशो-आराम की जिंदगी छोड़ हरियाणा के गांव में गोबर पाथ रही है अमेरिकी बहू एड्रियानाABP News वेब डेस्क
एड्रियना के अन्य फोटोज 

*

----------


## mangaldev

*2....इश्क पर जोर नहीं: ऐशो-आराम की जिंदगी छोड़ हरियाणा के गांव में गोबर पाथ रही है अमेरिकी बहू एड्रियानाABP News वेब डेस्क*

----------


## mangaldev

*इश्क पर जोर नहीं: ऐशो-आराम की जिंदगी छोड़ हरियाणा के गांव में गोबर पाथ रही है अमेरिकी बहू एड्रियानाABP News वेब डेस्क*

----------


## Neelima

*अमावस की रात ही काटता है सांप,चार महीने में डंस चुका चार बार!*
*इंदौर/खंडवा।* आंवलिया निवासी अनारसिंह वास्कले पिता बिहारी (19) को एक बार फिर सांप ने डस लिया। परिजन उन्हें लेकर जिला अस्पताल लेकर आए तो नर्सिंग स्टाफ देखते ही पहचान गया। यह सांप के डसने पर पहले भी जिला अस्पताल आ चुके हैं। वार्ड में अनार को बार-बार सांप द्वारा काटे जाने की चर्चा है।
सांप काटने से पीडि़त अनार ने बताया घर में एक बहन, तीन भाई और माता पिता है। पिछले चार महीने में चार बार सांप काट चुका है। गांव में सांप काटने पर पास के सामुदायिक केंद्र में इलाज कराया था। मैं अभी छैगांवमाखन स्थिति एक मुर्गी पालन फार्म हाउस में काम करता हूं। यहां मुझे दो बार सांप ने काटा। उसका कहना है कि सांप न जाने किस जन्म का बदला ले रहे हैं। अनारसिंह की नींद सांपों ने उड़ा रखी है। सपनों में सताने के साथ, सांप अब असल जिंदगी में भी उसे परेशान करने लगे हैं।

----------


## Neelima

अनार ने कहा कि पिछले दो सालों में कई बार उसे सांपों ने काटा, पर सौभाग्य से वह बच गया। हर बार अमावस्या की रात में ही सांप उसे काटता है। नर्सिंग स्टॉफ ने बताया कि सांप काटने के बाद अनार की आंखें पलट जाती हैं। एंटी स्नेक इंजेक्शन के 20 डोज लगाने के बाद ही वह नार्मल हो पाता है

----------


## Neelima

*देव ने कहा शराब पीना बंद करो, नहीं तो डंसेगा सांप*
अनार सिंह ने बताया गांव के देव ने कहा कि घर में कोई भी शराब न पिए। मैने शराब पीना छोड़ दिया लेकिन पिता जी अभी भी पीते है। सांप के काटने से परेशान हो गया है। मेरे पैर में सांप के दांत के निशान साफ देखें जा सकते है

----------


## Neelima

*सिविल सर्जन बोले- संभव नहीं*
युवक को बार-बार सांप के काटने के सवाल पर सिविल सर्जन डॉ. ओपी जुगतावत ने कहा यह संभव नहीं है। युवक को किसी अन्य चीज का भ्रम है। जिसे वह सांप मान रहा है। एंटी स्नेक इंजेक्शन के 20 डोज बिना सांप काटे वाले व्यक्ति को लगाने के सवाल पर डॉ. जुगतावत ने कहा किसी-किसी व्यक्ति का शरीर एंटी स्नेक इंजेक्शन के डोज को बर्दाश्त कर जाता है। अनार की बाडी भी ऐसी ही है।

----------


## Neelima

*गहरी गुफा से निकली शहद दुनिया में सबसे महंगी*
यह दुनिया की सबसे महंगी शहद 'एल्विश' है। वर्तमान में इसका भाव 5,000 यूरो (422,494 रुपये) प्रति किलो है। आप इतने पैसों में शानदार एक छोटी कार खरीद सकते हैं। अमेरिकी मुद्रा में खरीदने के लिए आपको 6,800 डॉलर चुकाने होंगे। हालांकि, 2009 में सबसे पहले एक किलो एल्विश हनी 45,000 यूरो (करीब 3,802,450 रुपए) में बेची गई थी। दूसरी बार में एक किलो बेचने पर 28,000 यूरो (2,365,969 रुपए) मिले थे।
यह शहद तुर्की के उत्तरी क्षेत्र में स्थित आर्टविन सिटी की सरीसेयिर वैली की एक गुफा से निकाली गई है। यह गुफा 1800 मीटर गहरी है। स्थानीय मधुमक्खी पालक गुनाय गुंडुज ने बताया कि एल्विश शहद इसलिए सबसे महंगी है, क्योंकि इसका उत्पादन पूरे प्राकृतिक तरीके से किया जाता है। यह महत्वपूर्ण मिनरल्स से भरपूर है। सबसे खास बात यह है कि इस शहद के लिए मधुमक्खियां छत्ते नहीं बनातीं हैं।

----------


## Neelima

गुनाय गुंडुज का परिवार तीन पीढिय़ों से मधुमक्खियों का पालन करता आया है। वह अपने मधुमक्खियों के फार्म पर काम करता है। गुंडुज ने बताया कि 2009 में उसने देखा था कि कुछ मधुमक्खियां गुफा के अंदर घुस रही हैं। उसे लगा कि जरूर अंदर शहद होगी। गुंडुज ने प्रोफेशनल क्लाइम्बर की मदद से गुफा के अंदर पहुंचा। वहां उसे पहली बार में18 किलो शहद मिली। यह शहद गुफा की गोलाकार दीवार पर लगी थी।
उसने शहद का फ्रांसीसी लैब में जब परीक्षण करवाया तो पता चला कि यह सात साल पुरानी है और महत्वपूर्ण तत्वों से भरपूर है। सबसे खास बात यह है कि इस शहद के लिए मधुमक्खियां छत्ते नहीं बनातीं।

----------


## Neelima

शहद उत्पादक गुनाय गुंडुज ने बताया कि 2009 में उसने फ्रांस के स्टॉक एक्सचेंज में पहली बार एक किलो एल्विश शहद 45,000 यूरो में (3,802,450 रुपए) बेची। एक साल बाद चीन का फार्मासिस्ट उससे किलो भर शहद 28,000 यूरो (2,365,969 रुपए) में खरीद कर ले गया था। अभी वह एल्विश शहद 5000 यूरो (422,494 रुपये) प्रति किलो के भाव से बेच रहा है। यह170 ग्राम और 250 ग्राम की बॉटलों में बेची जा रही है। उसके ग्राहक भला इसकी कैसे अनदेखी कर सकते हैं कि यह कीमत एक छोटी कार के बराबर है।

----------


## Neelima

तुर्की की शहद को दुनिया में सबसे अच्छी मानी जाती है। शहद का उपयोग दवा और भोजन दोनों के रूप में किया जाता है। गुनाय गुंडुज ने बताया कि इस शहद का उत्पादन प्राकृतिक तरीके से किया जाता है। जहां यह पैदा होती है, वह इलाका आयुर्वेदिक औषधि वाले पौधों से भरपूर है। यही वजह है कि तुर्की की शहद सबसे महंगी होती है। उसने यह भी बताया कि बाजार में नकली शहद भी खूब बिक रही है। आज कम से 15 यूरो (1,270 रुपये)में हनी मिलती है।

----------


## jaggajat

*"विक्की डोनर" भैंसा जो देता है 40 लाख की कमाई*

मोहाली। इस भैंसे के आगे विक्की डोनर भी फेल है, क्योंकि इस मुर्रा नस्ल के भैंसे का वीर्य बेचने से होने वाली क माई 40 लाख रूपए सालाना है।

हरियाण के कुरूक्षेत्र के किसान करमवीर सिंह के लिए युवराज नाम का यह भैंसा किसी धन कुबेर से कम नहीं है, क्योंकि पूरे उत्तर भारत में सिर्फ इसी भैंसे की वीर्य की मांग है।

करमवीर के मुताबिक यह भैंसा मुर्रा नस्ल का है जिसके चलते इसके वीर्य की मांग हरियाण, पंजाब, उत्तरप्रदेश और राजस्थान सहित कई राज्यों जबरदस्त बनी हुई। इसका वीर्य बेचने से होने वाली इनकम 40 लाख रूपए सालाना है।

उनका कहना है कि युवराज भैंसे के वीर्य की एक खुराक 300 रूपए की दर से बेचते हैं जिसके चलते प्रतिवर्ष क रीब 15 से 20 हजार खुराक बिक जाती है।

वहीं डेयरी विशेषज्ञ का कहना है कि किसान मुर्रा भैंसे के वीर्य इसलिए खरीदते हैं कि इस नस्ल की भैंस 4000 लीटर तक दूध देती है, जबकि अन्य नस्ल की भैंस 2000 से 2200 लीटर तक ही दूध देती है। 




> http://www.patrika.com/article/vicky...annually/44083 से स-आभार

----------


## mangaldev

*कानून के खौफ से यहां महिलाएं अंडरवियर नहीं पहनती
Tag:  lacy underwear, panty ban,  Russia,  Belarus and Kazakhstan, अंडरवियर पर बैन*

*ज़ी मीडिया ब्यूरो
अल्मटी: कजाकिस्तान, बेलारूस और रूस में महिलाओं के लिए एक चीज पर पाबंदी है जो हैरान करती है। आपको जानकार आश्चर्य होगा कि यहां महिलाओं को अंडरवियर पहनने से रोकने का कानून है। यानी इन तीनों देशों में महिलाओं के अंडरवियर पहनने पर पाबंदी लगी हुई है। यहां महिलाओं को बिना अंडरवियर के ही रहना पड़ता है। सोवियत रूस से अलग होकर बने हुए ये देश कजाकिस्तान, बेलारूस तथा रूस हैं।

यहां महिलाओं द्वारा अंडरवियर पहनने पर कानूनी तौर पर रोक लगी हुई है जिसके खिलाफ अब तक कई आंदोलन भी किए जा चुके हैं लेकिन सरकार मानती ही नहीं। महिलाओं द्वारा लेस वाले अंडरवियर पहनने पर रोक लगाने वाला यह अनोखा कानून 2011 में बनाया गया था जो आज तक भी कायम है। इस कानून के तहत यहां लेस वाले अंडरवियरों का उत्पादन, आयात और बिक्री पर पूर्ण पाबंदी इन देशों में लगी हूई है।

इसी कानून के खिलाफ यहां महिलाओं ने अपने हाथों में पैंटी यानी अंडरवियर लेकर विरोध-प्रदर्शन किया। पुलिस ने इस दौरान कजाकिस्तान से 30 महिलाओं को गिरफ्तार किया है। महिलाएं लंबे समय से इस कानून को निरस्त करने की मांग कर रही है लेकिन सरकार उनकी मांगें मानने को तैयार नहीं है। 
*


> http://zeenews.india.com/hindi/news/...akhstan/202979

----------


## Neelima

*पहाड़ों पर लटकते कॉफिन्स*
*


*आप  सभी ने हैंगिंग गार्डन का नाम तो सुना ही होगा, लेकिन हैंगिंग कॉफिन्स का  नाम शायद ही सुना हो। आपको जानकार हैरानी होगी कि पुराने जमाने में कई  समुदाय ऐसे थे, जिनमें शवों को कॉफिन में रखकर पहाड़ों पर लटकाने का रिवाज  था।*-फिलीपींस के सगडा मे आज भी शवों को कॉफिन्स में रखकर पहाड़ों पर लटकाने की परंपरा  है।*
*किन देशों में थी यह परंपरा*
_चीन_
_इंडोनेशिया_
_फिलीपींस_
_- सबसे पुराना हैंगिग कॉफिन्स 2000 साल पुराना है।_
*- आज भी पयर्टक बड़ी तादाद में इन कॉफिन्स को देखने के लिए जाते हैं।*
*-गोवा के एक  चर्च में पिछले 460 सालों से भी ज़्यादा वक्त से एक संत के शव को बिना  किसी लेप के रखा गया है। हर साल लाखों की तादाद में पर्यटक इस चर्च में संत  के दर्शन के लिए जाते हैं।*

----------


## Neelima

*क्या थी इसके पीछे की मान्यता*
इन समुदायों के लोगों का मानना था कि मृत व्यक्ति के शव को पहाड़ों पर कॉफिन्स में लटकाने से वह वापस आ जाएगा।
*चीन के यांगत्जी में ( Hanging Coffins Of China At Yangtze**)*
चीन में यांगत्जी नदी के किनारे तीन जगह हैंगिंग कॉफिन्स मिले हैं। ये सारे कॉफिन्स मिंग राजवंश के समय के हैं। इनका संबंध चीन के बो समुदाय से है। किसी समय में यहां पर 1000 से ज्यादा कॉफिन्स थे, लेकिन अब कुछ सौ ही बचे हैं। इन कॉफिन्स को पर्यटकों के लिए संरक्षित करके रखा गया है।
यांगत्जी चीन के प्रमुख टूरिस्ट स्पॉट में से एक है। हर साल यहां बड़ी तादाद में पर्यटक पहाड़ों पर लटके इन कॉफिन्स को देखने के लिए आते हैं।
*-इस बात का अभी तक पता नहीं चल पाया है कि ये कॉफिन्स इन  पहाड़ों में इस तरह कैसे लटकाए गए होंगे।*
*सगडा*
सगडा फिलीपींस में है। यहां भी इस तरह के हैंगिग कॉफिन्स मिले हैं। यह प्रथा आज भी सगडा में कहीं-कहीं प्रचलित है। सगड़ा में आज भी बुजुर्ग मरने से पहले खुद के लिए कॉफिन तैयार करवाते हैं। मरने के बाद उनके शव को या तो पहाड़ों में लटका दिया जाता है या फिर गुफा के अंदर रख दिया जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

गोवा में संत फ्रांसिस जेवियर का मृत शरीर 460 सालों से भी अधिक समय से ऐसे ही रखा हुआ है। आपको जानकर हैरानी होगी कि यह शव यहां बिना किसी लेप के रखा हुआ है। जेवियर का शव 'बेसिलिका ऑव बोम जीसस' (Basilica of  Bom Jesus ) चर्च में रखा हुआ है।
*-वैज्ञानिक आज तक इस रहस्य का पता नहीं लगा पाए हैं कि संत जेवियर का शव इतने सालों से कैसे सामान्य अवस्था में है।*
*संत फ्रांसिस जेवियर*
संत फ्रांसिस कैथोलिक समुदाय के संत थे। उनका जन्म स्पेन के राजघराने में हुआ था। उनका वास्तविक नाम फ्रांसिस्को द जेवियक जासूस था, लेकिन कैथोलिक धर्म के प्रचार करने की वजह से उनका नाम संत फ्रांसिस हो गया। फ्रांसिस ने ओल्ड गोवा को अपनी शरण स्थली बनाई।
फ्रांसिस समुद्री यात्रा करते हुए 1551 में मोजविक, मालिंदी और सोक्रेता होते हुए गोवा पहुंचे। उन्होंने यहां अपना स्थायी निवास बनाकर काफी वक्त तक धर्म प्रचार किया। 1552 में धर्म प्रचार के दौरान ही चीन के सांकियान द्वीप में उनकी मृत्यु हो गई। उनके शिष्य उनका मृत शरीर मलक्का ले गए। चार महीने बाद जब शिष्यों ने कॉफिन खोला तो वे हैरान रह गए। संत का शव कॉफिन में यथावत था। इसे चमत्कार मानकर शिष्य फ्रांसिस के शव को गोवा ले आए

----------


## Neelima

*कैपटन ने प्रमाण के लिए नोचा घुटने का मांस*
एक बार 1553 में जब फ्रांसिस के मृत शरीर को सिंकियान से मलक्का ले जाया जा रहा था तो जहाज के कप्तान ने प्रमाण के लिए उनके घुटने का मांस नोच लिया। 1554 में एक पुर्तगाली महिला यात्री संत फ्रांसिस की एड़ी का मांस काटकर स्मृति के रूप में अपने साथ पुर्तगाल ले गई। संत की अलग हुई एड़ी को वेसिलिका के 'ऐक्राइटी' में एक क्रिस्टल पात्र में रखा गया।
1695 में संत की भुजा के भाग को रोम भेजा गया, जिसे 'चर्च ऑफ गेसू' में प्रतिष्ठित किया गया। बाएं हाथ का कुछ हिस्सा 1619 में जापान के 'जेसुएट प्रॉविंस' में प्रतिष्ठित किया गया। पेट का कुछ भाग निकालकर विभिन्न स्थानों पर स्मृति अवशेष के लिए भेजा गया।
*1662 में सबसे पहले खुले में संत के शव को दर्शनार्थ रखने की परंपरा शुरू हुई*
संत के मृत शरीर को लोगों के दर्शनार्थ सर्वप्रथम 1662 में खुले रूप में रखा गया। आज भी समय समय पर संत के मृत शरीर को वेसिलिका हॉल के खुले प्लैटफॉर्म पर आमजन के दर्शन के लिए रखा जाता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत खूब........ काफी रोचक खबरे हैं

----------


## ashwanimale

> बहुत खूब........ काफी रोचक खबरे हैं


सच है मैं भी सहमत हूँ, 

वाकई लाजवाब बन गया यह सूत्र

----------


## Neelima

*12 कब्रों वाला अनोखा रेस्टोरेंट*
*अहमदाबाद।* आपने  दुनिया भर में एक से बढ़कर एक और विचित्राओं से भरे रेस्टोरेंट के बारे  में सुना होगा। लेकिन गुजरात के अहमदाबाद में एक ऐसा रेस्टोरेंट भी है,  जिसकी कल्पना भी आसान नहीं। जी हां, यह रेस्टोरेंट एक पुराने कब्रिस्तान  में बना हुआ है। इस बारे में रेस्टोरेंट के मालिक कृष्णन कुत्ति का कहना है  कि कब्रिस्तान में रेस्टोरेंट बनाने से उनका बिजनेस खिल उठा है। 

पूरे  गुजरात में ‘न्यू लकी रेस्टोरेंट’ के नाम से प्रसिद्ध इस रेस्टोरेंट के  अंदर 12 कबें्र हैं और इनके अगल-बगल ही ग्राहकों के बैठने की व्यवस्था की  गई है। रेस्टोरेंट खुलते ही साफ-सफाई के बाद सबसे पहले इन कब्रों पर फूल और  चादर चढ़ाई जाती है। रेस्टोरेंट के साथ इन कब्रो को भी सजाया गया है। 

इस  बारे में रेस्टोरेंट के मालिक कृष्णन कुत्ति का कहना है.. कब्रिस्तान एक  पवित्र जगह होती है और यहां से लोगों को हमेशा दुआएं ही मिलती हैं। इसीलिए  यहां हमेशा ग्राहकों की भीड़ लगी रहती है। कृष्णन का कहना है कि यहां साल  2004 में विख्यात चित्रकार स्व. एमएफ हुसैन भी आए थे और उन्होंने एक चित्र  बनाकर उन्हें भेंट किया था।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*विचित्र अंतिम संस्कार*

मनुष्य  के जन्म, विवाह और मृत्यु जैसी जीवन की महत्वपूर्ण घटनाओं के लेकर कई तरह  की परंपराएं प्रचलित हैं। दुनिया में विभिन्न धर्म, समुदाय, जाति और समूहों  के रीति-रिवाज काफी अलग-अलग हैं। कुछ तो बेहद डरावने और घृणास्पद हैं।

*- परिवार के लोग शव का मांस खाते हैं: यह  शायद दुनिया में अंतिम संस्कार का सबसे बुरा तरीका होगा। परिवार के लोग  मृतक के मांस को खाते हैं। शायद इसके पीछे यह मान्यता होगी कि मरने वाले की  आत्मा और उसकी ताकत परिवार के लोगों को मिले।दक्षिण अमेरिका और  ऑस्ट्रेलिया की कुछ जनजातियों के बीच इस तरह का विचित्र और घृणास्पद तरीका  प्रचलित होने की बात कही जाती है।*
*कई  विद्वानों का मत है कि स्वार्थी साम्राज्यवादी यहां की जनजातियों पर मानव  मांस खाने का झूठा आरोप लगाते रहे हैं। वहीं, एक मानव विज्ञानी नेपोलियन  चैंगॉन के अनुसार, दक्षिण अमेरिका की यानोमामो कम्युनिटी के लोग आज भी दाह  संस्कार के बाद चिता से राख और हड्डियां खाते हैं।*

----------


## Neelima

*- कब्र से निकालने के बाद शव के साथ डांस: भले ही आपको यह सुनने में बेहद विचित्र लगे, लेकिन मेडागास्कर में मालागैसी जनजाति के लोगों के बीच ऐसी परंपरा प्रचलित है। शव को कब्र से बाहर निकाला जाता है। इसके बाद परिवार और नजदीकी रिश्तेदार डेड बॉडी को लेकर डांस करते हैं। इस संस्कार को फैमाडिहाना कहा जाता है। मान्यता है कि बॉडी गल जाने होने के बाद मृतक की आत्मा अपने पूर्वजों से मिलती है। हर सात साल बाद इसे उत्सव की तरह मनाया जाता है। इस मौके पर परिवार और रिश्तेदार सभी एकत्रित होते हैं।*

----------


## Neelima

*- मरने वाला न हो बोर, प्रोफेशनल स्ट्रिपर से कराते हैं डांस : चीन के डोंगहाई क्षेत्र में अंतिम संस्कार की विचित्र तरीका है। इस क्षेत्र में जब किसी व्यक्ति की मौत होती है, तो डांस करने के लिए प्रोफेशनल स्ट्रिपर बुलाई जाती है। इसके पीछे मान्यता है कि मरने वाले की आत्मा को बोरियत महसूस नहीं हो। इस विचित्र परंपरा के बारे में कहा जाता है कि लोग अपना स्टेट्स दिखाने और अंतिम संस्कार में अधिक-अधिक भीड़ जुटाने के लिए ऐसा करते हैं। मीडिया में इसकी खबरें आने के बाद सरकार ऐसे अंतिम संस्कारों पर नकेल लगा रही है।*

----------


## Neelima

- *घर में कई दिनों रखते हैं डेड बॉडी: इंडोनेशिया के ताना तोरजा क्षेत्र में अंतिम संस्कार की विचित्र परंपरा है। यहां मरने के बाद भी शव का अंतिम संस्कार कई दिनों हफ्तों, महीनों या सालभर तक भी नहीं किया जाता। मौत के बाद डेड बॉडी को कपड़े में लपेटकर घर में ही एक जगह रखा जाता है। इसके बाद जब शरीर में आत्मा दोबारा जागृत होती है, तब अंतिम संस्कार किया जाता है। कहा जाता है कि ताना तोरजा क्षेत्र की जनजातियों के लोग जादुई ताकत से डेड बॉडी में आत्मा को वापस बुलाते हैं। इससे शव चलते हुए अंतिम संस्कार स्थल पर  पहुंचता है।*

----------


## Neelima

*- शव खुले में छोड़ देते हैं : तिब्बत का खराब मौसम और पथरीली जमीन होने के कारण शव का दफनाना काफी मुश्किल काम है। तिब्बत में बौद्ध धर्म को मानने वाले लोग डेड बॉडी में आटे का लेप करते हैं और इसे खुले में छोड़ देते हैं, ताकि मांसभक्षी पक्षी इसे खा लें। अंतिम संस्कार की इस परंपरा के पीछे मान्यता है कि जीवात्मा के लिए  शरीर एक अस्थाई निवास स्थान था। इसे वापस प्रकृति में विलीन हो जाना चाहिए।*

----------


## Neelima

*माता की आरती में आता है भालुओं का झुंड*
*बागबाहरा (महासमुंद).*  घुंचापाली  स्थित चंडी मंदिर कौतूहल का विषय बना हुआ है। यहां रोज शाम श्रद्धालुओं के  साथ आधा दर्जन भालू भी माता की आरती में शामिल होने पहुंच रहे हैं। यह  सिलसिला पिछले एक महीने से अनवरत जारी है। भालुओं में चार शावक (भालू के  बच्चे) भी हैं। 

श्रद्धालुओं के बीच पूजा में शामिल  होने पहुंच रहे इन भालुओं ने अभी तक किसी को कोई क्षति तो नहीं पहुंचाई है,  लेकिन माता के प्रति लोगों में धार्मिक आस्था को बढ़ाने का काम जरूर किया  है। 

*प्रसाद ग्रहण करने के बाद ही होती है वापसी*

शाम  छह बजे पहाड़ी से उतरने के बाद भालू मंदिर परिसर में ही रहते हैं। आरती के  समय दोनों हाथ जोड़कर खड़े होते हैं। यह बात और है कि वे सब एक जगह के  बजाए बिखरे हुए होते हैं। जब तक आरती शुरू नहीं होती तब तक मंदिर परिसर में  यहां-वहां बैठकर वे इंतजार करते हैं। आरती के बाद ये सब माता की नौ  परिक्रमा करते हैं। इसके बाद प्रसाद ग्रहण कर सभी वापस पहाड़ी की ओर चले  जाते हैं।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## pkj21

bahut achi jankari neelima ji ko dhanyawad

----------


## Neelima

*भारत का भुतहा शहर*
*
*धनुषकोडी  गांव भारत और श्रीलंका के बीच एकमात्र स्*थलीय सीमा है जो पाक जलसंधि में  बालू के टीले पर सिर्फ 50 गज की लंबाई में विश्*व के लघुतम स्*थानों में से  एक है। साधारण शब्दों में कहें, तो यह भारत के छोर पर ऐसी जगह है जहां से  श्रीलंका दिखाई पड़ता है। हालांकि इसकी ख्याति अब भुतहे शहरों में ज्यादा  है, क्योंकि इस इलाके में अंधेरा होने के बाद घूमना मना है। गांव में समूह  में दिन के दौरान जाएं और सूर्यास्*त से पहले रामेश्*वरम लौट आएं क्*योंकि  पूरा 15 किमी का रास्*ता सुनसान, डरावना और रहस्*यमय है।

बावजूद  इसके पर्यटन इस क्षेत्र में उभर रहा है। भारी संख्या में पर्यटक इस भुतहे  शहर को देखने अक्सर आते हैं। भारतीय नौसेना ने भी यहां चौकी की स्*थापना की  है।

धनुषकोडी में आप भारतीय महासागर के गहरे और  उथले पानी को बंगाल की खाड़ी के छिछले और शांत पानी से मिलते हुए देख सकते  हैं। क्योंकि समुद यहां छिछला है, तो आप बंगाल की खाड़ी में जा सकते हैं और  रंगीन मूंगों, मछलियों, समुद्री शैवाल, स्टार मछलियों और समुद्र ककड़ी आदि  को देख सकते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*चक्रवात ने बर्बाद कर दिया-* 

बीते समय की रंजीन जिंदगी यहां अभी भी खंडहरों में दिखाई पड़ती है। 1964 के चक्रवात से पहले, धनुषकोडी एक उभरता हुआ पर्यटन और तीर्थ स्*थल था। चूंकि सीलोन (अब श्रीलंका) केवल 18 मील दूर है, धनुषकोडी और सिलोन के थलइमन्*नार के बीच यात्रियों और सामान को समुद्र के पार ढ़ोने के लिए कई साप्*ताहिक फेरी सेवाएं थीं। इन तीर्थयात्रियों और यात्रियों की आवश्*यकताओं की पूर्ति के लिए वहां होटल, कपड़ों की दुकानें और धर्मशालाएं भी थी। धनुषकोडी के लिए रेल लाइन, जो तब रामेश्*वरम नहीं जाती थी और जो 1964 के चक्रवात में नष्*ट हो गई, सीधे मंडपम से धनुषकोडी जाती थी। उन दिनों धनुषकोडी में रेलवे स्*टेशन, एक लघु रेलवे अस्*पताल, एक पोस्*ट ऑफिस और कुछ सरकारी विभाग जैसे मछली पालन आदि थे। यह इस द्वीप पर जनवरी 1897 में तब तक था, जब स्*वामी विवेकानंद सितंबर 1893 में यूएसए में आयोजित धर्म संसद में भाग लने के लेकर पश्*चिम की विजय यात्रा के बाद अपने चरण कोलंबो से आकर इस भारतीय भूमि पर रखे।

----------


## Neelima

*पौराणिक मान्यता-* 

हिदूं धर्मग्रथों के अनुसार रावण के भाई और राम के सहयोगी विभीषण के अनुरोध पर राम ने अपने धनुष के एक सिरे से सेतु को तोड़ दिया और इस प्रकार इसका नाम धनुषकोडी पड़ा, धनुष यानि धनुष और कोडी यानि सिरा। यह भी कहा जाता है कि राम ने अपने प्रसिद्ध धनुष के एक छोर से सेतु के लिए इस स्थान को चिह्नित किया। सामान्*यत: दो समुद्रों के संगम पर पवित्र सेतु में स्नान कर तीर्थयात्री रामेश्*वरम के लिए अपनी यात्रा प्रारंभ करते हैं। एक रेखा में पाई जाने वाली चट्टानों और टापूओं की श्रृंखला प्राचीन सेतु के ध्*वंसावशेष के रूप में दिखाई देती हैं और जिसे राम सेतु के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। 
कहा जाता है कि काशी की तीर्थयात्रा महोदधि (बंगाल की खाड़ी) और रत्*नाकर (हिंद महासागर) के संगम पर धनुषकोडी में पवित्र स्*थान के साथ रामेश्*वरम में पूजा के साथ ही पूर्ण होगी। सेतु संस्कृत का पुल या सेतु को इंगित करने वाला शब्द है। राम द्वारा लंका पहुंचने के लिए महासागर पर बनाए गए पुल के रूप में यह अब विशेष महत्व अर्जित कर चुका है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*रहस्य: ​इंसान के आने के पहले ही यहां कोई कर जाता है माता की पूजा!*
*बेतिया.* पश्चिम  चंपारण जिला मुख्यालय से 70 किलोमीटर उत्तर में रामनगर प्रखंड के उत्तरी  छोर पर स्थित है गिरीराज हिमालय की सबसे लघु एवं निचली श्रृंखला शिवालिक।  मानव विहिन नैसर्गिक छटाओं से परिपूर्ण प्रकृति के इस बीहड़ और विहंगम  प्रांगण के बीच शिवालिक की सबसे ऊंची चोटी सोमेश्वर पर है मां कालिका का  मंदिर।

जहां विगत दो दशकों से चैत नवरात्र में आस्था  का जन सैलाब उमड़ता है। चैत नवरात्र के नौ दिन खतरनाक पहाड़ी, नदियों,  बिहड़ जंगलों और सात पहाडिय़ों को पार करती हुई एक से तीन फीट के सकरी,  संर्कीण व दुर्गम मार्ग की खड़ी और दुर्गम चढ़ाई से होकर श्रद्धालुओं का  आना-जाना होता है।

चंपारण के लोग सोमेश्वर की सबसे  ऊंची चोटी पर स्थित मां कालिका की तुलना जम्मू की वैष्णो देवी से करते हैं।  कहा जाता है कि यहां अवस्थित सोमेश्वर महादेव और कालिका के मंदिर में  प्रतिदिन किसी मानव के आने के पूर्व ही कोई पूजा अर्चना कर दिया करता है। 

*मां कालिका का इतिहास* 

कहते  है कि देवी के परम भक्त रासोगुरु पर देवी की सीधी कृपा थी। वे पत्थर की  नाव से पहाड़ की चोटियों की सैर किया करते थे। नाग की रस्सी बनाकर बाघ उनके  चिना धान की दवनी करते थे। लेकिन रासोगुरु की इस प्रभुता को हथुवा का राजा  स्वीकार नहीं करता था। अपनी प्रभुता को सिद्ध कर राजा को आश्वस्त करने के  लिए रासोगुरु ने माता का आह्वान किया। माता ने इसका विरोध किया। लेकिन भक्त  के जिद के कारण हथुआ राज के विनाश और रासोगुरु के नाश के पूर्व चेतावनी के  रूप में माता ने सोमेश्वर पहाड़ फाड़ कर कंगन सहित अपना हाथ दिखाया था।

----------


## Neelima

अवशेष के रूप में सोमेश्वर की चोटी पर रासोगुरु का खलिहान, पत्थर की नाव और पहाड़ फाड़कर निकला हुआ कंगन सहित माता का हाथ आज भी यहां मौजूद है, जो पत्थर बन चुका है। दूसरी ओर मध्य प्रदेश के राजा विक्रमादित्य के भाई राजा भतृहरि ने इस दुर्गम पहाड़ी के बीच दशकों तक अपनी साधना स्थली बनाई। उसके भी अवशेष यहां है। कहा जाता है कि यहां अवस्थित सोमेश्वर महादेव और कालिका के मंदिर में प्रतिदिन किसी मानव के आने के पूर्व ही कोई पूजा अर्चना कर दिया करता है।

----------


## Neelima

*अंग्रेजों ने बनवाया था बंगला*

सदियों तक मानव पहुंच से बाहर रहे इस क्षेत्र में ब्रिटिश शासन काल में अंग्रेजों के शिकारी प्रवृति ने इस बीहड़ पहाड़ी पर एक बंगला का निर्माण किया। यहां शिकार खेलने जाने को इच्छुक अंग्रेज रात्रि में अपना पड़ाव डालते थे। आज यहां एसएसबी की एक टुकड़ी रहती है। इन पर श्रद्धालुओं और पूरे इलाके की सुरक्षा का भार है। 1990 में सबसे पहले आस-पास के लोगों ने सोमेश्वर की पहाड़ी पर नवाह परायण यज्ञ का आयोजन किया था। इसके बाद लोगों की श्रद्धा भक्ति मां कालिका के प्रति दृढ़ होने लगी और आज प्रतिदिन हजारों की संख्या में दूर-दूर से श्रद्धालुओं का आना हो रहा है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

अद्भुद और अविश्वशनीय

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही नायाब और जानकारीयों से भरा सुत्र !

----------


## suraj01

nyi nyi jankari hi yaha bhi

----------


## Neelima

*स्त्री रूप में पूजे जाते हैं हनुमान!*
*रायपुर।* पुराणों  के अनुसार हनुमान महाबल शाली भगवान हैं, उन्होंने विवाह नहीं किया और  आजीवन श्री राम की सेवा में लगे रहे। उन्हें राम का परम भक्त कहा जाता है।  पर छत्तीसगढ़ के रतनपुर में हनुमान का एक ऐसा मंदिर है जहां नारी रुप में  हनुमान की मूर्ति विराजित है। यह मंदिर आश्चर्य के साथ-साथ लोगों की आस्था  का प्रमुख केंद्र है। हनुमान जयंती पर भास्कर डॉट कॉम की इस खास प्रस्तुति  में पढ़िए स्त्री रुपी हनुमान के बारे में। 

रतनपुर स्थित गिरिजाबंध  हनुमान मंदिर दुनिया का एकमात्र स्थान है जहां हनुमान के नारी स्वरुप की  पूजा होती है। हनुमान ने आजीवन ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन किया था, ऐसे में उनकी  स्त्री रुपी प्रतिमा का होना अपने आप में एक आश्चर्य है। यह प्रतिमा लगभग  दस हज़ार साल पुरानी है और यहां के लोगों की मान्यता है कि जो भी व्यक्ति  सच्चे मन से इस प्रतिमा को पूजता है उसकी मनोकामना ज़रूर पूरी होती है।

----------


## Neelima

आस पास के लोग बताते हैं कि प्राचीन काल में पृथ्वी देवजू नाम के राजा रतनपुर में राज करते थे, वे हनुमान के बहुत बड़े भक्त थे। एक बार राजा को कुष्ठ रोग हो गया, बहुत से वैद्य-हकीम आये, राजा को ठीक करने की कोशिश की पर किसी के इलाज का कोई असर महाराज की सेहत पर नहीं हुआ।
राजा अपने जीवन की उम्मीद छोड़ चुके थे, हताश-निराश राजा को लग रहा था कि अब बचना संभव नहीं है। तभी एक दिन हनुमान जी ने उनको स्वप्न में दर्शन दिए और मंदिर बनवाने के लिए कहा। राजा ने अपने आराध्य के आदेश का पालन करते हुए तुरंत मंदिर निर्माण का काम शुरू करवाया। जब मंदिर का निर्माण पूरा हो गया तब राजा अपने प्रभु की अगली आज्ञा की प्रतीक्षा करने लगे। इस निर्माण और प्रतीक्षा के दौरान आश्चर्य जनक रूप से राजा के स्वस्थ्य में सुधार होने लगा।

----------


## Neelima

*कुंड से निकली हनुमान की स्त्रीरुपी प्रतिमा*
मंदिर निर्माण के कुछ दिनों बाद हनुमान राजा के सपने में फिर आये और कहा कि महामाया कुंड में उनकी प्रतिमा है, उसे वहां से निकालकर मंदिर में स्थापित कर दिया जाए। जब कुंड से मूर्ति निकाली गई तो हनुमान का रूप देख सभी आश्चर्य में पड़ गए। बजरंगबली का ऐसा रूप किसी ने कभी नहीं देखा था। फिर भगवान की आज्ञा का पालन करते हुए उस प्रतिमा को मंदिर में पूरे विधि विधान के साथ स्थापित कर दिया गया।

----------


## Neelima

*क्या है खासियत इस प्रतिमा की*
हनुमान जी की यह प्रतिमा दक्षिणमुखी है। इस प्रतिमा के बायें कंधे पर श्री राम और दायें पर लक्ष्मण जी विराजमान हैं। हनुमान जी के पैरों के नीचे दो राक्षस हैं। कहा जाता है कि इस मूर्ति की स्थापना के बाद राजा ने सबसे पहले स्वयं को कुष्ठ रॊग से मुक्ति दिलाने और यहां आने वाले सभी भक्तों की मनोकामना पूरी करने की प्रार्थना की। इसके बाद राजा तुरंत रोग मुक्त हो गया और राजा की दूसरी इच्छा को पूरी करने के लिए हनुमान सालों से लोगों की मनोकामना पूरी करते आ रहे हैं।

----------


## nkcbha77

Kaha par he yeh mandir

----------


## rksupoo

ye koun se distt. me he..

----------


## rksupoo

jankari achhi he.. dhanybad..

----------


## rksupoo

ye news fake to nhi he....

----------


## rksupoo

gajab news..........

----------


## rksupoo

eye khabar aapko mili kha se.......

----------


## Neelima

*मिलिए इस भाजपा नेत्री से, इनके नाम है सबसे तेज साड़ी पहनने का वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड*
*मुंबई.* नरेन्द्र  मोदी की उर्दू वेबसाइट की लॉन्चिंग के बाद लाइमलाइट में आई भाजपा नेता  शाइना एनसी के नाम गिनीज़ वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड में सबसे तेजी से साड़ी पहनने का  रिकॉर्ड दर्ज है। इनका साड़ी पहनने का ढंग इतना मशहूर है कि बड़े-बड़े आईएस  अधिकारियों की बीवियां भी इनसे साड़ी पहनने की ट्रेनिंग लेती है। पेशे से  शाइना फैशन डिजाइनर है, उनकी डिजाइन की हुई साडियां कई अभिनेत्रियां अपने  कलेक्शन में रखना पसंद करती है। हाल ही में शाइना को महाराष्ट्र भाजपा का  कोषाध्यक्ष बनाया गया है। इस पद पर उनकी नियुक्ति भाजपा के महाराष्ट्र  प्रदेश अध्यक्ष देवेन्द्र फड़नवीस ने की है।

----------


## Neelima

*50 से अधिक प्रकार से पहन सकती हैं साड़ी* 

सबसे तेज साड़ी पहनने के अलावा शाइना के नाम 50 से अधिक प्रकार से साड़ी पहनने का भी रिकॉर्ड दर्ज है। फैशन शो में इस प्रतिभा का वह कई बार प्रदर्शन भी कर चुकी है। वहीं कई टी.वी सीरियलों में भी उनकी डिजाइन की गई साड़ियों को पहना जाता है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*अनोखा विवाह : गाय-बैल की शादी*
*इंदौर।* इंदौर  के पास स्थित सांवेर के हनुमान कुटी आश्रम का माहौल बैंड की धुन और  महिलाओं द्वारा गाए जा रहे मंगल गीतों से गुंजायमान था। सांवेर-अजनोद रोड़  पर स्थित नागा साधु अमृत गिरी बापू के आश्रम में विवाह समारोह का आयोजन  किया गया था।
संन्यासी  का आश्रम और विवाह समारोह मामला चौंकाने वाला था, लेकिन सौ फीसदी सच भी।  बारात के लिए बैंड तैयार था और साथ ही लगभग डेढ़ हजार बाराती भी। मौका था  आश्रम के बैल प्रकाश जिसे प्यार से राज भी बुलाते हैं के विवाह का। इस बैल  का विवाह हो रहा था देपालपुर के बनेडिया ग्राम स्थित लालगिरी माइराम के  आश्रम की गाय गौरी से।

गाय  और नंदी का विवाह सुनने में अजीब लगता है, लेकिन इसके पीछे कई धार्मिक व  सामाजिक सरोकार से जुड़े कारण हैं। नंदी को लेकर जब डेढ़ हजार लोगों की  बरात बनेडिया के आश्रम में पहुंची तो पूरा गांव बारातियों के स्वागत के लिए  उमड़ पड़ा। लगभग दस हजार लोग इस आयोजन के गवाह बने।विवाह समारोह के आयोजन  पर लगभग दस लाख रुपए खर्च हुए, जिसे दोनों गांवों के 25 समृद्ध किसानों ने  वहन किया।

----------


## Neelima

*विवाह से पहले और बाद में हुई यह रस्मे*
विवाह से पूर्व भारतीय रिती रिवाजों के अनुसार हल्दी, मेहंदी, महिला संगीत, गणेश पूजन, खल मिट्टी, मामेरा, देव पूजन जैसी समस्त विधियां हुईं। विवाह के बाद गाय गौरी की विदाई की रस्म हुई। हनुमान कुटी स्थित ससुराल पहुंचने पर वर-वधु की गंगा कलश यात्रा भी निकाली गई और भंडारे जिसे हम रिसेप्शन कहते हैं भी आयोजित किया गया। फिलहाल गौरी पग फेरे के लिए अपने मायके बनेडिया गई हुई है, जहां से लगभग एक सप्ताह बाद वापस ससुराल लौटेगी।

----------


## Neelima

*इसलिए हुआ विवाह*
भारतीय धार्मिक मान्यताओं के अनुसार बैल या नंदी को भगवान भोलेनाथ को समर्पित करने के लिए उसे सांड (नंदी) बनाकर छोडऩे की प्रथा है। यूं तो कई बार बिना किसी विधि-विधान के बैल को केवल त्रिशूल के निशान से दागकर ही छोड़ दिया जाता है, लेकिन उसकी वास्तविक विधि कुछ अलग है। हनुमान कुटी के महंत अमृत गिरी बापू के अनुसार बैल को सांड के रुप में छोडऩे से पूर्व उसका विवाह किसी गाय से कराना अनिवार्य है, यह ठीक उसी तरह है, जैसे ब्राह्मणों में दो उपनयन संस्कारों का महत्व है। पहला 11 वर्ष तक की आयु में, जिसके बाद बालक ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करता है और दूसरा युवावस्था में जब वह विवाह योग्य हो जात है। दूसरे उपनयन संस्कार के बाद युवा ब्राहम्ण विवाह के लिए स्वतंत्र हो जाता है। इसके पीछे धार्मिक व पौराणिक मान्यता यह है कि कुंवारे ब्राहम्ण की किसी भी कारण से मृत्यु हो जाने पर वह ब्रह्म राक्षस बन जाता है। वहीं दूसरी बार उपनयन संस्कार हो जाने पर उसे इस दोष से मुक्ति मिल जाती है। कुछ इसी प्रकार विवाह के बिना बैल को सांड बनाकर छोडऩा धर्म के विरुद्ध है। इसलिए प्रकाश का गौरी से विवाह करवाया गया।

----------


## Neelima

*नंदी संस्कार भी हुआ*
विवाह के बाद बैल प्रकाश का नंदी संस्कार हुआ। इसमें उसे त्रिशूल के निशान से दागा गया। फिलहाल वह हनुमान कुटी स्थित आश्रम में ही है और घाव भरने के बाद उसे स्वच्छंद विचरण के लिए छोड़ दिया जाएगा।

----------


## Neelima

*विवाह का खर्च दस लाख रुपए*
विवाह समारोह के आयोजन पर करीब दस लाख रुपए खर्च हुए। जिसे दोनों गांवों के समृद्ध किसानों ने वहन किया। समारोह के आयोजकों की संख्या 25 के करीब थी। इनमें से एक किसान गोपाल पटवारी ने बताया कि इस वर्ष क्षेत्र में भारी बारिश के चलते फसलें लगभग चौपट हो गईं। उम्मीद है कि नंदी संस्कार के साथ ही इस विवाह से भविष्य में प्राकृतिक आपदाओं से राहत मिलेगी।

----------


## Neelima

*कुछ ऐसा था वर-वधू का परिधान*
समारोह के दौरान वर और वधू को शानदार तरीके से सजाया गया था। गाय गौरी को लाल रंग की साड़ी पहनाई गई थी। साथ ही गले में हार, गहने व अन्य वस्तुओं से सजाया गया था। नंदी प्रकाश भी खूब जच रहा था। उसे सजा-धजा कर बग्गी में लाया गया। वर ने रंग बिरंगी शेरवानी और नारंगी व पीले रंग का साफा पहना हुआ था।

----------


## Neelima

*यह कहा आश्रम के महंत ने*
हनुमान कुटी के महंत से जब इस बारे में बात की गई तो उन्होंने बताया कि इस विधि की धार्मिक महत्ता है। जिस प्रकार गाय दान करते हैं, उसी तरह सांड बनाकर छोड़ते हैं। उसका नंदी संस्कार करते हैं, गाय से शादी करने के बाद ही उसको सांड बनाया जाता है। इसके पीछे कारण प्रकृति संतुलन,कष्टों का निवारण, मनोकामना पूर्ण होना है। गाय पृथ्वी और नंदी धर्म का प्रतीक है, नंदी संस्कार के बाद बैल को निशान लगाकर छोड़ देते हैं, घाव ठीक होने के बाद उसे भी छोड़ देंगे। फिर वो स्वच्छंद विचरण करेगा। गाय आश्रम में रहेगी, अभी मायके गई है पग फेरे को, एक सप्ताह बाद वापस ले आएंंगे।

----------


## Neelima

*मिलिए इस अनोखे दारूबाज से*
*इंटरनेशनल डेस्क.* मिट्ठू  और राम-राम बोलने वाले तोते तो आपने कई देखे व सुने होंगे, लेकिन क्या कभी  आपने बीयर पीने वाला तोता देखा है। जी हां, बीयर पीने वाला तोता। वो भी  कोई ऐसा-वैसा नहीं। पीले कलर का हूडी पहनने वाला ये तोता बीयर के साथ  बाकायदा चखने में करी लेता है। इसका नाम जैक स्पैरो है। जब ये पीकर टुन्न  हो जाता है, तो गाना भी गाता है। इसके मालिक की मानें, तो बगैर बीयर इसका  एक दिन भी नहीं गुजारा नहीं होता।

*गाने के साथ बीयर पीना है पसंद*

स्कॉटलैंड  के पूर्वी किलब्राइड निवासी नूरी मैकिनॉन जैक के मालिक हैं। नूरी बताते  हैं, "स्टेटस क्वो जैक का पसंदीदा बैंड है। इनके गानों पर वह थिरकने लगता  है।" नूरी के मुताबिक, "बीयर पीते समय जैक इसी के गाने सुनना पसंद करता  है।"

*किस्सी करने में भी आगे*

जैक  नूरी का सबसे अच्छा दोस्त है। दोनों साथ बैठकर बीयर पीते हैं। जैक को नूरी  से इस कदर लगाव है कि कभी-कभी वह उनकी किस्सी भी कर लेता है। 

*रेड वाइन भी पसंद*

नूरी  बताते हैं कि उनके 6 साल के इस तोते को बीयर के अलावा रेड वाइन भी बेहद  पसंद है। आप मानें या ना मानें, नूरी कहते हैं कि एक रात जैक ने इतनी  ज्यादा वाइन पी ली थी कि वह अपने पर्च से लुढ़क गया था। इतना ही नहीं, वह  नशे में भी स्टेटस क्वो बैंड का गाना भी गुनगुना रहा था।

*डेढ़ हजार पाउंड का तोता!*

नूरी  को ये तोता 6 साल पहले मिला था। वे बताते हैं कि उन्होंने अपने दोस्त को  डेढ़ हजार पाउंड यानी भारतीय मुद्रा में एक लाख 51 हजार रुपए से भी ज्यादा  देकर जैक को खरीदा था। नूरी ने हॉलीवुड फिल्म 'पायरेट्स ऑफ द कैरीबियन'  देखने के बाद तोते का नाम जैक स्पैरो रखा था।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

*फिशिंग विद चाइनीज स्टाइल*
जापानी  व्यंजनों में कच्ची मछली पूरी दुनिया में मशहूर है। लेकिन चीन में जापानी  चीजों को पसंद नहीं किया जाता। बावजूद इसके यह चीनी व्यक्ति अपने देश और  पड़ोसी देश के बीच की दुश्मनी को मजाक की चरम सीमा पर ले गया। 

चीन  के गुईझाऊ प्रांत के तेजियांग काउंटी में मछली पकड़ने की अजीबो-गरीब  प्रतियोगिता हुई। इस प्रतियोगिता में मछली पकड़ने का काम हाथों से नहीं  मुंह से करना होता है। मुंह में आने के बाद भी मछली फिसल जाती है, इसमें  व्यक्ति को थका देने वाला परिश्रम करना होता है। यह प्रतियोगिता इस इलाके  में होने वाले सिस्टर्स फेस्टिवल सेलेब्रेशन का एक हिस्सा है। इसे मियाओ  जातीय समूह के लोग चीन का वेलेंटाइन डे कहते हैं।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## bro.ken heart

*एक औरत का खून बचाएगा एड्स रोगियों की जान*एचआईवी/एड्स के लिए आज भी कोई वैक्सीन नहीं है. एक बार इसके संक्रमण के बाद थोड़े दिनों के लिए जिंदगी बढ़ाई जा सकती है लेकिन दुनिया का कोई डॉक्टरी इलाज एचआईवी संक्रमण से छुटकारा नहीं दिला सकता. हालांकि अब एक अफ्रीकन महिला दुनिया भर के एचआईवी पीड़ितों के लिए अपने खून से वैक्सीन बनाने की पहल कर रही है.
साउथ अफ्रीका में नेशनल इंस्टिट्यूट ऑफ कम्यूनिकेबल डिजीजेज के साइंटिस्ट ने एक एचआईवी संक्रमित महिला के खून में एचआईवी/एड्स को ठीक कर सकने वाले एंडीबॉडीज का पता लगाया है. वैज्ञानिक हैरान हैं कि इस एचआईवी पॉजिटिव महिला के खून में एचआईवी वायरस को खत्म करनेवाला ‘ब्रोडली न्यूट्रिलाइज्ड एंटिबॉडीज’ है जिसे कैप्रिसा 256 नाम दिया गया है. डॉक्टरों के अनुसार सभी एचआईवी संक्रमित रोगियों के खून में एंटीबॉडीज डेवलप होते हैं लेकिन सभी एंटीबॉडीज इस संक्रमण को रोकने में काम नहीं करते.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*एचआईवी वायरस पर एंटीबॉडीज काम क्यों नहीं करता*दरअसल एचआईवी वाइरस के चारों ओर शुगर की एक लेयर होती है जो किसी भी एंटीबॉडीज को वाइरस तक पहुंच सकने में रोकती है और इस तरह एचआईवी वाइरस को खत्म करना नामुमकिन हो जाता है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*यह अफ्रीकन संक्रमित महिला किस तरह खास है

*रिसर्च के दौरान नेशनल इंस्टिट्यूट ऑफ कम्यूनिकेबल डिजीजेज के वैज्ञानिकों ने इस महिला के खून में संक्रमण होने के बाद 6 से 225 सप्ताह में पनपे एंडीबॉडीज को एचआईवी वाइरस को खत्म करने में सक्षम पाया. हालांकि सभी एचआईवी संक्रमित रोगियों के शरीर में उनका इम्यून सिस्टम एचआईवी वायरस से लड़ने के लिए एंटीबॉडीज बनाता है लेकिन वे सभी एंटीबॉडीज इन वायरस को खत्म करने में सक्षम नहीं होते. 5 एचआईवी संक्रमित रोगियों में केवल 1 के शरीर में ही ऐसे एंडीबॉडीज बनते हैं जो इस वायरस को मारने में सक्षम होते हैं. इन्हें ही डॉक्टरी भाषा में ‘ब्रॉडली न्यूट्रलाइजिंग एंटीबॉडीज’ कहते हैं.
इस अफ्रीकी महिला के शरीर में बनने वाले एंटीबॉडीज इस एक में भी अलग इस तरह है क्योंकि यह अलग-अलग प्रकार के एचआईवी वायरस को भी मार सकने में सक्षम है. इस एंटीबॉडीज में कुछ ऐसी शाखाएं हैं जो एचआईवी वायरस के शुगर कोट के अंदर जाने में सक्षम हैं और इस तरह वायरस को खत्म करना संभव हो जाता है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*दुख की बात


*एचआईवी के संक्रमण को खत्म करने के लिए अब तक केवल एक बार थाइलैंड में सक्सेसफुल क्लिनिकल वैक्सीन ट्रायल 2009 में किया जा सका है जो मात्र 30 प्रतिशत मामलों में एचआईवी के संक्रमण से सुरक्षित रख सकने में सक्षम साबित हुआ था. हालांकि इस अफ्रीकी महिला के एंटीबॉडीज से एड्स से बचने का वैक्सीन बन सकता है पर वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार पहले इसका प्रयोग बंदरों पर किया जाएगा और सफल होने के बाद ही इंसानों पर आजमाया जाएगा.
इन सबमें दुख की कोई बात नहीं लेकिन दुख की बात इस महिला के लिए है। इस महिला का खून एक्सपेरिमेंट के लिए सैंपल के रूप में रख लिया गया है और वह जरूरत पड़ने पर और भी खून देने को तैयार है. लेकिन अगर यह एक्सपेरिमेंट सफल भी रहता है तो भी इस महिला के लिए वह वैक्सीन काम नहीं करेगा. ऐसा इसलिए क्योंकि शरीर में एंडीबॉडीज बनने में काफी समय लगता है जबकि एचआईवी वायरस अपनी गति से बढ़ते रहते हैं. ऐसे में जब तक एंडीबॉडीज बनते हैं वह पुराने वायरस को काबू करने के लिए होते हैं जबकि यह नया वायरस उससे ज्यादा ताकतवर होता है. इसलिए इस महिला के लिए दुख की बात है कि इसके एंडीबॉडीज दूसरों के लिए वैक्सीन बना सकते हैं लेकिन इसके अपने एचआईवी संक्रमण के लिए इसका कोई फायदा नहीं.
खैर जो भी हो, अफ्रीका, जहां कुल आबादी का 10 प्रतिशत हिस्सा (10 मिलियन लोग) एचआईवी/एड्स से संक्रमित हैं, इस नई खोज से उनके लिए आशा की नई किरण जागी है. साथ ही अगर यह वैक्सीन बन गया तो पूरी दुनिया के लोगों के लिए एक वरदान होगा और मेडिकल साइंस की दुनिया में अफ्रीका इस खोज के लिए हमेशा याद किया जाएगा. उससे भी पहले यह महिला अपना खून देकर दुनिया को एड्स से बचाने के लिए याद की जाएगी.

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया जानकारी है .

----------


## bro.ken heart

*इसे नर्क का दरवाजा कहा जाता है, जानिए धरती पर नर्क का दरवाजा खुलने की एक खौफनाक हकीकत*


तुर्कमेनिस्तान के देरवेजे विलेज में 230 फीट गहरी खाई को यहां के लोगों ने ‘जहन्नुम का रास्ता (डोर टू हेल)’ नाम दिया है. 40 सालों (1971) से ही लगातार जलती इस खाई में ऊपर उठ रही आग की लपटें और उबलते हुए कीचड़ साफ देखे जा सकते हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=Mangal]Burning Crater: 1971 से जल रही इस 230 फीट गहरी खाई को स्थानीय लोगों ने ‘जहन्नुम का रास्ता (The Door to Hell)’ नाम दिया है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

खुदाई में मिथेन गैस निकलने से तुर्कमेनिस्तान के आसपास के कई गांवों की आबादी के लिए यह खतरा बन गया जिसे जलाकर खत्म करने का फैसला किया गया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

दरअसल 1971 में इस इलाके में बड़ी मात्रा में प्राकृतिक गैस और ऑयल होने की संभावना जानकर यहां खुदाई के लिए कैंप लगाए गए लेकिन खुदाई हो पाती उससे पहले ही ड्रिलिंग करते हुए अचानक एक बड़े क्षेत्र की मिट्टी अपने आप ढहकर खाई बन गई. उससे इतनी ज्यादा मात्रा में मिथेन गैस निकल रही थी कि तुर्कमेनिस्तान के आसपास के कई गांवों की आबादी के लिए यह खतरा बन गया. इस खतरे से लोगों की जान बचाने के लिए वैज्ञानिकों को सबसे अच्छा तरीका इसे जलाकर खत्म देना लगा और ऐसा किया भी गया. उनका अंदाजा था कि कुछ दिनों में गैस जलकर खत्म हो जाएगी लेकिन उनके अनुमान से कहीं बहुत ज्यादा वह गैस आज भी जल रही है. इसी से अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है कि अगर तब ऐसा नहीं किया गया होता तो कितनी भयंकर तबाही मची होती.

----------


## bro.ken heart

प्राकृतिक गैस और ऑयल होने की संभावना जानकर देरवेजे विलेज में खुदाई के लिए कैंप लगाए गए लेकिन खुदाई हो पाती उससे पहले ही ड्रिलिंग करते हुए अचानक एक बड़े क्षेत्र की मिट्टी अपने आप ढहकर खाई बन गई

----------


## bro.ken heart

वैज्ञानिकों के अनुमान के मुताबिक मिथेन गैस कुछ ही दिनों में जलकर खत्म हो जाना चाहिए था लेकिन अनुमान से कहीं ज्यादा वह गैस आज 40 सालों बाद भी जल रही है.



काराकुम मरुस्थल जहां देरवेजे स्थित है दुनिया में रिजर्व प्राकृतिक गैस का सबसे बड़ा स्रोत है. दरवीजी गांव की इस खाई (डोर टू हेल) को देखने के लिए हर साल कम से कम 100 पर्यटक आते हैं. दिन में सूरज की रोशनी में यह उतना भयानक नहीं लगता लेकिन शाम ढ़लते ही भयानक आग की लपटों में इसके अंदर उबलता हुआ मेटल हर किसी को रोमांचित करता है.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*मुंबई में किशोर के मुंह से निकाले 232 दांत*




इसे प्रकृति का अजूबा कहें या हकीकत, पर मुंबई के जेजे अस्पताल के डॉक्टरों ने 17 वर्षीय असिक गवई के मुंह से 232 दांत निकाले हैं।
असिक को बीते दिनों यहां भर्ती कराया गया था। उसके जबड़े में दर्द था। अस्पताल में असिक का ऑपरेशन किया गया। ऑपरेशन 7 घंटे तक चला और इस ऑपरेशन के बाद जो हकीकत सामने आई वो चौकानें वाली थी। उसके मुंह से छोटे-छोटे 232 दांत निकले, जिनकी वजह से उसे काफी दर्द सहना पड़ा।
दंत चिकित्सक विभाग की प्रमुख डॉ. सुनंदा धीवारे का कहना है कि उन्होंने इस तरह का केस पहले कभी नहीं देखा। हमने असिक का इलाज अलग तकनीक से किया है, जिसे डॉक्टरी भाषा में कॉम्पलेक्स कॉम्फोजिट डोन्टोमा कहते हैं।
उनके मुताबिक, मरीज के दाड़ में काफी दर्द हो रहा था, जिसे हमने निकालते वक्त यह ध्यान दिया कि उसके वास्तवित दांतो पर कोई असर नहीं पड़े। इस सर्जरी में करीब 1 लाख रुपए खर्चा आया है।
दरअसल असिक के मुंह में एक तरह का ट्युमर था, जिससे उसको खाना खाने और बोलने में काफी दिक्कत हो रही थी। अमूमन औसत इंसान के शरीर से यह मामला सात गुना ज्यादा है।

----------


## bro.ken heart

500 से ज्यादा लोगों में कैंसर का पता लगा चुकी है डेजी  



कुत्ते हमेशा से इंसान के सबसे वफादार दोस्त रहे हैं। ऐसे में अगर ये कहा जाए कि आपके ये दोस्त कैंसर जैसी खतरनाक बीमारी से भी आपको बचा सकते हैं, तो शायद ही आपको यकीन हो। ये हकीकत है कि लंदन में डेजी नाम की एक कुतिया पांच सौ से ज्यादा लोगों में कैंसर का पता लगा चुकी है।
ब्रिटेन में जानवरों के व्यवहार पर काम करने वाली डॉ. क्लेयर गेस्ट की जिंदगी में जब ऐसा मामला सामने आया था, तब वह भी आश्चर्यचकित रह गई थीं। 2009 में क्लेयर की पालतू कुतिया डेजी ने उनके पास आकर अचानक से अजीब व्यवहार करना शुरू कर दिया। जब क्लेयर ने जांच कराई तो उन्हें पता चला कि उनमें बहुत शुरुआती दौर का कैंसर है। उस समय क्लेयर ने इस बारे में शोध प्रकाशित किया था। हालांकि ज्यादातर विशेषज्ञों ने उनकी इस रिपोर्ट को खारिज कर दिया था।
डेजी की मदद से क्लेयर ने पांच सौ से ज्यादा लोगों में कैंसर का पता लगाया है। डेजी ने 93 फीसदी तक सटीक पहचान की। 2010 में जापान के शोधकर्ताओं ने भी माना कि कुत्ते सांस की गंध से कैंसर की पहचान कर लेते हैं।

क्लेयर इस समय एक चैरिटी संस्थान में कुत्तों को प्रशिक्षित करती हैं। यहां 12 कुत्तों को प्रशिक्षित किया गया है। इन कुत्तों के जरिए यूरिन सैंपल और ब्रीथ सैंपल से कैंसर का पता लगाया जाता है। वैज्ञानिक अब एक ऐसे कृत्रिम नाक को बनाने के प्रयास में हैं जो कि कुत्तों की तरह सूंघकर कैंसर का पता लगा सके।
*शोधकर्ताओं ने भी माना*

आज शोधकर्ता इस बात को स्वीकार कर रहे हैं कि कुत्ते अपने सूंघने की खास क्षमता के दम पर कैंसर के रोगी के शरीर से आने वाली खास तरह की गंध को पहचान लेते हैं। 2012 में ब्रिटेन के एक जर्नल में भी इस बात पर मुहर लगाई गई।

----------


## Aeolian

अच्छी जानकारी . बढ़िया है .

----------


## bro.ken heart

डेंगू पर काबू पाने के लिए जीएम मच्छर






ब्रिटेन की एक कंपनी कुछ जेनिटिकली मोडिफाइड (जीएम) मच्छरों का परीक्षण करना चाहती है. कंपनी का दावा है कि ये जीएम मच्छर डेंगू बीमारी से लड़ने में मददगार होंगे. बताया जाता है कि इसके लिए भारतीय अधिकारियों से अनुमति मांगी गई है.
जानकारी के मुताबिक, कंपनी ने इस संवर्धित नर मच्छर को 513A नाम दिया है. यह नर मच्छर सुनिश्चित करेगा कि उसके संतान वयस्क (2-5 दिन) होने से पहले ही खत्म हो जाए. कंपनी का कहना है कि इस तरह से डेंगू फैलाने वाले मच्छरों की बढ़ती संख्या पर काबू पाया जा सकेगा.


जीएम मच्छर का हाल ही ब्राजील में परीक्षण किया गया, जहां विश्व कप फुटबाल प्रतियोगिता के दौरान डेंगू बड़ी चिंता थी. इसके अलावा कैमेन आइलैंड में भी इसका परीक्षण किया गया है.


खबर है कि ऑक्सफोर्ड यूनिवर्सिटी की यूनिट ऑक्सीटेक ने इस बारे में भारतीय अधिकारियों से संपर्क किया है. ऑक्सीटेक कीड़ों पर काबू पाने वाली टेक्नोलॉजी के विकास पर काम करती है. कंपनी के एक प्रवक्ता ने बताया कि यह टेक्नोलॉजी भारत में जनस्वास्थ्य अधिकारियों को उपलब्ध कराई जा सकती है ताकि उन्हें डेंगू फैलाने वाले मच्छर पर काबू पाने में मदद मिले.


गौरतलब है कि ऑक्सीटेक भारत में एक निजी स्वामित्व वाली कंपनी जीबीआईटी के साथ काम कर रही है. भारत में हर साल डेंगू के हजारों मामले सामने आते हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

गूगल के खिलाफ CBI ने दर्ज किया FIR, संवेदनशील इलाकों की मैपिंग का मामला




हर रोज हमें तमाम जानकारी मुहैया कराने वाला गूगल सीबीआई के शिकंजे में फंसता नजर आ रहा है. सीबीआई ने गूगल पर भारत की सुरक्षा नियमों की अनदेखी करने का आरोप लगाया है. गूगल ने इंडिया के ऐसे इलाकों की मैपिंग की थी जो सुरक्षा के लिहाज से अति संवेदनशील हैं.


मैपॉथॉन 2013 को लेकर दर्ज किया मुकदमा


सीबीआई ने गूगल के खिलाफ खासकर मैपाथॉन 2013 को लेकर मुकदमा दर्ज किया. इस मैप कॉम्पिटिशन का आयोजन इस अमेरिकी कंपनी ने किया था. भारत के सर्वेयर जनरल ने गूगल मैपिंग को लेकर सीबीआई से शिकायत की थी. शिकायत में उन्होंने कहा था कि भारत सरकार जिन इलाकों को अपने नक्*शे में नहीं दिखाती उसे भी गूगल ने अपने मैपिंग के जरिए दिखाया है. जो कि कानून का उल्लंघन है.

बिना परमिशन के मैप दिखाए गूगल ने


गूगल ने फरवरी और मार्च में मैपॉथॉन का आयोजन लेने से पहले इंडिया से कोई परमिशन नहीं ली. जबकि नियमों के मुताबिक इसे मैपिंग एजेंसी सर्वे ऑफ इंडिया से इसकी मंजूरी लेनी चाहिए.  इस कॉन्टेस्ट में लोगों से से अपने पड़ोस खासकर हॉस्पिटल और रेस्टॉरेंट्स से संबंधित ब्योरों की मैपिंग के लिए कहा गया था. साइंस एंड टेक्नॉलॉजी डिपार्टमेंट के तहत आने वाले ऑर्गनाइजेशन सर्वे आफ इंडिया ने मैपाथॉन से चिंतित होकर गूगल से अपना ब्योरा साझा करने को कहा. इससे पता चला कि इनमें कई ऐसी जगहें दिखाई गईं जो सुरक्षा के लिहाज से अति संवेदनशील हैं.

----------


## bro.ken heart

900 साल पुराने पंढरपुर मंदिर को मिली पहली महिला पुजारी





रीब 900 साल पुराने पंढरपुर के विट्ठल-रुक्मिणी मंदिर में पहली बार महिला और गैरब्राह्मण पुजारियों की नियुक्ति हुई है। मंदिर प्रबंधन समिति ने इसी हफ्ते नियुक्तियों को हरी झंडी दिखाई है। इससे सैकडों सालों से चली आ रही बड़वे उत्पात पुजारियों की पूजा परंपरा बंद हो गई है। नए नियम के तहत मंदिर में पांच गैरब्राह्मण पुजारी और एक महिला पुजारी नियुक्त हुए हैं।
महिला पुजारी के रूप में पंढरपुर की रहने वाली उर्मिला भाते का चयन हुआ है। उर्मिला का जन्म पंढरपुर में ही हुआ है। उर्मिला के भाई मंदिर के पुजारी रह चुके हैं। वह बचपन से चाहती थीं कि उन्हें भी भाई की तरह ही पूजा करवाने का मौका मिले। नए नियम ने उनकी यह इच्छा पूरी की है।

----------


## bro.ken heart

नियुक्ति के लिए हुआ इंटरव्यू और टेस्ट

पुजारी बनने के लिए योग्यता

नए नियम के मुताबिक हिन्दू समाज से जुड़ा हुआ कोई भी व्यक्ति मंदिर का पुजारी बन सकता है। उसे मंदिर में पूजा करवाने, मंत्रो, आरती, देवताओं को स्नान करवाने की विधि आनी चाहिए।
सुप्रीम कोर्ट के फैसले के बाद लिया गया यह निर्णय
इस क्रांतिकारी निर्णय का आगाज महाराष्ट्र में पहली बार हुआ है। पारंपरिक तौर पर इस मंदिर में ब्राह्मण परिवार ही पुजारी बनते रहे हैं। सुप्रीम कोर्ट ने इसी साल इस मंदिर पर विरासती अधिकारों का दावा खारिज किया था। इसके बाद राज्य सरकार ने मंदिर के मामलों को देखने के लिए प्रबंधन समिति बनाई है।
पुजारियों का इंटरव्यू और टेस्ट हुआ
पूर्व मंत्री अन्ना दांगे की अध्यक्षता वाली मंदिर समिति ने मई में पुजारी के 10 पदों पर गैरब्राह्मण और महिला उम्मीदवारों से आवेदन मंगाए थे। इसके लिए 199 आवेदन आए। इनमें 23 महिलाएं थीं। सभी महिला, पुरुष उम्मीदवारों का बाकायदा एक टेस्ट और इंटरव्यू लिया गया। दोनों एग्जाम में सफल होने वाले पुजारियों को मंदिर में पुजारी बनाया गया है।

----------


## bro.ken heart

दान लेने की मनाही


मंदिर में इस बार से एक नई व्यवस्था लागू की जा रही है। जिसके तहत मंदिर का कोई भी पुजारी किसी तरह का कोई दान नहीं ले सकता। उसे मंदिर ट्रस्ट हर महीने 10 से 15 हजार रुपए की तनख्वाह देगा। सभी पुजारियों की शिफ्ट बनाई गई है। वह मंदिर में अपनी 8 घंटे की शिफ्ट के आधार पर पूजा करेंगे।
महाराष्ट्र का सबसे बड़ा तीर्थस्थान पंढरपुर को दक्षिण काशी के नाम से जाना जाता है। यह करोड़ों हिंदुओं का श्रद्धा स्थान हैं, यहां पर भगवान विट्ठल की पूजा अब तक बड़वे करते आ रहे थे।

आजादी से पहले दलितों का प्रवेश वर्जित था

आजादी से पहले इस मंदिर में दलितों के लिए पूजा वर्जित थी। 1947 में साने गुरुजी ने मंदिर में दलितों को प्रवेश दिलाने के लिए बेमियादी अनशन किया था। इस आंदोलन के बाद दलितों को मंदिर में प्रवेश मिला।

----------


## bro.ken heart

सेक्स टॉयज टेस्ट करके 16 लाख कमाती है ये महिला









क्या आपने कभी ऑफिस में किसी महिला की टेबल पर सेक्स टॉयज की भरमार देखी है. अगर आपको कहा जाए कि एक ऐसी महिला हैं, जिनकी ऑफिस टेबल पर खूब सारे सेक्स टॉयज देखे जा सकते हैं. यही नहीं वो ऑफिस में ही इन सेक्स टॉयज का इस्तेमाल करती हैं और हर हफ्ते में करीब 15 बार उनका ऑर्गेज्म भी होता है. तो कहीं आप चौंक न जाएं.
इस महिला का नामक कारा ह्वेलबेक है और ये एक प्रोफेशनल सेक्स टॉय टेस्टर हैं. उनका काम हर सेक्स टॉय को टेस्ट करना है, इनके टेस्ट में पास होने के बाद ही कोई भी सेक्स टॉय बाजार में बिकने के लिए पहुंचता है. डेली मिरर की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार कारा को इसके लिए हर साल 27 हजार डॉलर यानी करीब 16 लाख 20 हजार रुपये मिलते हैं. वो हर हफ्ते ऑफिस में इन सेक्स टॉयज को पास करने में 7 घंटे का वक्त बिताती हैं.


कारा 2 बच्चों की मां हैं और वो यूके में सेक्स टॉयज के संबंध में एक ब्लॉग भी चलाती हैं. उनका काम इन सेक्स टॉयज की कुशलता को जांचना है. सेक्स टॉयज बनाने वाली विभिन्न कंपनियां उन्हें ये सेक्स टॉयज भेजती हैं. कारा के ऑफिस में हर समय करीब 2000 सेक्स टॉयज उपलब्ध रहते हैं. उनका कहना है कि उन्हें अपना काम बहुत पसंद है और वो फिर कभी 9 से 5 वाली शिफ्ट में काम नहीं करना चाहती.


कारा के ब्लॉग पर सेक्स टॉयज के बारे में उनके विचारों को पढ़ने के बाद कई कंपनियों ने उनसे बात की और वो इस तरह से मशहूर हो गईं. कारा का कहना है कि वो जानती हैं कि कौन सा सेक्स टॉय इस्तेमाल में सर्वोत्तम है और कौन सा सबसे सस्ता पड़ेगा.

----------


## bro.ken heart

सातवीं क्लास में फेल करने पर सुप्रीम कोर्ट गया स्टूडेंट 

''जज अंकल, हर बच्चे को शिक्षा का अधिकार प्राप्त है. इसके तहत किसी भी बच्चे को आठवीं कक्षा तक फेल नहीं किया जा सकता.'' इसके बावजूद मुझे मेरे स्कूल ने सातवीं में फेल कर दिया है .'' यह मजमून है सातवीं में फेल किए गए एक बच्चे द्वारा सुप्रीम कोर्ट में दायर की गई विशेष अनुमति याचिका का. इस छात्र ने खुद को पास घोषित किए जाने और उसे सातवीं से आठवीं में प्रमोट करने की मांग को लेकर यह पेटीशन दायर की है.




*केंद्र के कानून को दी चुनौती*

सुप्रीम कोर्ट में पेटीशन दायर करने वाले इस बच्चे का कहना है कि वह सातवीं का छात्र है और उसकी उम्र 13 वर्ष है. उसने 2014 में उसने फाइनल परीक्षा दी थी पर स्कूल प्रबंधन ने उसे फेल कर दिया. उसे आठवीं में भेजे जाने के बजाय सातवीं कक्षा में ही एक साल और पढ़ाने का निर्णय लिया. छात्र ने अपने पिता के माध्यम से स्कूल प्रबंधन से निवेदन भी किया, मगर कोई सुनवाई नहीं हुई. इस मामले में उपराज्यपाल से भी शिकायत की गई, मगर कार्रवाई नहीं हुई. इस बच्चे का नाम हिमांशु पांडेय है और यह मुखर्जी नगर, दिल्ली का रहने वाला है. बच्चे ने एडवोकेट अशोक अग्रवाल और अनुज अग्रवाल के जरिए लाजपत नगर स्थित द फ्रैंक एंथोनी पब्लिक स्कूल, ऑल इंडिया एंग्लो-इंडियन एजुकेशन इंस्टीट्यूट के चेयरमैन, शिक्षा निदेशालय दिल्ली सरकार, उपराज्यपाल और केंद्र सरकार के खिलाफ सुप्रीम कोर्ट में याचिका दायर की है. 


*छीना गया राइट टू एजुकेशन*

बच्चे का मानना है कि यह उसके राइट टू एजूकेशन का उल्लंघन और उसके करियर के साथ खिलवाड़ है. हिमांशु ने खुद को पास घोषित किए जाने और उसे सातवीं से आठवीं में प्रमोट करने की मांग को लेकर यह याचिका दायर की है. साथ ही उसने केंद्र द्वारा तय उस कानून को भी चुनौती दी है, जिसमें यह कहा गया है कि आठवीं तक किसी बच्चे को फेल नहीं किया जाएगा. मगर उसी कानून ने इस कार्रवाई को लेकर अल्पसंख्यक स्कूलों को इस दायरे से बाहर कर दिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

भारतीय वैज्ञानिक ने हाथी के मूत्र से बनाई बिजली




भारत के एक युवा वैज्ञानिक डॉक्टर एमजी गिरीशन जिन्होंने कायामकुलम, केरल में बिजली बनाने का नया फार्मूला ईजाद किया है। उन्होंने बताया कि हाथी के मूत्र से एक परिवार के लिए चार-पांच दिनों तक जितनी बिजली उपभोग की जाती है, उतनी बिजली बनाई जा सकती है।
गिरीशन के मुताबिक हाथी का मूत्र इलेक्ट्रोलाइट में बहुत उच्च है। मूत्र के सैंपल में जब इलेक्ट्रोड्स को प्रवेश कराया जाता है तो इसमें इलेक्ट्रोलाइसिस विद्युत उत्पादन होने लगता है। एक हाथी दो सौ लीटर पानी पीने के बाद हर रोज 50 लीटर मूत्र प्रदान करता है। युवा वैज्ञानिक ने बताया कि वे इसे आम जन के लाभ के लिए किसी एजेंसी को देना चाहते हैं जो इसे विकसित करना चाहें और उनके नाम के साथ पेटेंट करा सके।

----------


## bro.ken heart

जल्द ही मिलेगा अमरूद से बनी चाकलेट का स्वाद





जल्द ही आपको अमरूद से बनी चाकलेट, टाफी व श्रीखंड का स्वाद मिलेगा। जो स्वास्थ्य के लिए लाभदायक भी होगा। बाजार में आने वाले इन उत्पादों का नाम ग्वावा बाइट दिया गया है। वाराणसी के कृषि विज्ञान संस्थान, बीएचयू के सेंटर फार फूड टेक्नालाजी के वैज्ञानिकों का प्रयास अब शीघ्र ही मूर्तरूप लेने वाला है। यही नहीं इसका श्रीखंड व पाउडर उत्पाद भी बनाया है। पाउडर जहां मधुमेह व ब्लड प्रेशर जैसे मर्ज में दवा की तरह काम करेगा वहीं श्रीखंड स्वाद व पौष्टिकता से भरपूर होगा। अब पेटेंट कराने की कवायद की जा रही है।
दरअसल संस्थान में प्रो.अनिल सिंह चौहान व प्रो.रविप्रताप सिंह के निर्देशन में वैभव पाटिल इस पूरी प्रक्त्रिया पर दो वषरें से शोधरत हैं। शोध का प्रकाशन च्पाउडर टेक्नालाजीच् अंतरराष्ट्रीय व प्रासेस्ड फूड इंडस्ट्री नामक राष्ट्रीय शोध पत्रिकाओं में भी हो चुका है।
ऐसे किया शोध
पहले अधपके व पके अमरूदों को इकट्ठा किया गया। बीज व गूदा अलग किया। गूदे में माल्टो डेक्सि्ट्रन नामक तत्व मिलाकर इसे चाकलेट, टाफी व श्रीखंड का रूप दिया गया। उक्त तत्व उत्पाद में चमक लाने के काम में प्रयुक्त होता है। इसके बाद गूदे का पाउडर बनाने के लिए स्प्रे ड्राइंग तकनीक अपनाई गई जो गूदे को सुखाने में सहायक होता है।
बीज से दवा
अमरूद के अलग हुए बीजों को भी स्प्रे ड्राइंग तकनीक से सुखाकर उनका पाउडर बनाया गया। बीज के बने पाउडर से ब्लड प्रेशर, मधुमेह आदि बीमारियों की दवा बनाई गई है।
कंपनियों से बात
प्रो.चौहान के अनुसार ग्वावा बाइट चाकलेट, टाफी व जायकेदार श्रीखंड के लिए खाद्य वैज्ञानिक कंपनियों से बात कर रहे हैं। उम्मीद है कि अगले साल में अमरूद की चाकलेट, टाफी व श्रीखंड खाने को मिल जाए।
प्रो.रविप्रताप सिंह ने बताया अमरूद के ये उत्पाद लंबे समय तक खराब नहीं होंगे। इसका डेढ़ साल तक प्रयोगशालाओं में परीक्षण भी हो चुका है। यहां तक कि निजी कंपनियों ने भी अपनी प्रयोगशाला में परीक्षण किया हैं।

----------


## bro.ken heart

पति 112 साल का और पत्नी 17 साल की….पढ़िए ऐसे ही कुछ अजीबोगरीब प्रेमी जोड़ों की कहानी


ना तो यह उसने अपनी मर्जी से किया ना और ही वह अभी शादी के लिए तैयार थी लेकिन जबरन उसका विवाह उसकी उम्र से 95 वर्ष बड़े बुजुर्ग से कर दिया गया. 13 बच्चों के पिता और 5 पत्नियों के पति, अहमद मोहम्मद डोरे ने साफिया अब्दुल्लाह से तब निकाह किया था जब वह मात्र 17 साल की थी. अक्टूबर 2009 में यह विवाह संपन्न हुआ, जिसे सुनकर सभी हैरान थे. बेमेल विवाह, बाल विवाह की ऐसी दर्दनाक दास्ताएं हिन्दुस्तान का तो हिस्सा थी ही लेकिन अन्य बहुत से देशों में भी इस प्रथा का चलन काफी पुराना है. यह घटना सोमाली की है.




कहते हैं शादी का लड्डू जो खाए वो पछताए और जो ना खाए वो भी पछताए. वैसे भी भारतीय कल्चर तो शादी की अहमियत ही अलग है, उम्र, कुंडली, ग्रह, परिवार की रजामंदी, फिर कहीं जाकर युवक-युवती की पसंद, आदि जैसी कसौटियों से होकर ही शादी का बंधन स्थापित हो पाता है. लेकिन अगर पश्चिमी देशों की बात करें तो यहां शादी कुछ ज्यादा ही भावुक होकर कर ली जाती है कि उम्र का अंतर कोई मायने ही नहीं रहता. यकीन नहीं आता तो आज हम आपको कुछ ऐसे कपल्स से मिलवाने जा रहे हैं जिन्होंने उम्र के एक बड़े अंतर को नजरअंदाज कर एक दूसरे से प्यार किया और कुछ ने तो शादी ही कर ली.




*ब्रायन सैडलर और के ब्रूक्स*: ब्रिटेन के सबसे अधिक उम्र के लवर्स ब्रायन और के ने जब अपने रिश्ते को जाहिर किया तो दोंनो के परिवार वाले ताज्जुब में थे क्योंकि इस कपल के बीच उम्र का अंतर बहुत ज्यादा था. ब्रायन 70 और के मात्र 20 साल की थी लेकिन मात्र एक साल बाद ही ब्रायन ने अपनी प्रेमिका के साथ ब्रेक-अप कर लिया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

*प्लेबॉय हुग और क्रिस्टल:* प्लेबॉय के नाम से मशहूर हमेशा से ही कम उम्र की महिलाओं से घिरे रहते थे, इतना कि एक दिन उन्होंने अपनी उम्र से 60 साल छोटी क्रिस्टल को अपनी पत्नी बना लिया. हुग हेफनर (87) और क्रिस्टल हैरिस (20) ने वर्ष 2012 में न्यू ईयर ईव पर चुपके से शादी कर सबको चौंका दिया. ये दोनों सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइट्स पर अपनी वीडियो अपलोड करते रहते हैं.





*जोआन कॉलिस और पर्सी*: जोआन का यह पांचवी बार शादी की है और इस बार उनका पति उनसे 32साल छोटा है. 80 वर्षीय जोआन पिछले 12 सालों से पर्सी गिब्सन के साथ विवाहित जीवन जी रही हैं. जोआन का कहना है कि उनके बेहतरीन विवाहित जीवन का सीक्रेट है सेक्स और सिर्फ सेक्स.



*डेमी मूर और सीअन:* 51 वर्षीय अभिनेत्री डेमी मूर अपनी उम्र से काफी छोटे सीअन फ्राइडे के साथ संबंध में हैं. हालांकि दोनों की शादी नहीं हुई लेकिन डेटिंग बदस्तूर चलती है.



*हैन सोलो और मैक बील:* 22 साल जैसे बड़े एज गैप को भुलाकर हैरिसन फोर्ड (71) ने मार्च 2010 में मैक बील (48) से शादी कर ली.  2002 में दोनों की पहली बार मुलाकात हुई और 8 साल की डेटिंग के बाद दोनों ने शादी कर ली.

*सेनी मेसेलिला और हेलेन शबांगु:* आप यकीन नहीं करेंगे कि 9 साल के साउथ अफ्रीकन लड़के ने 61 साल की एक वृद्ध महिला को अपनी जीवन संगिनी बना लिया और वो भी सिर्फ अपने पूर्वजों की खुशी के लिए. सेनी मेसेलिला नाम के इस 9 वर्षीय बच्चे, जिसे शादी का मतलब तक नहीं मालूम होगा उसने पिछले साल जब वह 8 वर्ष का था तब उसने विवाह किया था और इस विवाह को करने के बाद सेनी लगातार दो वर्षों तक सबसे कम उम्र के दूल्हे का खिताब अपने नाम किया.

----------


## bro.ken heart

देखिये दुनिया के सबसे मोटे लोगों की तस्वीरें

----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart



----------


## bro.ken heart

यह जबरदस्*त कारनामा करने वाले पहले भारतीय बने शाहरुख






इंटरपोल ने बॉलीवुड अभिनेता शाहरुख खान को अपना एंबेसडर बनाया है। वे इंटरपोल के वैश्विक अभियान-टर्न बैक क्राइम के लिए यह सम्मान पाने वाले पहले भारतीय हैं।
इस अभियान का उद्देश्य आम लोगों को यह बताना है कि कैसे कई बार संगठित अपराध का संबंध सामान्य अपराधों से होता है और किस तरह हर कोई अपराध रोकने में सहायक बन सकता है। इंटरपोल के इस अभियान के साथ एंबेसडर के तौर पर जुड़ी अन्य जानी--मानी हस्तियों में अभिनेता जैकी चैन, फुटबॉलर लियोनल मैसी, फार्मूला वन ड्राइवर फर्नांडो अलांसो व किमी राइकोनेन भी शामिल हैं।
इंटरपोल ने शाहरख को अपना एंबेसडर बनाने की घोषषणा करते हुए महात्मा गांधी के अन्याय न सहने और केवल ईश्वर से डरने संबंधी कथन का भी विस्तार से उल्लेख किया है।

----------


## bro.ken heart

चूहे ने इंडियन रेलवे को दिया 15,000 रुपए का झटका






क्*या आपने कभी सोचा है कि चूहे की गलती की सजा किसी और को मिल जाये. नहीं न लेकिन ऐसा ही एक मामला इंडियन रेलवे में सामने आया है. इंडियन रेलवे को चूहे की हरकतों की वजह से एक पैसेंजर्स को 15 हजार रुपये का जुर्माना देना पड़ा.


यात्रा के दौरान चूहे ने काटा बैग, रेलवे देगा 15,000 रुपये जुर्माना
उपभोक्*ता मंच ने दिया आदेश
खबरों के मुताबिक, दिल्*ली में एक उपभोक्*ता मंच ने भारतीय रेलवे को सेवा में कमी का दोषी पाते हुये रिटायर्ड सैनिक आर.के.बंसल को 15 हजार रुपये का मुआवजा देने का आदेश दिया है. आपको बता दें कि जब वह सैनिक ट्रेन में सफर कर रहा था, तो उस दौरान सैनिक के बैग को चूहों ने क्षतिग्रस्*त कर दिया था. 


रेलवे ने बरती लापरवाही
सी.के.चतुर्वेदी की अध्*यक्षता में नयी दिल्*ली उपभोक्*ता विवाद निवारण मंच ने रेलवे से कहा कि दिल्*ली निवासी बंसल को मुआवजा दें. इसके साथ ही मंच ने कहा कि,'लोको शेड कर्मचारियों के बोगी के उपयुक्*त रख-रखाव के अभाव में ऐसा हुआ जहां बोगियों को सफर पर रवाना होने से पहले साफ-सुथरा किया जाता है, लेकिन साफ-सफाई को लेकर रेलवे ने काफी लापरवाही बरती.' इसके अलावा मंच का कहना है कि इस कारण ऐसी घटना हुई जिसकी जिम्*मेदारी दूसरे पक्ष (रेलवे) पर है, इनकी सेवाओं में कमी थी और रेलवे अधिकारियों ने निरिक्षण नहीं किया. रिटायर्ड सैनिक बंसल को ट्रैवलिंग के दौरान अनावश्*यक नुकसान उठाना पड़ा. इसके बाद बंसल ने बताया कि वह 8 अक्*टूबर 2013 को नयी दिल्*ली से एनराकुलम के लिये केरल एक्*सप्रेस से यात्रा कर रहे थे.

----------

